# TBT's Third Annual Easter Egg Hunt!



## Chris

Happy Easter, and welcome to the Third Annual Bell Tree Easter Egg Hunt! Over today and tomorrow eggs are going to be popping up around The Bell Tree. These eggs are the currency you will need to be able to buy fun seasonal prizes from Zipper's Eggstreme and Eggcellent Eggs Shop!

We'll start by adding only eight eggs, but over Easter Sunday and Monday we'll continue to add more with the last batch being released at 8pm Eastern Daylight Time on Monday 6th of April. The timer under the spoiler will tell you how much time there is left until the final batch is released - so keep checking back regularly to see if we've added more!



Spoiler: The final eggs will be released in:



*They're already up! Scroll down!*​


*The eggs will disappear at 9am EDT on April 7th 2015!*​
Also, *please remember not to work with others to find the eggs*. *Please do not post hints to help people*. That would ruin the point of the egg hunt. However, you may gift egg collectibles after buying them. Please note that your eggs and egg collectibles may be removed by staff if we determine you are cheating or going against the spirit of the event. If anyone pesters you for hints, *ZR388* is offering a reward of *10 TBT bells* for information regarding cheating.








*Clue*: This is the most generic clue. These will give you an idea of where you might find the egg. To redeem these eggs just simply click on them - although not all eggs will necessarily have a graphic! 
*Puzzle*: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols in place of "CODEHERE" at the end of this URL: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE
*For Sale*: You must purchase this egg.







*Egg**First Sighting**Type**Clue*Egg 1Apr 5 12:30 AM EDTClueA map to aid your journey.Egg 2Apr 5 12:30 AM EDTClueThey say a jack of all trades is master of none. Prove them wrong a dozen times.Egg 3Apr 5 12:30 AM EDTClueWhere they flocked to debut their strength.Egg 4Apr 5 12:30 AM EDTClueSomeplace far from here you can hear the red jays chirp.Egg 5Apr 5 12:30 AM EDTFor SaleSomewhere in this thread...Egg 6Apr 5 12:30 AM EDTPuzzleAfter the music ended, you heard a code. Use it again to find this egg!Egg 7Apr 5 12:30 AM EDTClueDon't pout just because you're at the bottom of the list.Egg 8Apr 5 12:30 AM EDTPuzzleDecipher the image and determine what it is. The answer is the code.Egg 9Apr 5 6:00 PM EDTClueThe larger your deck, the more visitors you'll receive.Egg 10Apr 5 6:00 PM EDTClueSilence has never sounded so loud.Egg 11Apr 5 6:00 PM EDTClueHidden among the beautiful people.Egg 12Apr 5 6:00 PM EDTClueSearch the sand in the bottom of the hourglass.Egg 13Apr 5 6:00 PM EDTClueThe amateur artist tried their best, but ultimately remained at the bottom of the ladder.Egg 14Apr 5 6:00 PM EDTPuzzleFind Toadette in slumberland.Egg 15Apr 5 6:00 PM EDTClueI like it.Egg 16Apr 5 6:00 PM EDTClueMany consider this event irrelephant.Egg 17Apr 6 7:30 AM EDTCluePlain sight is where I hide yet I'm the slyest of my pride.Egg 18Apr 6 7:30 AM EDTClueEgg[SUP]3[/SUP]Egg 19Apr 6 7:30 AM EDTClueThe jester was silent until he was besmirched by the mage.Egg 20Apr 6 7:30 AM EDTClueTwo thumbs up, we made it far.Egg 21Apr 6 8:00 PM EDTClueThe most amazing, the most fantastic, the most extraordinary gamble you have ever taken.Egg 22Apr 6 8:00 PM EDTClueWe're still moving the pieces, but they aren't rooks, bishops, or pawns.Egg 23Apr 6 8:00 PM EDTPuzzlePlace your bets at the race! But there are no dollars or horses.Egg 24Apr 6 8:00 PM EDTClueThis summer TBT will be awash in a sea of colour.









*Egg**Type**Clue**Answer**Clue Writer**# of Found Eggs*Egg 1ClueA map to aid your journey.The roadmap sticky in the introduction board.ZR388402Egg 2ClueThey say a jack of all trades is master of none. Prove them wrong a dozen times.In Fantasy Life there are twelve lives you can master, represented by different skills.Tina284Egg 3ClueWhere they flocked to debut their strength.The very first Super Smash Bros 4. tournament to be held on TBT.Tina143Egg 4ClueSomeplace far from here you can hear the red jays chirp.The Bell Tree Twitter account.Tina134Egg 5For SaleAvailable to buy...447Egg 6PuzzleAfter the music ended, you heard a code. Use it again to find this egg!After the music ended in TBT's second podcast, Justin gave the code: BELLTREEPODCASTSECRETTina139Egg 7ClueDon't pout just because you're at the bottom of the list.Groucho appears in the fifth tier of the Villager Popularity thread.Tina387Egg 8PuzzleDecipher the image and determine what it is. The answer is the code.Deciphering the image (a throwback to the nightmare inducing adored House of Mirrors event at The Bell Tree Tower) leads to the code: BULBORBJustin202Egg 9ClueThe larger your deck, the more visitors you'll receive.You'll need to buy amiibo cards if you want to play the newly announced Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer.Tina195Egg 10ClueSilence has never sounded so loud.Contained within a post linking to Mario Kart 8's Mute City theme in the Game soundtracks thread.Tina1Egg 11ClueHidden among the beautiful people.The What Do You Look Like? thread.ZR388331Egg 12ClueSearch the sand in the bottom of the hourglass.A paraphrased line from _Immortals_ by Fall Out Boy, the theme of Big Hero 6.Tina38Egg 13ClueThe amateur artist tried their best, but ultimately remained at the bottom of the ladder.The very first signature of the week. Amateur implies a newness. Signatures are found in the _bottom_ of posts; also, the SOTW is decided by poll.Tina31Egg 14PuzzleFind Toadette in slumberland.In ACNL, visiting Tina's dream town and speaking to her mayor gives you this code: HOPPYBUNNYDAYTina92Egg 15ClueI like it.The December 21st 2014 Bell Tree Direct where the like button was first announced.ZR388152Egg 16ClueMany consider this event irrelephant.The graphics for The Bell Tree People's Choice Awards 2014 featured elephants in their design.Tina116Egg 17CluePlain sight is where I hide yet I'm the slyest of my pride.Switch to the TBT Undercover forum skin.Gandalf59Egg 18ClueEgg[SUP]3[/SUP]Contained in a Minecraft server thread. Minecraft is made up of blocks.ZR388101Egg 19ClueThe jester was silent until he was besmirched by the mage.April Fools 2015. When Witch called Pierrot ugly, he responded by uploading a picture of himself viewing her profile.Tina37Egg 20ClueTwo thumbs up, we made it far.A thumb is a digit (fingers, toes, etc.) and the forum reached its double digit age.Jeremy187Egg 21ClueThe most amazing, the most fantastic, the most extraordinary gamble you have ever taken.Contained in the Oompa Loompa thread, based on a quote from Charlie and the Chocolate Factory: "Mr Willy Wonka is the most amazing, the most fantastic, the most extraordinary chocolate maker the world has ever seen!"Tina85Egg 22ClueWe're still moving the pieces, but they aren't rooks, bishops, or pawns.Amiibo are used to unlock features in newer Nintendo games. Aside from king and queen, the only other remaining piece is a knight. There was a Meta Knight amiibo released in wave 3. #Justina2Egg 23PuzzlePlace your bets at the race!  But there are no dollars or horses.People bet money at horse races, but this clue is about Mario Kart.  Bells are the currency used in Animal Crossing. The code BELLCUP is one of the new cups in the second Mario Kart DLC pack.Jeremy2Egg 24ClueThis summer TBT will be awash in a sea of colour.Splatoon is a colourful game that makes heavy use of aquatic themes.Tina71


----------



## Justin

Have at it everyone! Best of luck this year.


----------



## Blizzard

Thanks so much for doing this.


----------



## Jeremy

Justin said:


> Have at it everyone! Best of luck this year.



That's eggsactly what I was thinking.


----------



## PandaNikita

Eggcited for this event.


----------



## isebrilia

yay! my first event on this forum 
goodluck everyone and have an eggcellent day!


----------



## Vizionari

Man, I'm already stumped a bit. Good luck everyone <3


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

So how do you figure these out? Where do you put the answer?


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

Woo, prepare yourselves.


----------



## Ayaya

WOO HOO! More events! Thanks staffs


----------



## peppy villager

Well I'm stumped.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

Wait, are these hidden in sub-forums?
Or just random posts?
I dont get it lol.


----------



## Astro Cake

Will the eggs we have to click on be easy to see?


----------



## tamagotchi

fun fun fun


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Egg hype. Ready for Waaa.


----------



## M O L K O

I'm going to get that walugi egg I s2g


----------



## Skyfall

OMG Thank you!  So excited!!!


----------



## Jake

Can I ruin it again with charge tags??


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-woah!


----------



## LambdaDelta

its still Saturday here you overeggcited nutjobs


----------



## Amyy

**** i suck at riddles :') but ty for thisss x


----------



## Skyfall

AND THANK YOU for not letting any of these (so far) expire.  THat was frustrating last year because there's lots of family stuff happening for some us on Easter.


----------



## lizardon

bump


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

It told me it couldn't be found


----------



## LambdaDelta

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> (Purchasable content)
> 
> 
> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-woah!



Did I seriously just pay you 10 TBT for a 404 link?

**** you Zipper


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

> 404
> Not Found
> 
> The resource requested could not be found on this server!



What the.


----------



## Vizionari

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> (Purchasable content)
> 
> 
> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-woah!



Thank you for the egg! ^^


----------



## Stevey Queen

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> (Purchasable content)
> 
> 
> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-woah!



Yo bro. Your link broke.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

Vizionari said:


> Thank you for the egg! ^^



**** **** ** ** * ** *** * * **  * ******** * 

- - - Post Merge - - -

i just spammed *


----------



## Stevey Queen

I found the first one and I thought I knew where number 3 and 4 were but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

lol ok I got 5. That was derp. Goodbye 10 tbt bells.


----------



## M O L K O

omg ya'll mods are slick w/ these clues I can't believe I found clue 2 where I did. idgi number 6 or 4 tho :///


----------



## DarkOnyx

This is fun.


----------



## Astro Cake

Zipper gives into consumerism this Easter.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

how do we find the egg?


----------



## Myst

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> (Purchasable content)
> 
> 
> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-woah!



Did I really just pay 20 bells for this...?

Since it was broken the first time.


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Yo bro. Your link broke.



Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-oops!


----------



## M O L K O

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-oops!



I hope ur zipper comes undone and u get #exposed


----------



## pengutango

Myst said:


> Did I really just pay 20 bells for this...?
> 
> Since it was broken the first time.



Happened to me as well. Oh well. D:


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-oops!



****ing


----------



## LambdaDelta

solved 3 and 7 so far

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Happened to me as well. Oh well. D:



we demand refunds


----------



## DarkOnyx

*crowd screams* You're awesome Zipper!  Seriously, I love what ever moderator is inside that bunny suit because this is funny. The link's still broken by the way...


----------



## lizardon

have no idea what are you saying..
non english speaker is not ok for this game..


----------



## oath2order

I do not understand #5 because literally what


----------



## Vizionari

I solved egg 1 so far. Accomplishment lol


----------



## oath2order

Vizionari said:


> I solved egg 1 so far. Accomplishment lol



you mean two

you have two 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I SHOULD HAVE READ THE THREAD GOD ****ING DAMMIT


----------



## Ayaya

THIS IS SO FUN LOL thank god I browse this site like crazy back when I was a NEET so I have a vague idea where the eggs are


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I can't seem to get the rest -.-


----------



## Skyfall

Dude, how do some of you guys have like 5?  I barely managed 2.  My stupid brain...


----------



## oath2order

Skyfall said:


> Dude, how do some of you guys have like 5?  I barely managed 2.  My stupid brain...



do you have any idea how much time I spend on this site

it's pathetic, it really is


----------



## Prabha

this is so hard, I'm an idiot xD


----------



## M O L K O

I want the mods to know I want to fight them for these dumbass puzzle questions. Send me ur location right now I s2gggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Skyfall

oath2order said:


> do you have any idea how much time I spend on this site
> 
> it's pathetic, it really is



Well, it's paying off today, dude!  Am jealous... you have 6!!!


----------



## oath2order

Skyfall said:


> Well, it's paying off today, dude!  Am jealous... you have 6!!!



i need a drink


----------



## Chiisanacx

I don't even understand D:


----------



## oath2order

actual image of TBT users reacting to egg release (like this post for an egg just kidding no egg for liking this but plz do it anyways for cuteness)


----------



## Prabha

oath2order said:


> actual image of TBT users reacting to egg release (like this post for an egg just kidding no egg for liking this but plz do it anyways for cuteness)


i almost liked it, but then i realised I'm not _that_ gullible


----------



## Vizionari

I think I know egg 2, but I'm too unsure of myself D:


----------



## Chiisanacx

OMG IM A GENIUS I FOUND 2ND ONE

- - - Post Merge - - -

i THINK


----------



## Prabha

wait how do you buy the egg that says for sale


----------



## oath2order

Prabha said:


> wait how do you buy the egg that says for sale





Tina said:


> Also, *please remember not to work with others to find the eggs*. *Please do not post hints to help people*.





that's how


----------



## M O L K O

oath2order said:


> actual image of TBT users reacting to egg release (like this post for an egg just kidding no egg for liking this but plz do it anyways for cuteness)



Guinea pigs are so cute, 2 pure for this world


----------



## Katelyn

Welp I'm going to bed xD I have no patience for this crap...it's not actually crap I just don't enjoy puzzles


----------



## cosmic-latte

That image one though...tricky tricky. I had to come back to it to figure it out.


----------



## Bowie

Well, I'm doomed.


----------



## Prabha

oath2order said:


> that's how



thanks


----------



## kasane

Aw yissss

But tbh I thought the image was supposed to be Sanic or something :d


----------



## lazuli

uggghgh im so dumb i only got the easiest ones !!! urgh rly determined to find them all
except #8
i hav no idea what the hell that is


----------



## Chiisanacx

Brain hurt ; ~ ;


----------



## LambdaDelta

the puzzles are dumb I don't even have any clue what the **** the music is referring to and I'm 100% convinced with the picture puzzle that staff are making sure nobody gets the golden egg this year

not asking for hints, but jeez


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I'm already annoyed with this.


----------



## Javocado

EGGBOYS2k15


----------



## spelling88

i can't find any eggs, are they in random posts or?? also will they be obviously large or is it like gonna be hard to find them


----------



## isebrilia

my head hurts omg.


----------



## Naiad

I s2g jubs


----------



## daniduckyface

I'm on spring break and this feels like school lol i'm just getting enough to get the waluigi egg then i'm done rip


----------



## LambdaDelta

nevermind i figured out the music one

image is still dumb as **** though

5/8


----------



## kasane

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-oops!



gr8 b8 m8 i r8 8/8


----------



## M O L K O

imma do them all but the puzzles cuz they dumb afffff


----------



## LambdaDelta

N i c o said:


> I s2g jubs



how do you even access this?


----------



## tamagotchi

mfw i cant find the last ones i need

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> how do you even access this?



its on the currency page lol


----------



## oath2order

My dog tried to help me with the egg hunt.


----------



## Chiisanacx

oath2order said:


> My dog tried to help me with the egg hunt.



OMG THATS SO ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Chris

oath2order said:


> My dog tried to help me with the egg hunt.
> 
> <video>



Oh my gosh this is adorable. Good job, Cricket!! ♥


----------



## kassie

Stuck lol.

_And_ they disabled the search bar. D:


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> My dog tried to help me with the egg hunt.



Oath I just realized you sound just like Josh Gad in Frozen


----------



## Skyfall

Getting the sinking feeling I will have to get my Waluigi egg in the marketplace... ugh, I feel so stupid!


----------



## daniduckyface

Skyfall said:


> Getting the sinking feeling I will have to get my Waluigi egg in the marketplace... ugh, I feel so stupid!



same x100000 i suck at riddles rip. whoever gets that golden egg though omg


----------



## Jeremy

+1 for dog, -1 for recorder (phone was wrong way).


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Steamrollin some of these jeez.


----------



## Vizionari

I'm so stumped my brain hurts ;;


----------



## vanivon

N i c o said:


> I s2g jubs



oh hey i see myself ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Justin

Skyfall said:


> Getting the sinking feeling I will have to get my Waluigi egg in the marketplace... ugh, I feel so stupid!



Remember, there will be more eggs later. You only need to get 6 out of all of them so shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## tomothy

I'm super bad at puzzles I will suffer so much during this :'D


----------



## Praesilith

These are probably stupid question, but is the "for sale" egg only one egg total (like not one egg per person, but just one egg.) Because I can't seem to find it, and I know it's a hunt, but I thought that one would be self explanatory. Also, do you know if you're capable of finding these eggs using a mobile device or if you have to use a computer and the website? Thanks in advance!


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> Steamrollin some of these jeez.



ayyyy lmao



Justin said:


> Oath I just realized you sound just like Josh Gad in Frozen



thank you


----------



## Skyfall

Justin said:


> Remember, there will be more eggs later. You only need to get 6 out of all of them so shouldn't be too bad.



Says the guy with 25,000 eggs!!!!  

No, no, I know I will get them, it's just that these clues, I'm really close on some of them, but I'm just not getting over the hump, so to speak.  Maybe I will have better luck after some wine.


----------



## Justin

Skyfall said:


> Says the guy with 25,000 eggs!!!!
> 
> No, no, I know I will get them, it's just that these clues, I'm really close on some of them, but I'm just not getting over the hump, so to speak.  Maybe I will have better luck after some wine.



I'm innocent I'm innocent it was Jamie!!

Wine always helps.  Ask Tina.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

selcouth said:


> Stuck lol.
> 
> _And_ they disabled the search bar. D:


I just noticed that. o-o;


----------



## kasane

what musIC I THINK IM DEAF


----------



## Naiad

WHEN YOURE DOWN TO THAT LAST EGG
wHAT is it im crying


----------



## tamagotchi

tfw no search bar


----------



## PandaNikita

so naked.


----------



## Amissapanda

That frustrating moment when you're pretty sure you have one figured out, but you just can't find where the darn thing is hidden.


----------



## DaCoSim

Ha! I suck at this. lol!!! I've found 3 and those will prob the the only 3 I find, hahaha!!!


----------



## Cress

THIS AGAIN?!?!
I'll try, but... no. Just no.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Can you search for the eggs on mobile?


----------



## Caius

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Can you search for the eggs on mobile?



Not sure. I'd just press the "use full site" thingamajigger at the bottom anyway.


----------



## lizardon

still have no idea what's the game..


----------



## Heyden

i  don't even know anything else lol


----------



## lazuli

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Can you search for the eggs on mobile?



cant use search at all.

=

I THOUGHT I KNEW THE RED JAYS ONE BUT IM LIKE NO???? THATS DUMB??????????? but idk what else it could be


----------



## LambdaDelta

i had an idea for what it could be

but that's _too_ far


----------



## Javocado

how the waluigi egg came about




jer: ur seriously not considering a waluigi egg

jubs: ...

jer: hoe don't do it

jubs: i'm gonna do it

jer: i don't believe you

jubs: don't believe me just wah


----------



## tamagotchi

this flocking for strength one is killing me omg


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> Remember, there will be more eggs later. You only need to get 6 out of all of them so shouldn't be too bad.



i paid 20tbt for one egg that cost 10tbt, send me another you scammer


----------



## PandaNikita

Right up there with Zipper T. baby


----------



## daniduckyface

That picture and red jays might keep me up all night...D:


----------



## lazuli

oh my god??????? i actually got #8 holy crap 8)


----------



## Leela

LambdaDelta said:


> i had an idea for what it could be
> 
> but that's _too_ far



I know, right? Better not risk it.


----------



## lazuli

flower child said:


> this flocking for strength one is killing me omg



tbh thats like one of the easiest


----------



## tomothy

this is _killing_ me ai ya


----------



## Zigzag991

PandaNikita said:


> Right up there with Zipper T. baby



Add me to 'da club.


----------



## LambdaDelta

computertrash said:


> tbh thats like one of the easiest



I'd say #7 was tbh

still stuck on #2, 4, and 8


----------



## daniduckyface

flower child said:


> this flocking for strength one is killing me omg



same it's probably something obvious too and i've looked where i thought it was


----------



## PandaNikita

Zigzag991 said:


> Add me to 'da club.



ayyyyy


----------



## tamagotchi

fRICK YEAH,, ,

egg egg egg

8 eggs buddy friends


----------



## Capella

Zigzag991 said:


> Add me to 'da club.



same B)


----------



## tomothy

tfw when you find an egg but have no idea what clue it's for


----------



## a potato

*cries eggy tears* 
I feel like ( ͠? ͟ʖ ͡?) really suits this moment


----------



## tobi!

i give up


----------



## Chiisanacx

idfk


----------



## ardrey

Yupp, this is tough


----------



## Leela

*cries yolk tears*

I don't understand how people find them so quickly. The clues are so confusing to me.


----------



## Prabha

Norski said:


> i give up



I feel u


----------



## Javocado

FIERCE EGG GOD JAV


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Norski said:


> i give up



Same I'm too dumb for this


----------



## LambdaDelta

found #2

just got to deal with these stupid red jays that won't stop chirping and this dumb photoshop


----------



## Zigzag991

It's pretty easy if you go by a system of "rules" that you pick up after awhile.


----------



## Naiad

LambdaDelta said:


> I'd say #7 was tbh
> 
> still stuck on #2, 4, and 8



#1 was the easiest imo


----------



## lazuli

staff: intends for this to be a fun event
everyone else: screaming and crying
staff:
staff:
staff: welp we can safely say that this is, indeed, fun,


----------



## LambdaDelta

N i c o said:


> #1 was the easiest imo



that one actually stumped me for a bit because i completely forgot about the answer, until i remembered and then yeah


----------



## DaCoSim

Javocado said:


> FIERCE EGG GOD JAV



Ughhhhh... U suck jav. J/k of course! Alright going hunting some more


----------



## LambdaDelta

computertrash said:


> staff: intends for this to be a fun event
> everyone else: screaming and crying
> staff:
> staff:
> staff: welp we can safely say that this is, indeed, fun,



yeah, it really is


----------



## Chiisanacx

I want to stab Zipper T Bunny


----------



## Zigzag991

I am enraged that the Waluigi egg has no W emblem on it.

How is it Waluigi without the WAH


----------



## daniduckyface

uno m?s para mi </3 waluigi will be mine before i go to bed tonight...


----------



## Capella

Javocado said:


> FIERCE EGG GOD JAV



you're no god...fool


----------



## LambdaDelta

Zigzag991 said:


> I am enraged that the Waluigi egg has no W emblem on it.
> 
> How is it Waluigi without the WAH



Waluigi never has a W though

that's Wario


----------



## Caius

computertrash said:


> staff: intends for this to be a fun event
> everyone else: screaming and crying
> staff:
> staff:
> staff: welp we can safely say that this is, indeed, fun,



I am entertained.


----------



## Capella

Zigzag991 said:


> I am enraged that the Waluigi egg has no W emblem on it.
> 
> How is it Waluigi without the WAH



where is the lie??


----------



## lazuli

theres 2015 regular easter eggs in the shop
who did this
so i can punch them preferably in the face


----------



## tamagotchi

leave


----------



## Zigzag991

Omg upsidedown L I don't know why I said W >.<


----------



## Cress

I reverse searched the mess you call egg #8.
I got no results.

It has no answer. Mods officially hate us.


----------



## Zigzag991

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I reverse searched the mess you call egg #8.
> I got no results.
> 
> It has no answer. Mods officially hate us.



Bruh #8's literally the easiest.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ZR388 said:


> I am entertained.



Who is not entertained? 

Though I'm scratching my head with #6...


----------



## Heyden

im screwed. i dont understand anything xP


----------



## tobi!

im gonna scream


----------



## Zigzag991

No wonder you're all having difficulty! You won't find anything with those attitudes!

Cmon', *hop* to it! (We're not through with the puns)


----------



## lazuli

Zigzag991 said:


> Bruh #8's literally the easiest.



it actually is
after like 20 min i was like OH. AMAZING. its gross but I GOT IT.

i think so far its #1 > #5 > #3 > #8 > all the others because i havnt found em


----------



## Irarina

OwO this is fun. Although I am sure I am so bad at riddles. Hahaha


----------



## tomothy

I am ready to throw my computer out my window rn


----------



## lazuli

Norski said:


> im gonna scream



im gonna scream with you


----------



## jfstalkertje

i'm crying those damn clues i do not understand.
why did it had to be clues and puzzles <.<
/walks away


----------



## LambdaDelta

Zigzag991 said:


> Bruh #8's literally the easiest.



you've gotta be ****ting me


----------



## Cress

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I reverse searched the mess you call egg #8.
> I got no results.
> 
> It has no answer. Mods officially hate us.



JUSTIN DON'T GO LIKING MY POSTS!!!!11!!!UN!!!


----------



## kassie

#8 though. I have _no_ idea.


----------



## Cress

computertrash said:


> im gonna scream with you



I'll also scream. We could start an acapella group.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Dmnity take the search bar out of thelooking for thread? It's soo hard surfing through every villager when you're selling a specific villager and see the post that people want that villager


----------



## tomothy

Question, are eggs only found in stickies? or are they in regular posts too ugh


----------



## Cress

Lemon Pop said:


> Question, are eggs only found in stickies? or are they in regular posts too ugh



They were in regular posts last year, so I'm guessing this year it's the same.


----------



## Mariah

LambdaDelta said:


> you've gotta be ****ting me



It seriously is. I can't believe it was so obvious.


----------



## lazuli

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'll also scream. We could start an acapella group.



SWEET MAN. ill be all soprano
you guys can dance too if ya want

=

#7 and #4 are completely lost on me
im sure i know #2 deep inside but im too dumb to figure it out


----------



## tomothy

PuffleKirby21 said:


> They were in regular posts last year, so I'm guessing this year it's the same.



IM GONNA CRY SOMEONE SAVE ME

also: are they only in mod posts? bc if they're not I officially quit omfg


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'll also scream. We could start an acapella group.








The TBT Chorusmen!


----------



## Kaiaa

Happy Bunny Day everyone! Thank you Tina, Justin, and Jeremy for putting together this awesome event!


----------



## p e p p e r

omg!  just found my first egg!!!


----------



## Javocado

mfw no red eggs


----------



## lazuli

Javocado said:


> mfw no red eggs



stop being a baby go sit in the corner you already have all the eggs so far


----------



## cosmic-latte

i kNEW IT WAS THERE YOU SNEAKY LITTLE


----------



## daniduckyface

that picture will be the death of me along with the bird and the music one D:


----------



## Kaiaa

Oh wow I just realized I've had my Yoshi eggs for almost an entire year now!


----------



## Vizionari

I found #7 whoopie


----------



## Dulcettie

I found #7.
I can't believe it (even though it is really obvious).


----------



## Cress

Tom said:


> The TBT Chorusmen!



YESSSSSS

But they're better than us...


----------



## tobi!

still screaming


----------



## Heyden

everyone is finding 7 and i dont even know >_>


----------



## Javocado

computertrash said:


> stop being a baby go sit in the corner you already have all the eggs so far



hi darling
stop being a salty sally and go find the other eggs


----------



## LambdaDelta

Mariah said:


> It seriously is. I can't believe it was so obvious.



I don't believe you, because these things are almost always laughably simple in hindsight.


----------



## Kaiaa

Javocado said:


> hi darling
> stop being a salty sally and go find the other eggs



I enjoy salt on my eggs. Mmmm <3


----------



## Zigzag991

LambdaDelta said:


> I don't believe you, because these things are almost always laughably simple in hindsight.



If you saw a different picture of the same thing you'd probably instantly get it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and make sure you're spelling it right so you don't dismiss your first guess because of the rejection.


----------



## Javocado

Also yeah #8 ain't that bad


----------



## oath2order

Kaiaa said:


> I enjoy salt on my eggs. Mmmm <3



sounds delicious

share your egg recipes


----------



## MardyBum

Are the eggs in regular posts?


----------



## Heyden

Yeah, are eggs Images in posts? In a spoiler? or off posts?


----------



## daniduckyface

HOORAY i can now go to bed and collect the rest of the eggs for fun <3 gnight everyone good luck to everyone in contention for the golden egg


----------



## Dulcettie

I found #1 and I'm not even happy about it because I never even knew where I found it existed.


----------



## Justin

*Just a small heads up: If anyone thought they figured out Egg #6 but it didn't seem to work, give it a try again. It was previously glitched for some users.*


----------



## LambdaDelta

Zigzag991 said:


> If you saw a different picture of the same thing you'd probably instantly get it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and make sure you're spelling it right so you don't dismiss your first guess because of the rejection.



now its making me think this is for something I've never heard of


----------



## rosabelle

Justin said:


> *Just a small heads up: If anyone thought they figured out Egg #6 but it didn't seem to work, give it a try again. It was previously glitched for some users.*



omg yes!! Thank you! I was sure I was right but it never gave me anything now to get 3 more ;A;


----------



## Kaiaa

oath2order said:


> sounds delicious
> 
> share your egg recipes



Step one, put egg in a pot of water
Step two, boil the water
Step three, turn off the burner and cover the pot for like 10 minutes
Step four, peel the egg
Step five, salt the egg and eat or cut up and toss in salad


----------



## oath2order

Kaiaa said:


> Step one, put egg in a pot of water
> Step two, boil the water
> Step three, turn off the burner and cover the pot for like 10 minutes
> Step four, peel the egg
> Step five, salt the egg and eat or cut up and toss in salad



I want egg salad now

my mother makes the best egg salad

christ i want egg salad


----------



## Javocado

Kaiaa said:


> Step one, put egg in a pot of water
> Step two, boil the water
> Step three, turn off the burner and cover the pot for like 10 minutes
> Step four, peel the egg
> Step five, salt the egg and eat or cut up and toss in salad



wow i'm gonna leak this 5 star recipe on acc


----------



## Shax

Everyone seems to be finding eggs so easily, but I'm having a lot of trouble with this.


----------



## aleshapie

WHY o WHY do they always add these hard as crap images?!


----------



## Justin

aleshapie said:


> WHY o WHY do they always add these hard as crap images?!



I knew you guys missed the House of Mirrors _so_ much. You're so welcome!


----------



## Chiisanacx

What does it mean by not all eggs will necessarily have a graphic?


----------



## kassie

Alright #8 wasn't as hard as I thought it was.


----------



## Dulcettie

Are we supposed to be looking at the shape of the image or the actual image?


----------



## Leela

Only one egg left to find until I can afford the collectible I want :3


----------



## Irarina

FRANTICALLY searching over the forum when I think I got the clue.
Found nothing.
Cries in the corner...


----------



## Naiad

feelin' festive


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I found the first six pretty easily, and now I have two left that I can't find for the life of me... the worst thing is I totally have one of them figured out and the other I'm pretty sure I know, but I just can't find them!

Must... find... before... sleep...


----------



## aleshapie

Justin said:


> I knew you guys missed the House of Mirrors _so_ much. You're so welcome!



GRRRRRR....Thanks, Justin!! That is the only one I have left to find so far!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

at least give a vague classification for the image, ****ing christ

after seeing how you do this **** via the fair, I don't even trust that this is anything I know of


----------



## Heyden

Ive been searching 90 minutes and havent found another
ggr why cant someone help XP


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

This year's easter event is making me feel like an idiot lol.



Haydenn said:


> Ive been searching 90 minutes and havent found another
> ggr why cant someone help XP


Try 2.5 hours.


----------



## isebrilia

I feel so dumb cause I can't find #7


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

This is going to take up the rest of my spring break .-. I've been searching for #8 but can't find it


----------



## kassie

Do I have to look through all posts or are they in the OP?


----------



## Justin

Please don't post detailed information about the image or any egg for that matter, thanks guys. Eggs may be removed after this warning.


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> Please don't post detailed information about the image or any egg for that matter, thanks guys. Eggs may be removed after this warning.



so are you saying that you'll

*eggsterminate people's eggs*


----------



## DaCoSim

Justin said:


> I knew you guys missed the House of Mirrors _so_ much. You're so welcome!



Ya know, the ONLY house of mirrors I ever got was hyrule castle. Thx alot Jubs!!!

NO Easter basket for you!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

please at least give a classification for the image

I'd like to know if I'm effectively wasting my time on something I've never heard of or not


----------



## Tokage

I sadly don't really understand any of these lol. It's fun though! I just wish I wasn't so new to the site still. TwT Maybe I'll figure some out eventually. XD


----------



## Thunder

DaCoSim said:


> Ya know, the ONLY house of mirrors I ever got was hyrule castle. Thx alot Jubs!!!



Ooh, do I get an Easter basket for making that mirror?


----------



## Justin

Thunder said:


> Ooh, do I get an Easter basket for making that mirror?



HE MADE THE DR MARIO HE MADE THE DR MARIO


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Question: Are all of the eggs available to find as long as the event is going on? I really want to go to bed because I've been looking for eggs six and seven for over two hours now and I feel like my brain may work better with some sleep, but I don't want to miss anything.


----------



## Heyden

screaming

i give up
but i really want a togepi egg </3


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> HE MADE THE DR MARIO HE MADE THE DR MARIO



I think I might still have my joke submission of that saved somewhere.


----------



## kassie

Two moreeee!

Then hell all over again when the other eggs are released. T ^T


----------



## Thunder

Justin said:


> HE MADE THE DR MARIO HE MADE THE DR MARIO



gdi at least wait until after i get my easter basket


----------



## Justin

LaBelleFleur said:


> Question: Are all of the eggs available to find as long as the event is going on? I really want to go to bed because I've been looking for eggs six and seven for over two hours now and I feel like my brain may work better with some sleep, but I don't want to miss anything.



There are no plans to limit the availability of the current eight eggs until the entire event is over. (sometime after the last set is released aka the countdown in the first post) You can definitely go to sleep safely right now.

I doubt _any_ eggs will be limited actually but I'm not going to say that yet as things can change.

_*eggs in the post refers to the currency, not the collectibles in the Shop!_


----------



## Leela

oath2order said:


> so are you saying that you'll
> 
> *eggsterminate people's eggs*



They'd better not post hints about the eggs, or they'll *reggret* it.


----------



## Naiad

LambdaDelta said:


> I think I might still have my joke submission of that saved somewhere.








I loved the House of Mirrors :")


----------



## Icecrystel

-Flips table- im starting to hate that image


----------



## tamagotchi

it runs

catch him


----------



## LambdaDelta

i just keep seeing a demonic turkey

it is 90% the reason why i can't figure this stupid **** out, and I've tried like 20+ different things I thought could be it by now


----------



## jfstalkertje

makes me thinking about selling my soul to the devil for the awnser


----------



## Icecrystel

forget that photo :Y i give up on it


----------



## isebrilia

2 more till waluigi is mine. 
jk it's 4am I can't even do this anymore


----------



## Justin

Buy more eggs! Zipper T. Bunny is getting richer!


----------



## Capella

flower child said:


> it runs
> 
> catch him



rETRO NO


----------



## tamagotchi

Capella said:


> rETRO NO



CATCH HIM hURRY


----------



## Amyy

Thunder said:


> gdi at least wait until after i get my easter basket



no **** you


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I still can't figure out the picture -.-


----------



## Amissapanda

LambdaDelta said:


> i just keep seeing a demonic turkey
> 
> it is 90% the reason why i can't figure this stupid **** out, and I've tried like 20+ different things I thought could be it by now



I'm having the same problem. I've pretty much exhausted everything I can think of.

And now it's nearly 4AM and I have a huge headache.


----------



## Heyden

Bottom of the list? Pouting? I literally wanna die now..


----------



## vanivon

is there any possibility of any more hints being released. any at all. ever. as time goes on. because i think i've gone over the entire forum 3 times over hunting for #3, 4, and 6


----------



## DarkOnyx

Finally, I figured out that **** picture... I <3 it. Good job Justin!


----------



## LyraVale

UGH I forgot how psycho stressed I got last year lol


----------



## Ayaya

I LOVE EGGS!!!


----------



## DarkOnyx

I don't get 6 at all. What music?


----------



## kassie

Now I'm stumped on #7.


----------



## Heyden

I actually want to know how the fk you guys got 8

sob


----------



## Dulcettie

Haydenn said:


> Bottom of the list? Pouting? I literally wanna die now..



That one's so easy though


----------



## LaBelleFleur

HOLY COW I FEEL SO STUPID TAKING SO LONG TO FIGURE OUT SEVEN. D:

Now if I can only figure out the correct wording for six, I can finally go to sleep... sweet, sweet, sleep... and dream of eggs, probably. Eggs... I think I'm losing it.


----------



## Vizionari

I'm stuck on 2 and 3.


----------



## Leela

That moment when everyone says finding an egg is so easy, and I have no idea where it is.


----------



## Irarina

Leela said:


> That moment when everyone says finding an egg is so easy, and I have no idea where it is.



I feel you u.u


----------



## boujee

Ofc its easy if you've been on this site more than 2-3 years or just on everyday


----------



## isebrilia

ok but what music...


----------



## PandaNikita

Gamzee said:


> Ofc its easy if you've been on this site more than 2-3 years or just on everyday


Riddles man, it's the riddles.


----------



## Amissapanda

Uuuuuuuuuugh. All that's left is that picture everyone says is so easy. 

/thunks head against keyboard


----------



## tamagotchi

i s2g resseti lEAVE RIGHT NOW


----------



## Vizionari

I found #2...now it seems obvious lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

all of these eggs are actually on the site, right?

as in barring the ones you have to input the code for, the hotlinks are all located on this web address


----------



## Dulcettie

Am I supposed to be looking at what the picture is or the shape of the picture?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Is the picture a single name or a phrase?


----------



## Amissapanda

OKAY. I can finally go to bed. 

Good luck, guys.


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok nevermind I answered my own question

just got that stupid ****ing picture left now


----------



## PandaNikita

*Jubs* whyyyy







- - - Post Merge - - -

Amissapanda added to that list : )


----------



## Trent the Paladin

>Tom at the top

Gotta keep that win streak goin, gotta win Gold Egg 2 years runnin man


----------



## LambdaDelta

I am not leaving until I figure out this stupid picture.


----------



## vanivon

i am going to be up all night at this rate over that strength clue, that jay clue, and the music clue


----------



## rosabelle

Man, can't figure out 2, 3 and 8. I have an idea but I can't find them. Are they supposed to be a link or something and not an egg ;__;


----------



## Chiisanacx

I have still only found 2 eggs


----------



## Lancelot

I logged on 2 minutes ago and I got teh picture in less than 30 seconds.... that was easier than I thought


----------



## Heyden

I know the Red Jays Chirp one, I just don't know where to look >.>


----------



## Rion45

I swear I can't be this stupid, I'm going to bed... maybe when I wake up I can solve riddles. The Jay one and strength is throwing me off. Plus I feel like I know where #1 is, but I just don't know. Good Luck guys!


----------



## Tokage

... Do they not pop up on the full site when browsing on mobile? I'm viewing the full site version but I still haven't been able to find any. Or I just really suck at riddles... possibly both. >_> 

It's near 4am for me though so I'm going to call it a day haha. Hopefully I can try again tomorrow on my laptop. Good luck everyone! :3


----------



## kassie

Haydenn said:


> I know the Red Jays Chirp one, I just don't know where to look >.>



I don't even know where to begin with that one.


----------



## LambdaDelta

please staff at least let me know if the pic is tbt/ac related

if its related to something else thats super popular here, i'm probably already ****ed and should just quit


----------



## Caius

LambdaDelta said:


> please staff at least let me know if the pic is tbt/ac related
> 
> if its related to something else thats super popular here, i'm probably already ****ed and should just quit



It's quite obvious once you figure it out.

(I thought it was Hurricane Katrina)

For all of you stuck, having difficulties, and getting frustrated remember that you've got more than 6 hours to solve all of these. You don't have to attack them all right at this very minute. Take a step back, try to relax, take some deep breaths, and don't worry so much. It's supposed to be fun, not stressful. 

Who knows? You may go and do something else only to rush back because you figured something out. Hindsight is 20/20 after all.


----------



## Lancelot

LambdaDelta said:


> please staff at least let me know if the pic is tbt/ac related
> 
> if its related to something else thats super popular here, i'm probably already ****ed and should just quit



The picture is SOO easy. You'll be annoyed once you get it. Game on to find the eggs though, wanna find them quickly so I can do other stuff xD


----------



## LambdaDelta

ZR388 said:


> It's quite obvious once you figure it out.
> 
> (I thought it was Hurricane Katrina)



no joke this was my first guess (not inputed, but...)



ZR388 said:


> For all of you stuck, having difficulties, and getting frustrated remember that you've got more than 6 hours to solve all of these. You don't have to attack them all right at this very minute. Take a step back, try to relax, take some deep breaths, and don't worry so much. It's supposed to be fun, not stressful.
> 
> Who knows? You may go and do something else only to rush back because you figured something out. Hindsight is 20/20 after all.



the problem is I'm not sure if its something everyone for sure has a shot at, or something popular by majority (because popular by majority was done constantly for the fair mirrors)

ignoring animal crossing, I've barely even touched any of the generally recently popular games here. and I literally know jack **** about popular anything else



basically I'm worried that even if someone was to give the answer, my response would be along the lines of "what the hell is that?" instead of "oh... derp"


----------



## Caius

LambdaDelta said:


> no joke this was my first guess (not inputed, but...)
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is I'm not sure if its something everyone for sure has a shot at, or something popular by majority (because popular by majority was done constantly for the fair mirrors)
> 
> ignoring animal crossing, I've barely even touched any of the generally recently popular games here. and I literally know jack **** about popular anything else
> 
> 
> 
> basically I'm worried that even if someone was to give the answer, my response would be along the lines of "what the hell is that?" instead of "oh... derp"



You also don't have to get every single egg to be eligible for a prize. I'll be honest, I don't know what most of the answers are myself.


----------



## Dulcettie

I dont even know what I'm supposed to be looking at. All I see is a screaming chicken.


----------



## Jake

Phantom9026 said:


> ... Do they not pop up on the full site when browsing on mobile? I'm viewing the full site version but I still haven't been able to find any. Or I just really suck at riddles... possibly both. >_>
> 
> It's near 4am for me though so I'm going to call it a day haha. Hopefully I can try again tomorrow on my laptop. Good luck everyone! :3


They show up if you're on mobile, and they also seem to show up no matter what skin you use (regular, undercover, or mobile)


----------



## Tokage

Jake. said:


> They show up if you're on mobile, and they also seem to show up no matter what skin you use (regular, undercover, or mobile)



Ah, I guess I just suck at this then haha. I feel like I'm looking in the right areas but I don't get it I guess. Thanks for answering me though! Now I'm off to bed. XD


----------



## Heyden

FML WHY CANT I


----------



## LaBelleFleur

It's 2:30 a.m. and I'm making tea so I can stay up and continue to try combinations for the last egg I need. Clearly I have my priorities in order. 

I've tried at least 40 combinations at this point, and no dice. I'm 99% sure I know that it's referring to, it's just figuring out the code...


----------



## Chiisanacx

IDFK ANY OF THEM


----------



## Zulehan

*All the answers here*.


----------



## Chiisanacx

i dun believe it


----------



## Zulehan

Chiisanacx said:


> i dun believe it


Totally legit, man.


----------



## Chiisanacx

omg I can't :c ~ frick this


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I AM SO CONFUSED!! What am I looking for? Because I keep being 10% sure I've worked out the clues, but I still don't know what I'm looking for! Is it a post in a thread? Is it a sticky thread, or just a random one (meaning it could be several pages back by now)! Am I looking for a small egg within someone's post? Or is it in a signature? Or does it just randomly appear, like on the side of the page or something?
And that damn picture! Is it something animal crossing related? Are we looking for the shape of it, or the colours or something? Like srsly! You need to be more specific!
This is the most infuriating and confusing event I've ever experienced.


----------



## Lancelot

I think I figured out the red J's one but I have no idea where the egg is .-.


----------



## Coach

I've found egg 1 and egg 5 so far, I'm hoping I can get enough for at least a Waluigi and Yoshi egg!


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Welp, I admit defeat to number six. Hopefully in the morning the code will magically appear in my brain. Goodnight everyone! Happy hunting.


----------



## Alix

Where do you put codes?


----------



## Lancelot

Puzzle: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols in place of "CODEHERE" at the end of this URL: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE


----------



## Laudine

Emahgerd finally found another egg after hours.

...I'm so not going to get enough eggs for that Waluigi egg. *sulks*


----------



## Danielkang2

I don't understand any of the clue ones, is there a picture you click on? Worlds? A section? :O


----------



## Luxanna

-Cries in spanish- 
I dont understand riddles at all.


----------



## kassie

Weh, finally need to give up for tonight and go to sleep. Good luck, guys!


----------



## Astro Cake

I get the feeling I'm going to miss some eggs because my eyesight is terrible.


----------



## Danielkang2

Are there pictures you have to click on and these riddle answers are all on this website, right? lol


----------



## Ami

Can't find any more T~T


----------



## r a t

Ugh I have an idea where most of the eggs are from the riddles but I can't find them I'm useless


----------



## Heyden

Found 1, 5 and another I don't remember clicking at all..


----------



## Leela

I still need to find #2, #3, #4 and #6. I have no clue what the 'red jays' are.


----------



## Heyden

Phantom9026 said:


> Ah, I guess I just suck at this then haha. I feel like I'm looking in the right areas but I don't get it I guess. Thanks for answering me though! Now I'm off to bed. XD





Leela said:


> I still need to find #2, #3, #4 and #6. I have no clue what the 'red jays' are.



I know I just don't know WHERE -_-


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

3 secs in
Found 1#
I hate riddles
Why?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry I found 5 not 1

- - - Post Merge - - -

#5


----------



## Lancelot

I just found egg 7 accidently.... Yay.

2 more left.


----------



## jfstalkertje

so i am stuck on clue egg 1-2-3-4 i dont know what song is meant in the thing and the picture doesnt make any sense at all.
after being stuck on this since this morning i think i am just gonna give p on these.
never been good at these things. <.<


----------



## Pearls

I hate this event, I suck at ittt -_- Last year I only found one egg. Which I found accidentally -_-


----------



## jfstalkertje

worst part is even all the hours i spent on this diseaster


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

Ugh


----------



## Alienfish

too hard 5 me lol.

errgh got one at least ?_?


----------



## Yatogami

Well, I'm done.
Hopefully the next event is easier, hahaha.
Or maybe I should get smarter.


----------



## Heyden

Are eggs only in posts by mods? If so, in OP's? I'm gonna blow up soon..


----------



## jfstalkertje

"please remember not to work with others to find the eggs. Please do not post hints to help people. That would ruin the point of the egg hunt."

imagine the fun people have when they have been looking on the forums for over 5 hours and still havent found more than 2 eggs.
i want atleast better hints than these halve baked hints <.<

hints for dummies plox


----------



## Caius

Haydenn said:


> Are eggs only in posts by mods? If so, in OP's? I'm gonna blow up soon..



Not that I'm aware of, I could be wrong though.



Yatogami said:


> Well, I'm done.
> Hopefully the next event is easier, hahaha.
> Or maybe I should get smarter.



This is the first batch of a few.


----------



## Yatogami

ZR388 said:


> Not that I'm aware of, I could be wrong though.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first batch of a few.



I'll guess I'll try when another batch is up.


----------



## Caius

Yatogami said:


> I'll guess I'll try when another batch is up.



Like I said earlier, you may just want to take a breather. You never know when the information will just come to you in an epiphany. I've always found it harder to think on something while staring at it.



jfstalkertje said:


> "please remember not to work with others to find the eggs. Please do not post hints to help people. That would ruin the point of the egg hunt."
> 
> imagine the fun people have when they have been looking on the forums for over 5 hours and still havent found more than 2 eggs.
> i want atleast better hints than these halve baked hints <.<
> 
> hints for dummies plox



I understand your frustration, but you will have more than enough opportunity to get a prize from the next batches. There won't be any additional clues for the ones you're working on currently, and honestly they're very simple once you figure them out.

Y'all are speeding through this. Take some time and sit back, smell the flowers, *enjoy Easter.*


----------



## Yatogami

ZR388 said:


> Like I said earlier, you may just want to take a breather. You never know when the information will just come to you in an epiphany. I've always found it harder to think on something while staring at it.



Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Danielkang2

Where did the search bar go???


----------



## jfstalkertje

haha mostly everything is simple once u know it.


----------



## Leela

As LambdaDelta said earlier, my main worry is that if someone were to tell me where an egg was, I'd think "I have no idea what that is" rather than "Why didn't I get that sooner?". Luckily, I'm only really going for the Waluigi Egg and the Classic Egg this year, so i can get away with finding just under half the eggs. If I get extra, I'll probably buy an egg for a friend.

I'm trying not to get stressed over it, though; the purpose is to enjoy yourself, not to scream and cry... my problem is that I'm too impatient for the next batch to come out >_<


----------



## Caius

Danielkang2 said:


> Where did the search bar go???



The question was answered quite thoroughly in the information desk, but as part of the event we've removed the search bar to prevent cheating. This also filters over to "New Posts" and a couple other site features that have been shut off for a few days. Sorry.



Leela said:


> As LambdaDelta said earlier, my main worry is that if someone were to tell me where an egg was, I'd think "I have no idea what that is" rather than "Why didn't I get that sooner?". Luckily, I'm only really going for the Waluigi Egg and the Classic Egg this year, so i can get away with finding just under half the eggs. If I get extra, I'll probably buy an egg for a friend.
> 
> I'm trying not to get stressed over it, though; the purpose is to enjoy yourself, not to scream and cry... my problem is that I'm too impatient for the next batch to come out >_<



Trust me, I feel your pain. Last year the mods were allowed to participate in the event, so I had my fair share of "wait a minute I don't even know how I got this."

From experience, you work your way through it.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

I heard red jays right now outside


----------



## Alienfish

birds are confusing me rn.

knitted cat patterns lol


----------



## Lancelot

1 MOAR TO GO D:


----------



## Alienfish

3 eggs whew.

also that mystery pic.. what even


----------



## kassie

ZR388 said:


> Like I said earlier, *you may just want to take a breather*. You never know when the information will just come to you in an epiphany. I've always found it harder to think on something while staring at it.



Although I only took ~1 hour break, I was able to figure out the last two I needed. So yes, this is good advice.

Off to bed now. Finally.


----------



## Alienfish

selcouth said:


> Although I only took ~1 hour break, I was able to figure out the last two I needed. So yes, this is good advice.
> 
> Off to bed now. Finally.


Probably. Thing is I won't probably figure the **** out anyways xD


----------



## Lancelot

I actually know what section number 3 is in but I cant find it for my life....


----------



## Danielkang2

Was there a song played and are the answers in threads?


----------



## Caius

Danielkang2 said:


> Was there a song played and are the answers in threads?



We will not be giving hints.


----------



## Lancelot

FOUND IT. GOT THEM ALL ;o; Off to play some transformice now. I'll be back later.


----------



## tsantsa

Im confused as to how you find them , are they codes,or are they egg images?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Is the Zipper NPC link  for 10 bells working at all ?It's definitely not working for me..


----------



## Heyden

someone give me go go juice


----------



## jfstalkertje

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Is the Zipper NPC link  for 10 bells working at all ?It's definitely not working for me..



it should work by now

- - - Post Merge - - -



E m m a said:


> Im confused as to how you find them , are they codes,or are they egg images?



some are codes other are not.


----------



## Chris

computertrash said:


> staff: intends for this to be a fun event
> everyone else: screaming and crying
> staff:
> staff:
> staff: welp we can safely say that this is, indeed, fun,



Well, it is fun for us to watch.


----------



## Caius

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Is the Zipper NPC link  for 10 bells working at all ?It's definitely not working for me..



Tested. It works.


----------



## aleshapie

UGH>>>>>> That image is STILL getting me! It is beating me down, man!


----------



## Yatogami

Taking a break helps alot! 
Thanks ZR388!


----------



## Alienfish

aleshapie said:


> UGH>>>>>> That image is STILL getting me! It is beating me down, man!



yeah. :C I hate these though lol


----------



## aleshapie

I did that.... sigh...That one just may be the one that gets away....


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I seriously hope I get one this year >.<


----------



## Leela

I'm going to leave these clues now. Once the next ones are out, I'll have a go at solving those. Maybe once I've found a few eggs from the next batch, I'll go back to #2, #3, #4 and #6 and hopefully they will dawn on me.


----------



## lalapyu

Ok. I'm laughing so hard at #8
My first guess was correct but I though it was so dumb it couldn't be lmao


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

I've guesed for #8 still stuck on it


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> I've guesed for #8 still stuck on it



Same! Like ive guessed for the shape of the picture/the color/and the design and so far I got no eggs


----------



## Caius

Look, I don't even know what the image is. Some people are getting it really fast. I think my problem with it is that I'm thinking so hard about it being something else that I'm completely missing what it _actually_ is. I'm fairly sure it's not Hurricane Katrina, but it's stuck in my head.


----------



## Flyffel

These clues are all so cryptic I don't know if I should even bother...


----------



## PixyVenom100

Well im toast... I am probably gonna spend most of my day on here


----------



## lalapyu

Once you know what #8 is you will punch yourself in the face I swear :'B


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

I feel like doing this


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i don't know why but zipper t bunny scares me  >.< LOL
but i do thank you for the eggs 
(wow this is my 1,000th post)


----------



## Yatogami

8 was so obvious after I realized something.. Arghh..


----------



## SaffronJoy

lalapyu said:


> Once you know what #8 is you will punch yourself in the face I swear :'B



already feel that way. I can't believe I can't figure it out D:


----------



## Lars

I'm going to scream... Only got #5 so far...

:'(


----------



## StarryACNL

I have absolutely no clue what I'm doing!


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

liek dis if u cri evrytiem


----------



## Astro Cake

I wonder if the next batch will be released before I fall asleep.


----------



## Luxanna

I actually got an egg- crying again in spanish-
Everytime I think of Easter from now on  it is going to be filled with tears. xD


----------



## Leela

To be honest, the only reason I got egg #8 is because I'd seen a picture of the thing not long before the clue came out. I don't know where it came from or anything. I only know the name.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

*Slowly dies on the inside* Number 8... Please... show me mercy


----------



## lalapyu

Leela said:


> To be honest, the only reason I got egg #8 is because I'd seen a picture of the thing not long before the clue came out. I don't know where it came from or anything. I only know the name.


I was lucky cause I just saw the thing like yesterday hahah


----------



## Benevoir

I thought #7 was pretty obvious but I was mistakened. orz


----------



## lithiumlatte

I'm literally hating myself rn for not having figured more of these out >.<


----------



## Campy

Wow, that image took me long enough. Finally halfway there!


----------



## Caius

Quick reminder:

You must get these eggs *by yourself.* That means no help, including RL outside sources.
No you can't pay anyone to do it for you.
No you can't redeem eggs on another account. 
If your sibling/family member has an account and asks you for help you *may not help them.*
There will be _no additional hints. What you see is what you get._

If you're found to be doing any of these things there's a good chance you'll be suspended for the duration of the event.

Edit: you may see my name pop up on your profile page here and there. Don't worry about it but be aware I am checking into any suspicions or any people I don't see regularly. It doesn't mean you're in trouble.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

God I suck at riddles ;-;


----------



## ryan88

This is so hard...


----------



## Taka

I swear, all I can see is the silhouette of a great big chicken shooting fireballs from it's mouth in that image puzzle.


----------



## ryan88

I found one OMG


----------



## mogyay

i had no idea how stupid i was until now, i guess it's a good time to find out


----------



## spCrossing

Hopefully I can get one before today ends.

And so far, I haven't found one yet..


----------



## matt

I cant do it :-C


----------



## Heyden

The images needs one clue, cmon >.>


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I need to make the NPC cooperate..


----------



## Chris

Haydenn said:


> The images needs one clue, cmon >.>



The image _is_ the clue!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

mogyay said:


> i had no idea how stupid i was until now, i guess it's a good time to find out



Exactly how I feel xD


----------



## Lars

i don't get it..
acnl is basicall a kids game..
so whyare these puzzles so hard, i mean i have a IQ of 145 ( 45above avarage ) and i can't see a thing in #8
don't hear music anywhere... and how are redjay's and this site related?

i really don't get any of these...
its like the mods and admins payed, like, sheldon cooper or something to make these..


----------



## Heyden

It still looks like a chicken/ upside down rainbow feather to me


----------



## toxapex

Is there a set time for when more clues will be released? Like every "x" hours? Or is it just whenever?


----------



## Mercedes

Sigh. I only have one egg. Fml I want yoshi and wagui egg


----------



## spCrossing

Lars said:


> i don't get it..
> acnl is basicall a kids game..
> so whyare these puzzles so hard, i mean i have a IQ of 145 ( 45above avarage ) and i can't see a thing in #8
> don't hear music anywhere... and how are redjay's and this site related?
> 
> i really don't get any of these...
> its like the mods and admins payed, like, sheldon cooper or something to make these..


Same.

Though I just woke up, so that's probably the reason why I can't figure these out.


----------



## Caius

Lars said:


> i don't get it..
> acnl is basicall a kids game..
> so whyare these puzzles so hard, i mean i have a IQ of 145 ( 45above avarage ) and i can't see a thing in #8
> don't hear music anywhere... and how are redjay's and this site related?
> 
> i really don't get any of these...
> its like the mods and admins payed, like, sheldon cooper or something to make these..



They're a lot simpler than you think. You're focusing way too hard on the little details and missing the big picture so to speak.


----------



## Chris

tokayseye said:


> Is there a set time for when more clues will be released? Like every "x" hours? Or is it just whenever?



Only the final batch has a set time - batches in-between do not. Check the timer to find out when the final eggs will be released.


----------



## Mercedes

This is really really hard


----------



## Heyden

I know what 4 is and probably 7, I just can't goddamn find them


----------



## Mercedes

Yeah!!how do you even know if you find one!!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Can you please re-edit the image for egg 8? It's literally just a blur of rainbow with a distorted bunny in the upper left.


----------



## Chris

Luckypinch said:


> Yeah!!how do you even know if you find one!!



You'll know it when you do.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Luckypinch said:


> Yeah!!how do you even know if you find one!!



you'll get a notification


----------



## Lars

all i hear is my laptop's cooling fan and my screen zoom...
i don't hear music, the picture looks like a rainbow feathered chicken that's upside down, ( but that doesn't have anithing to do with easter,more like a Festivale thing... )

and focussing on the details ?
the clues don't even have details...
i would need, to have some sort of really expensive computer equipment like scanners and such break into this sites code and look for ''abnormallity's'' ( the eggs ) thatway...

i mean i'm a smart guy, but looking at #8 or trying to listen for music...
i don't hear and see anything..

and beside here arealso ten year olds and such.
do you really think they aren't asking their mom or dad or something ?


----------



## Mercedes

Tina said:


> You'll know it when you do.



;c ok Tina. Tysm.


----------



## aleshapie

Tina said:


> You'll know it when you do.



Livin' up to your "Most helpful member"....HAHAHA


----------



## Ragdoll

Anyone else on mobile? :/


----------



## Mercedes

Sir Integra said:


> Anyone else on mobile? :/



Yeah but I go to full site.


----------



## Hyoshido

Me being brain dead doesn't help a fat lot, I only managed to find the one that you can purchase.

THOSE WALUIGI EGGS THO, GOTTA BUY EM ALL.


----------



## Heyden

Is the image TBT based? because I haven't been here for that long


----------



## Mercedes

I need help. Ok so I think I figured out the pic think I need help sumbing it though. Idk how to use the link or whatever. 
Help PLS Tina

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenn said:


> Is the image TBT based? because I haven't been here for that long



I don't think so


----------



## Caius

Tina said:


> If anyone pesters you for hints, *ZR388* is offering a reward of *10 TBT bells* for information regarding cheating.



OP updated. 



Luckypinch said:


> I need help. Ok so I think I figured out the pic think I need help sumbing it though. Idk how to use the link or whatever.
> Help PLS Tina
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so



Copy the link in the first post and replace the "code here" part with the answer to the clue


----------



## Mercedes

HEY I HAVE TWO NOW THANK YOU GOD


----------



## Cam1

I have no idea what Im supposed to be looking for. XD Is it like a egg hidden somewhere on the screen, or what? I think I have number 3 figured out but I dont know what to look for '~'


----------



## Jake

ZR388 said:


> OP updated.



I just asked myself for hint can I have 10 tbt bells pls


----------



## Chiisanacx

Jake. said:


> I just asked myself for hint can I have 10 tbt bells pls



Thet wuz very smert


----------



## Caius

Jake. said:


> I just asked myself for hint can I have 10 tbt bells pls



Nice try


----------



## Mercedes

I just found egg 2. (Accdentli)
But after finding I was like that makes so much since lol.


----------



## Flop

Javocado said:


> how the waluigi egg came about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jer: ur seriously not considering a waluigi egg
> 
> jubs: ...
> 
> jer: hoe don't do it
> 
> jubs: i'm gonna do it
> 
> jer: i don't believe you
> 
> _jubs: don't believe me just wah_


This is more gold than that egg


----------



## mdchan

I'm very confused...first time doing this, and I'm not sure of anything.  Is this a search through the entire site?  A single forum section?  Something else?
A lot of people seem to be asking similar things, and I haven't seen a single answer to their questions, either.  
I'd like to participate, but I'm not sure I understand the rules 100%.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I feel like I get the puns and that I am looking in the right places but can't find anything, I don't even know what I am looking for, is there supposed to be a physical egg on the page for me to click? *cornfused*


----------



## Fizzii

This is the hardest thing xD


----------



## Lancelot

Fizzii said:


> This is the hardest thing xD



Thats what she said

sorrynotsorry


----------



## Fornazari

Can somebody help me? I accidentally sold my shovel yesterday and there is none to buy in my town... can I buy one in someone's town please??? I can't miss the earth egg T_T

my FC: 4596 9589 2434


----------



## Bri Hassleberry

God. xD I have all but 3, 4, and 6. Hope everyone else is having an easier time!


----------



## Prabha

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Thats what she said
> 
> sorrynotsorry



why, just why


----------



## Fizzii

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Thats what she said
> 
> sorrynotsorry



oh my gosh xD


----------



## Franny

egg 2 is going to be the death of me
ive looked everywhere and i still havent a clue where it could be
if i die please let my l*egg*acy live on


----------



## Benevoir

Fornazari said:


> Can somebody help me? I accidentally sold my shovel yesterday and there is none to buy in my town... can I buy one in someone's town please??? I can't miss the earth egg T_T
> 
> my FC: 4596 9589 2434


Wrong thread/board. ^^; I recommend going over to [The Train Station] board and create a new thread there.


----------



## Lars

#1, there is no map anywhere on the site, and other words for map don't work...
#2, i'm NOT going through 10.000+ pages of retail and TBT market to find it...
#3, ''where they flocked to debut their strength'' ? what does that even mean ? i know flocked has something to do with birds... ( i think )
#4, redjay's are birds...birds cherp whenever they like.. so the answer CANNOT be anything else than ''everywhere'' and that isn't it...
#5 (found this one)
#6, i don't hear music anywhere n this site, and i doubt they payed some radiostations to send out a code,... sooooo...
#7, there are no ''worst'' lists here only the ones with most bells and eggs... so this one can't be done...
#8, the only thing i see is a rainbow feathered upside down chicken...

so littarally they can be done on someone's own...
( and like you are going to know if i have asked someone in real life, i litterally can ask my dad now to help me with them and you would never know i got help... cause you can't proof i got help... )


----------



## lithiumlatte

I had a really good idea for what the pic could be, actually kind of disappointed that wasn't it 

I feel so so stupid right now. Only 3/8 eggs ;_;


----------



## Hyoshido

Actually, I managed to find #1 and #8 now, I just about made out what #8 after some research :B

Others are still confusing 8(


----------



## device

I've been looking for more than 2 hours now, I may just give up. I've only managed to get 1 egg as of now, same as most people.


----------



## Aizu

Is it like last year, where when you find an egg it's under the spoiler tab/link..or..idk ....what I'm looking for ; n ;


----------



## aleshapie

Once you find them, the riddles/clues seem very obvious.


----------



## Aradai

lithiumlatte said:


> I had a really good idea for what the pic could be, actually kind of disappointed that wasn't it
> 
> I feel so so stupid right now. Only 3/8 eggs ;_;



I know right?! I've entered so many codes lol.


----------



## isebrilia

welp I'm awake now!
hopefully I can get two more for waluigi


----------



## Astro0

tfw you absolutely SUCK at riddles D;


----------



## Caius

Lars said:


> #1, there is no map anywhere on the site, and other words for map don't work...
> #2, i'm NOT going through 10.000+ pages of retail and TBT market to find it...
> #3, ''where they flocked to debut their strength'' ? what does that even mean ? i know flocked has something to do with birds... ( i think )
> #4, redjay's are birds...birds cherp whenever they like.. so the answer CANNOT be anything else than ''everywhere'' and that isn't it...
> #5 (found this one)
> #6, i don't hear music anywhere n this site, and i doubt they payed some radiostations to send out a code,... sooooo...
> #7, there are no ''worst'' lists here only the ones with most bells and eggs... so this one can't be done...
> #8, the only thing i see is a rainbow feathered upside down chicken...
> 
> so littarally they can be done on someone's own...
> ( and like you are going to know if i have asked someone in real life, i litterally can ask my dad now to help me with them and you would never know i got help... cause you can't proof i got help... )



I watched over 10 people do this by themselves in the last 12 hours. You've already been caught asking for help and I let you off nicely with a warning. I am issuing 2 day suspensions for this usually. I'm trying to give you a chance here but you're not exactly wanting to take the hint.

Anyway, remember guys. Take a step back if you get frustrated. There will be *plenty* more clues that you may find easier later on. You don't have to get every egg to get a prize!

Try and have fun.



Lita_Chan said:


> Is it like last year, where when you find an egg it's under the spoiler tab/link..or..idk ....what I'm looking for ; n ;



Yes and no. Some are graphics. I can't speak for all of them because I don't know where or what they are.


----------



## aleshapie

I have tried about 638 guesses for that dern image, tho!!


----------



## FrozenLover

I'm wanting to do this but it's just too difficult.


----------



## lau.

What the heck is this bird ball thing


----------



## Lars

but i HAVE to get 8 others to but that togepi egg one...


----------



## Aizu

ZR388 said:


> I watched over 10 people do this by themselves in the last 12 hours. You've already been caught asking for help and I let you off nicely with a warning. I am issuing 2 day suspensions for this usually. I'm trying to give you a chance here but you're not exactly wanting to take the hint.
> 
> Anyway, remember guys. Take a step back if you get frustrated. There will be *plenty* more clues that you may find easier later on. You don't have to get every egg to get a prize!
> 
> Try and have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no. Some are graphics. I can't speak for all of them because I don't know where or what they are.



Ahh Thank you xD


----------



## spCrossing

I'm probably the only one who doesn't have an egg yet.


----------



## Imbri

The only thing that seems a bit too daunting is that many threads have 50+ pages. Would it be acceptable to ask if images/codes are on the first page or do we have to wade through every page of the thread? That would seem to be a bit much to ask.


----------



## Caius

Lars said:


> but i HAVE to get 8 others to but that togepi egg one...



But not right now you don't. There's plenty in stock. You'll get it.


----------



## Caius

Imbri said:


> The only thing that seems a bit too daunting is that many threads have 50+ pages. Would it be acceptable to ask if images/codes are on the first page or do we have to wade through every page of the thread? That would seem to be a bit much to ask.



The only hint I can give you guys is _sometimes the most obvious answer is the correct one. _


----------



## Aradai

good luck to whoever plans to get the golden egg btw


----------



## Stevey Queen

Lars said:


> #1, there is no map anywhere on the site, and other words for map don't work...
> #2, i'm NOT going through 10.000+ pages of retail and TBT market to find it...
> #3, ''where they flocked to debut their strength'' ? what does that even mean ? i know flocked has something to do with birds... ( i think )
> #4, redjay's are birds...birds cherp whenever they like.. so the answer CANNOT be anything else than ''everywhere'' and that isn't it...
> #5 (found this one)
> #6, i don't hear music anywhere n this site, and i doubt they payed some radiostations to send out a code,... sooooo...
> #7, there are no ''worst'' lists here only the ones with most bells and eggs... so this one can't be done...
> #8, the only thing i see is a rainbow feathered upside down chicken...
> 
> so littarally they can be done on someone's own...
> ( and like you are going to know if i have asked someone in real life, i litterally can ask my dad now to help me with them and you would never know i got help... cause you can't proof i got help... )



The thing is you have to really know your way around TBT and be an active member to really know what the clues are referring to. This is why  I never do good at these events.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Hyogo said:


> Actually, I managed to find #1 and #8 now, I just about made out what #8 after some research :B
> 
> Others are still confusing 8(



now I'm more convinced it might be something I don't even know of in the slightest

gonna b p mad if it is tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lars said:


> #1, there is no map anywhere on the site, and other words for map don't work...
> #2, i'm NOT going through 10.000+ pages of retail and TBT market to find it...
> #3, ''where they flocked to debut their strength'' ? what does that even mean ? i know flocked has something to do with birds... ( i think )
> #4, redjay's are birds...birds cherp whenever they like.. so the answer CANNOT be anything else than ''everywhere'' and that isn't it...
> #5 (found this one)
> #6, i don't hear music anywhere n this site, and i doubt they payed some radiostations to send out a code,... sooooo...
> #7, there are no ''worst'' lists here only the ones with most bells and eggs... so this one can't be done...
> #8, the only thing i see is a rainbow feathered upside down chicken...
> 
> so littarally they can be done on someone's own...
> ( and like you are going to know if i have asked someone in real life, i litterally can ask my dad now to help me with them and you would never know i got help... cause you can't proof i got help... )



hey! step it up


----------



## isebrilia

sigh I am still stuck on #2 and #6, gave up on that damn picture lol


----------



## Aradai

lol for #3 I keep thinking I know the answer but it's not the correct one


----------



## Lars

ZR388 said:


> The only hint I can give you guys is _sometimes the most obvious answer is the correct one. _



there can not be an answer if there is no question.
a clue usually hints to a place, but these are to open ( as in they can lead to more than 10.000+ things... ) that's not a clue...
its a scavanger hunt..


----------



## LambdaDelta

btw, do we have an eta for the next batch?


----------



## rosabelle

Aradai said:


> lol for #3 I keep thinking I know the answer but it's not the correct one


Same.

but honestly, I don't even some of the ones I got right so idk which ones I'm looking for lol. Still trying to figure out that picture >.>


----------



## Aradai

Lars said:


> there can not be an answer if there is no question.
> a clue usually hints to a place, but these are to open ( as in they can lead to more than 10.000+ things... ) that's not a clue...
> its a scavanger hunt..



that's the point...


----------



## Mercedes

THE SEARCH FORUM IS DOWN HOW AM I GONNA BUMP MY THREADS NOW //cries


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell

This is fun! owo


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Aradai said:


> lol for #3 I keep thinking I know the answer but it's not the correct one



Me too, lol. It's driving me crazy because it's the only thing that makes sense.
Unless we're talking metaphorically.


----------



## Heyden

Lars said:


> there can not be an answer if there is no question.
> a clue usually hints to a place, but these are to open ( as in they can lead to more than 10.000+ things... ) that's not a clue...
> its a scavanger hunt..



took me 2 hours to find 1, stop whining and just look


----------



## a potato

*cries more eggy tears*


----------



## Franny

i feel like this has been asked, but are we able to transfer eggs? every time i try to i get a 404


----------



## isebrilia

Lars said:


> there can not be an answer if there is no question.
> a clue usually hints to a place, but these are to open ( as in they can lead to more than 10.000+ things... ) that's not a clue...
> its a scavanger hunt..



if others can do it, so can you. 
you're probably just overthinking some of them


----------



## Caius

Lars said:


> there can not be an answer if there is no question.
> a clue usually hints to a place, but these are to open ( as in they can lead to more than 10.000+ things... ) that's not a clue...
> its a scavanger hunt..



You *don't have to participate if you're going to be a stick in the mud.*




LambdaDelta said:


> btw, do we have an eta for the next batch?



Unfortunately no.


----------



## Caius

Sucre said:


> i feel like this has been asked, but are we able to transfer eggs? every time i try to i get a 404



No. You cannot.


----------



## Hyoshido

Luckypinch said:


> THE SEARCH FORUM IS DOWN HOW AM I GONNA BUMP MY THREADS NOW //cries


To avoid people cheating, most likely.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*crying* On all night I finally FOUND my first one. Bought my other one so I feel less good about it. Now to cry a whole lot while trying to find the others.


----------



## Franny

ZR388 said:


> No. You cannot.



okay, thank you


----------



## spCrossing

Hyogo said:


> To avoid people cheating, most likely.



Obviously.

Cheating is for dweebs.


----------



## Heyden

I need to eggcel this or I won't get Togepi :c


----------



## PandaNikita

Lars said:


> there can not be an answer if there is no question.
> a clue usually hints to a place, but these are to open ( as in they can lead to more than 10.000+ things... ) that's not a clue...
> its a scavanger hunt..


Work on those riddle muscles


----------



## Bowie

I have no chance of getting anything this year. I have personally dismissed my brain from that possibility.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

My brain is basically a fried egg after the amount of time I spent on some of these.
Gotta be overthinking.

It's my first egg hunt and I wanna explode.


----------



## Hyoshido

Hey, atleast you guys have probably found the ones I just don't get at all!


----------



## Caius

Y'all are negative nancies. It's Easter! Cheer up and try not to let this take over your life. Stepping back and thinking about things when you're not staring them down makes it a whole lot easier.


----------



## device

ZR388 said:


> Y'all are negative nancies. It's Easter! Cheer up and try not to let this take over your life. Stepping back and thinking about things when you're not staring them down makes it a whole lot easier.



I think I'll try this, sorry for being so negative. I'll try to think positively from now on, and maybe it'll help me.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I step back and come back and viseversa and i still don't get them xD ugh


----------



## Bowie

ZR388 said:


> Y'all are negative nancies. It's Easter! Cheer up and try not to let this take over your life. Stepping back and thinking about things when you're not staring them down makes it a whole lot easier.



You can talk, mate. You probably wrote the bloody things!


----------



## Lars

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> The thing is you have to really know your way around TBT and be an active member to really know what the clues are referring to. This is why  I never do good at these events.



if this is true..
i would like to congraulate the 5 members that aren't a mod or admin that can find all 8 of them ( and the upcoming 16 )
cause the rest won't be able to look for them, maybe another 10 people that van find like 10 or so, but i don't think that everybody on this site can find them.

due to this being more of a scavanger hunt, aimlessly going around, than an actual clue that tells you descreetly where to go.


----------



## Hyoshido

ZR388 said:


> Y'all are negative nancies. It's Easter! Cheer up and try not to let this take over your life. Stepping back and thinking about things when you're not staring them down makes it a whole lot easier.


Those 80k Eggs aren't making things easier 8'(

Also one easter egg irl isn't enough to keep me at a happy level!


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


> You can talk, mate. You probably wrote the bloody things!



I wrote one in this set and it was considered the easiest. 



Hyogo said:


> Those 80k Eggs aren't making things easier 8'(
> 
> Also one easter egg irl isn't enough to keep me at a happy level!



80085 is a magical number for magical reasons.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

ZR388 said:


> Y'all are negative nancies. It's Easter! Cheer up and try not to let this take over your life. Stepping back and thinking about things when you're not staring them down makes it a whole lot easier.



Okay so I don't get this at all... is the answers to the clues where the egg will be at or is it a code that we have to enter?


----------



## Bowie

ZR388 said:


> I wrote one in this set and it was considered the easiest.



I totally believe you.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ZR388 said:


> I wrote one in this set and it was considered the easiest.
> 
> 
> 
> 80085 is a magical number for magical reasons.



That's why we love you


----------



## Caius

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Okay so I don't get this at all... is the answers to the clues where the egg will be at or is it a code that we have to enter?



Depends on the type of clue. Some of them you find or enter a code for in a URL. Some of them you just find around the site in a graphic or something else.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

ZR388 said:


> Depends on the type of clue. Some of them you find or enter a code for in a URL. Some of them you just find around the site in a graphic or something else.



Okay thank you! Made my life like 10 times easier xD


----------



## FrozenLover

Keep thinking I find 1 then I fail


----------



## PandaNikita

Lars said:


> if this is true..
> i would like to congraulate the 5 members that aren't a mod or admin that can find all 8 of them ( and the upcoming 16 )
> cause the rest won't be able to look for them, maybe another 10 people that van find like 10 or so, but i don't think that everybody on this site can find them.
> 
> due to this being more of a scavanger hunt, aimlessly going around, than an actual clue that tells you descreetly where to go.


Good luck with that attitude.


----------



## Cam1

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Me too, lol. It's driving me crazy because it's the only thing that makes sense.
> Unless we're talking metaphorically.


I KNOW RIGHT?! I thought it was for sure gonna be there but I cant find it and I looked in 10 or more threads.


----------



## Lars

ZR388 said:


> Depends on the type of clue. Some of them you find or enter a code for in a URL. Some of them you just find around the site in a graphic or something else.



''it's something graphic or something else''
thats not a clue, that's not even an answer...

is it in the shape of an egg ?
''could be, or as a tree, or as a button, or as an arrow, or as the same blue pigment used on the side''

those arent answers that help


----------



## Caius

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Okay thank you! Made my life like 10 times easier xD



I'm trying not to give out too much here. That info is also in the first post of the thread. If you are having trouble understanding it, give it a re-read and hit me up with any more issues.


----------



## Caius

Lars said:


> ''it's something graphic or something else''
> thats not a clue, that's not even an answer...
> 
> is it in the shape of an egg ?
> ''could be, or as a tree, or as a button, or as an arrow, or as the same blue pigment used on the side''
> 
> those arent answers that help



I'm not going to tell you what to look for.


----------



## kelsa

Can this work on mobile? Like the full site but just on a phone?


----------



## Caius

kelsa said:


> Can this work on mobile? Like the full site but just on a phone?



From what I've heard, yes it can


----------



## lithiumlatte

The music one is pissing me offffff. My thought is, oh I'll go look through the bunch of listening to/music threads and nope 

Still no luck with the picture. I'm beginning to think my eyesight has taken a nosedive >.<


----------



## Hyoshido

ZR388 said:


> 80085 is a magical number for magical reasons.


First thing to pop up in my mind was perverted, god save us.


----------



## Bowie

I'm not sure if I'm doing it right but I'm supposed to do something when I do it right.


----------



## Chris

Lars said:


> if this is true..
> i would like to congraulate the 5 members that aren't a mod or admin that can find all 8 of them ( and the upcoming 16 )
> cause the rest won't be able to look for them, maybe another 10 people that van find like 10 or so, but i don't think that everybody on this site can find them.
> 
> due to this being more of a scavanger hunt, aimlessly going around, than an actual clue that tells you descreetly where to go.



Fourteen people have already found all eight. They're not meant to be so easy that you look at them and instantly know the answer. It's a puzzle: it's meant to make you _think_. As pointed out by the people who have solved them: once you know what they are, you'll probably mentally kick yourself for not figuring it out sooner! 

I was a participant in last years egg hunt and yes it's frustrating - but it feels amazing when you finally decipher the meaning and find the ones you really struggled with!


----------



## Aizu

Omg I understand it now XD I'd been on the same thread over and over but didn't see the egg, I feel stupid now = w =


----------



## kelsa

I think I know where to go for the first one but then I'm just staring at my phone with a furrowed brow :'(


----------



## Benevoir

Bowie said:


> I'm not sure if I'm doing it right but I'm supposed to do something when I do it right.


Your avatar goes well with that post haha!


----------



## Lars

On this site are also little kids...
So how are they supposed to know where to find them ?


----------



## Silversea

10 TBT reward for reporting cheating? Pff that isn't much is it


----------



## Allycat

I got ridiculously excited when I found one.


----------



## kelsa

Not complaining tho; this should be fun even if I throw my phone in frustration~


----------



## Caius

kelsa said:


> I think I know where to go for the first one but then I'm just staring at my phone with a furrowed brow :'(



Relax, take a deep breath and just look over the information. Look for something different that may not have been there before. 



Lita_Chan said:


> Omg I understand it now XD I'd been on the same thread over and over but didn't see the egg, I feel stupid now = w =



Congrats! 



Hyogo said:


> First thing to pop up in my mind was perverted, god save us.



Well you solved one riddle right


----------



## Luna Moonbug

okay....this statement will only come from a "LoonyLuna" like me
i found an egg but i don't know from what clue...LMAO


----------



## RhinoK

I'm so stuck ((


----------



## Lancelot

Lars said:


> On this site are also little kids...
> So how are they supposed to know where to find them ?



I got them all and I'm 15


----------



## lithiumlatte

ZR388, Tina - When the event finishes, do you usually put up what the answers to the clues were for the people that don't get them all? I think I'd go crazy never finding out 

Lars - Quit being a pest, the mods spend their own free time contributing to events like this so we can have a bit of fun, and you're just taking it for granted :/ Try to focus on Clues 1, 5 and 7 as they're definitely the easiest.


----------



## Bowie

honeyprince said:


> Your avatar goes well with that post haha!



I'm gonna take that as a compliment.

Egg 3 is driving me eggy. I feel like I should know this one but I don't know where to begin!


----------



## Caius

lithiumlatte said:


> ZR388, Tina - When the event finishes, do you usually put up what the answers to the clues were for the people that don't get them all? I think I'd go crazy never finding out



I _think_ we did last year.


----------



## Chris

Luna Moonbug said:


> okay....this statement will only come from a "LoonyLuna" like me
> i found an egg but i don't know from what clue...LMAO



In the mini profile on the left of your post, click on the number of eggs you have and then press "Transactions" in the box that comes up. It'll take you to your transaction log. Here you can see what egg numbers you've found.



lithiumlatte said:


> ZR388, Tina - When the event finishes, do you usually put up what the answers to the clues were for the people that don't get them all? I think I'd go crazy never finding out



Yes, we'll reveal the answers at the end of the event.


----------



## Hyoshido

ZR388 said:


> Well you solved one riddle right


Either I'm dumb or I'm putting the wrong code in.

Or the riddle was to find those numbers and just think dirty 8( No eggs involved.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Lars said:


> On this site are also little kids...
> So how are they supposed to know where to find them ?



funny how you're the one acting the most childish


also, I swear if I don't end up figuring out this image and its something i know of, I'm gonna be wanting to punch myself in the face

and if its something I don't know of, I'm going to be wanting to punch whoever made this **** in the (e-)****


----------



## device

Hopefully I'll be able to buy the waluigi egg. I've now found 2 eggs.


----------



## Leela

Tina said:


> Yes, we'll reveal the answers at the end of the event.



So we can all face palm at the end. I'd rather that than never know, though!


----------



## Caius

Hyogo said:


> Either I'm dumb or I'm putting the wrong code in.
> 
> Or the riddle was to find those numbers and just think dirty 8( No eggs involved.



Hahueheh no eggs here.


----------



## Allycat

Aaaah I thought I had #1 for sure, I guess I'll keep looking. 
This is a lot of fun.


----------



## Cam1

THIS IS SO FRUSTRATING AHHHHHHHHHH

I have left my computer for 30 minutes to an hour at a time and they still make NO SENSE. The ones I think I know my answers are wrong. I hope future ones make more sense to me lol


----------



## Prabha

I wish I joined bell tree before the easter hunt last year so I had some experience. xD I have no idea where to look, time to explore every inch of bell tree.


----------



## Lancelot

When willthere be new clues? Im bored


----------



## mdchan

I think I get the rules a little, now, after finding my first egg...

Wait, music?  One song popped into mind when I read that clue, but I obviously didn't get it.  
And, geez, that picture puzzle...at least with the house of mirrors, we had a category to go by!

...and if egg #7 is supposed to be one of the three easiest to obtain, I'm doomed.  >.>


----------



## Caius

Monkey D Luffy said:


> When willthere be new clues? Im bored



You'll have to wait a bit and find out. We're not giving times for new clues this year.


----------



## Silversea

The image one hah.


----------



## Aizu

I feel as though I'm really close to finding out number 4, but I'm just looking in the wrong place > v <


----------



## Lancelot

Dayum. I'll have to stalk the thread then


----------



## Bowie

I'm not sure if you're allowed to tell us, but how exactly do we know we've found one? Are they hidden in a thread or would you get them just by going on the thread? I'm literally scanning a bunch of threads I thought would have one but now I'm thinking maybe all I have to do is go on them.


----------



## LambdaDelta

mdchan said:


> that picture puzzle...at least with the house of mirrors, we had a category to go by!



thus is exactly what I keep asking staff for

I just want to know if I even stand a chance at it. if its something from or related to something I know nothing about, then it'd be better if I just waited for the next batch


----------



## Allycat

mdchan said:


> I think I get the rules a little, now, after finding my first egg...
> 
> Wait, music?  One song popped into mind when I read that clue, but I obviously didn't get it.
> And, geez, that picture puzzle...at least with the house of mirrors, we had a category to go by!
> 
> ...and if egg #7 is supposed to be one of the three easiest to obtain, I'm doomed.  >.>



#7 was the first one I got, (besides #5 which was REALLY easy)
Don't give up!


----------



## PlasmaPower

Clue 1 and Clue 3 sound like the same thing...


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


> I'm not sure if you're allowed to tell us, but how exactly do we know we've found one? Are they hidden in a thread or would you get them just by going on the thread? I'm literally scanning a bunch of threads I thought would have one but now I'm thinking maybe all I have to do is go on them.



It's something you'll notice if it's a graphic based one. If it's a url based one you'll follow the instructions on the first post. After you get an egg you'll get a notification that you got one


----------



## LambdaDelta

especially since as mentioned earlier, the fair house of mirror categories also had a bunch of mirrors people wouldn't be able to solve due to knowing basically nothing about the thing they're from


----------



## Hyoshido

ZR388 said:


> Hahueheh no eggs here.


Maaaaaan, I actually used my brain and it was toyed around with.

I hope ur happy 8'(


----------



## Lars

F**** this...
I paying people for their eggs.


----------



## Bowie

ZR388 said:


> It's something you'll notice if it's a graphic based one. If it's a url based one you'll follow the instructions on the first post. After you get an egg you'll get a notification that you got one



Thanks! I'm still doomed, though.


----------



## PandaNikita

My brain was racking when the clues came out because this is my first experience with this event on TBT. But I guess you shouldn't think too hard about the clues. If you have done a lot of riddles before then you know that you kind of have to think outside the box when you are given one sentence clues. You're lucky it's not like a crossword puzzle where you're given a max of 3 word clues 8D


----------



## lithiumlatte

Bowie said:


> I'm not sure if you're allowed to tell us, but how exactly do we know we've found one? Are they hidden in a thread or would you get them just by going on the thread? I'm literally scanning a bunch of threads I thought would have one but now I'm thinking maybe all I have to do is go on them.



You get a PM telling you that you got an egg! 



Lars said:


> F**** this...
> I paying people for their eggs.




lmfao good luck with not getting disqualified


----------



## Leela

Egg 4... I feel like I'm so close yet so far.


----------



## buuunii

Hey the first puzzle is inaccessible now then?


----------



## jobby47

Dang it, I have only found 2 eggs!


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


> Thanks! I'm still doomed, though.



I'm sorry. I've given all the help I can.



buuunii said:


> Hey the first puzzle is inaccessible now then?



Nope. It's still up.


----------



## Zulehan

I swear to God, I facepalmed on the last one I found.


----------



## pillow bunny

I don't think I'll ever get any eggs. I hate this


----------



## RhinoK

How have people got two? I've only gotten like one and that was the really easy one


----------



## PlasmaPower

Does anyone else think Clue 1 and Clue 3 sound like the same thing?


----------



## Cam1

buuunii said:


> Hey the first puzzle is inaccessible now then?


This is where I thought it was


----------



## Lancelot

RhinoK said:


> How have people got two? I've only gotten like one and that was the really easy one



Some f us have 8. ♡♡♡


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Tina said:


> In the mini profile on the left of your post, click on the number of eggs you have and then press "Transactions" in the box that comes up. It'll take you to your transaction log. Here you can see what egg numbers you've found.


thanks for the info....i crossed out the wrong clue on my list...LMAO...i'm in so much trouble...
i will be grateful to get the purple egg...


----------



## lithiumlatte

Not sure if this is okay to ask, but is clue #6 still do-able if your browser's audio and video is borked right now?  mine is.


----------



## NuttyS

Finally got #1. I knew I knew it, I was just looking too hard.


----------



## RhinoK

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Some f us have 8. ♡♡♡



You bribed the mods shh


----------



## buuunii

Now to find the music! ;u;


----------



## Allycat

Just figured out #1. I smiled whenever I realized what it was. On to the next!


----------



## Bowie

I'm just gonna pretend I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


> I'm just gonna pretend I know what I'm doing.



That's what I do at work every day. Works wonders.


----------



## afsfaith

I've only gotten the picture one so far


----------



## RhinoK

afsfaith said:


> I've only gotten the picture one so far



Same, I'm giving up


----------



## Hyoshido

I really need myself atleast 3 Waluigi eggs, It's pretty much the year of the WAH anyways!
Waluigi is 15 years "old" on July 21st afterall.


----------



## Luxanna

Edit:
The Struggle is real man


----------



## Mariah

Eggs two and six elude me.


----------



## Allycat

RhinoK said:


> Same, I'm giving up



don't give up, it's easy once you get it!


----------



## TheWonky

I just got 4 from looking in places I go everyday...


----------



## pillow bunny

yay I found an egg! this is fun and I love it


----------



## TheWonky

The map one, I think I know where it is! Yay


----------



## snapdragon

Yay! I've found three! :>


----------



## TheWonky

Found the map one ^-^


----------



## Hyoshido

I think I just found the #2 Egg, I'm not sure.

edit: actually it's the #7 egg after re-thinking, lmao.


----------



## pillow bunny

TheWonky said:


> Found the map one ^-^



I found that one too! I was overthinking it waay too much, but I did it!


----------



## Heyden

I don't get anything else I'll never get Togepi ugh =_=


----------



## TheWonky

Dammit I need 10 bells >_>


----------



## tinyfire

Hehe this seems pretty fun! I kinda suck at riddles but I'm hoping to find some eggs soon!


----------



## Bowie

The Last Tree Ghost was active today.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

I though I knew the map 1 but no
Gotta keep searching


----------



## LambdaDelta

for the image, the "answer" could only be inputted one way, correct?

as in there's not other ways to say the answer that while technically right wouldn't be accepted


I guess for an example, something like 3DS vs 3DSSYSTEM, with both being the same "answer" but only one could be counted, while something like MARIO would only be one possible way to input answer, so all would count


----------



## TheWonky

Sucre, bae. Ty, my fave person


----------



## LethalLulu

Wow this is actually pretty hard.  Doesn't help that I don't really know what I'm looking for exactly O:


----------



## Franny

TheWonky said:


> Sucre, bae. Ty, my fave person


ily <3


----------



## snapdragon

Is the music one supposed to be an active link?


----------



## Holla

Are any of these findable/solvable on mobile? (I use the desktop version of the site but I'm on a Smartphone).


----------



## tsantsa

I suck hard at riddles


----------



## Amissapanda

Morning, folks.

I'll tell you a little something I did late last night that helped me: I put music on while searching. I'm not sure why, but I feel like it helped me from stressing so much and getting too tense and maybe it'll help someone else. Just putting it out there!


----------



## Lars

Why is it even illigal to give other hints. ?
It's just a game ( mods )
It's not like more hints would ruin the "scavanger hunt"


----------



## Chris

LambdaDelta said:


> for the image, the "answer" could only be inputted one way, correct?
> 
> as in there's not other ways to say the answer that while technically right wouldn't be accepted
> 
> 
> I guess for an example, something like 3DS vs 3DSSYSTEM, with both being the same "answer" but only one could be counted, while something like MARIO would only be one possible way to input answer, so all would count



This is correct. You need to get the puzzle codes exact in order to redeem the egg.




Lars said:


> Why is it even illigal to give other hints. ?
> It's just a game ( mods )
> It's not like more hints would ruin the "scavanger hunt"



We've already given out clues. We could have just said, "There are 24 eggs hidden - go find them!" without giving any hints whatsoever.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Lars said:


> Why is it even illigal to give other hints. ?
> It's just a game ( mods )
> It's not like more hints would ruin the "scavanger hunt"



because do your own work

its more satisfactory and eliminates favoritism


----------



## pumpkin king

wow, what a day to join.  I guess I'll be on here all day


----------



## Holla

Nevermind I just confirmed it does work on a smartphone as long as you are using the desktop version of the site like I always do (not sure about the mobile version).


----------



## Zulehan

Remember, capitalize the whole code.


----------



## Franny

pumpkin king said:


> wow, what a day to join.  I guess I'll be on here all day



welcome to tbt!


----------



## Allycat

Ahhh! The music one was SO hard! I finally found it after 20 minutes of searching.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Tina said:


> This is correct. You need to get the puzzle codes exact in order to redeem the egg.



no, I know that

I'm asking if the "answer" could only be given in one way. not through the code but in general


i guess taking my examples further, if this was a trivia quiz instead
"name the system that new leaf was released on"
Nintendo 3DS, 3DS, 3DS system, etc would all be valid answers, since they all effectively say the same thing. just in different wording

"name Nintendo's mascot"
only Mario could be the answer here. there's no other way to say this answer


----------



## Amissapanda

Zulehan said:


> Remember, capitalize the whole code.



This tripped me up for so long last night. I should never again try doing these at 1AM-4AM. Hahaha.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Zulehan said:


> Remember, capitalize the whole code.



yeah, i've been capslocking it always


----------



## Leela

I'm going insane over #4. I'm 90% certain I know what I'm looking for but I can't find it.


----------



## Allycat

I found 4 eggs in and hour and a half.. I think I'll take a break now.


----------



## LambdaDelta

4 was one the last one i got so far, but i had the idea right from the beginning

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> We've already given out clues. We could have just said, "There are 24 eggs hidden - go find them!" without giving any hints whatsoever.



that sounds like a plan for next year


----------



## Chris

LambdaDelta said:


> no, I know that
> 
> I'm asking if the "answer" could only be given in one way. not through the code but in general
> 
> 
> i guess taking my examples further, if this was a trivia quiz instead
> "name the system that new leaf was released on"
> Nintendo 3DS, 3DS, 3DS system, etc would all be valid answers, since they all effectively say the same thing. just in different wording
> 
> "name Nintendo's mascot"
> only Mario could be the answer here. there's no other way to say this answer



Yes, I just told you that your way of thinking was correct.


----------



## LambdaDelta

alright cool, that probably eliminates my main ideas

but now that also means I'm basically 100% more clueless lel


----------



## Lars

Yes it's satisfying to find them, but a little more help is needed.

"A map to aid your journey"

That means it has something to do with like an atlas or a worldmap.
But a atlas has 500+ pages...
And here on the site is no atlas or worldmap...

So how is that a good clue ?


----------



## Heyden

Release 9 and 10~ 
I need something to start fresh with lol


----------



## TheWonky

I cannot find 6 or 7 for the life of me...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Map doesnt auto mean atlas...


----------



## Cam1

I FOUND ONE GOOD LORD YASSSSS


----------



## Aradai

Lars said:


> Yes it's satisfying to find them, but a little more help is needed.
> 
> "A map to aid your journey"
> 
> That means it has something to do with like an atlas or a worldmap.
> But a atlas has 500+ pages...
> And here on the site is no atlas or worldmap...
> 
> So how is that a good clue ?


it's best if you stop complaining about how these aren't "good clues". they're supposed to be vague in order to get you to think.


----------



## Leela

Lars said:


> Yes it's satisfying to find them, but a little more help is needed.
> 
> "A map to aid your journey"
> 
> That means it has something to do with like an atlas or a worldmap.
> But a atlas has 500+ pages...
> And here on the site is no atlas or worldmap...
> 
> So how is that a good clue ?



Well, it's a good enough clue because a lot of people have found that egg already.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I really can't believe people here are getting stuck on #7. that took me like less than a second to figure out

but then again, I'm still stuck on #8


----------



## NuttyS

I've found 3. The rest are annoying me but especially the music and picture ones!


----------



## DaCoSim

Yay!!!!! Freakin finally. That mirror was hard jubs!!!


----------



## Aradai

DaCoSim said:


> Yay!!!!! Freakin finally. That mirror was hard jubs!!!



Congrats!


----------



## RhinoK

LambdaDelta said:


> I really can't believe people here are getting stuck on #7. that took me like less than a second to figure out
> 
> but then again, I'm still stuck on #8



I got 8 instantly, the rest I haven't gotten.

Perhaps I'll give you the answer to eight for the rest of the eggs?
(this totally isn't cheating)


----------



## Allycat

Lars said:


> Yes it's satisfying to find them, but a little more help is needed.
> 
> "A map to aid your journey"
> 
> That means it has something to do with like an atlas or a worldmap.
> But a atlas has 500+ pages...
> And here on the site is no atlas or worldmap...
> 
> So how is that a good clue ?



why are you thinking atlas? you're overthinking it


----------



## LambdaDelta

RhinoK said:


> I got 8 instantly, the rest I haven't gotten.
> 
> Perhaps I'll give you the answer to eight for the rest of the eggs?
> (this totally isn't cheating)



I'm not giving you my eggs, and I don't think I even can


----------



## PlasmaPower

I'm wondering, why can't you just reveal all the clues/puzzles straight away? Why do we have to wait for more clues?


----------



## RhinoK

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm not giving you my eggs, and I don't think I even can



You can't, but there's always a break in the system


----------



## LambdaDelta

PlasmaPower said:


> I'm wondering, why can't you just reveal all the clues/puzzles straight away? Why do we have to wait for more clues?



I think its just to spread the event out through its period and make it so shop inventory doesn't go away straight away

or something like that


----------



## Naiad

PlasmaPower said:


> I'm wondering, why can't you just reveal all the clues/puzzles straight away? Why do we have to wait for more clues?



there's only one golden egg, so a countdown / set release works better for those trying to get it


----------



## pillow bunny

I thought I could do it, but I can't. I give up.


----------



## TheWonky

1 more, I have on clue what music it is talking about. I checked somewhere but nothing..


----------



## Irarina

On the bright side, I had journeyed to all sub-forum that I have never visited before, read some interesting threads and surely say now that my ridlle solving skills are pretty bad. XD

I will take a break until the next batch of eggs are released.


----------



## LambdaDelta

N i c o said:


> there's only one golden egg, so a countdown / set release works better for those trying to get it



I genuinely hope multiple people try to get it at once


----------



## P.K.

Just managed to solve number 7
and I feel so stupid at not figuring it out sooner

but number 4 and 6 i can't figure it out for the life of me......


----------



## cheezyfries

i'm pretty sure what the music one is referring to, but i just can't get the code right!


----------



## Heyden

Its 2am and I'm not gonna stop until I find one more, gr8


----------



## pillow bunny

I can't even find the song! Where do I listen to it?


----------



## Leela

cheezyfries said:


> i'm pretty sure what the music one is referring to, but i just can't get the code right!



I have the same problem. There are two eggs that are just out of reach for me.


----------



## lazuli

i think ppl thought of /mappiece when they read #1


----------



## TheWonky

im just gonna work down the forum and look for videos/music .-. This is gonna take a looong time


----------



## LambdaDelta

cheezyfries said:


> i'm pretty sure what the music one is referring to, but i just can't get the code right!



iirc there was an issue with it not working for some people?

so if you think you've got it but its failing, then try PMing one of the staff members perhaps?


----------



## Allycat

I don't know how people got 8 instantly, I've been looking at it for ten minutes with no clue....


----------



## EmmaFrost

I give up. I have chocolate to go eat. Y'all have fun.


----------



## Cam1

4 and 7 are on the tip of my tongue >:-(


----------



## Hyoshido

Allycat said:


> I don't know how people got 8 instantly, I've been looking at it for ten minutes with no clue....


Believe me, it'll shock you when you find out what it is, lmao.


----------



## Aradai

a bit off topic but the new database error page is cute


----------



## Allycat

Hyogo said:


> Believe me, it'll shock you when you find out what it is, lmao.



shock me?


----------



## PlasmaPower

I don't even know where the puzzle to Egg 6 is...


----------



## gloomyfox

sounds fun but idk how were aren even suppose to get these eggs? do they pop up around the sceen or something?


----------



## LambdaDelta

resetti plz


----------



## dsra

Am I looking for an image of an egg to click?


----------



## Franny

LambdaDelta said:


> resetti plz



he's screaming @ u to have a good easter


----------



## TheWonky

Yay, my method worked and I got the music one  That method was faster than I expected!


----------



## June

ohhh got my first database error from site traffic omg (?･_･`) 

also at 3 eggs now...somehow... and i wanna give up orz


----------



## Aradai

also, for the codes, if it contains two words, how should we break it up? for example, let's say the code was ice cream. should it go "ICECREAM", "ICE_CREAM" or "ICE CREAM"?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

cheezyfries said:


> i'm pretty sure what the music one is referring to, but i just can't get the code right!



This is literally my problem right now. I've tried probably 60+ combinations, but I can't get it. I think I must be overthinking it.


----------



## Bunchi

Five and seven are the easiest for me. I got seven instantly. I'm stuck on all the others though


----------



## JoJoCan

Can someone help me??? I don't really get it~

I'm so excited!~


----------



## P.K.

I managed to find another egg
but idk for what clue it was for i just got it completely by accident while just trying to navigate this site
frick


----------



## Chris

Lars said:


> Yes it's satisfying to find them, but a little more help is needed.
> 
> "A map to aid your journey"
> 
> That means it has something to do with like an atlas or a worldmap.
> But a atlas has 500+ pages...
> And here on the site is no atlas or worldmap...
> 
> So how is that a good clue ?



No hints will be given, so please stop insisting on this. Many other people are managing just fine. 

Explaining how it works would be giving subtle hints, so I'm not doing that. This is also why we're not answering some of the questions we're being asked: because even questions people think aren't directly about the clues we cannot actually answer without implying information (either about these eggs or future batches) when answering them.

All will be explained _after_ the event has ended.




PlasmaPower said:


> I'm wondering, why can't you just reveal all the clues/puzzles straight away? Why do we have to wait for more clues?



We want to give everyone a fair chance at the golden egg. People would have been annoyed if they were asleep when the event thread went up, only to wake up to find that the top prize had already been claimed before they even knew we were having an easter event. This way everyone has plenty of time to search for the eggs and they're aware of the time when the final eggs will be released. 

I personally insisted that we do it this way this year. I was able to speed through the riddles last year and was in the running for the gold egg, only for the final clues to go up while I was asleep. So I personally know how irritating it is!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Aradai said:


> also, for the codes, if it contains two words, how should we break it up? for example, let's say the code was ice cream. should it go "ICECREAM", "ICE_CREAM" or "ICE CREAM"?



Puzzle: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, *type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols* in place of "CODEHERE" at the end of this URL: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE


----------



## TeaWithIce

AAahhah I found #7! Yaaaas. It was actually really easy though hahaha.


----------



## Heyden

Everyone knows where #7 is and I'm like wat


----------



## Aradai

LambdaDelta said:


> Puzzle: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, *type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols* in place of "CODEHERE" at the end of this URL: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE



oh I totally missed that, thanks!


----------



## Cam1

Haydenn said:


> Everyone knows where #7 is and I'm like wat


ME TOO MAN


----------



## LambdaDelta

TeaWithIce said:


> AAahhah I found #7! Yaaaas. It was actually really easy though hahaha.



the newbie that joined not even a week ago figured it out

#7 confirmed for among the easiest


----------



## Allycat

this stupid image will be the death of me


----------



## Prabha

yes! I got the music one!
that was some pretty snazzy music if I do say so myself.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Egg 6 will be the death of me...


----------



## p e p p e r

Hyogo said:


> Believe me, it'll shock you when you find out what it is, lmao.



really! been looking at it for 8 hours & still can't see anything


----------



## Greninja

Oh cool so is there like a hidden link we find or what I'm confuse on how to get eggs


----------



## LambdaDelta

I've seen lots of things in the image

problem is none of these things are right


----------



## Coach

This is literally what I thought Number 8 was to start with:



Spoiler: I suck


----------



## NuttyS

Haydenn said:


> Everyone knows where #7 is and I'm like wat


Same here!


----------



## Prabha

NuttyS said:


> Same here!



add me to the club


----------



## Caius

Greninja said:


> Oh cool so is there like a hidden link we find or what I'm confuse on how to get eggs



Read the first post. It outlines what you're doing.


----------



## Heyden

I'll wait for the next batch and go to sleep xP I need Togepi :c


----------



## lalapyu

Maaan people keep saying #7 is easiest but srsly I can't figure it out .-.
I keep going to places where I think it should be but nope nada


----------



## Allycat

I found one, but I'm not sure for which clue. How do I figure it out again?

figured it out


----------



## Hettie

[size=-2]*Crying internally.*  This is super fun, but super hard if you're a semi-new person I think.[/size]


----------



## PlasmaPower

Where is the music?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Hettie said:


> [size=-2]*Crying internally.*  This is super fun, but super hard if you're a semi-new person I think.[/size]



kind of makes me glad I kinda quit TBT for a bit last year when this was going on


----------



## LethalLulu

Figured out number 7, AFTER I found the egg :B
I still got it?  xD


----------



## LambdaDelta

PlasmaPower said:


> Where is the music?



somewhere

or maybe nowhere

I ain't telling!!!!


----------



## p e p p e r

#7 is obvious??!!! 
not to me


----------



## DarkOnyx

PlasmaPower said:


> Where is the music?



I'm also wondering this.


----------



## dsra

Do I need to be looking for an egg image to click?  The first post isn't clear about this.

Blah, I guess it's sort of clear.


----------



## Imbri

If we redeem eggs, do we lose them? Or is it a cumulative total? So if I grabbed the first egg, would those four still count toward others? I don't want to use them up unnecessarily.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Imbri said:


> If we redeem eggs, do we lose them? Or is it a cumulative total? So if I grabbed the first egg, would those four still count toward others? I don't want to use them up unnecessarily.



eggs function like money

so if you buy an egg from the store with your eggs, you lose those 4 eggs


if that's what you're asking


----------



## p e p p e r

if you redeem them then the eggs are used up, like using your tbt


----------



## Coach

Imbri said:


> If we redeem eggs, do we lose them? Or is it a cumulative total? So if I grabbed the first egg, would those four still count toward others? I don't want to use them up unnecessarily.



If you spend them, they're gone


----------



## Stevey Queen

I know what the red jays are. I just don't know where they go to chirp :'c


----------



## Caius

Please remember that if you offer hints or ask for hints your account may be subject to a suspension until the event is over. This is how it was done last year as well.

If you are in a position where you're offered hints, you can politely decline. We do have ways of being able to track who's doing things correctly or not. I'm also offering *ten bells* per person that you turn in for offering or asking for clues.

I'm not kidding about this. Everyone should have a fair chance at the golden egg.


----------



## DarkOnyx

ZR388 said:


> Please remember that if you offer hints or ask for hints your account may be subject to a suspension until the event is over. This is how it was done last year as well.
> 
> If you are in a position where you're offered hints, you can politely decline. We do have ways of being able to track who's doing things correctly or not. I'm also offering *ten bells* per person that you turn in for offering or asking for clues.
> 
> I'm not kidding about this. Everyone should have a fair chance at the golden egg.



Is there only one golden egg? .-.


----------



## Caius

DarkOnyx said:


> Is there only one golden egg? .-.



Yes, there is only one.


----------



## Hyoshido

Yes, it's rewarded to the person that's a riddle master.


----------



## Leela

I don't know if this has been answered (or if it's allowed to be answered), but can eggs/links to eggs be found outside the forums?


----------



## Hyoshido

My main goal is to atleast get 18/24 eggs so I can nab me 3 of those Waluigi eggs.

Just need one more egg from this batch, god save my brain.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Omg i found another one. I think it was #7. I feel less stupid now.


----------



## KainAronoele

I really suck at this... and that decipher image is really giving me a headache @ .@


----------



## cheezyfries

honestly i don't know how i got #2 but at least i solved three! fingers crossed i'll be able to get at least 6 more so i can get a togepi   >.<


----------



## Lars

Are these eggs transferable to others ?


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

LULZ, i've been looking for a few hours, aaaaaaaaand well... i got nothin xP


----------



## Hyoshido

Lars said:


> Are these eggs transferable to others ?


If someone buys one of the Egg collectibles with their eggs, yes.


----------



## PlasmaPower

How exactly does disabling search help look for eggs? That's the question that's been bothering me.


----------



## Lancelot

You've been told 3 times they aren't, just figure them out yourself..


----------



## lalapyu

omfg i finally got #7 ;w;/
i need to take break orz


----------



## gloomyfox

this is hard since ive never done this


----------



## Lars

When are the next eggs coming out.


----------



## PlasmaPower

Sorry about asking that question, I'm just frustrated by how vague these hints are. (even though they're supposed to be vague.)


----------



## Hyoshido

gloomyfox said:


> this is hard since ive never done this


Welcome to my life, I was gonna jump in last year but I thought, NOPE, I CAN'T THINK WHATSOEVER.

Some of these are easier than I thought, still hard but not impossible.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Lars said:


> When are the next eggs coming out.



Probs sometime tonight


----------



## Leela

Lars said:


> When are the next eggs coming out.



The mods aren't going to tell us when the new batch comes out.


----------



## Javocado

it's not easter without debbie


----------



## Holla

I can't for the life of me find any music. I'll keep looking though ._.


----------



## LethalLulu

I thought I was a genius with the picture, but I still failed.  Now I can't unsee what I think it is.


----------



## Togekid

Can somebody please explain this to me, because I am absolutely oblivious of what to do.


----------



## Bunchi

If they're in threads, can they be on any page?


----------



## Toot

Oh god. I'm about to fail so hard. Lol Good luck guys.


----------



## Caius

mayorjoe said:


> Can somebody please explain this to me, because I am absolutely oblivious of what to do.



The first post has all of the instructions and clues. You'll use those clues to find the eggs


----------



## Hypno KK

mayorjoe said:


> Can somebody please explain this to me, because I am absolutely oblivious of what to do.



There are three types of eggs. With the clue eggs, you have to use the clue to find where the eggs are on the site. The for sale eggs mean that you need to buy them (in TBT). The puzzle ones are similar to the clue ones, except that instead of the clue telling you where to find the eggs on the site, you need to put your answer into the URL provided in the first post (following the instructions there). I hope this sounds clearer? There's a table on the first post where you can see the eggs released so far, their type, and the clues about where they are.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunchi said:


> If they're in threads, can they be on any page?



I'd like to know this too.


----------



## Caius

There's certain questions we're not going to answer for reasons. Keep that in mind.


----------



## RebeccaShay

I can't figure out any of the clues lol


----------



## Togekid

Hypno KK said:


> There are three types of eggs. With the clue eggs, you have to use the clue to find where the eggs are on the site. The for sale eggs mean that you need to buy them (in TBT). The puzzle ones are similar to the clue ones, except that instead of the clue telling you where to find the eggs on the site, you need to put your answer into the URL provided in the first post (following the instructions there). I hope this sounds clearer? There's a table on the first post where you can see the eggs released so far, their type, and the clues about where they are.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know this too.



Okay, tysm, I get it now!


----------



## RhinoK

OOOOO I HAVE TWO I FEEL SO SMART


----------



## Bunchi

ZR388 said:


> There's certain questions we're not going to answer for reasons. Keep that in mind.



"for reasons"







_tell us your secrets_


----------



## Caius

RebeccaShay said:


> I can't figure out any of the clues lol



You're most likely going to have a more difficult time because of how new you are to the site  I'm sorry.



Bunchi said:


> "for reasons"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _tell us your secrets_




No u


----------



## Prabha

RhinoK said:


> OOOOO I HAVE TWO I FEEL SO SMART



i feel stupid bc I can't get #7 and it's supposed to be one of the easiest


----------



## device

Prabha said:


> i feel stupid bc I can't get #7 and it's supposed to be one of the easiest



I'd say that it's one of the easiest. Just keep at it, listening to music also helps.


----------



## Pokemanz

Ugh I'm terrible with riddles so this is like not for me.
But I figured out the picture so I feel so smart!


----------



## lazuli

ok heres where 7 is........................


Spoiler:  



did you think i was going to actually say it
no
of course you didnt but you still clicked this spoiler expecting something
so here it is








=

_[chanting in the distance NEXT BATCH NEXT BATCH NEXT BATCH]_


----------



## RhinoK

Prabha said:


> i feel stupid bc I can't get #7 and it's supposed to be one of the easiest



I got 7


----------



## Bunchi

Prabha said:


> i feel stupid bc I can't get #7 and it's supposed to be one of the easiest



Well seven's the only one I got with my brains so you're better at this than I am ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## P.K.

i finally got number 6
bless

now i need to find those red jays


----------



## Vizionari

I have no idea about egg 3, I know what #4 is but I don't know where ><


----------



## MC4pros

Found #1. Now a ton more to go. XD


----------



## Kyuby

I feel like I might fail at this one hahaha, I'm not that good with riddles


----------



## tinytaylor

I thought we saw the last of the cryptic pictures at fair, le sigh.


----------



## Caius

MC4pros said:


> Found #1. Now a ton more to go. XD



You got this.


----------



## Bunchi

ZR388 said:


> You got this.



DO I GET ENCOURAGEMENT TOO


----------



## LambdaDelta

when the next batch goes up, will you be updating the banner?


----------



## Bri Hassleberry

Thought I had number six figured out, turns out I didn't. ;--; Aagh I hate this.


----------



## Caius

LambdaDelta said:


> when the next batch goes up, will you be updating the banner?



Pretty sure we will. It's not up to me so I'm not 100% on it. I really don't see why not though.



Bunchi said:


> DO I GET ENCOURAGEMENT TOO



An entire encouragement  Encouragement for everyone. I'll be Oprah today and if y'all look under your seats you'll find an egg. Or some inspiration towards finding one anyway~


----------



## cheezyfries

i thought that this would be really fun to do but now i'm trying my best to not throw my computer out of my window


----------



## Bunchi

ZR388 said:


> Pretty sure we will. It's not up to me so I'm not 100% on it. I really don't see why not though.
> 
> 
> 
> An entire encouragement  Encouragement for everyone. I'll be Oprah today and if y'all look under your seats you'll find an egg. Or some inspiration towards finding one anyway~



I looked under my seat and I just saw my little brother's pajama pants
what does it MEAN


----------



## NuttyS

ZR388 said:


> An entire encouragement  Encouragement for everyone. I'll be Oprah today and if y'all look under your seats you'll find an egg. Or some inspiration towards finding one anyway~


You get an egg! And you get an egg!


----------



## Bunchi

cheezyfries said:


> i thought that this would be really fun to do but now i'm trying my best to not throw my computer out of my window



same yo


----------



## LambdaDelta

cheezyfries said:


> i thought that this would be really fun to do but now i'm trying my best to not throw my computer out of my window



aftermath of Easter event: a 60% drop in activity due to users losing their devices due to smashing them in frustration


----------



## Fizzii

The struggles of being new here


----------



## Hyoshido

ZR388 said:


> Encouragement for everyone. I'll be Oprah today and if y'all look under your seats you'll find an egg.


I only found kek, you've lied to me and many people.


----------



## Caius

cheezyfries said:


> i thought that this would be really fun to do but now i'm trying my best to not throw my computer out of my window



I've said it before and I'll say it again, if you're getting frustrated with the event, you've gotta keep in mind you can _take a break and it will be here later._ I suggest a nice round of de-stress. Maybe get some food, play a game, whatever you want.

A couple of people have been super frustrated, left for a bit, came back and found that what they were looking for really wasn't as hard as they believed it to be. Starting fresh is always a good idea when you're at a loss. Clear your head and try again in a couple hours. I promise you the event will still be here. 

Also y'all get mean when you're upset :< Please understand.



Hyogo said:


> I only found kek, you've lied to me and many people.



That happens. I'm no Jesus.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

LambdaDelta said:


> aftermath of Easter event: a 60% drop in activity due to users losing their devices due to smashing them in frustration



There is a very likely chance that this will actually happen for I have slammed my computer shut twice already -.-


----------



## Kyuby

wooo! got the first one! now, on to the next one!


----------



## Tao

Genocider_Obama said:


> Thought I had number six figured out, turns out I didn't. ;--; Aagh I hate this.



Did ya type it in caps? I didn't type it in caps at first and was like "what the hell!?" because I *knew* what it was, then read the rules again.



It's probably the only one I'll get -.-


[edit] K...One of two I'll get. The 'for sale' one was easy.


----------



## inkling

I got my first 3 but they were kinda the easy ones...working on the others. I really want the yoshi egg!


----------



## Stevey Queen

ZR388 said:


> Pretty sure we will. It's not up to me so I'm not 100% on it. I really don't see why not though.
> 
> 
> 
> An entire encouragement  Encouragement for everyone. I'll be Oprah today and if y'all look under your seats you'll find an egg. Or some inspiration towards finding one anyway~



I'd be pretty disturbed if there's an egg under my bed.


----------



## Prabha

ZR388 said:


> Pretty sure we will. It's not up to me so I'm not 100% on it. I really don't see why not though.
> 
> 
> 
> An entire encouragement  Encouragement for everyone. I'll be Oprah today and if y'all look under your seats you'll find an egg. Or some inspiration towards finding one anyway~




Oprah's words are always gold.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wow, these clues are hard to understand!


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

OH MY GAWD, I FLUFFING GOT #8! AH GAWD IT WAS SO SIMPLE, HOW DID I NOT GET IT THE FIRST TIME


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I got four of eight eggs so far but they are way harder this year than they were last year.


----------



## Holla

Man I knew that I was bad at riddles but wow... haha. At least I've finally managed to figure out #1 and #5 after about 2hours of searching. xD


----------



## Caius

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> I'd be pretty disturbed if there's an egg under my bed.



Break time! With that a story.

So my mom used to hide Eggs around our apartment when I was younger. My mom, unfortunately was a very unstable alcoholic. Well, one year she was way too drunk to drive up to our local convenience store to purchase plastic eggs. However, we had just bought 9 dozen eggs and a bunch of dye for coloring. (We had family gatherings around this time, so mom would use all of them for different dishes to feed a pack of ravenous family.)

Well, after getting to bed at a bright and early 1am, because.. eggs take forever to dye, mom had probably drunk her weight in beer. I'm not even kidding, a 24 pack was a normal dose for her. 

So I'm guessing around 5 in the morning mum's stumbling around, bouncing off of walls trying to hide -real- eggs around the apartment. It did wake me up a few times, but I had the sense to lay down, shut up, and act asleep if I wanted to have any sort of fun in the morning since she was going to be a hungover mess.

As predicted I woke up, hunted the eggs down, and put them all back in the carton. The ones that were smashed were gotten rid of, of course, but therin lied the issue. Mom was way too drunk to count, and we threw the smashed ones as we went. We didn't know if any were missing or not.

Fast forward -two years-. My buddy Tyler and I were playing smash 64 in my room. We had a bunny at the time, and she decided to.. well.. act like a dog. She nosed something across the carpet from under my bed. 

Yeah. It was an egg.

No it didn't smell because the shell was still solid. No idea how. 

And that's how I found a 2 year old easter egg under my bed. It can happen to anyone.


----------



## DaCoSim

Will I get in trouble if I admit that my 12 year old helped me with #8? He's really pretty decent at the mirrors, but he's not a tbt member. ( I SAY that, but he got all the mirrors wrong at the fair, lol!!!)


----------



## Caius

DaCoSim said:


> Will I get in trouble if I admit that my 12 year old helped me with #8? He's really pretty decent at the mirrors, but he's not a tbt member. ( I SAY that, but he got all the mirrors wrong at the fair, lol!!!)



You admitted it. Besides, he's your son. Easter cheer and all that. Enjoy your family day.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I feel dumb. I knew the answer to #8 last night but I finally managed to get it. Probably because I thought it was more than one word. That music one has me confused.


----------



## Hyoshido

I don't think it'd be an issue if someone in real life helps you out, but that's just me.


----------



## DaCoSim

ZR388 said:


> Break time! With that a story.
> 
> So my mom used to hide Eggs around our apartment when I was younger. My mom, unfortunately was a very unstable alcoholic. Well, one year she was way too drunk to drive up to our local convenience store to purchase plastic eggs. However, we had just bought 9 dozen eggs and a bunch of dye for coloring. (We had family gatherings around this time, so mom would use all of them for different dishes to feed a pack of ravenous family.)
> 
> Well, after getting to bed at a bright and early 1am, because.. eggs take forever to dye, mom had probably drunk her weight in beer. I'm not even kidding, a 24 pack was a normal dose for her.
> 
> So I'm guessing around 5 in the morning mum's stumbling around, bouncing off of walls trying to hide -real- eggs around the apartment. It did wake me up a few times, but I had the sense to lay down, shut up, and act asleep if I wanted to have any sort of fun in the morning since she was going to be a hungover mess.
> 
> As predicted I woke up, hunted the eggs down, and put them all back in the carton. The ones that were smashed were gotten rid of, of course, but therin lied the issue. Mom was way too drunk to count, and we threw the smashed ones as we went. We didn't know if any were missing or not.
> 
> Fast forward -two years-. My buddy Tyler and I were playing smash 64 in my room. We had a bunny at the time, and she decided to.. well.. act like a dog. She nosed something across the carpet from under my bed.
> 
> Yeah. It was an egg.
> 
> No it didn't smell because the shell was still solid. No idea how.
> 
> And that's how I found a 2 year old easter egg under my bed. It can happen to anyone.



OMG!!!! Crazy! Its a good thing I hide our eggs. My hubby is a drinker as well, so I always hide ours. My dog tried to "help" at 2 am and ended up breaking a confetti egg in his mouth.


----------



## Cadbberry

just gotta get the image now


----------



## TeaWithIce

This egg hunt is like playing old videos games. The task isn't really that fun, it's daunting, but you try over and over again. Then, the feeling of accomplishment when you beat the level is euphoric. It's actually pretty fun, even if I only have two right now XD. Also, it does seem to be pretty tricky for newbies who aren't very used to the site yet, like myself. I only found #7 because it's on the only board I visit regularly.


----------



## Caius

DaCoSim said:


> OMG!!!! Crazy! Its a good thing I hide our eggs. My hubby is a drinker as well, so I always hide ours. My dog tried to "help" at 2 am and ended up breaking a confetti egg in his mouth.



Haha, I'm lucky I just had a bunny. We did end up taking the egg outside and smashing it though. We were 12. Worst. Idea. Ever. 



Hyogo said:


> I don't think it'd be an issue if someone in real life helps you out, but that's just me.



Well. It's.. a thing. You're not supposed to get help. Easter is a family day though.. so.. augh. Being fair and being nice don't mix. We'll just chock it up to "it's a mystery" right now.


----------



## Bowie

Everyone has one but me. I am definitely missing something obvious here.


----------



## Amissapanda

TeaWithIce said:


> This egg hunt is like playing old videos games. The task isn't really that fun, it's daunting, but you try over and over again. Then, the feeling of accomplishment when you beat the level is euphoric.



Actually, old video games are often my favorites and still the most fun after all these years. I live for the SNES and older games.


----------



## Vizionari

I got #8!! I thought it wouldn't be but it was


----------



## Stevey Queen

ZR388 said:


> Break time! With that a story.
> 
> So my mom used to hide Eggs around our apartment when I was younger. My mom, unfortunately was a very unstable alcoholic. Well, one year she was way too drunk to drive up to our local convenience store to purchase plastic eggs. However, we had just bought 9 dozen eggs and a bunch of dye for coloring. (We had family gatherings around this time, so mom would use all of them for different dishes to feed a pack of ravenous family.)
> 
> Well, after getting to bed at a bright and early 1am, because.. eggs take forever to dye, mom had probably drunk her weight in beer. I'm not even kidding, a 24 pack was a normal dose for her.
> 
> So I'm guessing around 5 in the morning mum's stumbling around, bouncing off of walls trying to hide -real- eggs around the apartment. It did wake me up a few times, but I had the sense to lay down, shut up, and act asleep if I wanted to have any sort of fun in the morning since she was going to be a hungover mess.
> 
> As predicted I woke up, hunted the eggs down, and put them all back in the carton. The ones that were smashed were gotten rid of, of course, but therin lied the issue. Mom was way too drunk to count, and we threw the smashed ones as we went. We didn't know if any were missing or not.
> 
> Fast forward -two years-. My buddy Tyler and I were playing smash 64 in my room. We had a bunny at the time, and she decided to.. well.. act like a dog. She nosed something across the carpet from under my bed.
> 
> Yeah. It was an egg.
> 
> No it didn't smell because the shell was still solid. No idea how.
> 
> And that's how I found a 2 year old easter egg under my bed. It can happen to anyone.



I'm surprised it didn't end up smelling.


----------



## DaCoSim

BTW, number 4 was my FAV!!!


----------



## Vizionari

ZR388 said:


> Break time! With that a story.
> 
> So my mom used to hide Eggs around our apartment when I was younger. My mom, unfortunately was a very unstable alcoholic. Well, one year she was way too drunk to drive up to our local convenience store to purchase plastic eggs. However, we had just bought 9 dozen eggs and a bunch of dye for coloring. (We had family gatherings around this time, so mom would use all of them for different dishes to feed a pack of ravenous family.)
> 
> Well, after getting to bed at a bright and early 1am, because.. eggs take forever to dye, mom had probably drunk her weight in beer. I'm not even kidding, a 24 pack was a normal dose for her.
> 
> So I'm guessing around 5 in the morning mum's stumbling around, bouncing off of walls trying to hide -real- eggs around the apartment. It did wake me up a few times, but I had the sense to lay down, shut up, and act asleep if I wanted to have any sort of fun in the morning since she was going to be a hungover mess.
> 
> As predicted I woke up, hunted the eggs down, and put them all back in the carton. The ones that were smashed were gotten rid of, of course, but therin lied the issue. Mom was way too drunk to count, and we threw the smashed ones as we went. We didn't know if any were missing or not.
> 
> Fast forward -two years-. My buddy Tyler and I were playing smash 64 in my room. We had a bunny at the time, and she decided to.. well.. act like a dog. She nosed something across the carpet from under my bed.
> 
> Yeah. It was an egg.
> 
> No it didn't smell because the shell was still solid. No idea how.
> 
> And that's how I found a 2 year old easter egg under my bed. It can happen to anyone.



Your whole story reminded me of one of the Diary of a Wimpy Kid books, I think the sorta the same thing happened to Greg? Wow, that's crazy, haha.


----------



## Hyoshido

ZR388 said:


> Well. It's.. a thing. You're not supposed to get help. Easter is a family day though.. so.. augh. Being fair and being nice don't mix. We'll just chock it up to "it's a mystery" right now.


Believe me, if anyone in my family also used this forum, I'd work on them with this but sad times (even then, that'd require me begging)

Just need Egg's #4 and #6 I believe, this music one is really getting to me and I have no idea what this Jay stuff means.


----------



## Caius

Vizionari said:


> Your whole story reminded me of one of the Diary of a Wimpy Kid books, I think the sorta the same thing happened to Greg? Wow, that's crazy, haha.



Never heard of that book. I swear that was a thing that actually happened. I have loads of stories from my childhood of similar situations. Most of them featuring my mother off her rocker drunk and doing things that had me questioning who was the parent. Mostly humorous 



Hyogo said:


> Believe me, if anyone in my family also used this forum, I'd work on them with this but sad times (even then, that'd require me begging)
> 
> Just need Egg's #4 and #6 I believe, this music one is really getting to me and I have no idea what this Jay stuff means.



As far as I can see you're doing quite well. Pat yourself on the back. You've done better than some people have.


----------



## Cadbberry

I just punched number 8, What is that! it is so harddd


----------



## device

Cadbberry said:


> I just punched number 8, What is that! it is so harddd



I'm also struggling with number 8. I've got no idea what it could be.


----------



## LethalLulu

You guys won't even say if there are offsite eggs?


----------



## Paperboy012305

I believe i'm not smart enough. I only found #5.


----------



## P.K.

I swear number 8 is going to be that riddle I'll prolly punch myself in the face for for not realizing it sooner


----------



## Leela

Cadbberry said:


> I just punched number 8, What is that! it is so harddd



I think this site would help you out a lot.


----------



## Prabha

I do not even care about getting the egg in return, number 7 is killing me and it's supposed to be easy.. I must know the answer.

Why can't we just solve complex trigonometry problems to get the eggs instead?


----------



## marzipanmermaid

#3 is bothering me so much still because I'm pretty sure I know what it is and its not there so how do? But I made it this far, lol.


----------



## Taka

I have a feeling that I should know #8 but I'm totally missing it--this is so frustrating, ahhh.


----------



## Cadbberry

Leela said:


> I think this site would help you out a lot.


Not funny man... I get rick rolled/chicken rolled again someone is gonna get slapped XD all April 1st


----------



## MC4pros

This is impossible to do on my phone with the slowest internet connection. XD


----------



## Cadbberry

Taka said:


> I have a feeling that I should know #8 but I'm totally missing it--this is so frustrating, ahhh.


I'm with you there


----------



## Kyuby

been strugling for 30 minutes... I'm starting to think that Im not smart enought for these games hahahaha


----------



## LethalLulu

I swear if the picture is a reference I don't know, Imma be furious


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I feel like I'm overthinking all the riddles and they're actually easy


----------



## toxapex

I did get #8 and I was a bit surprised. I'm not sure if a lot of people will be able to guess it.


----------



## Cadbberry

MC4pros said:


> This is impossible to do on my phone with the slowest internet connection. XD


I was on my 3DS for a while, my NEW computer decided it wanted to break right now and not be able to load my desktop so I had to kidnap my moms computer


----------



## r a t

Ugh 5/8 so far, I'm struggling with eggs 2, 3 and 8~
This is fun though despite a few frustrations!


----------



## Cadbberry

tokayseye said:


> I did get #8 and I was a bit surprised. I'm not sure if a lot of people will be able to guess it.



Aw man..... freaking out now, I wanna try and get it but it is real challenging


----------



## NuttyS

Not sure if this can be answered, but are the colours of the picture correct for what it is? Or have they been changed to make it more challenging?


----------



## Vizionari

tokayseye said:


> I did get #8 and I was a bit surprised. I'm not sure if a lot of people will be able to guess it.



Yup, same here. It might be hard for some people if they never had anything to do with it.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Justin said:


> *Just a small heads up: If anyone thought they figured out Egg #6 but it didn't seem to work, give it a try again. It was previously glitched for some users.*



Not to doubt Justin or anything, but can anyone tell me if they've found egg six since this has been fixed? (I don't want to know _what_ it is, just if you've found it or not.)

I'm certain I know what it's referring to, but I've tried 80 combinations and gotten nowhere. (I know it's 80 because I started putting the URLs in a word doc because it's easier to try a bunch quickly.)


----------



## Caius

LaBelleFleur said:


> Not to doubt Justin or anything, but can anyone tell me if they've found egg six since this has been fixed? (I don't want to know _what_ it is, just if you've found it or not.)
> 
> I'm certain I know what it's referring to, but I've tried 80 combinations and gotten nowhere. (I know it's 80 because I started putting the URLs in a word doc because it's easier to try a bunch quickly.)



Confirmed as working


----------



## unintentional

I feel as if I took a hiatus at the wrong time and forgot most of the stuff omg.  But at least I got the easy one ;w;


----------



## LaBelleFleur

ZR388 said:


> Confirmed as working



Guess I'm just missing something crucial then. Thanks for confirming, I'll keep trying!


----------



## P.K.

Vizionari said:


> Yup, same here. It might be hard for some people if they never had anything to do with it.



That's just worrying cause I'm totally clueless on number 8 
dang...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Is there a way you can see which eggs you collected? I'm going to end up looking for eggs I already found


----------



## Caius

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Is there a way you can see which eggs you collected? I'm going to end up looking for eggs I already found



Yep. Click on the eggs number you have, then "Transactions." Should take you to a page with all your eggs.


----------



## Vizionari

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Is there a way you can see which eggs you collected? I'm going to end up looking for eggs I already found



When you find an egg, you'll get a notification, it'll tell you which egg you found.


----------



## Pokemanz

Ugh this is driving me nuts.
Giving me a headache >.<


----------



## Vizionari

P.K. said:


> That's just worrying cause I'm totally clueless on number 8
> dang...



Just keep going, you'll get it eventually


----------



## Caius

I'm going to be taking off in about 30 mins for about an hour to drive home from work. There'll be someone else taking over for that time period. Just a heads up.


----------



## TeaWithIce

Haha! I got #1! It was on something I didn't even know existed OTL. 5 more to go!


----------



## LambdaDelta

i kind of figured there's always at least one hidden staff member just waiting to strike without warning with a banhammer


----------



## Lars

Ive been stuck on them all, all day long...

And they're probably all gone by now...


----------



## Caius

Lars said:


> Ive been stuck on them all, all day long...
> 
> And they're probably all gone by now...



...no they're not.



LambdaDelta said:


> i kind of figured there's always at least one hidden staff member just waiting to strike without warning with a banhammer



... Actually you'd be surprised at how accurate that is.


----------



## Bowie

I got one. My life is complete. All is full of love.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Lars said:


> Ive been stuck on them all, all day long...
> 
> And they're probably all gone by now...



all members have the ability to obtain every egg collected from hints (eggs from shop are a different matter though)

its not first dibs


----------



## JellyDitto

I dont know the answer to any of these and I feel stupid. x_x


----------



## mogyay

right so i'm sure no one's allowed to tell me but what do people mean when they mention mirrors in regards to puzzle 8?!

i looked away from my laptop screen and all i'm seeing is the image burned into everything i see, i think i'm going crazy


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Found #7 I cry I didn't find it earlier


----------



## Aviciil

Fizzii said:


> The struggles of being new here



for real T___T


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


> I got one. My life is complete. All is full of love.



I'm proud of you Bowie. Cherish it.




mogyay said:


> right so i'm sure no one's allowed to tell me but what do people mean when they mention mirrors in regards to puzzle 8?!
> 
> i looked away from my laptop screen and all i'm seeing is the image burned into everything i see, i think i'm going crazy



House of Mirrors is an event in the TBT fair that utilized the blurred out and messed up images as clues


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

GAAAAAAH!!!!!! FINALLY! I GOT EGG 2!!!!!!!! I literally would have *NEVER* gotten it because never in a million years would i visit that thread!


----------



## LambdaDelta

mogyay said:


> right so i'm sure no one's allowed to tell me but what do people mean when they mention mirrors in regards to puzzle 8?!
> 
> i looked away from my laptop screen and all i'm seeing is the image burned into everything i see, i think i'm going crazy



its basically a repeat of one of the tbt fair events

hopefully this doesn't count as a hint, though i dont see why it would


----------



## Luxanna

#Struggle is real.
Neverforget2015Easter


----------



## Stevey Queen

mogyay said:


> right so i'm sure no one's allowed to tell me but what do people mean when they mention mirrors in regards to puzzle 8?!
> 
> i looked away from my laptop screen and all i'm seeing is the image burned into everything i see, i think i'm going crazy



The tbt fair back in like December had a thread called the house of mirrors (or whatever) with similar challenges as difficult as egg #8.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

ive checked every thread and cant find the rest. -.- This is starting annoy me.....


----------



## Aizu

7 and 3 are seriously getting to me now ; A ;


----------



## Vizionari

mogyay said:


> right so i'm sure no one's allowed to tell me but what do people mean when they mention mirrors in regards to puzzle 8?!
> 
> i looked away from my laptop screen and all i'm seeing is the image burned into everything i see, i think i'm going crazy



People are just referring to the House of Mirrors event from the TBT Fair, it was basically trying to see what the image was. I'm horrible at stuff like that but I was able to figure out #8.


----------



## Bunchi

I am cry
I'm so stuck and ZR388 PROMISED AN EGG UNDER MY CHAIR BUT THERE'S JUST MY BROTHER'S PAJAMA PANTS AND A TOY GUN this is KINDA STRESSIN ME OUT YO


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm not dumb! I got #1. It was so obvious I didn't look hard enough!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I am just so stuck on 3 and 4 -.- I've looked literally in every thread at least twice! Where in the hell are they?! And the music one, I don't think I'll ever get... The picture one has just got me stumped. I think we need more to go on, like is it from a game or something to do with Easter?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

OMG I FOUND A STUPID EGG!!! #1 I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW THAT PLACE EXISTED.


----------



## mogyay

thanks for the replies everyone, i'm kind of glad i wasn't at that fair, number 8 is killing me


----------



## Prabha

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Found #7 I cry I didn't find it earlier



So jealous of you.


----------



## LambdaDelta

my egg difficulty ranking currently because why not

baby tier: 1, 5, 7
mid tier: 2, 3, 4
hard tier: 6
???? tier: 8


----------



## Lars

LambdaDelta said:


> all members have the ability to obtain every egg collected from hints (eggs from shop are a different matter though)
> 
> its not first dibs



That why does it matter if people gave hints ?

That would be like Google saying that you're not allowed to look stuff up because you have to do it yourself...

You need help, you ask for help and you will get it.


----------



## isebrilia

just woke up from nap, time to attack #2, #4, #6, and #8!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Lars said:


> That why does it matter if people gave hints ?
> 
> That would be like Google saying that you're not allowed to look stuff up because you have to do it yourself...
> 
> You need help, you ask for help and you will get it.



because favoritism and to give everyone an equal shot at obtaining the golden prize


----------



## Lars

What does favoritism mean ?


----------



## Maruchan

Love Egg #5. <3 <3

Eggs #1-3 are friendly & easy, but then I hit a brick wall at #4.


----------



## Prabha

Lars said:


> What does favoritism mean ?



use google
After all, you have google's help.


----------



## Hyoshido

Lars said:


> What does favoritism mean ?


If I find all the eggs and go to my best friend and tell them all the hints and nobody else, basically


----------



## LambdaDelta

Lars said:


> What does favoritism mean ?



http://bit.ly/1yNyyoj


----------



## Kyuby

I might have to give up soon =(, I've checked every possible thread that I know that might lead me to the eggs, but yet have to get one besides the #5 egg, I feel stupid


----------



## lalapyu

LambdaDelta said:


> my egg difficulty ranking currently because why not
> 
> baby tier: 1, 5, 7
> mid tier: 2, 3, 4
> hard tier: 6
> ???? tier: 8



8 = facepalm-why-didn't-i-see-this-sooner tier


----------



## Yatogami

LambdaDelta said:


> my egg difficulty ranking currently because why not
> 
> baby tier: 1, 5, 7
> mid tier: 2, 3, 4
> hard tier: 6
> ???? tier: 8



pretty accurate, imo.
oh, but 8 should be in baby.


----------



## Vizionari

I got #6, I had a hunch before that I didn't trust but I'm glad I went with it ^^


----------



## RebeccaShay

Will the eggs appear on the mobile version of the site?


----------



## LambdaDelta

lalapyu said:


> 8 = facepalm-why-didn't-i-see-this-sooner tier



this will be assuming i even know of the answer

as in if i was shown the original image, i would be able to recognize it


----------



## Taka

Are all of the eggs on the forums somewhere? Like, we don't have to go off-site to find any of these, right?


----------



## Hyoshido

lalapyu said:


> 8 = facepalm-why-didn't-i-see-this-sooner tier


Pretty much this!

Also 4 is "Mid"? I honestly am not getting the reference in the hints!


----------



## P.K.

my mind musn't be working properly right now because all I'm seeing for number eight is a fire breathing chicken


----------



## mdchan

I thought I knew where I needed to go for egg 3 & 4, but couldn't find anything... >.<
Egg 2 also eluded me when I finally thought I got the answer...
...aaand, just re-read the first page.  Now I'm gonna hafta go back over things since it said not all eggs will have an image.  >.<

Might not even try egg 8; House of Mirrors was the event I hated the most during the fair, and at least during that, we had some category as a clue.  Good job to anyone who actually got it, but I'm annoyed that it could be literally anything in the world.

I dunno if anyone is allowed to answer this question, but is egg #8 something a Jew would be able to solve?  Ya know...someone who has never celebrated Easter (with the exception of painting eggs in kindergarten)?


----------



## mogyay

i'm really scared 8 is just a case of either you know it or you don't. and i might be in the latter camp


----------



## toxapex

Maybe the Waluigi egg is a hint

Maybe the big TBT collab Smash ballot character will be none WAAther than

WALUIGI


----------



## LambdaDelta

Hyogo said:


> Pretty much this!
> 
> Also 4 is "Mid"? I honestly am not getting the reference in the hints!



it was my last obtained so far, but considering i figured out the basis right away i put as mid


----------



## Vizionari

I just need eggs 3 and 4...but I am out of brain juice for those >_<


----------



## Bunchi

No but #8



Spoiler: i am a horrible person i apologize








- - - Post Merge - - -



P.K. said:


> my mind musn't be working properly right now because all I'm seeing for number eight is a fire breathing chicken



I thought that too yo


----------



## tinyfire

mogyay said:


> i'm really scared 8 is just a case of either you know it or you don't. and i might be in the latter camp



Agreed! I haven't solved any riddles other than egg 1, just searched around, so I don't think i'll get it xD Oh well!

3,4,6 (and 8) have managed to evade me so far ... time to go searching again!


----------



## LambdaDelta

i almost feel like doodle outlining what it looks like to me

i assume this doesn't count as giving hints?


----------



## Bunchi

LambdaDelta said:


> i almost feel like doodle outlining what it looks like to me
> 
> i assume this doesn't count as giving hints?



I outlined what it looked like to me and i'm not dead yet so go for it yo


----------



## Stevey Queen

mdchan said:


> I thought I knew where I needed to go for egg 3 & 4, but couldn't find anything... >.<
> Egg 2 also eluded me when I finally thought I got the answer...
> ...aaand, just re-read the first page.  Now I'm gonna hafta go back over things since it said not all eggs will have an image.  >.<
> 
> Might not even try egg 8; House of Mirrors was the event I hated the most during the fair, and at least during that, we had some category as a clue.  Good job to anyone who actually got it, but I'm annoyed that it could be literally anything in the world.
> 
> I dunno if anyone is allowed to answer this question, but is egg #8 something a Jew would be able to solve?  Ya know...someone who has never celebrated Easter (with the exception of painting eggs in kindergarten)?



Honestly, same.
With three I thought I knew what it meant but I can't find anything in the threads related to what I thought it would be.
And with four, I definitely know what the red jays are but I have no idea where they go to chirp. I had an idea but it didn't work out for me.

Two is too vague.

I have no idea where to go to find the music.

And don't even get me started on the image. It's too heavily edited :c I can make out like faces that look like bunnies in the upper left but I don't know what they are. And the shape just looks like a fat chicken with alien antenna eyes.


----------



## mdchan

Bunchi said:


> No but #8
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i am a horrible person i apologize
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89189



LOL...that's exactly what I saw when I first looked at it!  XD
I've just about given up on #8 and am going to go searching for 2-4.  There's a line between "challenging" and "frustrating", and when something crosses the line in a game, I'm done with it.


----------



## Lancelot

Y'all are complqining, I'm just sitting here waiting for more clues. ∞


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I found #3. I think I found The red j's but idk. 6 and 8 are killing me


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

6 is killing me


----------



## Bunchi

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Y'all are complqining, I'm just sitting here waiting for more clues. ∞





Spoiler: pls


----------



## JellyDitto

I've gotten 1 egg so far, but I accidentally stumbled upon it. I'm clueless on the rest T-T


----------



## Taka

I thought I knew where #3 was but I was wrong, now I can't think of where to look. Also, if some eggs have no images, what will it look like when you find one of those kind?


----------



## Coach

I'm giving up on these clues for now, hopefully when the new clues are out I will stumble across some of the eggs for the ones I missed.


----------



## LilD

Looking forward to the hunt when my family activities are done.  Happy hunting peeps!


----------



## Pokemanz

Everyone's struggling with #8, but I recognized it like instantly lol

But then again I guess with that you either know it or you don't.


----------



## spCrossing

I gave up after the first clue to be honest.

I'm such a Negative Nancy.


----------



## mogyay

Pokemanz said:


> Everyone's struggling with #8, but I recognized it like instantly lol
> 
> *But then again I guess with that you either know it or you don't.*



;________; someone hold me


----------



## lalapyu

...
Can I just say #8 IS actually a tad unfair ?
Cause not everyone is going to know it ey


----------



## Lars

I can't ******* fing the ************* eggs..

*RAGE*


----------



## kassie

This is my "ranking" of the eggs:

Easy: #1, #5, #6
Medium: #2, #3 (found both by accident), #8
Hard: #4, #7

Though once I found both 4 & 7 I felt silly.

[hope this isn't considered a hint???]


----------



## Hyoshido

#6 is the worst, saying that because I managed to snag #4, that one was a real toughie!

Probably just gonna wait out for new eggs to come out though before I even reconsider #6


----------



## DaCoSim

Freakin kill me, lol! I was FINALLY going to bed, after hunting for 3 hours and I was thinking about #4. I had JUST hidden all my kids eggs, and was done for the night at 2:30-ish am. At that time, #4 and #8 were all I had left. I KNEW in my head that I knew the answer to 4, it was just a matter of finding it in my tired of hunting brain. I had laid down for MAYBE 10 min when it finally came to me what the clue meant. LOL!!!!! #4 is def my fav clue so far!!!


----------



## LaBelleFleur

It's really interesting to hear how everyone ranks the difficulty of the clues. Just goes to show how everyone thinks things through differently. For me, six has been the most difficult by far. I've probably spent a combined four or so hours looking for it so far... I'm going to be ecstatic when I figure it out, though. ^^


----------



## Chris

Bunchi said:


> I am cry
> I'm so stuck and ZR388 PROMISED AN EGG UNDER MY CHAIR BUT THERE'S JUST MY BROTHER'S PAJAMA PANTS AND A TOY GUN this is KINDA STRESSIN ME OUT YO



I found a soggy catnip hedgehog under mine. Thanks, Dante. 





Bowie said:


> I got one. My life is complete. All is full of love.



Congrats! 




Lars said:


> That why does it matter if people gave hints ?
> 
> That would be like Google saying that you're not allowed to look stuff up because you have to do it yourself...
> 
> You need help, you ask for help and you will get it.



Your posts aren't going to influence the way we've chosen to handle the event, so I'd advise you stop. You've made your point several times now, and we hear that, but we're not going to be changing anything.


----------



## PandaNikita

Why not just have fun? At least this event only last a couple days. I was so stressed the entire fair (even though it was fun) because there were so many events and things to do. Constantly complaining about the way an event is set up ruins other people's fun.


----------



## JellyDitto

I give up.


----------



## Lars

It's useless...

I looked in the first 4 pages of the travelling section EVERY TREAD AND EVERY PAGE...
Nothing... I thought I would find 1 and 2 there with the hint at travalling and trading...

I went through 12.790 PAGES of treads and... Nothing..

I give up...

I dint even want the ******* egg anymore..
I hope you're happy ...


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I've checked ever sticky and every main thread but I cant find the rest. -.-


----------



## Imbri

Tina said:


> Your posts aren't going to influence the way we've chosen to handle the event, so I'd advise you stop. You've made your point several times now, and we hear that, but we're not going to be changing anything.



I appreciate that, and I'm not going to sit and whine because I'm not seeing something just yet. I'll either keep puzzling them out or move on to the next group. But would it be fair to ask that you take the comments into consideration for future events, please?


----------



## lalapyu

AAAH I GOT #4 I AM CRYING

clever very clever -3-


----------



## Bunchi

Spoiler: im gonna kill a man i swear


----------



## oath2order

EGGS OR RIOT.

*Easy Tier*
1, 3, 4, 5

*Middle Tier*
2, 6, 7

*What the **** why would you do this Tier*
8


----------



## PandaNikita

Lars said:


> It's useless...
> 
> I looked in the first 4 pages of the travelling section EVERY TREAD AND EVERY PAGE...
> Nothing... I thought I would find 1 and 2 there with the hint at travalling and trading...
> 
> I give up...
> 
> I dint even want the ******* egg anymore..
> I hope you're happy ...


I'm happy, this means you'll stop complaining .-.


----------



## Franny

i love how everyone thinks #8 is the hardest 
i found it the easiest
get on my level, bruh
the easiest to everyone else are the hardest to me, sobs


----------



## Lars

Oh no I won't


----------



## Hyoshido

Sucre said:


> i love how everyone thinks #8 is the hardest
> i found it the easiest
> get on my level, bruh
> the easiest to everyone else are the hardest to me, sobs


I gotta admit, it's pretty easy if you're familiar with what it's from.


----------



## Bunchi

Sucre said:


> i love how everyone thinks #8 is the hardest
> i found it the easiest
> get on my level, bruh
> the easiest to everyone else are the hardest to me, sobs





Monkey D Luffy said:


> Y'all are complqining, I'm just sitting here waiting for more clues. ∞
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pls
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89192


I repeat


----------



## Lars

It's bulls*** to illigallize hint giving.

I have gone through 12.790 PAGES of treads,...
And, nothing...


----------



## Han Solo

I thought 8 was the easiest?
tfw there's apparently a music one and my computer is messed up and won't play any sounds lmao ;w;


----------



## PandaNikita

Lars said:


> Oh no I won't


Do you like complaining and trying to rain on people's parades? The egg hunt is supposed to be challenging and fun. I would recommend you quit your *****ing just so that people don't get annoyed of you. The mods and admins aren't changing a single thing in this event just to cater to you and they have mentioned it several times.


----------



## Franny

Hyogo said:


> I gotta admit, it's pretty easy if you're familiar with what it's from.


yeah, it is.
it kinda makes me feel like some sort of genius for knowing


----------



## LambdaDelta

Hyogo said:


> I gotta admit, it's pretty easy if you're familiar with what it's from.



which is still what worries me and why i wish this would at least have a classification like the fair mirrors

even with those having it, not everyone got or even knew, so why they're withholding it just baffles me


----------



## lalapyu

Lars said:


> It's bulls*** to illigallize hint giving.
> 
> I have gone through 12.790 PAGES of treads,...
> And, nothing...



Omg can you stop complaining all the time ?
You're not going to die without the collectibles sheesh


----------



## TeaWithIce

Hyogo said:


> I gotta admit, it's pretty easy if you're familiar with what it's from.



Well that's the hard part though too, isn't it? If you're not familiar with what it's from, how are you supposed to know at all? It seems a little biased, but then again, maybe it's something you HAVE heard of? Arghghhg makes my head hurt.


----------



## Franny

Lars said:


> It's bulls*** to illigallize hint giving.
> 
> I have gone through 12.790 PAGES of treads,...
> And, nothing...



the point of it is to have fun and you're taking it way too critically, and ruining it for everyone else.
you have to think outside the box. not everything is gonna be handed to you with tons of guidance.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Lars said:


> It's bulls*** to illigallize hint giving.
> 
> I have gone through 12.790 PAGES of treads,...
> And, nothing...



your tears are delicious


----------



## Franny

TeaWithIce said:


> Well that's the hard part though too, isn't it? If you're not familiar with what it's from, how are you supposed to know at all? It seems a little biased, but then again, maybe it's something you HAVE heard of? Arghghhg makes my head hurt.



yeah, if you're not really familiar with it, it's a tough ride. i wish you guys luck


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Lars said:


> It's bulls*** to illigallize hint giving.
> 
> I have gone through 12.790 PAGES of treads,...
> And, nothing...



Calm down it's just eggs.


----------



## NuttyS

I think I'm just going to chill and wait for new clues. The rest make no sense to me at all, especially that picture.


----------



## DaCoSim

Hmmm.... On ranking their difficulty. I'll put in my 2 cents just impo

Easiest- 1, 3,  5 (after Tina, bless you, added the hint!)

Middle of the road- 2, 4, 6, 7

Hard as all #377- 8 (cuz I suck at these soooo much!)

This has been fun though. As long as you think about the meanings behind the clues, you can get an idea of where to start hunting. I hate that I have to go to work in an hour!!! I'll be so behind by the time I get home!!! I may very well be taking my phone to the bathroom on occasion for new eggs. Ha!!!


----------



## Franny

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Calm down it's just eggs.



i guess you could say

theyre
*EGGSAGGURATING* their frustration


----------



## Lars

It's not fun if it's effing impossible...
What's fun about that if it's impossible.

They just should random eggs on treads ( that are at least on the first 3 pages )
Than if you visit that page you find an egg, without the codes and clues bull***_


----------



## Bunchi

Sucre said:


> i guess you could say
> 
> theyre
> *EGGSAGGURATING* their frustration



i have been blessed with the ability to read this beautiful pun
bless


----------



## kassie

We need an egg-flavored tears tag. Like the one for the Halloween event.


----------



## Hyoshido

LambdaDelta said:


> which is still what worries me and why i wish this would at least have a classification like the fair mirrors
> 
> even with those having it, not everyone got or even knew, so why they're withholding it just baffles me


Yeah, if they gave a hint on it, it'd be easier for most people, it's more simple than people would think.


----------



## spCrossing

Sucre said:


> i guess you could say
> 
> theyre
> *EGGSAGGURATING* their frustration


You officially won this thread.


----------



## Franny

Lars said:


> It's not fun if it's effing impossible...
> What's fun about that if it's impossible.
> 
> They just should random eggs on treads ( that are at least on the first 3 pages )
> Than if you visit that page you find an egg, without the codes and clues bull***_



it's not "effing impossible." it's just different, and puts a twist on generic egg hunting. going through and clicking for eggs is boring, so why not give yourself a challenge? 
please stop complaining. maybe you need to step outside, get some fresh air?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sucre said:


> i guess you could say
> 
> theyre
> *EGGSAGGURATING* their frustration


Get out. 

Hah that was good


----------



## Adventure9

These are tough ^^" Still can't believe I got the image  Only took me an hour >< lol


----------



## oath2order

This was TBT Easter 2014 in a nutshell

thankfully it's different


----------



## Franny

Bunchi said:


> i have been blessed with the ability to read this beautiful pun
> bless





spCrossing said:


> You officially won this thread.



thank you, thank you. i'll be here all week


----------



## PandaNikita

Lars said:


> It's not fun if it's effing impossible...
> What's fun about that if it's impossible.
> 
> They just should random eggs on treads ( that are at least on the first 3 pages )
> Than if you visit that page you find an egg, without the codes and clues bull***_


I must be a god then for doing the impossible and getting 8 eggs ; )


----------



## Lars

And what if you want, like the togepi egg, but you want to buy it yourself ?
You're stuck on these forever without help.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Lars said:


> It's not fun if it's effing impossible...
> What's fun about that if it's impossible.
> 
> They just should random eggs on treads ( that are at least on the first 3 pages )
> Than if you visit that page you find an egg, without the codes and clues bull***_



they closest one to impossible from what I can tell may be #8, and that's just if you don't even know of the answer or what it corresponds to (its unsolved for me so idk)

maybe some others if you're new here

but so far for the majority, even new people should be able to find. it'd take more work, but its all doable (and not just as in randomly bouncing around threads, but actually thinking and figuring out the hint)


----------



## Franny

Lars said:


> And what if you want, like the togepi egg, but you want to buy it yourself ?
> You're stuck on these forever without help.



... then you dont get the togepi egg.
simple as that.


----------



## tobi!

if the picture is from a video game or movie, then i'm not gonna know what it is. all i see is a dumb bird


----------



## oath2order

Norski said:


> if the picture is from a video game or movie, then i'm not gonna know what it is. all i see is a dumb bird



all i saw was hurricane katrina


----------



## Irarina

I found #2 egg. *Cries a river!*


----------



## spCrossing

You know this would be war if over a thousand people are here...

But some of the good people left this site long ago, so...yeah...


----------



## Icecrystel

oath2order said:


> all i saw was hurricane katrina



i saw the same thing but i finally realized what it truely was


----------



## Pokemanz

#8 is one of those things where you have no idea what it is but once it's revealed you're like "WOW OMG THAT WAS SO EASY HOW DID I NOT GET THAT"

So I'm pretty sure I figured out #4 but now I just don't know where to look
I hope the clues "improve" the later the hunt goes on lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

oath2order said:


> This was TBT Easter 2014 in a nutshell
> 
> thankfully it's different



please tell me we'll get another of these this year

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> all i saw was hurricane katrina



this was what i saw first lel


----------



## Bunchi

Spoiler: me at this very moment irl


----------



## Lars

Sucre said:


> ... then you dont get the togepi egg.
> simple as that.



BUT I WANT !!!


----------



## Hyoshido

LambdaDelta said:


> please tell me we'll get another of these this year


I hope so too, especially starring Lars


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Lars said:


> And what if you want, like the togepi egg, but you want to buy it yourself ?
> You're stuck on these forever without help.



Then get a dinky classic egg if you can't get it


----------



## Franny

Lars said:


> BUT I WANT !!!



and i want a new convertible.


----------



## lalapyu

Hyogo said:


> I hope so too, especially starring Lars



if i could draw in that style i would make it lmao


----------



## Kyuby

Just a quick question, when you guys say that they might not be graphic do you mean like, they are text? I might have figured out where some of the eggs are, but I need to know if i should look for them word by word


----------



## Bunchi

Kyuby said:


> Just a quick question, when you guys say that they might not be graphic do you mean like, they are text? I might have figured out where some of the eggs are, but I need to know if i should look for them word by word



I was wondering this too, mods probably won't answer tho?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## LambdaDelta

I am now in the elite tier

tbh I'm gonna put #8 as mid-high. less dumb than I thought it was, but still kinda dumb


----------



## spCrossing

I've been entering all the hurricanes I know for 2 hours now..

What am I doing in my life, I should be drawing more crap that nobody's going to look at.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> I am now in the elite tier
> 
> tbh I'm gonna put #8 as mid-high. less dumb than I thought it was, but still kinda dumb



*shakes fist*


----------



## DaCoSim

Lars said:


> It's not fun if it's effing impossible...
> What's fun about that if it's impossible.
> 
> They just should random eggs on treads ( that are at least on the first 3 pages )
> Than if you visit that page you find an egg, without the codes and clues bull***_



OK. Turning my Mama voice on. Yes, this hunt is supposed to be challenging. It is also FUN as long as you keep a good attitude. The more you whine about it, the more you are going to annoy the mods. (and EVERYONE ELSE around you.) 1. Noone is going to give you hints at the risk of the mods taking away their eggs, and banning them. 2. It is completely up to the mods as to whether to give out more hints regarding the clues already given, and if there are plenty of people finding those clues, then there would be no reason to give out another hint. 3. If you would just stop for a minute and take a breath and relax. Go chill for a bit, and come back with a fresh look at these, you can figure them out. These aren't impossible. Trust me. If I can find them, you can too. Just stop griping and take a break. Come back with a good attitude. Take them one at a time, not as a whole. Think about what each could mean and go from there. Best of luck to you. Hope this helps.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

oy, i just need 3, 4 and 6!


----------



## Hyoshido

LambdaDelta said:


> I am now in the elite tier
> 
> tbh I'm gonna put #8 as mid-high. less dumb than I thought it was, but still kinda dumb


Grats m8, If I got this damn music one, I could chill with the big boys club 8(


----------



## KidddCat

Do I get TBT for finding eggs?


----------



## Luna Moonbug

watched transformers #1
then finally dawn on me what the answer is to number 7...duh to me...lol
i dunno....i think optimus prime gave me the answer


----------



## Vizionari

KidddCat said:


> Do I get TBT for finding eggs?



Nope, you don't.


----------



## Bunchi

LambdaDelta said:


> I am now in the elite tier
> 
> tbh I'm gonna put #8 as mid-high. less dumb than I thought it was, but still kinda dumb



I am angry and jealous
TEACH ME UR WAYS PLS
gonna listen to music and then try these again
congrats
yeh


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

For the code ones do you have to type it exactly? I'm assuming yes


----------



## Alienfish

Argh, hope I can find those now. And that pic is still amazing me, I still have no idea about it, or the music or red jay ones. The other I kinda get but idfk where to look lol.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Hyogo said:


> Grats m8, If I got this damn music one, I could chill with the big boys club 8(



Same here, good luck to both of us!


----------



## DaCoSim

Luna Moonbug said:


> watched transformers #1
> then finally dawn on me what the answer is to number 7...duh to me...lol
> i dunno....i think optimus prime gave me the answer



HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah, I'm thinking my hubby telepathically gave me a hint to trigger the right memory in my brain to figure #4 out while he was sleeping!!!


----------



## roroselle

i can't find shizz LOL /derp

gratzz to those who are capable of clues and puzzles XD <3


----------



## Chris

Imbri said:


> I appreciate that, and I'm not going to sit and whine because I'm not seeing something just yet. I'll either keep puzzling them out or move on to the next group. But would it be fair to ask that you take the comments into consideration for future events, please?



Of course. We're reading over every comment. 





Lars said:


> And what if you want, like the togepi egg, but you want to buy it yourself ?
> You're stuck on these forever without help.



I'd really appreciate it if you would try to be more positive with your posts. I understand you're finding this difficult, but getting so angry and constantly complaining here isn't going to make you feel better nor is it going to get us to change anything. Right now all you're succeeding in doing is annoying the event's other participants. Right now I'd advise you take a break to cool off. Play a game, watch TV, go for a walk, etc. 


Guys, remember, *no hints no matter how subtle*. Please be careful how you phrase posts discussing the clues. I've just edited / removed several posts from this thread. These instances obviously weren't deliberately trying to share information, so I'm not going to give you warnings this time, but I will have to if it happens again.


----------



## LambdaDelta

DaCoSim said:


> OK. Turning my Mama voice on. Yes, this hunt is supposed to be challenging. It is also FUN as long as you keep a good attitude. The more you whine about it, the more you are going to annoy the mods. (and EVERYONE ELSE around you.) 1. Noone is going to give you hints at the risk of the mods taking away their eggs, and banning them. 2. It is completely up to the mods as to whether to give out more hints regarding the clues already given, and if there are plenty of people finding those clues, then there would be no reason to give out another hint. 3. If you would just stop for a minute and take a breath and relax. Go chill for a bit, and come back with a fresh look at these, you can figure them out. These aren't impossible. Trust me. If I can find them, you can too. Just stop griping and take a break. Come back with a good attitude. Take them one at a time, not as a whole. Think about what each could mean and go from there. Best of luck to you. Hope this helps.



also since there's 8 eggs currently, if you hit a roadblock with one just focus on another and come back to it later (maybe keeping the one you're stuck on in the back of your head in case something pops up)


----------



## Bunchi

ObeseMudkipz said:


> For the code ones do you have to type it exactly? I'm assuming yes



Yes, you have to type it letter for letter. Don't forget the caps! I recommend keeping a document or note of all the ones you've tried to save some time.


----------



## Cadbberry

Finally got all 8.... you guys made this far to tough


----------



## spCrossing

I'm going insane over eggs.

Help me


----------



## Franny

spCrossing said:


> I'm going insane over eggs.
> 
> Help me



you seem *eggshausted.* maybe you should take a break.


----------



## LambdaDelta

ObeseMudkipz said:


> For the code ones do you have to type it exactly? I'm assuming yes



yeah, it has to be exact


----------



## Bunchi

everyone keeps saying how they're gonna wait for the next batch and try again then

idk if i can get any of the next batch i only have the very easiest ones PLS HELP HAHHWHAHHAHWHA


----------



## spCrossing

Sucre said:


> you seem *eggshausted.* maybe you should take a break.


Thank you, thank you so much.


----------



## Bunchi

Sucre said:


> you seem *eggshausted.* maybe you should take a break.



true mvp right here
standing ovation
beautiful


----------



## Han Solo

#3 & #4 oh my god. I feel dumb.


----------



## Franny

spCrossing said:


> Thank you, thank you so much.



yw yw

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunchi said:


> true mvp right here
> standing ovation
> beautiful



tyvm this is my job


----------



## Bunchi

Han Solo said:


> #3 & #4 oh my god. I feel dumb.



join the club yo


----------



## LambdaDelta

Tina said:


> Right now all you're succeeding in doing is annoying the event's other participants.



What? Annoyed?

I'm being entertained by them.


----------



## Lars

I could just ask my friend to hack the site and get me eggs that way...

I'm really starting to get pissed off...
Ive gone through 15.000 pages now ( multiple tabs and comeputers )
And nothing...


----------



## Holla

Sounds like 8 should be super obvious but I feel dumb having no clue. ._. Oh well maybe it'll come to me later...


----------



## oath2order

Tina said:


> Of course. We're reading over every comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if you would try to be more positive with your posts. I understand you're finding this difficult, but getting so angry and constantly complaining here isn't going to make you feel better nor is it going to get us to change anything. Right now all you're succeeding in doing is annoying the event's other participants. Right now I'd advise you take a break to cool off. Play a game, watch TV, go for a walk, etc.
> 
> 
> Guys, remember, *no hints no matter how subtle*. Please be careful how you phrase posts discussing the clues. I've just edited / removed several posts from this thread. These instances obviously weren't deliberately trying to share information, so I'm not going to give you warnings this time, but I will have to if it happens again.


was anything of mine bad


----------



## Franny

Lars said:


> I could just ask my friend to hack the site and get me eggs that way...
> 
> I'm really starting to get pissed off...
> Ive gone through 15.000 pages now ( multiple tabs and comeputers )
> And nothing...



i feel like you're spending more time complaining than looking.


----------



## peachesandicecream

I just found the map one i'm so happy right now


----------



## Bunchi

Lars said:


> I could just ask my friend to hack the site and get me eggs that way...
> 
> I'm really starting to get pissed off...
> Ive gone through 15.000 pages now ( multiple tabs and comeputers )
> And nothing...



Take a break! Please don't hack, what fun would that be? not to mention you just advertised that to everyone soooooo

I only have two, and I bought one of them lol
It's okay, I can assure you most of us are just as stuck as you are.


----------



## Han Solo

Lars said:


> I could just ask my friend to hack the site and get me eggs that way...



LMAO CALM DOWN


----------



## Bunchi

oath2order said:


> was anything of mine bad



Are you implying that you dropped hints? do tell ; ) ; )


----------



## Hyoshido

Tina said:


> Guys, remember, *no hints no matter how subtle*. Please be careful how you phrase posts discussing the clues. I've just edited / removed several posts from this thread. These instances obviously weren't deliberately trying to share information, so I'm not going to give you warnings this time, but I will have to if it happens again.


I guess what I typed did give a clue to one of them, welp. Sorry for that.


----------



## Franny

Lars said:


> I could just ask my friend to hack the site and get me eggs that way...



thats a bit *eggstreme* dont you think


----------



## TeaWithIce

Lars I think you're overthinking this



Sucre said:


> thats a bit *eggstreme* dont you think



_*OH*_ that was beautiful. Absolutely eggceptional.


----------



## Bunchi

Sucre said:


> thats a bit *eggstreme* dont you think



you are my favorite person
much respect
you must have been sent from above


----------



## Zigzag991

Did I read that correctly or am I just dizzy from just waking up.


----------



## olivetree123

I totally forgot about the egg hunt 
I logged on on a whim
I could've had a productive sunday and now I'm trapped forever


----------



## Franny

Bunchi said:


> you are my favorite person
> much respect
> you must have been sent from above



i did this for hours yesterday
its just instinct


----------



## DaCoSim

Speaking of the fair  Hey Mz. Tina, I'm going to fwd an email I sent to Jer and Jubs to you. I'd luv some feedback!!!


----------



## Javocado

Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.


----------



## Bunchi

olivetree123 said:


> I totally forgot about the egg hunt
> I logged on on a whim
> I could've had a productive sunday and now I'm trapped forever



lol have fun hun
_you'll never escape now_


----------



## Franny

olivetree123 said:


> I totally forgot about the egg hunt
> I logged on on a whim
> I could've had a productive sunday and now I'm trapped forever



welcome to bell tree
dont forget: you're here forever


----------



## NuttyS

olivetree123 said:


> I totally forgot about the egg hunt
> I logged on on a whim
> I could've had a productive sunday and now I'm trapped forever


One of us! One of us!


----------



## lalapyu

Sucre said:


> i did this for hours yesterday
> its just instinct


i'm going to start calling you "your *eggcellence*" :B


----------



## Alienfish

olivetree123 said:


> I totally forgot about the egg hunt
> I logged on on a whim
> I could've had a productive sunday and now I'm trapped forever



same situation here i expect, lel.


----------



## Bowie

Lars said:


> I could just ask my friend to hack the site and get me eggs that way...
> 
> I'm really starting to get pissed off...
> Ive gone through 15.000 pages now ( multiple tabs and comeputers )
> And nothing...



Hacking? Oh, come on. Don't be so silly. It's only a bloody image.


----------



## Cam1

I FOUND ANOTHER ONE YES I OVERLOOKED IT LIKE 4 HOURS AGO BUT I FOUND IT


----------



## Chris

Cadbberry said:


> Finally got all 8.... you guys made this far to tough



Congrats!  

Just wait to see what we have in store for later. 





DaCoSim said:


> Speaking of the fair  Hey Mz. Tina, I'm going to fwd an email I sent to Jer and Jubs to you. I'd luv some feedback!!!



Cool.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

5 down, 3 horrible ones to go.... (4, music and picture!)


----------



## Lars

Sucre said:


> thats a bit *eggstreme* dont you think



No.
What would be extreme is blocking the mods and admins afterwards 
I need those eggs to buy me that togepi egg.


----------



## Bunchi

Tina said:


> Congrats!
> 
> *Just wait to see what we have in store for later. *



TINA
TINA NO
WHYYYYYYYYY


----------



## oath2order

Lars said:


> No.
> What would be extreme is blocking the mods and admins afterwards
> I need those eggs to buy me that togepi egg.



stop pming me


----------



## PandaNikita

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.


forgot you changed your avatar and sig, was about to batista bomb your ass


----------



## Luna Moonbug

DaCoSim said:


> HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah, I'm thinking my hubby telepathically gave me a hint to trigger the right memory in my brain to figure #4 out while he was sleeping!!!



LOL....i found number 2 by accident....i don't get the clue though...i would never have looked where i found it....prolly your hubby gave me the answer too...lmao


----------



## Bowie

Lars said:


> No.
> What would be extreme is blocking the mods and admins afterwards
> I need those eggs to buy me that togepi egg.



You're 21.


----------



## Bunchi

Lars said:


> No.
> What would be extreme is blocking the mods and admins afterwards
> I need those eggs to buy me that togepi egg.



maybe you should take a nap. eat some pizza. listen to music.
the togepi egg is not so important that you need to do these things. please resort your priorities and come back later.


----------



## Javocado

oath2order said:


> stop pming me



Reggkt


----------



## Chris

Lars said:


> No.
> What would be extreme is blocking the mods and admins afterwards
> I need those eggs to buy me that togepi egg.



Stop with the hacking discussion or I will ban you for the rest of the event.


----------



## NuttyS

Tina said:


> Just wait to see what we have in store for later.



You can go off people you know!


----------



## Franny

lalapyu said:


> i'm going to start calling you "your *eggcellence*" :B



that title sounds absolutely *eggstravagant*


----------



## Shimmer

I found one by accident, ahah.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Since I don't use the forum enough, I will never find the other six eggs.


----------



## Bunchi

Sucre said:


> that title sounds absolutely *eggstravagant*



were you born like this
i mean
totally awesome and clever

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Since I don't use the forum enough, I will never find the other six eggs.



i use it a lot, but i basically just go between the retail and acnl boards so i dont know anything //sobs//


----------



## Lars

Tina said:


> Stop with the hacking discussion or I will ban you for the rest of the event.




Than give us a usefull hint we can actually can use...
And not a vague description.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Lars said:


> Than give us a usefull hint we can actually can use...
> And not a vague description.



Don't ruin the game.


----------



## Franny

Lars said:


> No.
> What would be extreme is blocking the mods and admins afterwards
> I need those eggs to buy me that togepi egg.



no. hacking is indeed extreme. and illegal (correct me if i'm wrong on that.)
blocking mods isnt. you're acting like a 5 year old in walmart crying because they cant get a stupid toy. 
seriously, if this is causing THAT much frustration, you need to go find something better to do with your time. you're ruining the fun for everyone with your pity party.


----------



## oath2order

GUYS PLZ TELL ME U KNO THERE'LL BE MORE EGGS SO DON'T WORRY IF U DONT GET THESE


----------



## Bunchi

Lars said:


> Than give us a usefull hint we can actually can use...
> And not a vague description.



Many people have found all eight eggs. These descriptions are not as vague as you think you are. Take a step back and, as I stated before, re-prioritize. Your posts are not funny any more. Please take a break. The Togepi egg is not necessary, and neither is your prescence on this website. The mods will ban you, I am sure. Please don't make them have to.


----------



## Franny

Lars said:


> Than give us a usefull hint we can actually can use...
> And not a vague description.



clue's basically are "vague descriptions."
if you know the site well enough, you'll know that most of these can actually be fairly easy. maybe calm down and instead of frantically looking, stroll around the site a bit. you may be surprised.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

on the puzzle #8
i just want to make sure i understand how it works...prolly dumb question but hey...won't hurt to ask

http://i.imgur.com/6QTM6GX.png=ANSWER

so i have to type = then the answer?

ugh...hope my question make sense  >.<


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sucre said:


> no. hacking is indeed extreme. and illegal (correct me if i'm wrong on that.)
> blocking mods isnt. you're acting like a 5 year old in walmart crying because they cant get a stupid toy.
> seriously, if this is causing THAT much frustration, you need to go find something better to do with your time. you're ruining the fun for everyone with your pity party.



You said it wrong. Repeat what the Soup Nazi says if you disagree with him, but only say "eggs" instead of "soup".


----------



## Kyuby

2:30 hours and yet have to find a single egg, hahaha, I'm staring to get frustrated, It seems to be* eggstremely* difficult =(


----------



## Franny

Apple2012 said:


> You said it wrong. Repeat what the Soup Nazi says if you disagree with him, but only say "eggs" instead of "soup".



*NO EGGS FOR YOU*


----------



## Bunchi

Luna Moonbug said:


> on the puzzle #8
> i just want to make sure i understand how it works...prolly dumb question but hey...won't hurt to ask
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/6QTM6GX.png=ANSWER
> 
> so i have to type = then the answer?
> 
> ugh...hope my question make sense  >.<


http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE
Just copy that link, paste it into your search bar, and change CODEHERE to your code! It should take you to the right page. ((I don't know though because I haven't found this egg, someone correct me if I'm wrong!))


----------



## lalapyu

Sucre said:


> that title sounds absolutely *eggstravagant*


*Eggsactly* my point
You are an *Eggsample* for us all ~


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

this event sure is _eggshilarating_.
we're all getting too _eggcited_.


----------



## Zigzag991

You don't even have to know the site well enough, it's just a matter of thinking: "where would I find this egg".

I'm only ever on like two boards and it wasn't blow my head up difficult for me.


----------



## Kyuby

Luna Moonbug said:


> on the puzzle #8
> i just want to make sure i understand how it works...prolly dumb question but hey...won't hurt to ask
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/6QTM6GX.png=ANSWER
> 
> so i have to type = then the answer?
> 
> ugh...hope my question make sense  >.<



http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE

Swap "CODEHERE" with the answer


----------



## DaCoSim

Luna Moonbug said:


> on the puzzle #8
> i just want to make sure i understand how it works...prolly dumb question but hey...won't hurt to ask
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/6QTM6GX.png=ANSWER
> 
> so i have to type = then the answer?
> 
> ugh...hope my question make sense  >.<



To answer your question:

You type in: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE 
and where it says CODEHERE you cut that and put your answer in ALL CAPS. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## Franny

i'm so glad people are using egg puns now. this is the highlight of my day. i love you all.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I tried to find 2,3 and 4 and failed terribly... idk where to look anymore D'x


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sucre said:


> *NO EGGS FOR YOU*



You said it right, but only say it to cheaters. I will never cheat.


----------



## toxapex

Give more clues now pls


----------



## Bunchi

Sucre said:


> i'm so glad people are using egg puns now. this is the highlight of my day. i love you all.



No. We love _you._
You are the Egg King and all shall bow to you


----------



## mdchan

I think I'm giving up on the ones I have left and am going to wait for the ones coming out...uh, not that I expect to do any better.  >.>;;
That kinda annoys me because I thought I had figured out #3 (it seems so obvious, but there's nothing there), and I know half of #4.
*sigh*

I don't understand how the music one is supposed to work, though.


----------



## Franny

Apple2012 said:


> You said it right, but only say it to cheaters. I will never cheat.



i'll be on egg patrol for the event. i'll be the most eggcelent helper.


----------



## Caius

Good lord I just drove home from work.


----------



## lalapyu

Sucre said:


> i'm so glad people are using egg puns now. this is the highlight of my day. i love you all.



you gave us the *Eggspertise*, now we *Eggsert* our right


----------



## Franny

Bunchi said:


> No. We love _you._
> You are the Egg King and all shall bow to you



:O
i am so honored
thank you all


----------



## olivetree123

I just solved one clue but I still don't really understand it ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Bunchi

ZR388 said:


> Good lord I just drove home from work.



welcome to the party
we're all burning in hell because we can't find the DANG EGGS
pls send assistance asap

- - - Post Merge - - -



olivetree123 said:


> I just solved one clue but I still don't really understand it ?\_(ツ)_/?



whatever works amiright


----------



## Prabha

oh my god <3 yes. it took me so very long to get #7


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sucre said:


> i'll be on egg patrol for the event. i'll be the most eggcelent helper.



Thank you. If you see one hint posted by someone else, or if you see anyone act childish, repeat what the Soup Nazi says.


----------



## Franny

lalapyu said:


> you gave us the *Eggspertise*, now we *Eggsert* our right



i gave you nothing, i just showed you the path to eggcelence and you took the power into your own hands. i am so, so eggstremely proud of you.

dinner time bye guys


----------



## lalapyu

Man all these puns are so *Eggsotic*. I'm* Eggshausted* by now :B


----------



## Franny

Apple2012 said:


> Thank you. If you see one hint posted by someone else, or if you see anyone act childish, repeat what the Soup Nazi says.



gotcha b0ss


----------



## spCrossing

ZR388 said:


> Good lord I just drove home from work.


Isn't this *EGGciting? *


----------



## DaCoSim

Ok so my egg-head is now in eggscruciating pain. I must take some eggspirin or eggvil.

Or some eggxderine.


----------



## Bunchi

Sucre said:


> i gave you nothing, i just showed you the path to eggcelence and you took the power into your own hands. i am so, so eggstremely proud of you.
> 
> dinner time bye guys



//ugly crying//
THNK U KING
WE WILL EGGXERT OUR NEWFOUND TALENTS TO THE EGGSTREME


----------



## toxapex

Apple2012 said:


> Thank you. If you see one hint posted by someone else, or if you see anyone act childish, repeat what the Soup Nazi says.



Or report them


----------



## Hyoshido

Sucre is the best memer in this thread, possibly the best *Eggtravaganza* ever.


----------



## Bunchi

DaCoSim said:


> Ok so my egg-head is now in eggscruciating pain. I must take some eggspirin or eggvil.



all these egg puns but no frying pan to scramble them with




i took meds bc my braces hurt im not my normal self pls forgive




my braces are making me eggressive


----------



## LambdaDelta

picture of Lars' desired future



Spoiler: larsisthisyou


----------



## spCrossing

The egg puns are strong in this one.

Can wait to get *EGGstatic* when the next batch comes out.


----------



## gigi

I am so confused -_-


----------



## spCrossing

LambdaDelta said:


> picture of Lars' desired future
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: larsisthisyou


I'm dying.


----------



## Bunchi

LambdaDelta said:


> picture of Lars' desired future
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: larsisthisyou



you are queen
thank you for this accurate representation
bless


----------



## Alienfish

Hoping for next batch me thinks. Been taking breaks but I still can't get the 5 other there. argh.


----------



## lalapyu

Hyogo said:


> Sucre is the best memer in this thread, possibly the best *Eggtravaganza* ever.



*Eggsactly*.
Now let's *Eggceed* Egg King's *Eggspectations* of us.


----------



## Bunchi

spCrossing said:


> The egg puns are strong in this one.
> 
> Can wait to get *EGGstatic* when the next batch comes out.



you are a beautiful person who only deserves the best


----------



## Lars

F*** this, I'm going to get my friend...

I tried nicely...
But nooooo.
No one would lend a hand in a hint that would extually help me.


----------



## Lualdara

only eggs 2, 3, 6 and 8 left for me! i feel like these should be obvious... except for 8, i have no idea what that is


----------



## LambdaDelta

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



this will never stop being an amazing ****post


----------



## oath2order

Lars said:


> F*** this, I'm going to get my friend...











Envyena said:


> only eggs 2, 3, 6 and 8 left for me! i feel like these should be obvious... except for 8, i have no idea what that is



it's a picture


IM SORRY I HAD TO


----------



## mdchan

Noiru said:


> Hoping for next batch me thinks. Been taking breaks but I still can't get the 5 other there. argh.



I'm pretty much in the same boat.  -_-


----------



## lalapyu

Lars said:


> F*** this, I'm going to get my friend...



Please *EGGsit* this thread


----------



## LambdaDelta

oath2order said:


> stop pming me



wow, you too?

is he just now annoying everyone that has all the eggs?

if i give troll hints, does it count as cheating?


----------



## Aizu

Bunchi said:


> I was wondering this too, mods probably won't answer tho?\_(ツ)_/?



I think that all the ones in threads, etc are, but there's a few that appear as a link, just going on last years egg hunt as well


----------



## spCrossing

Bunchi said:


> you are a beautiful person who only deserves the best


Thank you, thank you.

I'll be here all week with *EGGciting *puns.


----------



## Bunchi

Lita_Chan said:


> I think that all the ones in threads, etc are, but there's a few that appear as a link, just going on last years egg hunt as well



thank youuuuu


----------



## Lancelot

Lars said:


> F*** this, I'm going to get my friend...
> 
> I tried nicely...
> But nooooo.
> No one would lend a hand in a hint that would extually help me.



...you should get him quickly.. to beat the scramble

sorrynotsorry

seriously though your desperation is making me feel sad


----------



## DaCoSim

Ok. Time to get ready for work. If anything eggciting happens, please pm me!!! I'll try and chk in on eggcasion. Eggcitingly awaiting new fanteggstic eggs and less drama  have an eggcellent time peeps!!!!


----------



## Hyoshido

lalapyu said:


> *Eggsactly*.
> Now let's *Eggceed* Egg King's *Eggspectations* of us.


Agreed, we have to give the Egg king all of our *Eggstra* efforts.


----------



## isebrilia

just going to wait for the next batch, I can't figure out the rest :c


----------



## Kyuby

Don't let them Eggstortion you with TBT!


----------



## Lars

I just want an togepi egg.
Only that thing.

Why isnt it always on sale for like 10TBT...


----------



## Bunchi

DaCoSim said:


> Ok. Time to get ready for work. If anything eggciting happens, please pm me!!! I'll try and chk in on eggcasion. Eggcitingly awaiting new faneggstic eggs and less drama  have an eggcellent time peeps!!!!



I have never seen so many beautiful egg puns in one pst
you truly are Jesus resurrected
bless


----------



## DaCoSim

Btw, if someone is threatening to hack the site, I would count that as an actual threat and proceed accordingly. Just sayin. Hope I'm not overstepping.


----------



## lalapyu

Hyogo said:


> Agreed, we have to give the Egg king all of our *Eggstra* efforts.



Today is the day to *EGGcel* ourselves


----------



## LambdaDelta

Lars said:


> I just want an togepi egg.
> Only that thing.
> 
> Why isnt it always on sale for like 10TBT...



because then it wouldn't be special


----------



## Aradai

Lars said:


> F*** this, I'm going to get my friend...
> 
> I tried nicely...
> But nooooo.
> No one would lend a hand in a hint that would extually help me.


chill
/CHil/
adjective: (informal)
very relaxed or easygoing.
"I'm kind of a relaxed, chill guy"


----------



## Bunchi

Lars said:


> I just want an togepi egg.
> Only that thing.
> 
> Why isnt it always on sale for like 10TBT...



BREAKING NEWS: LARS JUST WANTED THE TOGEPI EGG.

It is okay if you do not get the egg. *I REPEAT, IT IS OKAY IF YOU DO NOT GET THE EGG.*
One day, you will not _even remember_ that the Togepi egg ever existed. _It is just a bunch of pixels._
You're taking this way too far. Quit acting like a child.


----------



## Aizu

Half of this site is probably gonna end up in tears by the end of this egg hunt


----------



## Hyoshido

Lars is pretty much just #cutfortogepi


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Lars said:


> I just want an togepi egg.
> Only that thing.
> 
> Why isnt it always on sale for like 10TBT...



No. You can only spend in eggs. And to buy it from someone else, you have to spend like 2,000 Bells.


----------



## Virals

omg im way too stupid for all of these
; A;


----------



## spCrossing

Lita_Chan said:


> Half of this site is probably gonna end up in tears by the end of this egg hunt


We're already ending up in tears due to the *EGGceptional* puns.


----------



## LambdaDelta

btw Lars your bribing rates are garbage


----------



## JellyDitto

We shouldmall just hope that there won't be another oatmeal problem


----------



## Hyoshido

LambdaDelta said:


> btw Lars your bribing rates are garbage


LMAO, He's really going that deep?


----------



## Lancelot

Hyogo said:


> Lars is pretty much just #cutfortogepi



I shouldn't be laughing at this, omg xD


----------



## LambdaDelta

Hyogo said:


> Lars is pretty much just #cutfortogepi



i think you mean #cut4togepi


----------



## Lancelot

ATLEAST LARS HASN'T PEED IN A BOTTLE YET #ZUKO.


----------



## Javocado

Pls eggxile the next person who makes an egg pun


----------



## DaCoSim

Bunchi said:


> I have never seen so many beautiful egg puns in one pst
> you truly are Jesus resurrected
> bless



Lol! Thank you. I'll be here all week


----------



## Prabha

I just need 1 more egg till Waluigi egg! So close!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Hyogo said:


> LMAO, He's really going that deep?






			
				Lars said:
			
		

> I WILL give you 100 TBT not to nark on me.
> And another 200 to tell me how to get the other 7 eggs ( #1 #2 #3 #4 #6 #7 and #8 )
> And 1 mill IGB



yup


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Virals said:


> omg im way too stupid for all of these
> ; A;



Me too. I would like the golden egg, but I don't need it. I got 10 small eggs at home and three other eggs. The big blue egg is too huge for the easter basket. I rather have the eggs I own in real life more than these pixel eggs like the golden egg.


----------



## Aradai

Monkey D Luffy said:


> ATLEAST LARS HASN'T PEED IN A BOTTLE YET #ZUKO.



NEVER FORGET


----------



## Aizu

Omg I just typed in a code for that picture puzzle and a notification came up and I thought I'd cracked it...but no somebody just PM'ed me....crai


----------



## Caius

Back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Javocado said:


> Pls eggxile the next person who makes an egg pun



I think that'd be a bit eggstreme tbh


----------



## Bunchi

Javocado said:


> Pls eggxile the next person who makes an egg pun



lol bye
//brings out guillotine//
this won't give you any eggscrutiating pain, i promise. we used Marie Antoinette as an eggxample. <3


----------



## Chris

ZR388 said:


> Good lord I just drove home from work.



You told me they were "calmer", Jamie. You told me it would be "smooth sailing". 

LOOK WHAT HAPPENED.


----------



## Hyoshido

LambdaDelta said:


> i think you mean #cut4togepi


I don't hashtag enough, sry b0ss



LambdaDelta said:


> yup


Christ, and I thought I was bad enough nearly asking friends for hints lmao


----------



## Aradai

LambdaDelta said:


> yup


put those ten bells to good use


----------



## Lancelot

ZR388 said:


> Back to your *reggularly* scheduled programming.



Fixed that for you.
You're welcome


----------



## Bunchi

Lita_Chan said:


> Omg I just typed in a code for that picture puzzle and a notification came up and I thought I'd cracked it...but no somebody just PM'ed me....crai



i am sorry for your loss
lol i dont know the feeling BC I CANT EVEN TRY TO CRACK THE CODE ANYWAYS BC I HAVE NO CLUE //sobs//


----------



## DaCoSim

In case he doesn't realize. 

Lars, the mods can see Pm's. If you are asking people to give you hints, they will ban you. If another gives you hints, they can lose their eggs and be banned as well. S-T-O-P!!!


----------



## lalapyu

Javocado said:


> Pls eggxile the next person who makes an egg pun



But these puns are *EGGceptional* and *EGGsciting* ;w;/


----------



## CrazyCat42

DaCoSim said:


> Btw, if someone is threatening to hack the site, I would count that as an actual threat and proceed accordingly. Just sayin. Hope I'm not overstepping.



I think you're right. I'm sure the person is full of it, considering how it comes off as "Whaaaa, I can't do this! I have FRIENDS! My FRIENDS will get this! You'll see! I'm better than all of you because of my FRIENDS!"

But at the same time it's seriously not acceptable to even suggest that you will hack the site. On top of that they've already stated that cheating is forbidden... so you blatantly announce that you will cheat in the topic thread? Ummm... okay.

Personally I like the challenge though #8 does tick me off a bit. I thought I had it but I guess I was wrong. But I'm not going to scream and hack the site. I'll just take a break and come back later. We do still get to solve the old ones after the new ones come out, right?


----------



## ShaneMc

This is super hard! Stuck on #2 good luck everyone!


----------



## spCrossing

This is the best thread I've been on in years.

Keep the thread* EGGSTATIC* everyone!


----------



## toxapex

DaCoSim said:


> In case he doesn't realize.
> 
> Lars, the mods can see Pm's. If you are asking people to give you hints, they will ban you. If another gives you hints, they can lose their eggs and be banned as well. S-T-O-P!!!



He got banned.


----------



## Aradai

Spoiler: jellyditto was he asking you too?


----------



## Alienfish

^Yes I guess you have the event to solve everything

Yeah I'm just gonna watch the next batch I think, been trying to wander around the site with no luck.


----------



## Chris

The user in question has, uhh, gone on a trip. So let's stop discussing him. 

Back to the egg hunt!


----------



## Icecrystel

im honestly stuck on 2 and 6 but meh break time


----------



## Kyuby

lars should get some *egg-u-cation*, that way he wouldn't be *egg-aggerating* this.

ok that's it, Im out of egg puns


----------



## spCrossing

Aradai said:


> Spoiler: jellyditto was he asking you too?


He's wrong, this is the best thing to ever come out of bell tree.

I wish all of my friends were in here so they can see this EGGCITING commotion.


----------



## lalapyu

Aaah, that was *EGGsasperating*. Glad it's over <:


----------



## Bunchi

Tina said:


> The user in question has, uhh, gone on a trip. So let's stop discussing him.
> 
> Back to the egg hunt!



you make it sound like hes been........


_eggxecuted_


----------



## Hyoshido

CrazyCat42 said:


> "Whaaaa, I can't do this! I have FRIENDS! My FRIENDS will get this! You'll see! I'm better than all of you because of my FRIENDS!"


Lars is confirmed Ike in disguise?


----------



## JellyDitto

Did nobody get my oatmeal reference from last year? No? Okay ;-;


----------



## LambdaDelta

tokayseye said:


> He got banned.



now we just need a comic about this


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tina said:


> The user in question has, uhh, gone on a trip. So let's stop discussing him.
> 
> Back to the egg hunt!



So are we worse off discussing other banned members than mentioning hints?


----------



## spCrossing

Bunchi said:


> you make it sound like hes been........
> 
> 
> _eggxecuted_



You win, good sir.

You should earn all of the TBT eggs just for that.


----------



## Icecrystel

so many egg puns...


----------



## oath2order

Bunchi said:


> you make it sound like hes been........
> 
> 
> _eggxecuted_



god ****ing dammit


----------



## spCrossing

LambdaDelta said:


> now we just need a comic about this


I would make one, but I'm lazy.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

This hunt is gonna be the death of me.


----------



## NuttyS

Bunchi said:


> you make it sound like hes been........
> 
> 
> _eggxecuted_


He was caught poaching..


----------



## Alolan_Apples

oath2order said:


> god ****ing dammit



And you're saying this on the holiest day of the year. Just WOW!


----------



## Bunchi

spCrossing said:


> You win, good sir.
> 
> You should earn all of the TBT eggs just for that.





oath2order said:


> god ****ing dammit



Thank you everyone. Thank you. Your eggcitement over my egg puns makes me egglated. I am absolutely eggstatic. I had to scramble my brain for that pun. Thank you.


----------



## Zigzag991

ZR I demand my .01 Bells. Where are my *spoils*


----------



## Amissapanda

Better yet, how about we drop the topic? Seriously. Harassing him is pretty childish. Let it go.

So, how was everyone's Easter?


----------



## lalapyu

Hyogo said:


> Lars is confirmed Ike in disguise?


I laughed. I'm still laughing pffff






You've *EGGceded* my *EGGspectations* fo sho <':


----------



## CrazyCat42

spCrossing said:


> I would make one, but I'm lazy.



You should have a hard boiled egg. The eggstra protien is good for you. That's no yolk.


----------



## LambdaDelta

how are the mods even keeping up with this stuff? this thread's going a mile a minute for me now


----------



## kelsa

i thought i had figured out the picture... i even used thesaurus.com and tried every synonym but.. no.. :'(


----------



## oath2order

NuttyS said:


> He was caught poaching..



GET OUT OH MY GO.


----------



## toxapex

LambdaDelta said:


> now we just need a comic about this



Let this be a lesson: Cheating doesn't give you a legg up on the competition.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

kelsa said:


> i thought i had figured out the picture... i even used (external resources) and tried every synonym but.. no.. :'(



Bell Tree knows anything search engines don't know. TBT has a higher IQ than Facebook.


----------



## Lancelot

I feel as if these egg jokes are going to the *eggstreme.* I mean I get they are funny but this is going to the *eggstreme*.
It's *eggstrodinary* how many of you are making *eggceedingly* boring egg puns now, I might have to *eggsit* before all these *yokes* get out of hand.

You guys are poaching all my best yolks. Stop or things will get *eggstreme.*


----------



## Bunchi

LambdaDelta said:


> how are the mods even keeping up with this stuff? this thread's going a mile a minute for me now



I have to refresh eggvrey five seconds to make sure I get all the posts.


----------



## toxapex

oath2order said:


> GET OUT OH MY GO.



Telling pun-makers to get out is seggreggation


----------



## NuttyS

oath2order said:


> GET OUT OH MY GO.


----------



## Icecrystel

i notice that this is stressing more people out then the fun its creating for others


----------



## LyraVale

I had a dream about the answer to the pic! It was wrong. TT 

Darn I thought they'd put up the next few clues...I'm stuck stuck stuck

I guess I'll just go back to staring at that pic :/


----------



## CrazyCat42

tokayseye said:


> Let this be a lesson: Cheating doesn't give you a legg up on the competition.



It was a shell of a ride, though.


----------



## Aizu

number 2 will be the death of me = w =


----------



## Caius

DaCoSim said:


> In case he doesn't realize.
> 
> Lars, the mods can see Pm's. If you are asking people to give you hints, they will ban you. If another gives you hints, they can lose their eggs and be banned as well. S-T-O-P!!!



Shh. He's gone. Let's move on.


----------



## kelsa

Apple2012 said:


> Bell Tree knows anything search engines don't know. TBT has a higher IQ than Facebook.



well then i'm f***ing screwed


----------



## lalapyu

oath2order said:


> GET OUT OH MY GO.



I feel
_
prosegguted_


----------



## oath2order

lalapyu said:


> I feel
> _
> prosegguted_



i quit tbt


----------



## Hyoshido

Everyone getting salty with eggs right now: I'll make my own Egg hunt, with black jack, and hookers!

I'm not funny


----------



## Alolan_Apples

kelsa said:


> well then i'm f***ing screwed



Sorry. TBT likes to be obscure. Want to find some eggs, you have to do them yourself.


----------



## toxapex

oath2order said:


> i quit tbt



I begg your pardon?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

oath2order said:


> i quit tbt



I hope you're only being sarcastic.


----------



## Bunchi

kelsa said:


> well then i'm f***ing screwed



we're all egghast at the obst-egg-cles these eggs are proving to be. Looking at some of these, eggspecially number 8, is giving my brain eggscrutiating pain. It's eggxhausting.


----------



## JellyDitto

Apple2012 said:


> Bell Tree knows anything search engines don't know. TBT has a higher IQ than Facebook.


 I'm pretty sure everything has a higher IQ than facebook


----------



## CrazyCat42

Hyogo said:


> Everyone getting salty with eggs right now: I'll make my own Egg hunt, with black jack, and hookers!
> 
> I'm not funny



In fact, forget the Egg hunt... and the black jack.


----------



## DaCoSim

My bad!!! I was getting ready for work and missed that. Well in moving on, here's a pic of my kids' Easter baskets!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Rate of posts: 10 PPM (posts per minute).


----------



## Lancelot

Everyone ignored my puns on 113 cricri


----------



## Franny

oath2order said:


> i quit tbt



lalapyu is really egging you on, huh?


----------



## Chris

Hyogo said:


> Everyone getting salty with eggs right now: I'll make my own Egg hunt, with black jack, and hookers!
> 
> I'm not funny



Sounds like the staff-only egg hunt. We even get eggsclusive t-shirts!


----------



## Zigzag991

You all are right.


When cheaters eggnite and start raging, they make themselves look like a real eggnoramus.


----------



## Aradai

LambdaDelta said:


> now we just need a comic about this





Spoiler: I tried


----------



## Aizu

Y'all need to stop egging each other on with these puns


----------



## Fizzii

Today I have leaned I am much better at searching for physical easter eggs than virtual xD


----------



## JellyDitto

oath2order said:


> i quit tbt


But are you actually going to eggxit the website?


----------



## spCrossing

Apple2012 said:


> I hope you're only being sarcastic.


He was just being an eggomaniac.


----------



## Franny

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I feel as if these egg jokes are going to the *eggstreme.* I mean I get they are funny but this is going to the *eggstreme*.
> It's *eggstrodinary* how many of you are making *eggceedingly* boring egg puns now, I might have to *eggsit* before all these *yokes* get out of hand.
> 
> You guys are poaching all my best yolks. Stop or things will get *eggstreme.*



eggcelent puns, hun  the egg queen has reggocnized your amazing efforts.


----------



## Bunchi

oath2order said:


> i quit tbt



That's a bit eggstreme, don't you think? Quitting is egglementary play. These puns will surely be more man-egg-eable after a nap.


----------



## lalapyu

oath2order said:


> i quit tbt



are you by any chance a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Kyuby

Do you guys know if the eggs are available at the mobile site? I gotta go soon, but I'll try to use my phone and see If I can figure out the rest


----------



## kelsa

Apple2012 said:


> Sorry. TBT likes to be obscure. Want to find some eggs, you have to do them yourself.



i wasn't trying to cheat! i thought it was something but that word didn't work so i tried every word like it


----------



## Hyoshido

Tina said:


> Sounds like the staff-only egg hunt. We even get eggsclusive t-shirts!


You're cracking me up, Eggcellent job!

Now I'm going to apply for Mod.


----------



## Lancelot

Sucre said:


> eggcelent puns, hun  the egg queen has reggocnized your amazing efforts.



I am honored, your eggxolency


----------



## Franny

Kyuby said:


> Do you guys know if the eggs are available at the mobile site? I gotta go soon, but I'll try to use my phone and see If I can figure out the rest



according to others, you can get eggs on the mobile version if you switch to the desktop site


----------



## LambdaDelta

> There are currently 59 users browsing this thread. (52 members and 7 guests)
> 
> LambdaDelta, Apple2012, BlueWolf101, Cam,, Coach, computertrash, DaCoSim, digikari4691, EvilKoopa, gigi, Glitzy, Homura, Hyogo, Icecrystel, Irarina, JellyDitto, jobby47, kelsa, Kendai, Kgrinde, lalapyu, Leela, LethalLulu, littlemissmarzipanmermaid, loveacnl, Monkey D Luffy, NuttyS, ObeseMudkipz, P.K., pokedude729, Rion45, Sucre, TeaWithIce, Temari, xXSweetChaosXx



go browse other threads and let me go elsewhere


----------



## spCrossing

lalapyu said:


> are you by any chance a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I'm done with this site.


----------



## toxapex

Tina said:


> Sounds like the staff-only egg hunt. We even get eggsclusive t-shirts!



That sounds megga exciting


----------



## Franny

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I am honored, your eggxolency



keep making these jokes and you too may eggcell to egg hierarchy yourself

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> That sounds megga exciting



*eggciting


----------



## Cam1

Eggs 2 and 8 are gonna be the death of me


----------



## lalapyu

spCrossing said:


> I'm done with this site.



are you going to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 me ? >':


----------



## Lancelot

I want me some new clues :c


----------



## Bunchi

I've received an eggxtreme amount of post likes today. I am much eggblidged. Thank you eggveryone for eggpreciating all my egg puns. I am shell shocked at the eggmount of likes I have colleggted. This is truly eggceptional.


----------



## LambdaDelta

tokayseye said:


> That sounds megga exciting



megga eggsiting you mean


----------



## NightDelight

this is too hard for my brain, I only found #8 so far


----------



## toxapex

Sucre said:


> keep making these jokes and you too may eggcell to egg hierarchy yourself
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> *eggciting



idk, eggciting is overdone. I'd feel kinda eggnorant using that one.


----------



## spCrossing

lalapyu said:


> are you going to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me ? >':



Prepare to be EXEGGECUTED.


----------



## Yatogami

these puns... they have eggcalated quicker than I expected.


----------



## Aizu

Cam said:


> Eggs 2 and 8 are gonna be the death of me



You are not alone XD


----------



## CrazyCat42

NightDelight said:


> this is too hard for my brain, I only found #8 so far



There is something amusing about the fact that the only one you have found is the one that is giving most everyone else such a hard time.


----------



## Franny

lalapyu said:


> are you going to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me ? >':



you are the egg king 
i'll be your queen


----------



## Lancelot

lalapyu said:


> are you going to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me ? >':



That woupd be my job.. I am the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 afterall


----------



## Caius

Alright since I was gone for an hour that activity apparently began to _soar_ during, I'd like to reaffirm some points.

1. Please remember you're not to be offering or accepting help from anybody during this event. It's a solo job. You're all supposed to be doing this by yourselves, no matter how frustrating it is. 

2. If you message me with a quote of someone asking for help, or begging for eggs I will reward you with 10 TBT. It's not much, but it's for good sportsmanship. This can only be claimed with a quoted message for proof.

3. If you get frustrated please don't take it out on anyone here. It's easter guys. If you can't get something, take a step away. You're thinking too hard on it and taking the event way too seriously. Some people have an easier time of the event with others. That's okay!  These egg clues will not go away when the new batch is released. 

4. I want to see good, clean humor and good vibes in this thread. It's VERY fast paced, which means that anyone going out of their way to be frustrating, or obstinate probably needs to STEP BACK. Go do something else for a little bit. #8 won't change.

5. No hints are to be distributed at all, but especially in this thread. 

6. While no you can't transfer eggs, you can buy an egg collectible for someone and give it to them. It should be out of the goodness of your heart or a sale though. Remember guys there's about a hundred of you scrambling for eggs. Please remember that as you're buying up goodies. Everyone wants some. 

Above all have fun. Again, it's Easter. I'm a bit more forgiving than usual and I'd like to see everyone continue to have a good time.


----------



## LethalLulu

//sigh
I keep getting genius ideas, getting really excited, going to the page, and!!   I was wrong :c
Getting saaaaad


----------



## lalapyu

Sucre said:


> you are the egg king
> i'll be your queen


that is an honour <':


----------



## NuttyS

tokayseye said:


> idk, eggciting is overdone. I'd feel kinda eggnorant using that one.


Egg puns can never be over done. Even when they're hard-boiled.


----------



## LambdaDelta

spCrossing said:


> Prepare to be EXEGGECUTED.



you mean eggseggcuted

step it up


----------



## Hyoshido

lalapyu said:


> that is an honour <':


Forever ditched, I'll just Eggcell out of here ;_;


----------



## spCrossing

LambdaDelta said:


> you mean eggseggcuted
> 
> step it up



I can't, these puns are eggscalating through my brain, and it hurts.


----------



## Bunchi

I think I've spent more time eggxecuting egg puns here than I have questing for eggctual eggs. Meggbe why I haven't eggtracted many eggs from the site.


----------



## LethalLulu

I'm getting a huge vibe of "I am better than you" from this thread.  Makes me kinda feel like trash because I can't figure out convoluted riddles.

Edit- more so earlier.  Now it's just puns everywhere.  No complaints there


----------



## Bunchi

spCrossing said:


> I can't, these puns are eggscalating through my brain, and it hurts.



I your brain in eggxruciating pain? Hopefully you won't need eggtreme eggmounts of meds.


----------



## Franny

lalapyu said:


> that is an honour <':


we can have egg princes and princesses
it'll be beautiful


----------



## JellyDitto

Once this eggcellent egg hunt is done, there should be an Eggcell spreadsheet with all the answers to these eggasperating puzzles. (sorrynotsorry)


----------



## lalapyu

Hyogo said:


> Forever ditched, I'll just Eggcell out of here ;_;


Please no. You can be your eggcellency the Egg Prince


----------



## Kendai

Some posters may think these clues are over easy, but it takes a hard boiled detective to pegg these eggs! My brains are poached trying to un-scramble the hints. Hoppy Easter!


----------



## Bunchi

LethalLulu said:


> I'm getting a huge vibe of "I am better than you" from this thread.  Makes me kinda feel like trash because I can't figure out convoluted riddles.



you have more eggs than me yo ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Irarina

I wish I can do some eggcellent egg puns.


----------



## LambdaDelta

JellyDitto said:


> Once this eggcellent egg hunt is done, there should be an Eggcell spreadsheet with all the answers to these eggasperating puzzles. (sorrynotsorry)



you mean an eggshell spreadsheet

come on now


----------



## Lolipup

THIS HUNT MAKES ME FEEL SMART FOR LIKE A MINUTE.
And then I feel absolutely dumb when I get stumped on the other ones- xwx;


----------



## Hyoshido

lalapyu said:


> Please no. You can be your eggcellency the Egg Prince


I am eggcited for this opportunity, I will not fail you, my eggcellence.


----------



## Lancelot

Some eggs are tough to crack. Keep fighting on!


----------



## Yatogami

this is fun. owo


----------



## CrazyCat42

JellyDitto said:


> Once this eggcellent egg hunt is done, there should be an Eggcell spreadsheet with all the answers to these eggasperating puzzles. (sorrynotsorry)



I agree. If there is one thing I can'ts stand it's never finding the answer to a puzzle. It's like the rare occasion where I can't find the last player in Hide and Seek. I wish the game would tell you where those sneaky villagers were hiding. I swear I checked EVERYWHERE.


----------



## DaCoSim

Well, I should be scrambling into work so I'm not late, but instead I'm eggsvacating this thread for more eggliscious puns so I can eggravate all my fellow eggployees while I'm here. I know I'll be eggxiting to the bathroom as often as possible to eggstract more puns to use on these yolks!!!


----------



## Caius

WHY COULDN'T YOU ALL HAVE JUST SAT HERE AND MADE EGG PUNS WHILE I WAS DRIVING HOME FROM WORK


----------



## toxapex

NuttyS said:


> Egg puns can never be over done. Even when they're hard-boiled.



They can't be over done, but they can be over easy.


----------



## LethalLulu

Bunchi said:


> you have more eggs than me yo ?\_(ツ)_/?


Woops.  But at least I am not acting upitty about it :U
I'm glad I'm not seeing it as much.


Also your posts are hilarious ; w ;


----------



## SaffronJoy

I have been on and off this site for 11 hours now and I have the three easiest eggs to show for it. I feel like I'm going to go insane.


----------



## Lancelot

I've been on since I woke up and there has been no new clues or new eggs. I'm going to bed soon. Im sad. Cricri


----------



## Leela

I finally got eggnough eggs to buy my favourite colleggtible!


----------



## Vizionari

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Some eggs are tough to crack. Keep fighting on!



Oh my eggscuse me while I make my eggsit out of this thread (so many puns!!!)


----------



## Franny

Hyogo said:


> Forever ditched, I'll just Eggcell out of here ;_;


but but
you can be one of our egg children


----------



## Bunchi

ZR388 said:


> WHY COULDN'T YOU ALL HAVE JUST SAT HERE AND MADE EGG PUNS WHILE I WAS DRIVING HOME FROM WORK



Eggtremely sorry, mod. Eggveryone was just bored without you.


----------



## toxapex

ZR388 said:


> WHY COULDN'T YOU ALL HAVE JUST SAT HERE AND MADE EGG PUNS WHILE I WAS DRIVING HOME FROM WORK



We had to pegg a criminal, sorry


----------



## Hyoshido

ZR388 said:


> WHY COULDN'T YOU ALL HAVE JUST SAT HERE AND MADE EGG PUNS WHILE I WAS DRIVING HOME FROM WORK


Life is tough when you're not yolking around, You being here have made the puns come back, you're the most eggcellent Mod.


----------



## spCrossing

Everybody on this site needs to make at-least one eggalicious egg pun.

Even the people the left the site years ago.


----------



## Bunchi

LethalLulu said:


> Woops.  But at least I am not acting upitty about it :U
> I'm glad I'm not seeing it as much.
> 
> 
> *Also your posts are hilarious ; w ;*



D'aww thanks hon! <3<3
people who brag/put down others: why test on animals when you can test on them?


----------



## Franny

ZR388 said:


> WHY COULDN'T YOU ALL HAVE JUST SAT HERE AND MADE EGG PUNS WHILE I WAS DRIVING HOME FROM WORK



you seem a bit eggrivated.


----------



## LethalLulu

Also isn't Easter about family, and finding eggs _together?_
I feel like that'd be more fun, at least for me.    I mean, there's a difference between not giving away hints and not even telling if they are on the site or not.

Offsite eggs are mean :c
I hope there aren't any </3


----------



## Chris

Bunchi said:


> Eggtremely sorry, mod. Eggveryone was just bored without you.



They're calling your replacement boring, Jamie. 
_They're calling me boring. _


----------



## LethalLulu

Bunchi said:


> D'aww thanks hon! <3<3
> people who brag/put down others: why test on animals when you can test on them?



Oh snap

But yah, bring people up, don't push them down!  Encourage people, it brings you up, too :3


----------



## toxapex

Tina said:


> They're calling your replacement boring, Jamie.
> _They're calling me boring. _



No you are very... _sigh_... "EGGciting"


----------



## Leela

Tina said:


> They're calling your replacement boring, Jamie.
> _They're calling me boring. _



Well, that is uneggceptable.


----------



## spCrossing

Tina said:


> They're calling your replacement boring, Jamie.
> _They're calling me boring. _


You guys aren't boring, you guys are the most EGGCELLENT mods here.


----------



## Caius

Tina said:


> They're calling your replacement boring, Jamie.
> _They're calling me boring. _



I'm sorry  Tell them some stories they like that.



LethalLulu said:


> Also isn't Easter about family, and finding eggs _together?_
> I feel like that'd be more fun, at least for me.    I mean, there's a difference between not giving away hints and not even telling if they are on the site or not.
> 
> Offsite eggs are mean :c
> I hope there aren't any </3



I'm sorry but in the sense of fairness this is a solo game. 


Also y'all hate me every other day what the hell happened.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

This is the greatest thread in the history of threads.
I can't stop laughing. All this over freakin' eggs.
EggPuns2015


----------



## Franny

hold on guys im uploading a family egg portrait in a seggond


----------



## Bunchi

Tina said:


> They're calling your replacement boring, Jamie.
> _They're calling me boring. _



Sorry Tina! You're very eggciting, I egg-sure you! Eggveryone eggjoyed your pr-egg-scence!


----------



## Zulehan

Omelet! 

Shows that eggs know how to take a beating.


----------



## Franny

Spoiler: unofficial egg hierarchy of 2015 (subjeggt to change)


----------



## LambdaDelta

ZR388 said:


> I'm sorry  Tell them some stories they like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but in the sense of fairness this is a solo game.
> 
> 
> Also y'all hate me every other day what the hell happened.



this is part of the every other day that aren't the other every other days


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

AHHH I finally figured out #8 xD

I can't believe it didn't notice it until now lol. 

On my way to my Yoshi Egg! (My dream collectable :3)


----------



## Leela

spCrossing said:


> Everybody on this site needs to make at-least one eggalicious egg pun.
> 
> Even the people the left the site years ago.



I added 'eggalicious' to my laptop dictionary.

I finally solved #4, but #2, #3 and #6 are still beyond me.


----------



## Hyoshido

Sucre said:


> hold on guys im uploading a family egg portrait in a seggond


The hype is real!? How Eggciting!


----------



## Bunchi

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> This is the greatest thread in the history of threads.
> I can't stop laughing. All this over freakin' eggs.
> EggPuns2015



Surely everyone is eggjoying these eggtreme egg puns. In an eggshell, they're eggcelent. #EggPuns2015


----------



## CrazyCat42

Alright, I officially have to go make scrambled eggs now. I hope you're all happy.


----------



## toxapex

This whole thread is eggceptional


----------



## DaCoSim

Hey hey!! No eggravating the mods! They may withhold new eggs, so be wggtremly careful what you say! Welcome back Jamie! Tune, y'all aren't boring!!! Everyone, be eggcedingly good from now on!


----------



## Javocado

Omelette yall finish, but I got the best egg puns of all time.


----------



## LethalLulu

ZR388 said:


> I'm sorry but in the sense of fairness this is a solo game.
> 
> Also y'all hate me every other day what the hell happened.



I understand.  It's your guys' event.  It's just how I feel.  Just being someone with a lot of mental issues and depression, and yadda yadda sob story, it hurts a little to feel pathetic that I can't figure out a picture.  

Bluh, I am being such a negative Nancy rn


----------



## Bunchi

Sucre said:


> Spoiler: unofficial egg hierarchy of 2015 (subjeggt to change)



I feel eggsolutely eggxalted to be reggognized as a princess! Eggtreme thanks to you! I eggpreciate the atteggtion!


----------



## Hyoshido

Javocado said:


> Omelette yall finish, but I got the best egg puns of all time.


you ****ing just did that didn't you



Sucre said:


> Spoiler: unofficial egg hierarchy of 2015 (subjeggt to change)


I'm the best at being a prince, and I'm going to keep egging it on till you believe me.


----------



## Zulehan

Sucre said:


> Spoiler: unofficial egg hierarchy of 2015 (subjeggt to change)


Blue Prince Fluff egg complete with crown.

Confirmed 2015.


----------



## Franny

i wonder how many people are eggrivated with all these egg puns


----------



## Lancelot

Sucre said:


> Spoiler: unofficial egg hierarchy of 2015 (subjeggt to change)



That is eggcelent your eggsolency. I am honoured to be prince


----------



## Leela

I can't wait for the next batch to come out so I can by myshellf a Yoshi egg <3


----------



## toxapex

Javocado said:


> Omelette yall finish, but I got the best egg puns of all time.



Your presence is an eggs benediction to this thread


----------



## NuttyS

Javocado said:


> Omelette yall finish, but I got the best egg puns of all time.


Kanye Whisk?


----------



## DaCoSim

Bunchi said:


> I feel eggsolutely eggxalted to be reggognized as a princess! Eggtreme thanks to you! I eggpreciate the atteggtion!



Well don't forget me! You called me Jesus resurrected!!! I should be up there somewhere! Lol! J/k Ok going to work now.


----------



## Irarina

Omigosh. I found egg #3. Someone please claps for me. I have been searching it for hours~

Yayyyyyy!


----------



## spCrossing

Sucre said:


> Spoiler: unofficial egg hierarchy of 2015 (subjeggt to change)



This is the best thing ever.


----------



## Franny

Bunchi said:


> I feel eggsolutely eggxalted to be reggognized as a princess! Eggtreme thanks to you! I eggpreciate the atteggtion!



oh but you're show eggstreme eggcellence your all of your hard work, how could you not be reggocnized? keep up the amazing work, and keep a sunny side up attitude


----------



## JellyDitto

Lars was probably just filled with teenegg eggnst (that's angst for the basics)


----------



## Lancelot

DaCoSim said:


> Well don't forgeggt me! You called me Jesus resurreggcted!!! I should be up there somewhere! Lol! J/k Ok going to work now.



Get on our level


----------



## Chris

Irarina said:


> Omigosh. I found egg #3. Someone please claps for me. I have been searching it for hours~
> 
> Yayyyyyy!



Well done, Irarina!!


----------



## Franny

spCrossing said:


> This is the best thing ever.



thanks  i was eggsperimenting with my photo skills


----------



## lalapyu

sorry not sorry


----------



## toxapex

Irarina said:


> *Omeggosh*. I found egg #3. Someone please claps for me. I have been searching it for hours~
> 
> Yayyyyyy!



Fixed it.


----------



## Zane

pls ban the next person who makes an egg pun

also lol i'm dumb i totally missed number 4 the first time


----------



## spCrossing

Javocado said:


> Omelette yall finish, but I got the best egg puns of all time.



This pun is the most *EGGCELENT* pun.

Everyone go home.


----------



## Franny

lalapyu said:


> sorry not sorry


EGGCELENT 
THIS MAKES ME SO HAPPY


----------



## Leela

tokayseye said:


> Fixed it.



I eggree, it looks far more eggceptable now.


----------



## Lancelot

lalapyu said:


> sorry not sorry



Some people seem to be missing. That picture is a yolk


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Javocado said:


> Omelette yall finish, but I got the best egg puns of all time.



Javocado wins.
Egg Master Supreme.


----------



## Prabha

i feel like this whole thread is just puns now


----------



## Leela

spCrossing said:


> This pun is the most *EGGCELENT* pun.
> 
> Eggryone go home.



Fixed.


----------



## Aizu

I'm gonna make a thread just for egg puns


----------



## Franny

Zane said:


> pls ban the next person who makes an egg pun
> 
> also lol i'm dumb i totally missed number 4 the first time





spCrossing said:


> This pun is the most *EGGCELENT* pun.
> 
> Everyone go home.



BANNED


----------



## Irarina

Tina said:


> Well done, Irarina!!



Thanks so much Tina :3 I am off to find the other 3 eggs. I might need a microscope for egg #8 tho. Hahaha


----------



## Caius

LethalLulu said:


> I understand.  It's your guys' event.  It's just how I feel.  Just being someone with a lot of mental issues and depression, and yadda yadda sob story, it hurts a little to feel pathetic that I can't figure out a picture.
> 
> Bluh, I am being such a negative Nancy rn



Hey man. This game is focused on how active you are on the forum. If you're new or don't come around all that often it's _not going to be easy._ There will be plenty of chances to earn eggs though, and you don't have to get every single one from this batch in order to get a prize. Notice how many empty slots there are on the main post? That's all going to be filled up. Some of the questions are definitely going to be harder than others, but getting downtrodden _now_ of all times isn't going to help you.

Hang out with some people here, I'm sure your spirits will get right back up. Also as far as mental problems goes, trust me. I'm there with you in excess (eggcess I guess), but you're focused on the *wrong thing* right now.


----------



## Hyoshido

lalapyu said:


> sorry not sorry


You forg-egg-ven (am I doing this right?)
I am the best prince, I told you guys.


----------



## lazuli

aw what i wanna be an egg prince :^(


----------



## Leela

I'm eggjoying eggryone's egg puns. Keep them up!


----------



## Chris

Lita_Chan said:


> I'm gonna make a thread just for egg puns



Please don't. 



Irarina said:


> Thanks so much Tina :3 I am off to find the other 3 eggs. I might need a microscope for egg #8 tho. Hahaha



Good luck! What ones are you missing?


----------



## Irarina

tokayseye said:


> Fixed it.



Thank you your egg eggcellency. My the spirit of egg puns seap to my soul and words.


----------



## Franny

computertrash said:


> aw what i wanna be an egg prince :^(



maybe someday


----------



## lalapyu

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Some people seem to be missing. That picture is a yolk



Well eggscuuuuuse me princess


----------



## Hyoshido

computertrash said:


> aw what i wanna be an egg prince :^(


This man needs to be an egg prince, he's the best (besides me) at being a prince.


----------



## Bunchi

Sucre said:


> oh but you're show eggstreme eggcellence your all of your hard work, how could you not be reggocnized? keep up the amazing work, and keep a sunny side up attitude



I am eggtremeley shell-shocked that you thought of me as a princess! I am much eggblidged for the opportunity to be eggcluded in this rare chance to be eggxalted as a princess! I'm eggchanted by the fact that I was eggcluded!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Idk how the mods can keep up with every single post... I'm trying to read and when i go to the next page you guys have already written 4 more pages D: omfg

As for the egg hunt : Still haven't found any other xD


----------



## Icecrystel

i found 2 and now i need 6 ;-; i thought i had it many times but all were wrong... im just gonna wait it out for now cause im giving myself a headache with this .-. and i get that enough with out trying as it is


----------



## Aizu

Tina said:


> Please don't.



Lol just kidding I won't xD They are getting out of hand though = w =


----------



## lazuli

all yall are posting too fast i cant keep up


----------



## Bunchi

Frances-Simoun said:


> Idk how the mods can keep up with every single post... I'm trying to read and when i go to the next page you guys have already written 4 more pages D: omfg
> 
> As for the egg hunt : Still haven't found any other xD



I eggree, I must reggfresh eggvery few minutes to eggsure my reading of all the eggxcellent egg-puns! So many reggspectable puns!


----------



## toxapex

Lita_Chan said:


> I'm gonna make a thread just for egg puns



This is a thread just for egg puns at this point


----------



## Homura

hey guys a lil question: so far, all of the clue eggs have an image? because I've been looking everywhere but i can't see a thing ((also, am i allowed to ask this? or is it spoiler-y?)) or how are the non-image eggs presented? like, in the code?


----------



## Irarina

Tina said:


> Please don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! What ones are you missing?



Red jay, music and pic. I will do more tour for the red jay. Probably miss it while focussing on others.
I have unexpectedly learn more about TBT map now :3


----------



## spCrossing

tokayseye said:


> This is a thread just for egg puns at this point


The thread to end all eggs.


----------



## Franny

Homura said:


> hey guys a lil question: so far, all of the clue eggs have an image? because I've been looking everywhere but i can't see a thing ((also, am i allowed to ask this? or is it spoiler-y?)) or how are the non-image eggs presented? like, in the code?



in the OP it says some eggs dont have graphics/images


----------



## Leela

Now, I'm just casually hanging around the thread waiting for the neggst batch of eggs to come out. 

I don't think I'm sad.


----------



## Caius

Bunchi said:


> I eggree, I must reggfresh eggvery few minutes to eggsure my reading of all the eggxcellent egg-puns! So many reggspectable puns!



I'm going to slap you silly.



Icecrystel said:


> i found 2 and now i need 6 ;-; i thought i had it many times but all were wrong... im just gonna wait it out for now cause im giving myself a headache with this .-. and i get that enough with out trying as it is



Chill out. Remember, good vibes. It's easter. 



Frances-Simoun said:


> Idk how the mods can keep up with every single post... I'm trying to read and when i go to the next page you guys have already written 4 more pages D: omfg
> 
> As for the egg hunt : Still haven't found any other xD



I use max posts per page. Always have.


----------



## olivetree123

3, 6, and 7 have me all scrambled :^/


----------



## lazuli

Hyogo said:


> This man needs to be an egg prince, he's the best (besides me) at being a prince.



doki doki ٩(๑❛ᴗ❛๑)۶


----------



## Franny

i think we should stop egg puns for now tho


----------



## LethalLulu

ZR388 said:


> Hey man. This game is focused on how active you are on the forum. If you're new or don't come around all that often it's _not going to be easy._ There will be plenty of chances to earn eggs though, and you don't have to get every single one from this batch in order to get a prize. Notice how many empty slots there are on the main post? That's all going to be filled up. Some of the questions are definitely going to be harder than others, but getting downtrodden _now_ of all times isn't going to help you.
> 
> Hang out with some people here, I'm sure your spirits will get right back up. Also as far as mental problems goes, trust me. I'm there with you in excess (eggcess I guess), but you're focused on the *wrong thing* right now.



I guess being a fairly antisocial person online, maybe this event isn't for me.  It doesn't feel like a social one, though, regardless.  I don't know what I should be focused on.  I can't seem to stop trying to solve these.  It's a problem I have.  Once I've started something, I can't stop, even it if ruins me.  Like I'm having a breakdown, but I keep going.  I feel like I wanna at least talk about it, but at the same time, I don't want to bring my negativity to the thread.


----------



## toxapex

spCrossing said:


> The thread to end all eggs.



The Alpha and the Omegga


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

computertrash said:


> all yall are posting too fast i cant keep up



Eggxactly :3

I'm sorry I had too lol. 


ARGH I can't find the first one SERIOSULY what is wrong with me


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Bunchi said:


> I eggree, I must reggfresh eggvery few minutes to eggsure my reading of all the eggxcellent egg-puns! So many reggspectable puns!



So many egg puns, my mind can't process them eggnough x.x


----------



## Homura

Sucre said:


> in the OP it says some eggs dont have graphics/images



yea i get that but then how do you find them? just scoop your mouse over? or what


----------



## Alienfish

Irarina said:


> Red jay, music and pic. I will do more tour for the red jay. Probably miss it while focussing on others.
> I have unexpectedly learn more about TBT map now :3



yeah same here. and i dont get the strength one either. jeebus. master of jacks idiom thing.. nope.

should be said this is hard for people being here for over a year too


----------



## Bowie

Hey, what did I miss?


----------



## Franny

computertrash said:


> doki doki ٩(๑❛ᴗ❛๑)۶



_i hearby decree, on this day, computertrash (dave strider?) shall be adopted as the neggst egg prince._


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Homura said:


> yea i get that but then how do you find them? just scoop your mouse over? or what



I'm doing this on an iPad so I hope not xD



I really hope I can ask this but can I get all 8 eggs on an IPad/not on a computer?


----------



## Franny

Bowie said:


> Hey, what did I miss?



ALOT of egg puns. run far away.


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


> Hey, what did I miss?



Just a lot of egg puns.


----------



## Bunchi

i had to eggvacuate the keyboard for a minute, but now that I've reggturned, I shell continue to eggxecute more shelly egg puns!


----------



## spCrossing

Bowie said:


> Hey, what did I miss?



Some eggciting eggness, that's for sure.


----------



## Adventure9

Bowie said:


> Hey, what did I miss?



A lot of puns...


----------



## Caius

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I'm doing this on an iPad so I hope not xD
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope I can ask this but can I get all 8 eggs on an IPad/not on a computer?



I honestly have no clue. I'm working off a desktop unit.


----------



## toxapex

Bowie said:


> Hey, what did I miss?



Eggvrything


----------



## DaCoSim

Eggtriolgy

One egg to rule them all ...


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

ZR388 said:


> I honestly have no clue. I'm working off a desktop unit.



AHHH I hope not. I really hope I don't have to sneak on my dads computer to do this and then get in trouble again.


----------



## Hyoshido

Sucre said:


> _i hearby decree, on this day, computertrash (dave strider?) shall be adopted as the neggst egg prince._


Yaaaaaas, dis is the best thing


----------



## spCrossing

I forgot about the easter egg hunt.

These egg puns are putting an EGGcruciating on my mind right now.


----------



## toxapex

jUST PLEASE GIVE MORE CLUES SO WE CAN STOP MAKEGG PUNS AND HAVE SOMETHEGG TO KEEP US BUSY


----------



## Franny

Hyogo said:


> Yaaaaaas, dis is the best thing



our family is growing at a very rapid rate


----------



## Caius

Please remember your post quality guys. I'm forgiving today but still  

Also I'm not sure if I said this earlier or not. If anything happens that you feel is necessary of a report please PM me here or on the IRC instead of submitting a report for it. Just today. I can't keep going back to the main page between watching four other tabs.


----------



## lalapyu

Sucre said:


> _i hearby decree, on this day, computertrash (dave strider?) shall be adopted as the neggst egg prince._


Whatever my Eggscellency the Queen wishes :B


Spoiler


----------



## Bunchi

ZR388 said:


> I'm going to slap you silly.



That eggpears to be a bit eggstreme if you ask me! I can't help it, they eggxit my mind so naturally.


----------



## Bowie

Oh, all right. Also, this thing is still driving me eggy, but I'm super determined.


----------



## Gracelia

Aghhh my brain already hurts from some of these, lol. Got my first egg though, so that's a good start! :,)


----------



## LaBelleFleur

ZR388 said:


> I use max posts per page. Always have.



Dumb question: How do I turn this on? I think my brain is scrambled from trying to figure out the code for six, haha. Going to go for a walk soon and try to clear my head.


----------



## lazuli

Sucre said:


> _i hearby decree, on this day, computertrash (dave strider?) shall be adopted as the neggst egg prince._



thank u (?‿?)


----------



## Franny

ZR388 said:


> Please remember your post quality guys. I'm forgiving today but still
> 
> Also I'm not sure if I said this earlier or not. If anything happens that you feel is necessary of a report please PM me here or on the IRC instead of submitting a report for it. Just today. I can't keep going back to the main page between watching four other tabs.



for the whole reporting thing, are we able to report it if we see other people trying to get hints from others? or can it only be the person who's asked for hints?
if that makes sense?

- - - Post Merge - - -



lalapyu said:


> Whatever my Eggscellency the Queen wishes :B
> 
> 
> Spoiler



thank you, this picture is eggcellent. truly captures the spirit of our family


----------



## Caius

LaBelleFleur said:


> Dumb question: How do I turn this on? I think my brain is scrambled from trying to figure out the code for six, haha. Going to go for a walk soon and try to clear my head.



Settings > General Settings > Show 40 Posts Per Page



Sucre said:


> for the whole reporting thing, are we able to report it if we see other people trying to get hints from others? or can it only be the person who's asked for hints?
> if that makes sense?



Both is fine. You can report it or just shoot me a PM. Either is fine. I'll get to the PM faster for once.


----------



## toxapex

I'm going home soon on a 3-hour drive. When I get home I have to do homework. 

I'm calling it right now. They are going to put up more clues right after I leave :')


----------



## Franny

tokayseye said:


> I'm going home soon on a 3-hour drive. When I get home I have to do homework.
> 
> I'm calling it right now. They are going to put up more clues right after I leave :')



at least you'll have something to look forward too when you get back, yeah?


----------



## LambdaDelta

ZR388 said:


> Settings > General Settings > Show 40 Posts Per Page



I never knew of this before.

Thanks for this eggsellent tip.


----------



## LethalLulu

Gonna play some league to get my mind clear~

It's funny because since my bf and I started dating, we've had a running joke that I am an egg, so he told me to look in the mirror.  That's the only egg I'll ever need xD


----------



## toxapex

Sucre said:


> at least you'll have something to look forward too when you get back, yeah?



Yeah, but I might be too eggupied with homework to do the egg hunt. I should've brought more of it with me than I did but I didn't eggspect there to be no new clues all day.


----------



## CrazyCat42

Let's all keep scrambling to crack these puzzles. You can't expect something like this to be over easy. Though if I don't get #8 eventually I feel I might dye. I guess you can't make an omelette without cracking a few eggs... 

...

Albumen


----------



## NightDelight

crying egg tears because of the music and red jays ones 

rip in yolk


----------



## Ayaya

That Zipper T Bunny on the banner creeps me out to be honest.  I feel like if I stare at it, it gets closer each time.. .


----------



## toxapex

CrazyCat42 said:


> Let's all keep scrambling to crack these puzzles. You can't expect something like this to be over easy. Though if I don't get #8 eventually I feel I might dye. I guess you can't make an omelette without cracking a few eggs...
> 
> ...
> 
> Albumen



eggspect*


----------



## Franny

NightDelight said:


> crying egg tears because of the music and red jays ones
> 
> rip in yolk



reggst in peace


----------



## Naiad

Sucre said:


> at least you'll have something to look forward too when you get back, yeah?





tokayseye said:


> Yeah, but I might be too eggupied with homework to do the egg hunt. I should've brought more of it with me than I did but I didn't eggspect there to be no new clues all day.



mfw you're looking forward to seeing more clues than to seeing me :")))
i didn't eggspect this from you smh


----------



## toxapex

Ayaya said:


> That Zipper T Bunny on the banner creeps me out to be honest.  I feel like if I stare at it, it gets closer each time.. .



He's not creepy, he's just a little egg-centric!


----------



## Bowie

Egg 5 is confusing me. Do I actually have to purchase it?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

ZR388 said:


> Settings > General Settings > Show 40 Posts Per Page



Thanks! 

Well, I'm off for a bit, just need to remember that the clues won't spoil and I'll get it eggventually. Have fun yolking around with all these egg puns.


----------



## Alienfish

this is getting eggnoxious 

j/k

not that i aim for the golden egg or anything... but hard enough to keep me occupied.


----------



## toxapex

N i c o said:


> mfw you're looking forward to seeing more clues than to seeing me :")))
> i didn't eggspect this from you smh



I never said that


----------



## Bunchi

The eggtreme eggmount of puns is megging me dizzy with eggcitement. Y'all are eggxemplary in eggxecuting these yolks! Shell, some of you make better puns than my older brother! ((Trust me, that's an eggtreme honor. My brother is a prime eggxample of someone who knows their puns.))


----------



## Kyuby

well, tht's it, Im out , been trying to get  a single egg besides the paied one for 5 hours already , Im just too dumb for these riddles, I might give it a try at the rest of them though


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I just texted an egg pun..... You guys are contagious!!!


----------



## Franny

Frances-Simoun said:


> I just texted an egg pun..... You guys are contagious!!!



you're being eggfested with the puns. there is no veggcine.


----------



## Caius

Kyuby said:


> well, tht's it, Im out , been trying to get  a single egg besides the paied one for 5 hours already , Im just too dumb for these riddles, I might give it a try at the rest of them though



Take a break. Most likely you're over thinking what you're looking for


----------



## Alienfish

*throws skittles at picture* 

i keep seeing.. weird things.


----------



## toxapex

We all have an equal shot at the riddles. In this respeggt, they are eggalitarian.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> *throws skittles at picture*
> 
> i keep seeing.. weird things.



Guess the rainbow, taste the rainbow


----------



## Bunchi

tokayseye said:


> We all have an equal shot at the riddles. In this respeggt, they are eggalitarian.



Did you mean....



_eggqual_


----------



## LyraVale

Frances-Simoun said:


> I just texted an egg pun..... You guys are contagious!!!



don't you mean you tEGGsted?


----------



## Alienfish

already tasted the rainbow nothing came from it


----------



## Franny

this entire thread is just eggcellent. i'm so glad everyone having an eggstravagant time with this event. thanks to the mods for making today fun


----------



## zoetrope

Noiru said:


> *throws skittles at picture*
> 
> i keep seeing.. weird things.




I had nightmares about it.  I woke up in the middle of the night and decided that it HAD to be a dodo.  It isn't.  T_T


----------



## Bunchi

ZR388 said:


> Take a break. Most likely you're over thinking what you're looking for



You're eggsolutely eggxemplary at eggparting eggcouragement! The people who reggceive it must feel eggtremely eggstatic!


----------



## Caius

Sucre said:


> this entire thread is just eggcellent. i'm so glad everyone having an eggstravagant time with this event. thanks to the mods for making today fun



I'm worried if I leave you guys alone again it'll all blow up!



Bunchi said:


> You're eggsolutely eggxemplary at eggparting eggcouragement! The people who reggceive it must feel eggtremely eggstatic!



You're all making my dyslexia feel like my own personal hell


----------



## spCrossing

I need to stop it with this egg puns, they're really scrambling my brain at this point.

Now omelet everyone continue with this eggciting eggfest.


----------



## Franny

ZR388 said:


> I'm worried if I leave you guys alone again it'll all blow up!



you should stay with us
join us, ZR, and make puns with us.


----------



## toxapex

Bunchi said:


> Did you mean....
> 
> 
> 
> _eggqual_



No

I thought of writing eggqual but equal has the wrong e sound and no g so nah

Thanks for the seggestion though


----------



## Bunchi

ZR388 said:


> I'm worried if I leave you guys alone again it'll all blow up!



This thread will eggxplode whether you're here or not. There's no queggstion about it. I'm sure it'll be shell-shocking.


----------



## toxapex

spCrossing said:


> I need to stop it with this egg puns, they're really scrambling my brain at this point.
> 
> Now omelet everyone continue with this eggciting eggfest.



Shamelessly stealing from jav tsk tsk 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZR388 said:


> I'm worried if I leave you guys alone again it'll all blow up!
> 
> 
> 
> You're all making my dyslexia feel like my own personal hell



Alone eggain*


----------



## Bunchi

ZR388 said:


> I'm worried if I leave you guys alone again it'll all blow up!
> 
> 
> 
> You're all making my dyslexia feel like my own personal hell



Eggstremely sorry, ZR388! We'll try to reggstrain our shelly puns!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

WHAT LIST DAMMIT  -smashes head on desk- The #7 is supposed to be easy and its hell for me still DX


----------



## Franny

Bunchi said:


> This thread will eggxplode whether you're here or not. There's no queggstion about it. I'm sure it'll be shell-shocking.



your puns are eggceptionally amazing! well done


----------



## spCrossing

tokayseye said:


> Shamelessly stealing from jav tsk tsk


This is what happens when you ran out of good egg puns to use. :c


----------



## danioof

I'm only missing #2 and #8! I don't understand how some people figure out that picture in like less than 30 seconds  Props to the mods though, this is fun! Though super time consuming- I have so much work to do that I'm actively procrastinating on ;-;


----------



## Kyuby

Just a question, Im not sure if it's allowed by the mods

I just wanna know where (in terms of the page) are the eggs located at, I mean, if I get to the thread / Page they are at where they will show up? I think I might have found some but I don't know where they might be located at =(


----------



## Heyden

Frances-Simoun said:


> WHAT LIST DAMMIT  -smashes head on desk- The #7 is supposed to be easy and its hell for me still DX



I'm screaming with you ..


----------



## lazuli

how long after the easter hunt will we all be making egg puns
tell me
_how long_


----------



## Caius

Frances-Simoun said:


> WHAT LIST DAMMIT  -smashes head on desk- The #7 is supposed to be easy and its hell for me still DX



Remember, take a step back, breathe, and remember it's all okay if you miss a couple with this batch. Who knows.. you may just find they get _easier_ later on as more come out because you find some sort of thinking pattern 




Kyuby said:


> Just a question, Im not sure if it's allowed by the mods
> 
> I just wanna know where (in terms of the page) are the eggs located at, I mean, if I get to the thread / Page they are at where they will show up? I think I might have found some but I don't know where they might be located at =(




This is a very common question. The only answer I can provide is _if it's not exceptionally obvious, it probably won't be correct._


----------



## Bunchi

Sucre said:


> your puns are eggceptionally amazing! well done



I eggpreciate the eggknowledgement! I try to eggxecute my eggpearance as princess eggtremely shell.


----------



## mdchan

I seem to be a few eggs short of a carton, because I just can't seem to figure out the ones I'm missing.


----------



## Franny

computertrash said:


> how long after the easter hunt will we all be making egg puns
> tell me
> _how long_



probably just until the mods get eggrivated and tell us to stop

or until the thregg closes.


----------



## Caius

Sucre said:


> probably just until the mods get eggrivated and tell us to stop
> 
> or until the thregg closes.



Y'all are having fun. That's all that really matters to me. 

Happy easter, jerks.


----------



## Bunchi

Sucre said:


> probably just until the mods get eggrivated and tell us to stop
> 
> or until the thregg closes.



I seggond this. Somehow, I feel as though the former will take eggfect before the latter.


----------



## lazuli

tbh none of yalls egg yolks have made me crack up
truth be told i am not eggceptional when it comes to them either
but its just sad


----------



## toxapex

Family friendly dieggram for all your egg pun needs 

Now let's all have a blastodisc thinking of some intelleggent puns!


----------



## NightDelight

That thregg pun just made me groan out loud. Congrats.


----------



## Bunchi

ZR388 said:


> Y'all are having fun. That's all that really matters to me.
> 
> Happy easter, jerks.



Happy Eggster to you, too! We're all eggtremely apologeggtic that you think we're jerks!


----------



## spCrossing

ZR388 said:


> Y'all are having fun. That's all that really matters to me.
> 
> Happy easter, jerks.



yolk welcome, rad dude.

And also, happy happy eggster.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

ZR388 said:


> Remember, take a step back, breathe, and remember it's all okay if you miss a couple with this batch. Who knows.. you may just find they get _easier_ later on as more come out because you find some sort of thinking pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very common question. The only answer I can provide is _if it's not exceptionally obvious, it probably won't be correct._



Hopefully they get easier xD I just want one egg collectible


----------



## Franny

ZR388 said:


> Y'all are having fun. That's all that really matters to me.
> 
> Happy easter, jerks.



happy eggster


----------



## Caius

Frances-Simoun said:


> Hopefully they get easier xD I just want one egg collectible



Oh trust me, with all those empty slots on the main page? More than enough opportunity! I didn't have an easy time of any of this last year when I could participate but I still managed a Yoshi and Togepi egg. Your time to shine will come, just don't let it overwhelm you.

I'm no Yolkra Winfregg but like I said, everyone's time will come. Everyone will be able to get an egg if they try.


----------



## olivetree123

Wait wait wait what if I think I figured out one clue but it was actually another clue
_...........oh no_


----------



## Mewmewmewm

OHMYGODOHMYGODOHMYGDOIHABDDULHSBFDKUHBSFDKUHVVSDUFKHKFDUSHBVSDKUFHBSDF
I FIGURED OUT THE PICTURE ONE OH MY GODDDJSDFBUDHSFBHHSKD
THAT JUST MADE MY EASTER NOTHING ELSE MATTERS NOW
I just figured out that I was spelling the thing wrong the entire time ヽ(；▽；)ノ
Nothing matters now, imma go take a nap now (￣▽￣)


----------



## toxapex

Some of these riddles just seem


impreggnable


don't they


----------



## Bunchi

ZR388 said:


> Oh trust me, with all those empty slots on the main page? More than enough opportunity! I didn't have an easy time of any of this last year when I could participate but I still managed a Yoshi and Togepi egg. Your time to shine will come, just don't let it overwhelm you.
> 
> I'm no Yolkra Winfregg but like I said, everyone's time will come. Everyone will be able to get an egg if they try.



You've finally joined us in the shelly egg pun train, and you're doing eggxceptionally well! Congreggulations!


----------



## Franny

NightDelight said:


> That thregg pun just made me groan out loud. Congrats.



thanks, meme colleggtor


----------



## DaCoSim

ZR388 said:


> Oh trust me, with all those empty slots on the main page? More than enough opportunity! I didn't have an easy time of any of this last year when I could participate but I still managed a Yoshi and Togepi egg. Your time to shine will come, just don't let it overwhelm you.
> 
> I'm no Yolkra Winfregg but like I said, everyone's time will come. Everyone will be able to get an egg if they try.


^^^^^^ OMG!!!! Niiiice, Jamie!!!


----------



## Caius

Mewmewmewm said:


> OHMYGODOHMYGODOHMYGDOIHABDDULHSBFDKUHBSFDKUHVVSDUFKHKFDUSHBVSDKUFHBSDF
> I FIGURED OUT THE PICTURE ONE OH MY GODDDJSDFBUDHSFBHHSKD
> THAT JUST MADE MY EASTER NOTHING ELSE MATTERS NOW
> I just figured out that I was spelling the thing wrong the entire time ヽ(；▽；)ノ
> Nothing matters now, imma go take a nap now (￣▽￣)



Good job! Go sleep! You deserve it! please god take me with you



olivetree123 said:


> Wait wait wait what if I think I figured out one clue but it was actually another clue
> _...........oh no_



Congrats on getting one at least!


----------



## toxapex

Mewmewmewm said:


> OHMYGODOHMYGODOHMYGDOIHABDDULHSBFDKUHBSFDKUHVVSDUFKHKFDUSHBVSDKUFHBSDF
> I FIGURED OUT THE PICTURE ONE OH MY GODDDJSDFBUDHSFBHHSKD
> THAT JUST MADE MY EASTER NOTHING ELSE MATTERS NOW
> I just figured out that I was spelling the thing wrong the entire time ヽ(；▽；)ノ
> Nothing matters now, imma go take a nap now (￣▽￣)



You earned it, kiddo. Congreggtulations.


----------



## Bunchi

I have to make a quick eggrand, but I'll reggturn soon!


----------



## Caius

I feel like we should change the "Like" button to a "high five" because that's what it feels like


----------



## Alienfish

SWEET JEBUS I FOUND ONE

pretty much a random just clicked around this is my new strategy lol.


----------



## spCrossing

ZR388 said:


> I feel like we should change the "Like" button to a "high five" because that's what it feels like


Please do.

That would be eggcellent.


----------



## Maruchan

jfc finally got Egg #6...now back to the steel enforced concrete wall of #4 and #7. ;__;


----------



## toxapex

ZR388 said:


> Good job! Go sleep! You deserve it! please god take me with you



Do you reggret becoming a mod bc of this thread


----------



## oath2order

look a countodown


----------



## Justin

Let's do this people!!


----------



## toxapex

ZR388 said:


> I feel like we should change the "Like" button to a "high five" because that's what it feels like



Tbh yes this would be cool


----------



## Franny

ZR388 said:


> Go sleep! You deserve it! please god take me with you


----------



## Vizionari

THERE'S A COUNTDOWN GUYS


----------



## Hyoshido

Oh yes, countdown hype.

It's when the Waluigi eggs end, buy all the Waluigi eggs you guys can!
ACTUALLY, DON'T, THEY'RE MINE.


----------



## kelsa

i just tried another code and a countdown timer popped up for 36 mins? is TBT going to explode my computer for a million failed entries?


----------



## lazuli

big scary countdown
spoopy


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

???

What's the countdown for?


----------



## spCrossing

Oh no, I'm not reggy for this.

Better get into the egg shelter quickly


----------



## Franny

35 MINEGGS OH MY EGG YAAAAAAS


----------



## lazuli

Justin said:


> Let's do this people!!



yes let us all punch justin


----------



## toxapex

inb4 I leave in exactly 34 minutes


----------



## marzipanmermaid

I'm still stuck on the same three eggs that I've been stuck on since this morning, lol.
And they're the supposedly super easy ones, lol. I might just call it a day, stick around for the puns, and wait for the next batch.


----------



## Mewmewmewm

AHHHH WHAT IS HAPPENING, ZR388 (my senpai oh my god) replied to me and then a couple of seconds later I realized where one of the eggs were!!!!
Senpai (￣◇￣ thank you for blessing me with your good luck powers that you have achieved by never sleeping~
Sleep now~


----------



## kelsa

crap no i have work in 6 and a half hours and now you're going to release the next batch? i'm never going to sleep. RIP me at work tonight


----------



## Justin

computertrash said:


> yes let us all punch justin



please no


----------



## lazuli

tfw ya computer is way off so countdown says 2 days 6 hr 23 min 40 sec


----------



## NightDelight

stop the puns or the consequences will be eggtreme. 

also, any of you yolks eggstatic about the new countdown?


----------



## lazuli

Justin said:


> please no



get redy
:^)


----------



## Bunchi

I've reggturned! Did I miss anything eggtreme?


----------



## Ragdoll

Wait what's tht countdown for, it's scaring me..


----------



## Bunchi

Included the egg hierarchy in my seggnature. I'm eggtremely proud to have been eggcluded!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I can't figure out the rest, I tried so hard! I want new clues.


----------



## Irarina

The countdown is for sure must be for the new hard-boiled eggs fresh from pot.


----------



## Bunchi

Sir Integra said:


> Wait what's tht countdown for, it's scaring me..



Surely it's for the neggxt batch of eggs, and the puns that'll follow.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

It's a bit frustrating that I think i know the 7th one but when i go there's no "particularly obvious" image or hint that it's correct x.x


----------



## lazuli

Hyogo said:


> Oh yes, countdown hype.
> 
> It's when the Waluigi eggs end, buy all the Waluigi eggs you guys can!
> ACTUALLY, DON'T, THEY'RE MINE.



dont get in between this egg and his eggs



Bunchi said:


> I've reggturned! Did I miss anything eggtreme?



_[crying and screaming intensifies]_


----------



## Lancelot

UPDATE YAY


----------



## Leela

A countdown appears! I'd better clear my scheggdule so I can put all my eggnergy into solving these eneggmas.


----------



## spCrossing

Sir Integra said:


> Wait what's tht countdown for, it's scaring me..



Get ready for some egglicious eggertainment, buddy.

We're going for a eggertaining eggventure!


----------



## JellyDitto

IT'S THE COUNTDOWN FOR THE EGGPOCALYPSE! EVERYBODY TAKE SHELTER!


----------



## Bunchi

JellyDitto said:


> IT'S THE COUNTDOWN FOR THE EGGPOCALYPSE! EVERYBODY TAKE SHELTER!



What a well-eggxeggcuted pun. Yolk's on us!


----------



## lazuli

JellyDitto said:


> IT'S THE COUNTDOWN FOR THE EGGPOCALYPSE! EVERYBODY TAKE SHELTER!



[gets out silverware]


----------



## toxapex

Let's just pun smash bros names until the timer runs out

Mariegg
Lueggi
Bowsegg 
Zeldegg
Legg 
Toon Legg
Pegg


----------



## lithiumlatte

I'm in egg hell ;_;


----------



## LambdaDelta

watch as the countdown is just for a shop restock


----------



## Bunchi

LambdaDelta said:


> watch as the countdown is just for a shop restock



I would eggtually kill a man, no yolk.


----------



## Vizionari

You guys are hilarious, omg, like eggstremely hilarious


----------



## Bunchi

lithiumlatte said:


> I'm in egg hell ;_;



you surely mean......






_egg heggven._


----------



## Ragdoll

*cires actuall taers*


----------



## toxapex

tokayseye said:


> Let's just pun smash bros names until the timer runs out
> 
> Mariegg
> Lueggi
> Bowsegg
> Zeldegg
> Legg
> Toon Legg
> Pegg



Nvm, that was an eggregious idea


----------



## Locket

But i have no eggs! MY EGGCITMENT IS DOWN RIGHT NOW!


EDIT: My computer can't take this


----------



## lazuli

plot twist
at the end of the countdown, all images on the site are replaced with zipper t bunny
there is no eggscape


----------



## spCrossing

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> But i have no eggs! MY EGGCITMENT IS DOWN RIGHT NOW!
> 
> 
> EDIT: My computer can't take this



I don't have eggs either.

But the eggcitement is killing me.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

computertrash said:


> plot twist
> at the end of the countdown, all images on the site are replaced with zipper t bunny
> there is no eggscape



...you're the Devil, lol.


----------



## toxapex

computertrash said:


> each one has a different name bruh



That double post was eggcessive


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Ugh, double post.


----------



## toxapex

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> ...you're the Devil, lol.



Deviled eggs


----------



## Bunchi

computertrash said:


> plot twist
> at the end of the countdown, all images on the site are replaced with zipper t bunny
> there is no eggscape



now THAT is egg hell. why would anyone want to eggdure that?


----------



## Caius

tokayseye said:


> Do you reggret becoming a mod bc of this thread



Honey I was a mod far before this happened. This is just the most "in the scene" stuff you've seen from me.


----------



## Improv

I need oNe MoRE *eye twitch*


----------



## Franny

_when will my refleggtion show
who i am inside_


----------



## Locket

spCrossing said:


> I don't have eggs either.
> 
> But the eggcitement is killing me.



My brain is cracked, so I have no eggs or eggcitment. My brain is too scrambled trying to find the clues out so I can crack them.

(I tried)


----------



## marzipanmermaid

tokayseye said:


> Deviled eggs



I WAS GONNA DO IT AND I MISSED MY CHANCE.


----------



## Bunchi

Sucre said:


> _when will my refleggtion show
> who i am inside_



this
this is beautiful
it gives me life
eggxemplary


----------



## spCrossing

Sucre said:


> _when will my refleggtion show
> who i am inside_



I must make an egg outta of you.


----------



## toxapex

ZR388 said:


> Honey I was a mod far before this happened. This is just the most "in the scene" stuff you've seen from me.



ik you've been a mod, I was just wondering how eggravated you are


----------



## lalapyu

computertrash said:


> plot twist
> at the end of the countdown, all images on the site are replaced with zipper t bunny
> there is no eggscape


D':
Nooo that would be horrible, he freaks me out so much .-.


----------



## Kyuby

OMGOMGOmg afer 5 hours I finally got the #8 egg , a friend just came home and he was like, oh, that looks like a **** and that was it!  it suddenly came to my mind too


----------



## Aizu

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> ...you're the Devil, lol.



A deviled egg = w =


----------



## toxapex

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I WAS GONNA DO IT AND I MISSED MY CHANCE.



As sonic the hegghog would say: "You're too slow!" 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lita_Chan said:


> A deviled egg = w =



Hey man


----------



## spCrossing

Lita_Chan said:


> A deviled egg = w =







Eggciting isn't it?


----------



## Bunchi

Kyuby said:


> OMGOMGOmg afer 5 hours I finally got the 8th one , a friend just came home and he was lik,e, oh, that looks like a **** and that was it!  it suddenly came to my mind



Congreggulations! I still only have two, but that's beggause I've been eggxecuting puns instead of scrambling my brain for answers.


----------



## lazuli

less than 18 min
whos redy to punch justin


----------



## LyraVale

I swear you can put a countdown to absolutely nothing, and my brain will get hyped. 

Although, I really do need to find another egg, so...yeah, I'm eggstra eggsited for the next clues.


----------



## Alienfish

why am i so bad with names, i kinda got what it is but idfk what it's named boooo


----------



## spCrossing

computertrash said:


> less than 18 min
> whos redy to punch justin


I'm reggy.


----------



## Bunchi

computertrash said:


> less than 18 min
> whos redy to punch justin



*raises hand*
shell we just go ahead and eggpart some punches now?


----------



## Alienfish

nah just stuff him with eggplants


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I should play the egg event in AC:NL before trying my luck at the new batch of clues :'D ffs


----------



## Lancelot

Me right now..


----------



## Vizionari

15 minutes get reggy


----------



## Kendai

Ah ha! Kenshin has showed me the eggsact way to another well-laid egg! Hop-hop-hooray for anime!


----------



## spCrossing

Noiru said:


> nah just stuff him with eggplants



wonderful.

This better be an eggstatic eggfest.


----------



## Bunchi

I have to say, I'm megga eggcited for the new basket of egg clues! This'll be one shell of an egg hunt!


----------



## Kyuby

just got a question, after these new egg clues are out, will the first 8 get removed? lie, they wont be redeemable again?


----------



## Franny

Vizionari said:


> 15 minutes get reggy



my body is reggy


----------



## toxapex

spCrossing said:


> I'm reggy.



My body is reggy


----------



## Locket

This is as bad as when the fair was going on >.< My computers gonna be scrambled!


----------



## Leela

I'd laugh if when the countdown reached zero, nothing happened.


----------



## Alienfish

spCrossing said:


> wonderful.
> 
> This better be an eggstatic eggfest.



eggstasy indeed


----------



## toxapex

Sucre said:


> my body is reggy



GODDAMNIT


----------



## Bunchi

Leela said:


> I'd laugh if when the countdown reached zero, nothing happened.



That would be eggtremely unpleggseant. This thread would surely be thrown into shell.


----------



## Caius

I have 13 mins to make coffee so I can deal with you guys.


----------



## spCrossing

tokayseye said:


> GODDAMNIT



You were a bit late to the yolk, buddy ol' egg.


----------



## Bunchi

ZR388 said:


> I have 13 mins to make coffee so I can deal with you guys.



If our yolks make you sick, meggbe you can get off work later!


----------



## Vizionari

anyone madly refregging the page


----------



## Franny

tokayseye said:


> GODDAMNIT



ehehehheheh :j


----------



## Bunchi

Vizionari said:


> anyone madly refregging the page



I am. Shell, I have to reggfreggsh every few seggonds to keep up with the eggtreme eggmount of puns and yolks!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Man, i'm getting *ex*tremely tired of these "egg" puns. I didn't add an egg pun into extremely because I'm so tired of people constantly abusing egg puns!


----------



## toxapex

ZR388 said:


> I have 13 mins to make coffee so I can deal with you guys.



Put in eggstra sugar.


----------



## Lancelot

I gawts a new signature


----------



## lazuli

ZR388 said:


> I have 13 mins to make coffee so I can deal with you guys.



eggspect to make a lot of coffee, m8


----------



## toxapex

spCrossing said:


> You were a bit late to the yolk, buddy ol' egg.



I got ninjegged


----------



## spCrossing

ZR388 said:


> I have 13 mins to make coffee so I can deal with you guys.


We're all going to go to egg hell for this, aren't we?

Also, I heard yolk is good for coffeeg.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

that countdown...is that means we can't solve the first 8 riddles anymore?


----------



## Vizionari

tokayseye said:


> Put in eggstra *sugar*.



seggar*


----------



## toxapex

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I gawts a new signature



sEGGnature*


----------



## Bunchi

Paperboy012305 said:


> Man, i'm getting *ex*tremely tired of these "egg" puns. I didn't add an egg pun into extremely because I'm so tired of people constantly abusing egg puns!



We're all eggtremely sorry for eggxhausting you. Our yolk eggbuse may be over the top, but shell, we've created an eggtire hierarchy off of them. See the hierarchy in my seggnature for reggference!


----------



## Nyehwweh

ALl ready to go on this year's hunt! ^^


----------



## Franny

8 MINUTES
IM EGGSTREMELY EGGCITED


----------



## Bunchi

Luna Moonbug said:


> that countdown...is that means we can't solve the first 8 riddles anymore?



We can solve the riddles until the end of the event! I thikn it's just for the next batch. (sorry for the lack of puns! I know there's potential in here~)


----------



## g u m m i

I CAN'T FIND ANY OF THEM
-rage quit-


----------



## toxapex

Bunchi said:


> We can solve the riddles until the end of the *event*! I thikn it's just for the next batch. (sorry for the lack of puns! I know there's potential in here~)



Eggvent*


----------



## DaCoSim

Ugh. I don't even be able to start on the next batch until like 11:30 pm cst! Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## LaBelleFleur

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> I CAN'T FIND ANY OF THEM
> -*regg* quit-



I fixed it for you.


----------



## toxapex

Oh no I think I'm leaving in a sec 

Nooooooooo


----------



## Caius

Okay for the next five minutes and 30 seconds we can play the quiet game.


----------



## Bunchi

Just five preggcious minutes eggtil the reggveal of the new clues! Eggrebody be eggtremely sharp! All shell will break loose in a few seggonds!


----------



## lazuli

heres a fun lil egg horoscope for yall :^)

Aries: badass egg
Taurus: passionate egg
Gemini: talking egg
Cancer: crying egg
Leo: egg of love
Virgo: hot egg
Libra: boring egg
Scorpio: dead egg
Sagittarius: egg
Aquarius: simply not an egg
Capricorn: Easter egg
Pisces: chill egg

E: and another

Aries - hard boiled egg
Taurus - egg that wont frickin crack
Gemini - a carton of 24 eggs
Cancer - the single egg left in the carton that u need for ur recipe
Leo - egg that jumped out of my hand i swear i didnt drop it
Virgo - scrambled egg
Libra - egg whites
Scorpio - egg thats shell breaks off into ur batter goddammit 
Sagittarius - sunny side up egg
Capricorn - cut up egg in a salad
Aquarius - not actually an egg, just a meme
Pisces - eggnog

i am just an egg/sunny side up egg


----------



## LaBelleFleur

ZR388 said:


> Okay for the next five minutes and 30 seconds we can play the quiet game.



But where's the eggcitement in that?


----------



## Lancelot

Nearly tyme guys!


----------



## Blizzard

On a scale of 1-10, how hard is #3?  Can I ask that?


----------



## Locket

4 minutes and I have to play with me second cousins! Dang


----------



## Chris

computertrash said:


> yes let us all punch justin



Don't you dare.


----------



## spCrossing

4 more minutes until we become veggstables.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

computertrash said:


> heres a fun lil egg horoscope for yall :^)
> 
> Aries: badass egg
> Taurus: passionate egg
> Gemini: talking egg
> Cancer: crying egg
> Leo: egg of love
> Virgo: hot egg
> Libra: boring egg
> Scorpio: dead egg
> Sagittarius: egg
> Aquarius: simply not an egg
> Capricorn: Easter egg
> Pisces: chill egg
> 
> E: and another
> 
> Aries - hard boiled egg
> Taurus - egg that wont frickin crack
> Gemini - a carton of 24 eggs
> Cancer - the single egg left in the carton that u need for ur recipe
> Leo - egg that jumped out of my hand i swear i didnt drop it
> Virgo - scrambled egg
> Libra - egg whites
> Scorpio - egg thats shell breaks off into ur batter goddammit
> Sagittarius - sunny side up egg
> Capricorn - cut up egg in a salad
> Aquarius - not actually an egg, just a meme
> Pisces - eggnog



Does that mean Humpty Dumpty is a Scorpio?


----------



## Franny

computertrash said:


> heres a fun lil egg horoscope for yall :^)
> 
> Aries: badass egg
> Taurus: passionate egg
> Gemini: talking egg
> Cancer: crying egg
> Leo: egg of love
> Virgo: hot egg
> Libra: boring egg
> Scorpio: dead egg
> Sagittarius: egg
> Aquarius: simply not an egg
> Capricorn: Easter egg
> Pisces: chill egg
> 
> E: and another
> 
> Aries - hard boiled egg
> Taurus - egg that wont frickin crack
> Gemini - a carton of 24 eggs
> Cancer - the single egg left in the carton that u need for ur recipe
> Leo - egg that jumped out of my hand i swear i didnt drop it
> Virgo - scrambled egg
> Libra - egg whites
> Scorpio - egg thats shell breaks off into ur batter goddammit
> Sagittarius - sunny side up egg
> Capricorn - cut up egg in a salad
> Aquarius - not actually an egg, just a meme
> Pisces - eggnog



aww yes
im a chill egg

and eggnog


----------



## Cam1

computertrash said:


> heres a fun lil egg horoscope for yall :^)
> 
> Aries: badass egg
> Taurus: passionate egg
> Gemini: talking egg
> Cancer: crying egg
> Leo: egg of love
> Virgo: hot egg
> Libra: boring egg
> Scorpio: dead egg
> Sagittarius: egg
> Aquarius: simply not an egg
> Capricorn: Easter egg
> Pisces: chill egg
> 
> E: and another
> 
> Aries - hard boiled egg
> Taurus - egg that wont frickin crack
> Gemini - a carton of 24 eggs
> Cancer - the single egg left in the carton that u need for ur recipe
> Leo - egg that jumped out of my hand i swear i didnt drop it
> Virgo - scrambled egg
> Libra - egg whites
> Scorpio - egg thats shell breaks off into ur batter goddammit
> Sagittarius - sunny side up egg
> Capricorn - cut up egg in a salad
> Aquarius - not actually an egg, just a meme
> Pisces - eggnog


I saw those last night  I laughed way too hard


----------



## toxapex

computertrash said:


> heres a fun lil egg horoscope for yall :^)
> 
> Aries: badass egg
> Taurus: passionate egg
> Gemini: talking egg
> Cancer: crying egg
> Leo: egg of love
> Virgo: hot egg
> Libra: boring egg
> Scorpio: dead egg
> Sagittarius: egg
> Aquarius: simply not an egg
> Capricorn: Easter egg
> Pisces: chill egg
> 
> E: and another
> 
> Aries - hard boiled egg
> Taurus - egg that wont frickin crack
> Gemini - a carton of 24 eggs
> Cancer - the single egg left in the carton that u need for ur recipe
> Leo - egg that jumped out of my hand i swear i didnt drop it
> Virgo - scrambled egg
> Libra - egg whites
> Scorpio - egg thats shell breaks off into ur batter goddammit
> Sagittarius - sunny side up egg
> Capricorn - cut up egg in a salad
> Aquarius - not actually an egg, just a meme
> Pisces - eggnog



Hard boiled badass egg


----------



## danioof

The first batch doesn't become locked or anything after the second batch comes out, right? o-o I guess I'll find out soon either way!


----------



## Homura

Blizzard said:


> On a scale of 1-10, how hard is #3?  Can I ask that?



like a 6

what are these eggs even for


----------



## lithiumlatte

ZR388 make me a coffee too!!   I am suffering >.< 

How do I still only have 3?? Hope the next ones are easier o.o


----------



## Paperboy012305

Bunchi said:


> We're all eggtremely sorry for eggxhausting you. Our yolk eggbuse may be over the top, but shell, we've created an eggtire hierarchy off of them. See the hierarchy in my seggnature for reggference!


I see.

Well, make egg puns all you want. I certainly am not doing them.


----------



## Witch

Blizzard said:


> On a scale of 1-10, how hard is #3?  Can I ask that?



I think is easy c:

I cant found #1 #8 and #4


----------



## lazuli

Tina said:


> Don't you dare.



YOU CANT STOP ME, TINA. UR NOT MY MOM.


----------



## cheezyfries

computertrash said:


> heres a fun lil egg horoscope for yall :^)
> 
> Aries: badass egg
> Taurus: passionate egg
> Gemini: talking egg
> Cancer: crying egg
> Leo: egg of love
> Virgo: hot egg
> Libra: boring egg
> Scorpio: dead egg
> Sagittarius: egg
> Aquarius: simply not an egg
> Capricorn: Easter egg
> Pisces: chill egg
> 
> E: and another
> 
> Aries - hard boiled egg
> Taurus - egg that wont frickin crack
> Gemini - a carton of 24 eggs
> Cancer - the single egg left in the carton that u need for ur recipe
> Leo - egg that jumped out of my hand i swear i didnt drop it
> Virgo - scrambled egg
> Libra - egg whites
> Scorpio - egg thats shell breaks off into ur batter goddammit
> Sagittarius - sunny side up egg
> Capricorn - cut up egg in a salad
> Aquarius - not actually an egg, just a meme
> Pisces - eggnog
> 
> i am just an egg/sunny side up egg



i'm 24 eggs? does this mean i am the golden egg


----------



## toxapex

I have to get ready to go  maybe I can get one or two before I go


----------



## JellyDitto

2 minutes get hype


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

egg of love that jumped out of my hand i swear i didnt drop it.

Omg the nerves for the new clues are too strong rn.


----------



## Bunchi

Blizzard said:


> On a scale of 1-10, how hard is #3?  Can I ask that?



I've yet to get that one. To me, it doesn't seem too eggtreme, though. I must be looking in the wrong threggs. I suppose maybe a #4-#5.


----------



## Blizzard

Homura said:


> like a 6
> 
> what are these eggs even for



Thank you.  Ugh.  The eggs are to buy more eggs!  Collectibles.


----------



## g u m m i

LaBelleFleur said:


> I fixed it for you.


That doesn't make any sense
THIS IS WHAT THE EGGS THREAD WAS FOR BEFORE IT CLOSED
WHYYY


----------



## Paperboy012305

computertrash said:


> heres a fun lil egg horoscope for yall :^)
> 
> Aries: badass egg
> Taurus: passionate egg
> Gemini: talking egg
> *Cancer: crying egg*
> Leo: egg of love
> Virgo: hot egg
> Libra: boring egg
> Scorpio: dead egg
> Sagittarius: egg
> Aquarius: simply not an egg
> Capricorn: Easter egg
> Pisces: chill egg
> 
> E: and another
> 
> Aries - hard boiled egg
> Taurus - egg that wont frickin crack
> Gemini - a carton of 24 eggs
> Cancer - the single egg left in the carton that u need for ur recipe
> Leo - egg that jumped out of my hand i swear i didnt drop it
> Virgo - scrambled egg
> Libra - egg whites
> Scorpio - egg thats shell breaks off into ur batter goddammit
> Sagittarius - sunny side up egg
> Capricorn - cut up egg in a salad
> Aquarius - not actually an egg, just a meme
> Pisces - eggnog
> 
> i am just an egg/sunny side up egg


I'm cancer, so that means i'm a crybaby!?

Not cool! Eggmit it! (I only did one, why not? I won't do them again!)


----------



## spCrossing

1 more minute,

Reggs in piece, everyyolk.


----------



## NightDelight

computertrash said:


> heres a fun lil egg horoscope for yall :^)
> 
> Aries: badass egg
> Taurus: passionate egg
> Gemini: talking egg
> Cancer: crying egg
> Leo: egg of love
> Virgo: hot egg
> Libra: boring egg
> Scorpio: dead egg
> Sagittarius: egg
> Aquarius: simply not an egg
> Capricorn: Easter egg
> Pisces: chill egg
> 
> E: and another
> 
> Aries - hard boiled egg
> Taurus - egg that wont frickin crack
> Gemini - a carton of 24 eggs
> Cancer - the single egg left in the carton that u need for ur recipe
> Leo - egg that jumped out of my hand i swear i didnt drop it
> Virgo - scrambled egg
> Libra - egg whites
> Scorpio - egg thats shell breaks off into ur batter goddammit
> Sagittarius - sunny side up egg
> Capricorn - cut up egg in a salad
> Aquarius - not actually an egg, just a meme
> Pisces - eggnog
> 
> i am just an egg/sunny side up egg



WOAH, WHERE IS THE EGGY LOVE FOR AQUARIUS?? ;-; 

every yolk is special


----------



## Vizionari

less than minute


----------



## lalapyu

This eggstreme tension is killing me.
I'm going to make soup with eggs to calm down :B


----------



## g u m m i

Hype


----------



## Homura




----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

spCrossing said:


> 1 more minute,
> 
> Reggs in piece, everyyolk.



Are you yolking with me with this eggtremly horrifying pun.


----------



## Vizionari

I'm already stumped by the new clues


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

*holds up three fingers* MAY THE ODDS BE EVER IN YOUR FAVOR


----------



## Swablu

just updated and completely lost on the clues already


----------



## Paperboy012305

Look at that! New clues!

I'll do a better job at finding eggs this time!


----------



## alesha

Missed it


----------



## Alienfish

Easter egg cut up egg in a salad, interesting


----------



## spCrossing

"The amateur artist tried their best, but ultimately remained at the bottom of the ladder."

Oh TBT....

You do know my unpopularity when it comes to art...


----------



## Laudine

Woop found one more egg in the latest clue... No idea about the rest though.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

-Looks at new clues with a "mind****ed" expression-  Why


----------



## alesha

It just popped up in the last 30 secs, somehow before NOTHING about Easter showed up.


----------



## tobi!

&#55357;&#56344; 
yup. im done.


----------



## Bunchi

I'm eggtremely sad to say it, but I must eggvacuate! I will think of you and all your puns! I may be back on later today, but most likely not! Eggtremely sorry! We shall meet again! ~Egg Princess Bunchi


----------



## Franny

oh my gosh ive only gotten one. i'm stumped.


----------



## Vizionari

I found #11, progress


----------



## Aizu

"Many consider this event irrelevant" 
Please don't tell me your talking about this event


----------



## LambdaDelta

this site lag is making things eggscruciatingly more difficult


----------



## alesha

0! Ouch! My least favourite number!


----------



## spCrossing

Yep, this is too hard for this old egg.

My brain keeps getting scrambled by this.


----------



## tobi!

Lita_Chan said:


> "Many consider this event irrelevant"
> Please don't tell me your talking about this event



irrelephant**


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The easter event may have the rarest collectible, but this event is no more epic than the TBT Fair.


----------



## spCrossing

Norski said:


> irrelephant**


_Irreggephant_


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Yay, got enough for the Yoshi egg!  The search continues...


----------



## spCrossing

I thought I got 15.....but I didn't...

This game is hard. :c


----------



## Chris

computertrash said:


> YOU CANT STOP ME, TINA. UR NOT MY MOM.



I might not be your mum, but you're choosing to pick on my man! 


Enjoy the second batch!


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> this site lag is making things eggscruciatingly more difficult


Good to know i'm not the only one with this problem!


----------



## penguins

ive found two
two eggs


----------



## olivetree123

still really wanna get the yoshi and classic eggs this year so i'm not quite out of egg hell yet, RIP


----------



## Paperboy012305

spCrossing said:


> I thought I got 15.....but I didn't...
> 
> This game is hard. :c


Same. I only got 2 eggs.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Paperboy012305 said:


> Good to know i'm not the only one with this problem!



*starts singing* 

We're all in this together


----------



## Tokage

I just finally found a second one! I feel very accomplished lol.  I also think I understand what to look for now for some of these... the hunt continues!


----------



## mogyay

Well that's me away on holiday in a few hours so egg hunting will be at a very minimum. But I got myself an egg so I'm happy! Thanks for putting this on guys, it's been a ton of fun


----------



## Caius

You guys can do this!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Egg 9 was SO EASY!!! It needs to be in the baby tier.


----------



## cheezyfries

coulda sworn i had 11 but at least i got 9! now only to get two or five more...


----------



## Franny

i have gotten my first egg collectable. i can truly behold myself as the egg queen now. hail.


----------



## Bowie

I am still doomed.


----------



## LyraVale

I'm using the lag time to stare at that pic...I will NOT give up


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Okay found #11 pretty easy!  let's see what else i can find


----------



## LambdaDelta

this lag is killllling me

forget the clues, this lag is the true obstacle


----------



## mdchan

Well...off the top of my head, I have no idea.  XD

So, in not keeping up with Mario games that much, I went to look up Toadette, and I gotta say...there is some really, really, really, really, _really_ weird fan stuff out there.


----------



## Cam1

I got 11 instantly. I visit that place way too much lol


----------



## snapdragon

I really want the classic egg--have to find 1 more!!! ;w;


----------



## Aradai

#15 got me like


----------



## mdchan

LambdaDelta said:


> this lag is killllling me
> 
> forget the clues, this lag is the true obstacle



Agreed!  I feel like I'm back on dial-up!  Maybe if I play the noises the computer used to make when connecting, I'll believe I am on dial up.  XD


----------



## Kyuby

I'd still like to know where the eggs are placed at in the sections, I mean like, will I find it as a banner at the top or is it hidden ammong the text?


----------



## Amissapanda

I may have to give up for now and come back later. The site is so laggy right now that I can barely navigate anything.


----------



## lazuli

Tina said:


> I might not be your mum, but you're choosing to pick on my man!



thats no man thats a baby


----------



## Laudine

Yay got one more! So hoping I can get 2 more ;~;


----------



## Lancelot

I found 11 as I was cruisin the foums.Lucky me


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> this lag is killllling me
> 
> forget the clues, this lag is the true obstacle


Got that right!


----------



## SRS

Well, other than the one you buy I have only been able to find #7. I thought it was really easy and obvious, but all the other ones? Everything single thing I think of is a no go.


----------



## Caius

computertrash said:


> thats no man thats a baby



That's _my_ baby. Watch it


----------



## Zane

i'm actually really interested to see who'll end up getting the golden egg


----------



## Franny

reggst in peace tbt. died of lag.


----------



## CozyKitsune

I got the last one... I am not very smart ahah


----------



## Tokage

The site's lagging really bad for me too. ;_; I keep having to refresh everything.


----------



## cheezyfries

i have a question- when they say that you have gotten egg1(insert random numbers and letters here), it means that you got clue 1 right? because i thought i got the clue to a certain number when i actually solved a different one lol


----------



## lazuli

aw yeah got 2/8 so far


----------



## lazuli

ZR388 said:


> That's _my_ baby. Watch it



ur baby sucks


----------



## Chris

computertrash said:


> ur baby sucks



ZR388, this person keeps insulting your son / my love.


----------



## spCrossing

computertrash said:


> ur baby sucks



Well that was EGGcalled for.


----------



## Coach

Found 2 from each set, hopefully I can figure out some more so I can get a Waluigi / Yoshi egg


----------



## spCrossing

Tina said:


> ZR388, this person keeps insulting your son / my love.



exeggcute him


----------



## Hyoshido

Tina said:


> ZR388, this person keeps insulting your son / my love.


I'll tell him to stop if you tell me where the eggs are 8)))


----------



## Bowie

I got another one! Egg 11, to be specific. I didn't realise they could do, well, that.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

Lemme tell y'alls a story:

once upon a time, there was a person who looked for an egg for several hours. that person is me. the end.
...im getting a bit ticked off...


----------



## Oblivia

I still haven't managed to get #8, but at least I've worked out three of the new clues!  I have to say, a lot of these are reminding me of that godforsaken "SWEETDAY" clue last year.  That, or I'm just a noob.  Either way.


----------



## lazuli

Tina said:


> ZR388, this person keeps insulting your son / my love.



i dont see u or zr388 tryin to defend him tho


----------



## BerryPop

Alright, I forgot about this AND the halloween one so here i come. Also egg pun


----------



## Chris

computertrash said:


> i dont see u or zr388 tryin to defend him tho



But we're expected to set a good example, which means not being rude and not using physical violence against members.


----------



## Laudine

Accidentally found no 2 *_* Hnnnng now just need one more.


----------



## lazuli

Tina said:


> But we're expected to set a good example, which means not being rude and not using physical violence against members.



break the eggpectations

by defending him i mean saying stuff like 'noo hes a good guy with ok hair and a friendly attitude'.


----------



## kassie

This lag. I may wait 'til it dies down a little.


----------



## Vizionari

I need 2 more eggs for Togepi, sigh...


----------



## Hyoshido

blehhhh, I've only found 2/8 on the new batch, this one seems harder 8(


----------



## tamagotchi

omg i found #16 i feel so happy i m


----------



## spCrossing

People say that 11 is the easiest...

I still haven't found it...


----------



## Hyoshido

11 is the easiest, perhaps the easiest of the whole lot ._.

Found #9 and #11 though, rest are being a buncha losers.


----------



## Aradai

lmao I was trying to get number 9s egg but I ended up getting another egg from the first batch...


----------



## Blizzard

Oblivia said:


> I still haven't managed to get #8, but at least I've worked out three of the new clues!  I have to say, a lot of these are reminding me of that godforsaken "SWEETDAY" clue last year.  That, or I'm just a noob.  Either way.



That one Sweetday clue was unforgettable.  



selcouth said:


> This lag. I may wait 'til it dies down a little.




Nothing is loading for me.


----------



## Virals

hell yeah number 14


----------



## Paperboy012305

spCrossing said:


> People say that 11 is the easiest...
> 
> I still haven't found it...


Me neither.


----------



## Chris

computertrash said:


> break the eggpectations
> 
> by defending him i mean saying stuff like 'noo hes a good guy with ok hair and a friendly attitude'.



I kinda have a huge crush on him so my opinion would be biased.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I only found 6 from the first batch and 3 from the new batch so far. So hard I wanna SHOUT. xD


----------



## Zane

i've never seen anything to do with elephants on here whhh


----------



## Kendai

Aradai said:


> lmao I was trying to get number 9s egg but I ended up getting another egg from the first batch...



I got so egg-cited looking for eggs that I vainly tried clicking on your avatar. Whoops...


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Found #15 looking for the #12th xD yay


----------



## lalapyu

Ohhh man my brain needs eggsercize .-.
These are killing me lmao
But in good news, I figured out #2 finally :9
I made this face when I got it ( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o)


----------



## Laudine

EEEK finally got #16. I'm done! Good luck to everyone still searching, I look forward to see who got the golden egg


----------



## Hyoshido

Managed to find #15, I need to raid more thread sections yo


----------



## Improv

why is this happening
is this some kind of sick joke???
WHERE are you keeping the eLepHaNtS??!\1

im actually about to kill my eyes ugh


----------



## BerryPop

This is haaarrrrddd. I've only found 2 of them


----------



## Paperboy012305

I found egg 16. It was so obvious!


----------



## NuttyS

2 from the new lot.. and I'm stumped again.


----------



## CrazyCat42

I was so certain I had 14. I wish I could get one of he URLs right so I can be sure they're working for me.


----------



## Kyuby

if #11 is the easiest then Im seriously screwed as I don't have a clue of where to find it =(


----------



## Naiad

10/12/13/14 are my new personal hell

the last batch was so much easier :")


----------



## Justin

*EGGCITING STATS!*

*No one* has found Egg #10.
*One person* has found Egg #12.
*One person* has found Egg #13.
*One hundred and eighteen people* have found Egg #11.


----------



## olivetree123

I'm done for today @_____@
I'll try either later tonight or tomorrow again
good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Bowie

I don't even know how I just got that.


----------



## lazuli

[prepares for 30 pages of THIS IS TOO HARD/[egg pun]/[complaining]]


----------



## Bowie

I've got 4! Yes! I'm not sure if I should spend it or keep looking.


----------



## BerryPop

I'm catching on to 10.


----------



## tamagotchi

Justin said:


> *EGGCITING STATS!*
> 
> *No one* has found Egg #10.
> *One person* has found Egg #12.
> *One person* has found Egg #13.
> *One hundred and eighteen people* have found Egg #11.



that was your 12,600 post!!!! lol!!!!

who found 13 and 12 i swear to god


----------



## Tokage

I FINALLY figured out clue 2 and I want to punch myself because it makes so much sense now and I was completely over thinking it last night, like wow lol. I have a headache though, argh. >.<


----------



## LyraVale

I can't figure out how to do one of the things I THINK I need to do, so IDK if it's what I THINK it is.

lol that is the dumbest sentence I've ever said. XD


----------



## Paperboy012305

How stupid am I? Egg 11 was right in front of my nose!


----------



## airpeaches

Ah, I'm so happy. ;u; I've become eggshausted working at colleggting these eggs ALL AFTERNOON and I finally only need one more until I can get the colleggtable I want! <3
(Thought I'd try joining in on the egg puns as I have been laughing at everyone else's posts and making stupid egg puns in my head since I began reading them.)


----------



## Bowie

The biggest issue I have right now is not knowing which ones I've completed. I literally just went through a bunch of different threads and it was pure luck that I found any.


----------



## isebrilia

1 more till waluigi!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Been on all darn night and only have 3 eggs. And only two of them I had to find, and they were the easiest ones too! URG! I am so dumb, like really really dumb, for real.


----------



## Hyoshido

#14 was a tricky one but damn, that's hard 8)


----------



## Kyuby

Bowie said:


> The biggest issue I have right now is not knowing which ones I've completed. I literally just went through a bunch of different threads and it was pure luck that I found any.



click your eggs and then transactions, it should tell you which ones you've redeemed

I'd still like to know how they look like =/, I think Im missing them because I don't simply know where to look at


----------



## Bri Hassleberry

I got #10!! God that was so hard and so well done, I love it.


----------



## Zulehan

Bowie said:


> The biggest issue I have right now is not knowing which ones I've completed. I literally just went through a bunch of different threads and it was pure luck that I found any.


Should tell you on this page: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php


----------



## lazuli

4/8 done,,,,,, [dies]


----------



## Bowie

Kyuby said:


> click your eggs and then transactions, it should tell you which ones you've redeemed
> 
> I'd still like to know how they look like =/, I think Im missing them because I don't simply know where to look at





Zulehan said:


> Should tell you on this page: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php



Thanks!


----------



## Virals

augh lol i keep thinking i have the answer to a clue, but it ends up not being where i look and idk if im just blind and cant find the egg or i actually just have it wrong

qq


----------



## Improv

its been ages since i began my journey on this egg hunt
i havent slept in weeks
my dogs are eating out of the trash can
my lawn is unkempt
because i cannot find the eGGS


----------



## BerryPop

9 is torture because i know where it is but not at the same time


----------



## Hyoshido

Genocider_Obama said:


> I got #10!! God that was so hard and so well done, I love it.


Nice, you could probably be the first person to find that one.


----------



## Officer Berri

This event's not very fun for me... I can really only come up with one place to look for some of these... and the places I look are the wrong answers, apparently? Others I feel like I'm missing some inside joke or reference. And music hearing a code? Did I miss a song or something?

Ugh... I knew I shouldn't have come on the forums after getting depressed.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

GOD I am so confused! I just want a Yoshi egg, and I know they'll be gone by the time I wake up and find one :'(


----------



## Bowie

My love of rainbows got the better of me, as you can see.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Omfg. Just got number seven. *head desk* I SWEAR I HAD GREAT GRADES IN SCHOOL!


----------



## Zulehan

thoraofasgard said:


> GOD I am so confused! I just want a Yoshi egg, and I know they'll be gone by the time I wake up and find one :'(


Since you have eight eggs now, I think you are safe in getting one Yoshi egg.


----------



## Amilee

this is killing me qq


----------



## Heyden

I'm still stuck on 3 I actually feel like during am I this dumb


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Haydenn said:


> I'm still stuck on 3 I actually feel like during am I this dumb



Me too ._. Plus almost all of the new batch... And I need to sleep but I don't want to miss out on a Yoshi egg! I'm so close!


----------



## zoetrope

16 was pretty tough.  I'm glad I found it.


----------



## Kyuby

This is soo frustrating =/, Guess I'll quit , I simply can't even figure out the simplest clue =(


----------



## LyraVale

I got the egg I want...so that's good.

But I will not give up! (Even though I probably will eventually.)

Good job TBT, you got my whole Sunday.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I had the most hilarious idea where 13 could have been, but it wasn't there and I didn't find it... 
This is difficult sometimes. I just want a Yoshi egg :-(


----------



## Aradai

I just got #1, lol. Once you take the time to process some of them, they're pretty simple.


----------



## RhinoK

thoraofasgard said:


> Me too ._. Plus almost all of the new batch... And I need to sleep but I don't want to miss out on a Yoshi egg! I'm so close!



but you're on eight

did you just get five eggs in like 3 minutes

- - - Post Merge - - -

HELP I HAVE FOUR I FOUND FOUR EGGS!!!!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

RhinoK said:


> but you're on eight
> 
> did you just get five eggs in like 3 minutes
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> HELP I HAVE FOUR I FOUND FOUR EGGS!!!!



Heh? I got all but '3' of the first batch and like 2 from the second?


----------



## Bowie

I got an egg. I'm going home now. It's been fun. See you again never. I'm going to go splash some water over myself.


----------



## Aradai

Bowie said:


> The biggest issue I have right now is not knowing which ones I've completed. I literally just went through a bunch of different threads and it was pure luck that I found any.



idk if you found it out Bowie, but if you look in your "currencies" tab, you'll see, "[USER] used "_Egg_[NUMBER]" and a jumble of numbers. That's how I keep track.


----------



## LyraVale

Guys, most of the people with a lot of eggs are very active, and all over the site too, not just in a couple of areas.

Don't feel bad if you're having a hard time. Some of the ones I found I was surprised I even knew. XD 

Don't give up! 

(I'm finding parts of the forums I never even knew existed, lol)


----------



## Heyden

Omg I found 16 YES ANOTHWR EGG FINALLY


----------



## CrazyCat42

I'm going to take a break and come back to it later. I'm still annoyed about 14. I'm so sure I was on the right track but it doesn't seem to be the case. I have to get my mind beyond what I thought it was so I can figure out what it actually is.


Ummm... yeah, I'm taking a nap.


----------



## mdchan

This is harder than solving hard boiled detective stories.

Just when I think I've solved one, I can't find anything except for lag.  *sighs*


----------



## Kyuby

I know , I haven't been active in the forums the last couple of months cause of U, so I'm not that informed about the events that might have happened , I simply would like to know how do they look like! I  don't wanna know on what forum they are at, I just wanna know in which place of the thread at they at , or it changes from egg to egg?


----------



## SRS

Getting much better at this now that it's occurred to me to look in forums where I never usually go. Amazing.


----------



## Shirohibiki

im actually the stupidest person ever

how did i do this last year? i cant even solve a single one this year, oh my god lmao. rip me


----------



## lithiumlatte

I'm officially giving up >.< Feel reaaaaly dumb rn. Though the red jays one is still annoying me bc I know what it means but not where they chirp ;_;


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Justin said:


> *EGGCITING STATS!*
> 
> *No one* has found Egg #10.
> *One person* has found Egg #12.
> *One person* has found Egg #13.



That's because they don'e make any sense! :O I've been round the forums literally about 5 times, just looking for one more egg, and I can't find anything!!


----------



## Hyoshido

I need one more Egg for Waluigi #2 8(


----------



## Bowie

Aradai said:


> idk if you found it out Bowie, but if you look in your "currencies" tab, you'll see, "[USER] used "_Egg_[NUMBER]" and a jumble of numbers. That's how I keep track.



No, I found it. Thanks, though!


----------



## Silversea

Between 7:10am and 11:30 am I managed to find 2 eggs in total. 2 eggs in 4 hours.

Right that's it time for poker face, fun is not allowed. I have all night.


----------



## Prabha

computertrash said:


> [prepares for 30 pages of THIS IS TOO HARD/[egg pun]/[complaining]]



let's not forget the subtle way of asking for hints


----------



## Officer Berri

Okay. I clicked every. Single. Stickied. Thread. on this forum and I only found one more egg than I already had. I have 1, 2, 3, 7, 8, and 11.

I have no idea where the others could be at this point, save threads that can literally be anywhere in the hundreds of pages on this forum... how totally unfair. I still don't get the 'heard a code' after the music ended one... I feel like I missed something while I was gone today.


----------



## Ragdoll

so like do the eggs only show up in the OP of a thread or ????????? cuz i dont want to have to look through all them pages


----------



## CozyKitsune

Officer Berri said:


> I still don't get the 'heard a code' after the music ended one... I feel like I missed something while I was gone today.



Same!


----------



## mdchan

I need two more eggs, and I'm not giving up until I find them.  But once I get them, I'm totally DONE with this event.  I think I'm at the point of randomly clicking threads on the site, now.  >.>



Officer Berri said:


> I have no idea where the others could be at this point, save threads that can literally be anywhere in the hundreds of pages on this forum... how totally unfair. I still don't get the 'heard a code' after the music ended one... I feel like I missed something while I was gone today.



I don't even know what music I'm supposed to be listening to, so...yea.  Kinda lost on that one.



lithiumlatte said:


> I'm officially giving up >.< Feel reaaaaly dumb rn. Though the red jays one is still annoying me bc I know what it means but not where they chirp ;_;



I'm in the same boat.  I checked every place I could think of with my limited knowledge of the happenings and what-not, and still nothing.


----------



## lalapyu

orz i really tried but it's 2:15 am here and I just can't 'w'
Well, bye Yoshi egg. Byeeee ;3;

G'night and good luck everyone !


----------



## Aradai

cmonnn I just need two more!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Just checking, is Egg 7 working? o: I keep looking at a place where the riddle just fits perfectly but i don't see anything to click to get the egg or is there a different way to obtain certain eggs?


----------



## Kyuby

oh! got a 3rd one! finally!, now I know what to look for =)


----------



## BerryPop

Alright, found egg 9 and 16. Trying to figure out 8.


----------



## cheezyfries

one more!! ah why is the last always the hardest


----------



## Bunchi

You all probably thought I'd been eggradicated, eh? Well, I'm back now! I'm sure I missed many eggtremely amazing puns, but I'm back and ready to egg hunt and make people want to eggxecute me with my horrilbe yolks!


----------



## desy

Argh. Think I've just about given up on those puzzle ones. Totally lost for number 6 and 8. (Thought I had it but. Nope.) Maybe I'll come back to this at 4 AM because everything makes illogical sense at 4 AM. Or else everything makes you cry. One or the other.


----------



## lalapyu

OH MAN I AM HAPPY
WAS ABOUT TO SLEEP THEN THE ANSWER HIT ME
finally this yoshi egg is mine ;w;
i can rest easy now, byee zzzzz--


----------



## mdchan

Frances-Simoun said:


> Just checking, is Egg 7 working? o: I keep looking at a place where the riddle just fits perfectly but i don't see anything to click to get the egg or is there a different way to obtain certain eggs?



I found egg 7 earlier, so it was working then, at least...


----------



## Hyoshido

lalapyu said:


> OH MAN I AM HAPPY
> WAS ABOUT TO SLEEP THEN THE ANSWER HIT ME
> finally this yoshi egg is mine ;w;
> i can rest easy now, byee zzzzz--


Grats! Have a good night :'D


----------



## Officer Berri

...Wait I'm not actually earning eggs? I have to spend the eggs I find to buy more eggs? Screw that, this isn't worth it and it wasn't worth the bells I spent to get one of the 'eggs' from the rabbit. At least I found enough eggs to get the purple one so my time wasn't totally wasted.


----------



## Naiad

Frances-Simoun said:


> Just checking, is Egg 7 working? o: I keep looking at a place where the riddle just fits perfectly but i don't see anything to click to get the egg or is there a different way to obtain certain eggs?



Yep, 7 is working c:


----------



## Hypno KK

I can't search this thread to see if a question another user and I were asking has been answered: are eggs only in the first post of threads? Or can they be in whatever page?


----------



## sally.

10, 12, 14 and 16 are hurting me rn lol what is this elephant hourglass I want to give up


----------



## zoetrope

Egg 14 was really clever. 

Soooo I got my Yoshi egg and I think I'm done going crazy with these.  I got nine out of sixteen which is pretty good.  I'll check back for the other clues, though, cause I would still like to buy one of the regular eggs.


----------



## Rion45

Now should I try to get more eggs or cave for Waluigi Egg...hmmmmm


----------



## Justin

Justin said:


> *EGGCITING STATS!*
> 
> *No one* has found Egg #10.
> *One person* has found Egg #12.
> *One person* has found Egg #13.
> *One hundred and eighteen people* have found Egg #11.



*UPDATED EGGCITING STATS!*

*No one* has found Egg #10.
*One hundred and forty seven people* have found Egg #11.
*One person* has found Egg #12.
*Two people* have found Egg #13.
*Eleven people* have found Egg #14.


----------



## BerryPop

WHYYY WHY DO 15 and 10 HAVE TO BE SO HARD
so no one knows what music this is?


----------



## Chris

Frances-Simoun said:


> Just checking, is Egg 7 working? o: I keep looking at a place where the riddle just fits perfectly but i don't see anything to click to get the egg or is there a different way to obtain certain eggs?



Yes, the egg is working. I just tested it myself and got the egg.


----------



## Naiad

Justin said:


> *UPDATED EGGCITING STATS!*
> 
> *No one* has found Egg #10.
> *One hundred and forty seven people* have found Egg #11.
> *One person* has found Egg #12.
> *Two people* has found Egg #13.
> *Eleven people* has found Egg #14.



_have_

_*have*_

I've been searching for the last two hours
bye life


----------



## Kyuby

164 for the 11# egg?, am  I that dumb enought not to notice it? ._.


----------



## Coach

Justin said:


> *UPDATED EGGCITING STATS!*
> 
> *No one* has found Egg #10.
> *One hundred and forty seven people* have found Egg #11.
> *One person* has found Egg #12.
> *Two people* has found Egg #13.
> *Eleven people* has found Egg #14.



So what I'm hearing is:

10, 12 13 and 14 are too hard


----------



## Heyden

I DONT KNOW 11 PLEASE SOME1


----------



## Vizionari

I know what #9 is, I just need to find where ;0;


----------



## KainAronoele

ZR388 said:


> Pretty sure we will. It's not up to me so I'm not 100% on it. I really don't see why not though.
> 
> 
> 
> An entire encouragement  Encouragement for everyone. I'll be Oprah today and if y'all look under your seats you'll find an egg. Or some inspiration towards finding one anyway~



You probably could give everyone an egg with that 80k+ you have going on there > .>
Are those all the eggs from the cheaters you've taken from??? xD


----------



## Mariah

Kyuby said:


> 164 for the 11# egg?, am  I that dumb enought not to notice it? ._.



Maybe the word "beautiful" confuses you.


----------



## zoetrope

Justin said:


> *Eleven people* have found Egg #14.



Woo hoo!  This almost makes me feel special.  Still no clue about 10, 12 and 13 though...


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

That's it! I give up! My hands are shaking and I can barely read. I need to sleep! Goodbye Yoshi egg, we never properly met, but you will never be mine since annoying moderators insist on keeping us apart.. Goodbye.


----------



## airpeaches

Yaas~
I got what I wanted (Togepi Egg) ;v;
Good luck everyone else with finding eggs and getting what you want from the shop!~


----------



## FireNinja1

I've been on vaca all day. I've found 5 eggs so far, I think. They really ramped up the difficulty this time around.


----------



## Bowie

I just got another one, but I'm pretty content with the collectible I chose, so I'm not really sure what to do.


----------



## Rion45

I just found #11, I really want to punch myself foe not getting it earlier.

Now back to wondering what the f*** music and red jays and an hourglass mean :/


----------



## Hypno KK

Vizionari said:


> I know what #9 is, I just need to find where ;0;



Same here.


----------



## Bowie

Would it be all right if I sold an egg to someone?


----------



## Icecrystel

i literally just want one more egg so i can buy the togetpi egg... and i cant find the others... i found the toadette one but that was easy


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I do t think you can sell eggs, only the collectables?


----------



## Bowie

thoraofasgard said:


> I do t think you can sell eggs, only the collectables?



Well, it gives me the option to send people eggs the same way it gives me the option to send people TBT Bells.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Icecrystel said:


> i literally just want one more egg so i can buy the togetpi egg... and i cant find the others... i found the toadette one but that was easy



No!  Not easy!


----------



## Kendai

Alas. The only egg that truly interests me is that elusive golden egg, but I am terrible at deciphering riddles! 

*looks down at the tags for this thread and giggles madly, thus being encouraged once more*


----------



## Hypno KK

Bowie said:


> Would it be all right if I sold an egg to someone?



Do you mean the collectibles? I think you're allowed to do it.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Found nine and eleven pretty much right away, then spent another (almost) three hours searching before I found sixteen.  Hopefully this is not a sign of my ability to find the rest of them...


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Bowie said:


> Well, it gives me the option to send people eggs the same way it gives me the option to send people TBT Bells.



I'm just reiterating what I heard! I think it's like the tickets thogh. Pretty sure you couldn't transfer them?


----------



## Icecrystel

thoraofasgard said:


> No!  Not easy!



how was egg 14 not easy?


----------



## sailorerika

I think I know what some of the clues are but I'm having a hard time actually finding them or figuring out where to look for them? Are they just anywhere in the corresponding thread in a post or?? I don't really understand, and I haven't done this before so I don't really know what to expect >_<.


----------



## Bowie

Hypno KK said:


> Do you mean the collectibles? I think you're allowed to do it.



No, I mean eggs.



thoraofasgard said:


> I'm just reiterating what I heard! I think it's like the tickets thogh. Pretty sure you couldn't transfer them?



I'm not sure. I guess I'll just go with it. I'd ask but I don't think any staff member is active right now.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Icecrystel said:


> how was egg 14 not easy?



Because it doesn't make sense!


----------



## Vizionari

Bowie said:


> No, I mean eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure. I guess I'll just go with it. I'd ask but I don't think any staff member is active right now.



I think you can redeem them for others (like if you found the egg for them) but you can't transfer. I'm only saying this because we could do this with the tickets before.


----------



## Icecrystel

thoraofasgard said:


> Because it doesn't make sense!



well once you know it, its like ohmigosh really?


----------



## BerryPop

Just found what i think is 15 by pure guess.
Never mind it was egg 2


----------



## Justin

No, you're not meant to be able to transfer the egg currency. If you manage to find a way and confirm it works, please PM me with details so it can be fixed.


----------



## Tokage

Well, I'm totally stumped again so I'm going to take a break for a while and hopefully try again around 4am. xD


----------



## LyraVale

Aw if I hadn't spent my eggs, I'd have 10 and for ONCE I could be on that list of cool people. :c

lol...ohwell


----------



## spCrossing

Erghghghghghghgh

I've been looking for eggs all day...and I haven't found any of them at all.

This is such a eggache


----------



## snapdragon

Ah, I found my 5th one on accident ^^;


----------



## LyraVale

Justin said:


> No, you're not meant to be able to transfer the egg currency. If you manage to find a way and confirm it works, please PM me with details so it can be fixed.



hehe "if you figure out how, tell me, so I can RUIN it asap"~Justin


----------



## Coach

Ugh It's 2am and I have to sleep now ;-;

Save a Waluigi egg for me please, Zipper!


----------



## Enderz

Only found 1 :/


----------



## Paperboy012305

I believe I found all I could find for now. Until the new clues are announced i'll look again.


----------



## Kyuby

how long do we have to get the eggs? I feel like I won't get the eggs I need on time to get that waluigi egg =(


----------



## isebrilia

1 more till waluigi but I'm too exhausted for this ;-;


----------



## Bowie

Justin said:


> No, you're not meant to be able to transfer the egg currency. If you manage to find a way and confirm it works, please PM me with details so it can be fixed.



Oh, sorry! I already made the thread. I'll close it now.


----------



## Heyden

isebrilia said:


> 1 more till waluigi but I'm too exhausted for this ;-;



same..


----------



## ZetaFunction

._. I finally found my first egg (#1)...

*0* Now I'm _*eggstatic*_!!!


----------



## unintentional

I finally got my first egg (that wasn't the most obvious  ) it only took all day haha


----------



## kassie

Alrighty, back to egg hunting.


----------



## BerryPop

14.... ITS A PUZZLE TOO AWW MAN


----------



## spCrossing

I'm too tired for this.

Guess no Waluigi or Yoshi egg for me.
I give up, this egg hunt won.

What an *eggcruciating* eggful day this has been.


----------



## Paperboy012305

spCrossing said:


> I'm too tired for this.
> 
> Guess no Waluigi or Yoshi egg for me.
> I give up, this egg hunt won.
> 
> What an *eggcruciating* eggful day this has been.


There's still tomorrow.


----------



## Hyoshido

Can my brain just go "yeah the egg is over here" pls? I just need 1 more for another waluwizzle egg!


----------



## jobby47

Oh my gosh, how do people find so many eggs, I only have found four.


----------



## Bri Hassleberry

Oh wow I'm dumb. I thought the one I found was 10, but it was 14. ;^^ ughh


----------



## Heyden

Is 10 a Taylor Swift reference?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Can I find the eggs while on mobile? I'm checking sticky threads and I don't want to waste my time if its not possible to see/click the eggs lol


----------



## spCrossing

Paperboy012305 said:


> There's still tomorrow.



Yeah, but I have skool tomorrow and possibly going to get eggsauted from skool.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This thread needs more puns.


----------



## BerryPop

I'm still looking at stickied threads. I just got one of the eggs by accident.
And by accident, i wasn't expecting it to be there. Now that I look back it makes sense.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I finally found egg #7. I thought about it and my mind said "No, it can't be" but it was!

(No Waluigi egg, just because I have 6 eggs doesn't mean instant getting you. I'm looking for something else)


----------



## Icecrystel

i got the 9 eggs i wanted so i could buy my thing... i am happy and now i am done egg hunting woooo


----------



## Hyoshido

Forever alone without a second Waluigi egg, I am cry


----------



## Aimozz

I'm really confused and haven't found a single egg


----------



## Paperboy012305

spCrossing said:


> Yeah, but I have skool tomorrow and possibly going to get eggsauted from skool.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> This thread needs more puns.


Oh, well I got one thing to say to you.


----------



## Heyden

Hyogo said:


> Forever alone without a second Waluigi egg, I am cry



Forever alone without 1..


----------



## Bunchi

Hyogo said:


> Forever alone without a second Waluigi egg, I am cry



At least you could eggfford one T-T

I'm still looking. Did anyone eggver answer whether the eggs in threggs would be in the first page? Looking for these is giving my eggxhaustion and quite a bit of shell.


----------



## snapdragon

Yay, I have my classic, so I'm happy :> besides I am far too dense to figure out the rest! ;3;


----------



## Hypno KK

Bunchi said:


> At least you could eggfford one T-T
> 
> I'm still looking. Did anyone eggver answer whether the eggs in threggs would be in the first page? Looking for these is giving my eggxhaustion and quite a bit of shell.



Not that I've seen  So far I'm assuming so, to avoid looking at lots of pages and then find out that they can only be in the first post or something.


----------



## Vizionari

I feel so close to figuring out #9 and the Toadette one, if I do get those I'll be able to get my Togepi egg...*wipes away small tear*


----------



## Bri Hassleberry

God god god smite me down where I stand. I just found 9 and I feel so silly. ;--;


----------



## Vizionari

Vizionari said:


> I feel so close to figuring out #9 and the Toadette one, if I do get those I'll be able to get my Togepi egg...*wipes away small tear*



lol right at this moment I found #9!!


----------



## Heyden

Found 2 and 7!


----------



## Hyoshido

Haydenn said:


> Found 2 and 7!


Grats!


----------



## LyraVale

:c #8 is killing me

why is it so ugly?

no offense if it's something dear to somebody's heart...I still don't see what it is...looks a little vomit-y...but that's not the answer I tried already


----------



## Heyden

I'll wait for 2 more eggs and I'll grab Togepi, unless Waluigi is low


----------



## CozyKitsune

Omg I got #7


----------



## Vizionari

LyraVale said:


> :c #8 is killing me
> 
> why is it so ugly?
> 
> no offense if it's something dear to somebody's heart...I still don't see what it is...looks a little vomit-y...but that's not the answer I tried already


Good luck with it! I had a hard time figuring it out...it's not as obvious as some others have said.


----------



## pricklypotato

M O L K O said:


> I hope ur zipper comes undone and u get #exposed



the link was broken for me too.. what a f***ing scam


----------



## jobby47

Vizionari said:


> Good luck with it! I had a hard time figuring it out...it's not as obvious as some others have said.



It has taken me all day, and I still haven't found it.


----------



## Astro Cake

So close, yet so far to the Waluigi egg.


----------



## LethalLulu

Wow I feel kinda smart for finding #14


----------



## Bunchi

"Many people find this event irrelephant"
Oh, you mean _this one?_
the facT THAT I CANT FIND ANY EGGS IS REALLY STRESSIN ME OUT
congreggulations to those who eggxhumed some of those eggs. they're really hard for me. WHY ARE HINTS ILLEGGAL WAHHH


----------



## Kyuby

LyraVale said:


> :c #8 is killing me
> 
> why is it so ugly?
> 
> no offense if it's something dear to somebody's heart...I still don't see what it is...looks a little vomit-y...but that's not the answer I tried already



yeah, It's not that obvious at first, but then you're lick, Really? D: my friend gave me a hint of what it was and it turned out to be that =), atleast you have more eggs than me =(


----------



## LyraVale

Kyuby said:


> yeah, It's not that obvious at first, but then you're lick, Really? D: my friend gave me a hint of what it was and it turned out to be that =), atleast you have more eggs than me =(



I usually don't get anything that others consider "obvious"...so I'm gonna just stare at it for another 4 hours. O.O lol


----------



## Zane

Just found #2 i'm a bit ashamed of how long that one took lol


----------



## TeaWithIce

OMGOMG I found egg 15 completely by accident. It doesn't even make any sense what--- what?!?

EDIT: WAIT IT DOES make sense now I see HAHAHAHA it's kinda funny.


----------



## Vizionari

LethalLulu said:


> Wow I feel kinda smart for finding #14



I wonder if I'm thinking #14 right...because the codes I enter aren't right so I don't know :/


----------



## Kyuby

just found 7!


----------



## Hyoshido

Bunchi said:


> "Many people find this event irrelephant"
> Oh, you mean _this one?_
> the facT THAT I CANT FIND ANY EGGS IS REALLY STRESSIN ME OUT
> congreggulations to those who eggxhumed some of those eggs. they're really hard for me. WHY ARE HINTS ILLEGGAL WAHHH


8( Hints should be legal or we riot.

I want more Waluigi eggs to show my devotion to our lord WAH


----------



## Prabha

Hyogo said:


> 8( Hints should be legal or we riot.
> 
> I want more Waluigi eggs to show my devotion to our lord WAH


I need more waluigi eggs as well.


----------



## Amilee

i feel so stupid qq


----------



## Geoni

Anyone found egg 15? So vague.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Ugh I've visited all sticky threads and no eggs &#55357;&#56877;


----------



## Bunchi

I really wanna find these DANG EGGS
But I seem to be lacking the eggxceptional talent needed to eggecute the finding of these eggs properly.
The hints on the first page are really scrambling my brains. I got number five easily and number seven was a dead giveaway. I think I know the toadette one but I'm probably wording it eggtremely horribly
DANG IT MODS LET ME GET HINTS FROM OTHER PEOPLE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> 8( Hints should be legal or we riot.
> 
> I want more Waluigi eggs to show my devotion to our lord WAH



EGG HIERARCHY MEMBERS UNITE
BRING THE CITIZENS TO A RIOT
DOWN WITH THE MODS
WE WANT HINTS
WAHHHHH!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Dad said:


> Anyone found egg 15? So vague.



I did. Once you find it the clue is REALLY hilarious and clever lol


----------



## kassie

Dad said:


> Anyone found egg 15? So vague.



Yep! One of the easier ones along with #11.

The rest I'm honestly stumped on.


----------



## Ragdoll

found egg 15 but it ddnt make sense at all lmao


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Bunchi said:


> I really wanna find these DANG EGGS
> But I seem to be lacking the eggxceptional talent needed to eggecute the finding of these eggs properly.
> The hints on the first page are really scrambling my brains. I got number five easily and number seven was a dead giveaway. I think I know the toadette one but I'm probably wording it eggtremely horribly
> DANG IT MODS LET ME GET HINTS FROM OTHER PEOPLE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> EGG HIERARCHY MEMBERS UNITE
> BRING THE CITIZENS TO A RIOT
> DOWN WITH THE MODS
> WE WANT HINTS
> WAHHHHH!




How was 7 a dead giveaway &#55357;&#56877;  can't find it for my life


----------



## LethalLulu

Vizionari said:


> I wonder if I'm thinking #14 right...because the codes I enter aren't right so I don't know :/



It's a little unfair in my opinion, but it's very clever.


----------



## jobby47

Frances-Simoun said:


> Ugh I've visited all sticky threads and no eggs ��



This is hard, even with the clues I am lost, no Waluigi egg.


----------



## Hyoshido

Bunchi said:


> EGG HIERARCHY MEMBERS UNITE
> BRING THE CITIZENS TO A RIOT
> DOWN WITH THE MODS
> WE WANT HINTS
> WAHHHHH!


Mods all like "lol no"






Waluigi will show em' the _justice_ they deserve


----------



## DLGR

This got hard last year and this year is no different. Maybe I'm not on here enough to know the deep details to finding the answers,


----------



## Zulehan

Yeah, cannot believe I did not get number 15 sooner.


----------



## Mariah

Sir Integra said:


> found egg 15 but it ddnt make sense at all lmao



Seriously? I thought that was one of the more obvious ones.


----------



## Ragdoll

Sir Integra said:


> found egg 15 but it ddnt make sense at all lmao



lol nvm i got it hahaha


----------



## Bunchi

Frances-Simoun said:


> How was 7 a dead giveaway ��  can't find it for my life



It was the first thread I ever visited on this forum. I've been there multiple times since, so I got it right away. Other than number five, I really don't know any of these ahahahhahahahahhahahaahhah..aha.. /////sobbing horribly//////


----------



## CozyKitsune

pricklypotato said:


> the link was broken for me too.. what a f***ing scam



Wasn't broken for me?


----------



## Ragdoll

Mariah said:


> Seriously? I thought that was one of the more obvious ones.



-snip-


----------



## BerryPop

14 is amazingly hard but easy.


----------



## Hyoshido

Zipper's scamming people for looking at his back.


----------



## mdchan

Alright, that's it.  It's late, I'm tired, this game isn't fun anymore and is just plain frustrating.  Half of the ones I found made no logical sense, and the logic I try to apply to the others turns up nothing.  Even when I started to go through every thread on every page, I literally turned up nothing.

Yea...I'm done.  Going to bed, good-bye any chance of getting a Togepi egg; by the time more clues come out tomorrow, I'm sure they'll all be gone.  So, yea...wasted effort.  Wasted my entire Sunday, and if there's one thing I can't stand, it's wasting my time.  I also hate giving up, and I'm so bothered by it that I'm choosing my words very carefully right now.

Good luck to anyone still searching, but this is harder than any puzzle game I've ever played.  Portal 2 was easier than figuring out some of these clues, and this game is especially unfriendly to people who aren't as familiar with certain aspects of the forums.

G'night, and I'm out.


----------



## LethalLulu

Just 3 more for the yoshi egg :c


----------



## Stevey Queen

16 has to be a typo because if there was a thread about elephants, I would be so on that.


----------



## LethalLulu

Nvm I need 4 T^T


----------



## jobby47

mdchan said:


> Alright, that's it.  It's late, I'm tired, this game isn't fun anymore and is just plain frustrating.  Half of the ones I found made no logical sense, and the logic I try to apply to the others turns up nothing.  Even when I started to go through every thread on every page, I literally turned up nothing.
> 
> Yea...I'm done.  Going to bed, good-bye any chance of getting a Togepi egg; by the time more clues come out tomorrow, I'm sure they'll all be gone.  So, yea...wasted effort.  Wasted my entire Sunday, and if there's one thing I can't stand, it's wasting my time.  I also hate giving up, and I'm so bothered by it that I'm choosing my words very carefully right now.
> 
> Good luck to anyone still searching, but this is harder than any puzzle game I've ever played.  Portal 2 was easier than figuring out some of these clues, and this game is especially unfriendly to people who aren't as familiar with certain aspects of the forums.
> 
> G'night, and I'm out.



This is hard, all of these are hard, but they will probably end up being obvious.


----------



## Ragdoll

GUYS I THOUGHT THE GOLDEN EGG WAS 22 EGGS???


----------



## Bunchi

NEVERMIND I FOUND OUT YUSSS


----------



## Hyoshido

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> 16 has to be a typo because if there was a thread about elephants, I would be so on that.


That's what's bugging me to be honest, I have no idea what event was a total joke unrelated to Elephants ;_;


----------



## Stevey Queen

Hyogo said:


> That's what's bugging me to be honest, I have no idea what event was a total joke unrelated to Elephants ;_;



Let's be real. Elephants are no joke


----------



## Bunchi

I DID IT
I FINALLY FOUND ANOTHER EGG
IT WAS SO OBVIOUS IM GONNA SMACK MYSELF
EGGXCELLENT
YUSSSS


----------



## Heyden

Hyogo said:


> That's what's bugging me to be honest, I have no idea what event was a total joke unrelated to Elephants ;_;



I'll tell u if u tell me 14


----------



## LethalLulu

Bunchi said:


> I DID IT
> I FINALLY FOUND ANOTHER EGG
> IT WAS SO OBVIOUS IM GONNA SMACK MYSELF
> EGGXCELLENT
> YUSSSS


Which one?  
Gratz~


----------



## BerryPop

Hyogo said:


> That's what's bugging me to be honest, I have no idea what event was a total joke unrelated to Elephants ;_;



It was one of my first ones.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Yay <3 I got a Easter present from a friend here. Yay  Waluigi egg! Good luck on your search everyone! I'm still going to keep trying tomorrow see if I get enough for a Togepi or Yoshi, if not ill get the egg that's 4 only  Goodnight!


----------



## Kyuby

How is that they are easy and I got no clue about them ○▪○


----------



## Bunchi

LethalLulu said:


> Which one?
> Gratz~



D'aww thanks<3
Number 15. It's funny bc I visited that place not so long ago.


----------



## Starmanfan

I've found 3. 8 was easiest Imo, except 5 was also a cakewalk. but y'know I am bad at the easter hunt.  Waluigi egg is all I need. WAAAAAAAA


----------



## jobby47

Frances-Simoun said:


> Yay <3 I got a Easter present from a friend here. Yay  Waluigi egg! Good luck on your search everyone! I'm still going to keep trying tomorrow see if I get enough for a Togepi or Yoshi, if not ill get the egg that's 4 only  Goodnight!



Congrats! 

I wish I could find more eggs.


----------



## Astro Cake

Found an egg by accident, I'm surprised I didn't figure it out.


----------



## LethalLulu

Bunchi said:


> D'aww thanks<3
> Number 15. It's funny bc I visited that place not so long ago.



#15 is stumping me.  I just got the deck one, and I am maaaaad.
I was right at first...then just couldn't find it


----------



## LaBelleFleur

6 and 14 are bugging me to no end. I feel like I know what they're referring to, I just can't get the code right. 

Other than that, I'm stumped on 10, 12 & 13. The search continues on...


----------



## Virals

i just got 2 and im going to punch myself in the face


----------



## Mini Mario

I don't get 2, and I know what 4 is referring to, but don't know where to find it!!!


----------



## Vizionari

I found egg 15, it's so obvious I feel stupid xD Very clever.


----------



## jfstalkertje

i have to *egg* this question,
but is it l*egg*al to fall asleep on this??


----------



## Bunchi

How may people have found #8? Not asking what it is, just curious as to who's found it. It's really stumping me.


----------



## Hyoshido

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Let's be real. Elephants are no joke


Tru tru, the hint is misleading for #16, pls change.



Haydenn said:


> I'll tell u if u tell me 14


But I would get into TROUBLE and everyone would riot onto me 8(


----------



## cheezyfries

it's been hours and i still can't get the last one to get the waluigi  my head is hurting and so many things are going on i can't think anymore, will probably just go to sleep soon


----------



## DLGR

yeeeeeeeeeeeeep giving up. This game is definitely not for the casual users of this site. Good luck everyone else, though. Last year was better. imo.


----------



## Vizionari

Whoopie, got myself a Togepi egg x3



now 6 more for the Waluigi one...


----------



## jfstalkertje

Bunchi said:


> How may people have found #8? Not asking what it is, just curious as to who's found it. It's really stumping me.



what has been seen cannot been unseen.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Yeeeeeeessss! I found number 9. It just wasn't in the place I thought it would be.


----------



## Virals

Mini Mario said:


> I don't get 2, and I know what 4 is referring to, but don't know where to find it!!!



i think im in the same boat with number 2 and its really bugging me


----------



## Vizionari

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Yeeeeeeessss! I found number 9. It just wasn't in the place I thought it would be.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## kassie

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Yeeeeeeessss! I found number 9. It just wasn't in the place I thought it would be.



Luuuuckkyyyy.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Bunchi said:


> How may people have found #8? Not asking what it is, just curious as to who's found it. It's really stumping me.



I found it. It was one of those things where I stared at it for a good while, and then had an "Aha!" moment. You could see the lightbulb over my head.


----------



## inkling

Yes! I got another easy one.. #11!


----------



## LethalLulu

Got #2.  Kinda upset since I checked there and missed it over 15 times  .____.
I am probably a lot smarter than I think, just don't have the best eyes D;


----------



## Mini Mario

inkling said:


> Yes! I got another easy one.. #11!



People keep saying it is easy, but I cannot see it!!!!!


----------



## Kyuby

People say that 2 , 9 and 11 are the easiest ones yet I'm still smacking my head on my phone trying to figure it out

By the way , to anyone who has found all the eggs or most of them, did you guys happen to find the egg at another page besides the first one? I got some trades in mind but I wanna know if I have to look for any reply away from the first page


----------



## TeaWithIce

Bunchi said:


> How may people have found #8? Not asking what it is, just curious as to who's found it. It's really stumping me.



I just found it. It's... oddly specific. If you're not familiar with the thing it's from, you'd never guess it. I was like "Hahaha it kinda looks like that one thing, but that's way too dumb there's no way." and then it was. Just guess a lot, maybe you'll get it.


----------



## Astro Cake

Waluigi number one.


----------



## Dolby

#2
I'm so sure of where it is but i just can't find it. GAAH


----------



## Aradai

I keep thinking I know 4 but I can't find it :0


----------



## Starmanfan

Bunchi said:


> How may people have found #8? Not asking what it is, just curious as to who's found it. It's really stumping me.



OH MY GOSH. THAT IS SOO EASY compared to the others ;-; I could only figure out this one and #5 and #3


----------



## isebrilia

WALUIGI IS MINE!! 
time for bed I am *egghausted*.


----------



## Mini Mario

Still can't find 11


----------



## Zane

I JUST GOT #8 I CANT BELIEVE IT i had already given up, still wounded from House of Mirrors all those months ago. Now I'm happy. ;-;
edit: ppl keep saying hint-type things sshhhhhh


----------



## Bunchi

Oh well, I'm going to bed. Searching for eggs has me eggxhausted, eggxtremely confused, and eggceptionally annoyed. I can't find most of these, I have no clue as to what they could be. I wish that HINTS WERE ALLOWED ///COUGH COUGH/// LOOKING AT U MODS ////COUGH////
Hopefully I'll have better luck with the next batch of clues. This is a very eggxtreme egg hunt.


----------



## kassie

Which egg(s) are you guys missing? Hope it's okay to ask. I just need a break from looking.

I'm missing 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 16. ;w;


----------



## Astro Cake

I hope there's a raffle if we have leftover eggs by the end.


----------



## Hyoshido

Missing 6, 10, 12, 13 & 16.


----------



## Ragdoll

How to Pronounce TBT Easter Egg Hunt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfYG5Dg4yLo​


----------



## Starmanfan

selcouth said:


> Which egg(s) are you guys missing? Hope it's okay to ask. I just need a break from looking.
> 
> I'm missing 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 16. ;w;



#1, #2, #4, #6, #7, #9, #10, #11, #12, #13, #14, #15, #16


----------



## Aradai

selcouth said:


> Which egg(s) are you guys missing? Hope it's okay to ask. I just need a break from looking.
> 
> I'm missing 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 16. ;w;


I'm missing 2, 3, 4, 6, 8, 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, and 16
I'm a lowlife noob lmao


----------



## Mariah

I'm missing 6, 10, 12, 13, 14, and 16.


----------



## Hermione Granger

FOUND EGG #16 AFTER THINKING LOGISTICALLY YASS!! and it was my last egg to find so now I can get Waluigi's eggie wahhh

Good luck everyone! Don't fret and just breathe in and remember to enjoy the fun behind the hunt! I believe you'll all do well. ; w ;


----------



## isebrilia

selcouth said:


> Which egg(s) are you guys missing? Hope it's okay to ask. I just need a break from looking.
> 
> I'm missing 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 16. ;w;



Missing 2, 4, 6, 8, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16 ;-;


----------



## jobby47

Found #11! One more egg for Waluigi egg!


----------



## Bunchi

selcouth said:


> Which egg(s) are you guys missing? Hope it's okay to ask. I just need a break from looking.
> 
> I'm missing 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 16. ;w;



Practically all of them
#1, #2, #3, #4, #6, #8, #9, #10, #11, #12, #13, #14, #16
//SOBBING//


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm missing 2, 3, 4, 6, 8, 10, 12, 13, 14 and 15.


----------



## Zane

selcouth said:


> Which egg(s) are you guys missing? Hope it's okay to ask. I just need a break from looking.
> 
> I'm missing 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 16. ;w;



I'm missing 6, 9, 10, 12, 13, and 16 and I don't rly expect to get them at this point since I haven't been able to find any eggs by accident through rifling the site, and none of the clues spark the faintest hunch in my head. @_@


----------



## Stevey Queen

Starmanfan said:


> Not necessarily. I probably would have figured it out if I hadn't played the first game of the series.



Thank you so effing much for saying that. You made me realize  I was right all along about what it was. I never played that game but I saw that thing in another more well known game and I was like "that image looks like it but I don't know what it's called" and "what does it have to do with Easter?"

I had to do some googling but I finally got number 8! Yayyyy! Idc if I even find anymore. I really wanted to get 8.


----------



## Ragdoll

ONE MORE. just one more until i get tht waluigi egg


----------



## rosabelle

omg I can finally buy a yoshi egg! I'm still missing 3, 8, 10, 12, 13, 14 and 16 ;A;


----------



## Hermione Granger

I feel like egg #8 is the Sweet Day clue this year. So obvious, yet so hard.


----------



## Kyuby

missing much everyone but 1, 5, 7 and 8


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Taking a break helps. Just got 3 more. One more egg for Waaaaaa.


----------



## LethalLulu

I am missing 3, 4, 6, 8, 10, 12, 13, 15, 16.  D;


----------



## TeaWithIce

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Thank you so effing much for saying that. You made me realize  I was right all along about what it was. I never played that game but I saw that thing in another more well known game and I was like "that image looks like it but I don't know what it's called" and "what does it have to do with Easter?"



SAME omg. That was my exact thought process, too.


----------



## Oblivia

I'm still missing... 8, 9, 10, 12, 13, and 14.  I wish I had more time to devote to this!


----------



## MTurtle

This is intersting o-o


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I've gotten 1, 2, 5, 7, and 11 so far.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I'm starting to regret buying the Yoshi egg before the Waluigi egg...


----------



## Vizionari

I have no idea about 16 D:


----------



## kassie

LaBelleFleur said:


> I'm starting to regret buying the Yoshi egg before the Waluigi egg...



Waluigi eggs are going pretty fast; hope you get one!


----------



## xanisha

I finally got enough eggs for Waluigi ^.^


----------



## Kyuby

still need 2 eggs for the waluigi one =(, anyone care to give me hint a hint for the egg #27? 

hahhah Im kinding, that egg doesnt even exist


----------



## Aradai

while I'm losing my sanity this guy has the nerve to stare at me





meet me in the pit


----------



## spCrossing

Aradai said:


> while I'm losing my sanity this guy has the nerve to stare at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meet me in the pit



I lost my sanity with that guy a long time ago.


----------



## Adventure9

Still can't figure out #2 OTL

Also missing #'s 10, 12-15 :I


----------



## Improv

selcouth said:


> Which egg(s) are you guys missing? Hope it's okay to ask. I just need a break from looking.
> 
> I'm missing 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 16. ;w;



I'm missing 10, 12, 13, 14, and 16. My eyes are about to shrivel out of my head.


----------



## Justin

A reminder: Do not post information about egg #8 in particular, or any egg for that matter. I've just deleted a couple posts that cross the line a bit too far and this is the second post I've made warning about this egg in particular. Please keep in mind that some users have already been suspended and/or had their eggs wiped for giving away too much information. I don't want to see that happen to anymore folks.


----------



## Twix

AHH my bad for double posting!
Please delete, my computer is too slow!


----------



## Hermione Granger

Don't give up everyone!! This little crab is cheering for you all! <3 You all got this.


----------



## Twix

Had a great Easter, hope you all did too~
Awesome hunt this year!


----------



## Heyden

Is 8 something everyone would know? I don't wanna keep wasting my time..


----------



## device

I'm unsure if I should buy the Waluigi egg. I'll be going to sleep now, and I'm sure the collectible will be sold out when I wake up. But, I'm not sure about the look of the award. Is there anybody that could help me decide on this? Help is much appreciated.


----------



## LethalLulu

SO MAD
OOOOH SO MAD
MY BF GOT #8 
IT IS FROM ONE OF MY FAVORITE THINGS OF ALL TIME
KILL ME


----------



## kassie

Improv said:


> I'm missing 10, 12, 13, 14, and 16. My eyes are about to shrivel out of my head.



I feel you.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Just found #3!

Don't you guys feel so proud of yourself if you found an egg?


----------



## Pokemanz

Really struggling with these but I have enough for just a regular egg which makes me happy.


----------



## LethalLulu

Even after getting #8, I still barely see it...the image could have resembled it more imo.


----------



## Dolby

LethalLulu said:


> Even after getting #8, I still barely see it...the image could have resembled it more imo.



As a person who hasn't solved it, it looks like a giant turtle standing on it's hind legs, breathing fireballs


----------



## LethalLulu

Dolby said:


> As a person who hasn't solved it, it looks like a giant turtle standing on it's hind legs, breathing fireballs


I do not blame you lmao.  Like the way he found out was kinda obscure, but it actually worked.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I bought Waluigi egg only because it's purple

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now I need like 9 more so I can get the regular eggs.


----------



## LyraVale

On the one hand, I want hints.

On the other hand, I don't want hints, cuz people found them without hints...so I feel competitive.

On the third (mutant) hand...I just need a hug.


----------



## device

LyraVale said:


> On the one hand, I want hints.
> 
> On the other hand, I don't want hints, cuz people found them without hints...so I feel competitive.
> 
> On the third (mutant) hand...I just need a hug.



I'll give you a hug. No hints though.


----------



## Amissapanda

Dang, those Waluigi eggs are suddenly going quick. Ahhh. I'm not sure if I want to take the chance of not buying one before I go to bed.


----------



## Heyden

eh, debating whether to get a Waluigi egg or not


----------



## LyraVale

Sector said:


> I'll give you a hug. No hints though.



Yay, thanks!  

...now back to staring at that pic... orz


----------



## Vizionari

I really want a Waluigi egg, but I don't think I can get 6 more eggs tonight. I really need a break though, ahaha.


----------



## Heyden

I got #8, It looks hardly like it though...


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Vizionari said:


> I really want a Waluigi egg, but I don't think I can get 6 more eggs tonight. I really need a break though, ahaha.



Basically me, except I need four. >.<


----------



## jobby47

How long do we have to redeem our eggs for collectibles?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I really want to know what 8 is lol. I have a feeling I might be doing this for awhile.


----------



## LethalLulu

Haydenn said:


> I got #8, It looks hardly like it though...



Basically what I thought.


----------



## Heyden

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I really want to know what 8 is lol. I have a feeling I might be doing this for awhile.



It's really unexpected... I would have never gotten it if I hadnt asked some of my friends >,>


----------



## digikari4691

Just 1 more til I can get a Togepi egg! ^^ 
How many eggs don't have a graphic by them? or is that too much of a hint... :|


----------



## Hyoshido

Managed to finally find out #6! It's much simple than I thought, gg me lmao, that's the original 8 dealt with! Got two Waluigi eggs now, they're going pretty fast! ;_;



Amissapanda said:


> Dang, those Waluigi eggs are suddenly going quick. Ahhh. I'm not sure if I want to take the chance of not buying one before I go to bed.


DO IT, DO IT FOR WEH


----------



## pippy1994

omfg, I'm having such a hard time getting these. I only have the one that's in this thread ;A;


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I really want to know what 8 is lol. I have a feeling I might be doing this for awhile.



I did some random search and I was lucky enough to come across something that looked like it, it's obvious for some and not to others (like me).


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> DO IT, DO IT FOR WEH



But I want a Yoshi egg even more. lol I'd hate to ruin my chances of getting one if the last clues are really hard. Because compared to the first set, in my opinion, the second set is absolutely _brutal_.


----------



## LethalLulu

Hyogo said:


> Managed to finally find out #6! It's much simple than I thought, gg me lmao, that's the original 8 dealt with! Got two Waluigi eggs now, they're going pretty fast! ;_;
> 
> 
> DO IT, DO IT FOR WEH


Is it obvious or subtle when you find it?  I don't know if this counts as a hint.  I fee it's more of like "did I find it and am too blind to know I did?"


----------



## olivetree123

Maaan I left this for a few hours and come back and I still got nothin' new :<


----------



## Vizionari

Hyogo said:


> Managed to finally find out #6! It's much simple than I thought, gg me lmao, that's the original 8 dealt with! Got two Waluigi eggs now, they're going pretty fast! ;_;
> 
> 
> DO IT, DO IT FOR WEH


Two? Wow I'm jealous  

My brain is melting from all these clues though ;;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Still doing the first 8 and just need 4 and 8.


----------



## Mayor Charlotte

Yay Finally got one !


----------



## Kyuby

almost 12 hours since I began my search and have yet only found 4 =(, I want a waluigi egg sooo bad


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> But I want a Yoshi egg even more. lol I'd hate to ruin my chances of getting one if the last clues are really hard. Because compared to the first set, in my opinion, the second set is absolutely _brutal_.


I agree with you, most of the second set is evil ;_; what ones are you missing anyways?



LethalLulu said:


> Is it obvious or subtle when you find it?  I don't know if this counts as a hint.  I fee it's more of like "did I find it and am too blind to know I did?"


Uhhh, I guess it's more subtle since you need to listen to the whole thing to get the code anyways, it could easily be missed however.


----------



## kassie

Amissapanda said:


> But I want a Yoshi egg even more. lol I'd hate to ruin my chances of getting one if the last clues are really hard. Because compared to the first set, in my opinion, the second set is absolutely _brutal_.



Yeah, I can imagine the last set being the end of us all.


----------



## Vizionari

Amissapanda said:


> But I want a Yoshi egg even more. lol I'd hate to ruin my chances of getting one if the last clues are really hard. Because compared to the first set, in my opinion, the second set is absolutely _brutal_.



I had the same mindset as you, except with the Togepi egg. I wanted both the Togepi and Waluigi, but since the Togepi costs more and considering if I bought the Waluigi first then it'd be harder for me to save up 9 more eggs ;; I went for the Togepi. But at least for you, you'd only have to get 3 more eggs if you bought either one of them c:


----------



## pippy1994

o: I finally found one! I feel so stupid XD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Either Oath or Tom will get that egg


----------



## LethalLulu

Hyogo said:


> I agree with you, most of the second set is evil ;_; what ones are you missing anyways?
> 
> 
> Uhhh, I guess it's more subtle since you need to listen to the whole thing to get the code anyways, it could easily be missed however.


That's rough D;  I don't wanna listen to a bunch of 4 minute videos D:


----------



## Bri Hassleberry

Finally got my Togepi egg! This was a terrible (but a little fun) experience and I wish everyone so so so much luck doing this!!!


----------



## Maruchan

Jksldhdfgdkasl;a; They just RESTOCKED all non-gold eggs to qty of 2015 lol XD

Indecision 2015: should I Yoshi or should I Waluigi


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> I agree with you, most of the second set is evil ;_; what ones are you missing anyways?



I'm missing #10, #12, #13, and #16. I know people keep saying that #16 is supposedly easy, but I've been at this for five and a half hours tonight, so. lol Maybe it'll come to me after work tomorrow.



selcouth said:


> Yeah, I can imagine the last set being the end of us all.



I'm terrified already. That's why I'm not sure a Waluigi egg is a good idea for me. I can't guarantee I'll be able to solve three more in the final round of clues/riddles.



Vizionari said:


> I had the same mindset as you, except with the Togepi egg. I wanted both the Togepi and Waluigi, but since the Togepi costs more and considering if I bought the Waluigi first then it'd be harder for me to save up 9 more eggs ;; I went for the Togepi. But at least for you, you'd only have to get 3 more eggs if you bought either one of them c:



I think I'll just wait, for now. I don't want to bank on thinking I can "for sure" solve three more, because that could bite me in the butt.


----------



## Justin

Shop's been updated to address any concerns of missing out on an egg overnight or something.


----------



## cheezyfries

i only need one to get the waluigi egg and i'm dying, i bet they'll all be sold by the time i wake up


----------



## Vizionari

Justin said:


> Shop's been updated to address any concerns of missing out on an egg overnight or something.



Ty Justin! ^_^


----------



## Stevey Queen

OMFG i found the music one. 6, I think.


----------



## kassie

Justin said:


> Shop's been updated to address any concerns of missing out on an egg overnight or something.



LOL thank you, Justin.


----------



## Amissapanda

Justin said:


> Shop's been updated to address any concerns of missing out on an egg overnight or something.



Thank you! Now I can sleep in peace. lol

Also, that video.


----------



## LethalLulu

Oh thank goodness, I can sleep!


----------



## cheezyfries

Justin said:


> Shop's been updated to address any concerns of missing out on an egg overnight or something.



i think i just screamed in happiness. thank you justin!!!


----------



## Kyuby

wooo! 1 more for my waluigi egg! just got #2


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> I'm missing #10, #12, #13, and #16. I know people keep saying that #16 is supposedly easy, but I've been at this for five and a half hours tonight, so. lol Maybe it'll come to me after work tomorrow.


Hah, same ones I'm stuck on ;_; and damn, hope it does because you need them eggs bruh!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I'm still stuck with 7... I seriously can't figure some of these out. 

I did surprisingly get #8, though. It took me way too long.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin said:


> Shop's been updated to address any concerns of missing out on an egg overnight or something.


lol thanks Jubs. 2015 Waaaaa.
I love it.


----------



## Justin

Justin said:


> *UPDATED EGGCITING STATS!*
> 
> *No one* has found Egg #10.
> *One hundred and forty seven people* have found Egg #11.
> *One person* has found Egg #12.
> *Two people* have found Egg #13.
> *Eleven people* have found Egg #14.



*EVEN MORE UPDATED EGGCITING STATS!*

*No one* has found Egg #10.
*Two hundred people* have found Egg #11.
*One person* has found Egg #12.
*Four people* have found Egg #13.
*Twenty six people* have found Egg #14.


----------



## Zane

I just got #6 and then went to the shop and I can't believe i'm listening to this with my own two ears


----------



## olivetree123

This makes me even more determined to figure out 10, aaaaaaagh-
although since my last post whining about not having any luck i discovered / figured out two so that's pretty cool


----------



## Hyoshido

#10 Egg should be banned, 2 hard, removed from event because too confusing for new players 8(


----------



## Adventure9

My ears xD


----------



## LethalLulu

Yassss got the music one!


----------



## jobby47

Yay, now I will be able to get a Waluigi egg! Thank you Justin!


----------



## Justin

Hyogo said:


> #10 Egg should be banned, 2 hard, removed from event because too confusing for new players 8(



We might need a bell bounty on it or something, it's setting records. I don't think any egg took longer than half an hour to find last year.

It'll be interesting if we release the final eggs tomorrow and #10 is still left...


----------



## olivetree123

This song is the best easter gift I could ever receive.
Also speaking of songs, finally figured out 6. I feel a bit silly now orz


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*When you suddenly click and know where an egg might be, but you can't search for the thread.*


----------



## Hyoshido

Justin said:


> We might need a bell bounty on it or something, it's setting records. I don't think any egg took longer than half an hour to find last year.
> 
> It'll be interesting if we release the final eggs tomorrow and #10 is still left...


This is going to turn into a warzone to who can find #10
Reward a Gold egg to the first person to find #10, they're a legend.


----------



## PandaNikita

The elusive egg 10, I will find you and I will kill you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean claim...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

That song *cries*
Bootyful.


----------



## zoetrope

I just got number eight but don't think the picture really looks like what it is and I can't figure out what it has to do with Easter (if it even does).  It was a pretty lucky guess!  I'll be pretty interested to compare this image to an unaltered one!


----------



## June

olivetree123 said:


> This song is the best easter gift I could ever receive.
> Also speaking of songs, finally figured out 6. I feel a bit silly now orz



1:05 is the golden moment in that song, i am honestly so impressed


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Went out for ten minutes to clear my head and came back to that amazing video and shop restock, I feel so much better.  Time to get hunting.


----------



## LethalLulu

Alright, note to self- don't go for egg #10 xD
No stats for #15?


----------



## Zigzag991

I got so eggcited when I remembered Silence of the Crowd because it would make sense being text that doesn't make noise and it's loud as in powerful because it can prevent someone from joining a game, but then I was like: "CRAP, IT'S WISDOM NOT SILENCE"


----------



## Heyden

WHAT SONG UGH


----------



## Naiad

when you finally solve #14

only the three hardest left :"))


----------



## Peony

when you only solve one and give up the rest since you're awful at riddles and just wanna sleep off your frustration


----------



## Mini Mario

Just sitting here, waiting for an angel to spill the beans for a couple of minutes before their post is removed.


----------



## Kammeh

This is so tough ; - ; ""


----------



## Paperboy012305

N i c o said:


> when you finally solve #14
> 
> only the three hardest left :"))


I can't even figure out #14!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

THANK YOU BASED RANDOM EGGS I HAVE NO IDEA HOW I FOUND YOU

I finally have my Yoshi Egg 

And oh my gosh, that video is just the bomb.


----------



## Amyy

time to try to get the togepi egg???? :')


----------



## Naiad

Paperboy012305 said:


> I can't even figure out #14!



if it makes you feel better, i think a part of me actually died in the last three hours


----------



## Zigzag991

I'm not sure what we're supposed to be answering for #14. For the others, it was the code heard or the name of the picture, but in this one, it's just "do this". Is the answer referring to the place itself or am I missing something?


----------



## kassie

mfw I thought I was onto something with egg #13


----------



## Mini Mario

Definition:
Egg Hunt (TBT)
Proun: Kil-me-now-plees
N: A frustrating task or person.
Ex 1: I couldn't find my pencil and John won't tell me because he's too busy being an Egg Hunt.
Ex 2: Doing chores is such an Egg Hunt.


----------



## Justin

Zigzag991 said:


> I'm not sure what we're supposed to be answering for #14. For the others, it was the code heard or the name of the picture, but in this one, it's just "do this". Is the answer referring to the place itself or am I missing something?



You will find a code to enter somewhere. That's about all that can be said.


----------



## LethalLulu

Oh man this is tough.  I still have #3 and #4 to do.  Maybe I'll get them tomorrow OTL


----------



## Kyuby

Gotta take a break and watch Harry Potter and the Deadly Hollows Part 2 =), that might give me a clue


----------



## cheezyfries

so i asked my friend what she thought #8 was and she said "is it... a kiwi" and i'm dying


----------



## kassie

Justin said:


> You will find a code to enter somewhere. That's about all that can be said.



Justin, any chance you can say if there's a limit on how old the threads can be?

I need to know if I should be looking at threads from like 2009.


----------



## Zigzag991

OH

Well I feel like an idiot and that this will be so much easier. I was thinking of random things that involved Toadette sleeping, and I literally found a picture of her sleeping and was thinking that the code was like: "bench world" or something.


----------



## Kyuby

6 eggs.. now I can die happily =?)


----------



## Aeryka

Omg #6 .. ; u;


----------



## Karminny

idk how this works


----------



## Mini Mario

Well, I guess my dream of breeding the first Wahgepi a Egg won't happen. Plz make DLC eggs for TBT!


----------



## Stevey Queen

cheezyfries said:


> so i asked my friend what she thought #8 was and she said "is it... a kiwi" and i'm dying



Not gonna lie...those exact words came out of my mouth at one point....


----------



## Blizzard

I really can't sleep until I get #3.  Duh.


----------



## oath2order

Pro-tip: Take a break from hunting to prevent overthinking!


----------



## Zigzag991

I found Toadette and she's offline which means she's probably sleeping.

were te egg


----------



## Prabha

That waluigi version of uptown funk will haunt me forever. But EY restock.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Pro-tip: Take a break from hunting to prevent overthinking!



Also, it's great to think on the toilet. Seriously.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Zigzag991 said:


> I found Toadette and she's offline which means she's probably sleeping.
> 
> were te egg



I don't think it has anything to do with that user. I have an idea of what it may be but I have no way to find out.

And of course, I could just be wrong.


----------



## Nix

Found three so far....doesn't look like I'll be figuring out the others either. xD ​


----------



## Vizionari

I can't believe I'm listening to this music.


----------



## Kyuby

Did I really confused the word Deck with Dock? I was wandering around TBTF looking for an island thread , I wanna smack my face on my phone right now...


----------



## Zigzag991

I wasn't serious but, sure.

And yeah, I saw dock the first time, too. :x


----------



## Silversea

Alternate idea: post in here to earn enough TBT to buy the egg collectibles.


----------



## Vizionari

Kyuby said:


> Did I really confused the word Deck with Dock? I was wandering around TBTF looking for an island thread , I wanna smack my face on my phone right now...



I though the exact same thing until I read it over and over again. It hit me smack in the head after that.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I've been listening to the Waluigi Funk! on repeat for the past half-hour or so. I haven't found any more eggs, but the dance party is keeping my motivation up.


----------



## kassie

Silversea said:


> Alternate idea: post in here to earn enough TBT to buy the egg collectibles.



I suppose that could work.

If you earned bells here.


----------



## Zane

Prabha said:


> Also, it's great to think on the toilet. Seriously.



I just read that as "it's great to think of the toilet" and i am logging off


----------



## Heyden

I don't get the puzzles


----------



## Karminny

Im so confused


----------



## Stevey Queen

selcouth said:


> I suppose that could work.
> 
> If you earned bells here.



This literally ruined my night


----------



## Prabha

Zane said:


> I just read that as "it's great to think of the toilet" and i am logging off



You might need a little break.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Im so confused



Dude. Try to find some eggs in the forum, and click on em and bam.


----------



## Heyden

I like it

What is that supposed to mean


----------



## oath2order

Haydenn said:


> I like it
> 
> What is that supposed to mean



oh god that one was a lil *****


----------



## LyraVale

Ok, I just screamed at my poor bf for trying to help guess what the pic was.

He was wrong anyway. :/ 

I feel bad though.




BTW, the tags on this thread...smh, we're all a little fried I think


----------



## Silversea

selcouth said:


> I suppose that could work.
> 
> If you earned bells here.



You ruined my ploy to get people to raise this thread to 666 pages.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well. Goodnight. Hopefully I can do better tomorrow!


----------



## LambdaDelta

i swear if the idea for 14 is what i think it is


----------



## Karminny

Prabha said:


> You might need a little break.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. Try to find some eggs in the forum, and click on em and bam.



Whatt??


----------



## Ayaya

Why am I abandoning my responsibility as a student for eggs.


----------



## Stevey Queen

LambdaDelta said:


> i swear if the idea for 14 is what i think it is



do we have the same idea?


----------



## Karminny

Ayaya said:


> Why am I abandoning my responsibility as a student for eggs.



me af
I cant


----------



## P.K.

my 7 year old sister actually solved number 8 for me
MY SEVEN YEAR OLD BABY SISTER
i've never felt so dumb...........


----------



## Stevey Queen

Karminny said:


> me af
> I cant



Since you are asking, there are some college-leveled riddles on the first post of this thread. Your job is to try to figure them out and go to said location on the forum and find an egg.


----------



## Karminny

does it matter what song?


----------



## P.K.

finally got myself a waluigi egg
i can rest easier now
/wipes a happy tear


----------



## Ragdoll

its been 3hrs since i last found an egg oml


----------



## f11

P.K. said:


> finally got myself a waluigi egg
> i can rest easier now
> /wipes a happy tear


same. I can relax now.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I got 9 eggs and I feel like I will never find another... rip me


----------



## Stevey Queen

Next year they should let us work in teams.


----------



## Zigzag991

Can we get an update on those eggciting eggtistics?


----------



## LyraVale

oh the shop lol

I'm glad I was randomly clicking everywhere and landed there


----------



## Shirohibiki

i need just one more to get the damn waluigi egg. hkndfhdf anfdskdsf IVE BEEN AT THIS FOR HOURS and honestly i dont even want to know how many hours ive been looking


----------



## tamagotchi

wagui egg


----------



## Justin

Zigzag991 said:


> Can we get an update on those eggciting eggtistics?



A little later sure. But I just checked logs just now and YOU GOT #14 FINALLY IM SO PROUD


----------



## Kyuby

the 2nd batch is eggstremely hard =(, I have yet to find the 6th one, I got an idea of where it might be though


----------



## Murray

yo where da eggs at


----------



## Zigzag991

I got desperate and started thinking: wait okay so there's a cutscene with Toadette at a campsite and you sleep in tents and it's in a forest and lumber rhymes with slumber WHAT'S THE NAME OF THE CUTSCENE

- - - Post Merge - - -

OATH HAS 15 DID HE GET #10


----------



## olivetree123

Is there a way for mods to see what codes people are trying out? I kinda hope someone somewhere is getting a chuckle at a few of the ones i've tried


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I'm still not convinced six isn't broken for me, I've tried so many combinations haha (a 5-page word doc, to be exact). I know I have the right idea, I just can't get the code. xD

In other news, after listening to it for almost an hour straight, I'm finally sick of Waluigi Funk! Back to the Professor Layton music in an attempt to develop a better puzzle-solving brain. If only there were hint coins like in the PL games haha.


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> i need just one more to get the damn waluigi egg. hkndfhdf anfdskdsf IVE BEEN AT THIS FOR HOURS and honestly i dont even want to know how many hours ive been looking



pats

i'm here for you xxx


----------



## PandaNikita

Oath you are an egg god.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

olivetree123 said:


> Is there a way for mods to see what codes people are trying out? I kinda hope someone somewhere is getting a chuckle at a few of the ones i've tried



Haha yeah, I figured they would be laughing their butts off at my guesses so far


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Why is the last tree ghost here


----------



## Shirohibiki

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Why is the last tree ghost here



i was wondering the same thing :V
[spooky scary skeletons playing in the background]


----------



## Stevey Queen

Zigzag991 said:


> I got desperate and started thinking: wait okay so there's a cutscene with Toadette at a campsite and you sleep in tents and it's in a forest and lumber rhymes with slumber WHAT'S THE NAME OF THE CUTSCENE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OATH HAS 15 DID HE GET #10



what is this game?


----------



## LyraVale

olivetree123 said:


> Is there a way for mods to see what codes people are trying out? I kinda hope someone somewhere is getting a chuckle at a few of the ones i've tried



Me too...but no shame

If they have a way, they should post a list after the event is over...


----------



## Stevey Queen

Maybe the ghost will give us a hint.


----------



## Mariah

olivetree123 said:


> Is there a way for mods to see what codes people are trying out? I kinda hope someone somewhere is getting a chuckle at a few of the ones i've tried



I sure hope not.


----------



## zoetrope

LaBelleFleur said:


> I'm still not convinced six isn't broken for me, I've tried so many combinations haha (a 5-page word doc, to be exact). I know I have the right idea, I just can't get the code. xD



It works.  You might want to think about some new ideas.


----------



## Zigzag991

Treasure Tracker

There's little cutscenes where Captain Toad/Toadette are taking a break and suddenly they see Wingo in the distance flying with away with Captain Toad/Toadette, depending on the part of the story. Although I'm not quiet sure why they're merely just eating marshmallows while their friend is dangling for their life.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

SIGH....only one more to get the purple egg....will try again tomorrow...
good luck to everyone...


----------



## Karminny

im going to sleep smh


----------



## LaBelleFleur

zoetrope said:


> It works.  You might want to think about some new ideas.



I know, I'm deluding myself, since eight worked for me... it's just so hard to think outside of the box I've created for myself by obsessing over what I think six is for the past 18 hours or so. Hopefully I'll figure it out soon. ^^


----------



## LambdaDelta

tfw browsing every thread because you think you have a general idea where its located, but nothing more


----------



## olivetree123

Eeeeeeeeeh I'm callin it quits for tonight, have fun y'all and good luck figuring out #10


----------



## Javocado

i'm going nuts over here


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The reason why I don't search every thread is because I don't want to waste my life here. There's a lot of other things I can do, like make an Animal Crossing: New Leaf quiz, or sell ACNL balloons I order from the HHA showcase, or even learn about business management.


----------



## Zigzag991

You know when you post you sound really sarcastic.

But while you make your quiz we'll be selling these things for real things because TBT has loads of value apparently.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zigzag991 said:


> You know when you post you sound really sarcastic.
> 
> But while you make your quiz we'll be selling these things for real things because TBT has loads of value apparently.



But I'm not sarcastic. I do have a life.


----------



## RayOfHope

I thought I knew you, number six...

But you're just not what I thought you were...


----------



## Justin

Justin said:


> *EVEN MORE UPDATED EGGCITING STATS!*
> 
> *No one* has found Egg #10.
> *Two hundred people* have found Egg #11.
> *One person* has found Egg #12.
> *Four people* have found Egg #13.
> *Twenty six people* have found Egg #14.



*EGGCELLENT EGGCITING STATS!*

*One person* has found Egg #10.
*Two hundred and thirteen people* have found Egg #11.
*Three people* have found Egg #12.
*Three people* have found Egg #13. (last post was an error)
*Thirty eight people* have found Egg #14.


----------



## Heyden

3,4,6,9,10,12,13,14,15 are what I need :/


----------



## Capella

Apple2012 said:


> But I'm not sarcastic. I do have a life.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Justin said:


> *EGGCELLENT EGGCITING STATS!*
> 
> *One person* has found Egg #10.
> *Two hundred and thirteen people* have found Egg #11.
> *Three people* have found Egg #12.
> *Three people* have found Egg #13. (last post was an error)
> *Thirty eight people* have found Egg #14.



!!!! zomg who found 10 8O


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Justin said:


> *EGGCELLENT EGGCITING STATS!*
> 
> *One person* has found Egg #10.
> *Two hundred and thirteen people* have found Egg #11.
> *Three people* have found Egg #12.
> *Three people* have found Egg #13. (last post was an error)
> *Thirty eight people* have found Egg #14.



I find this more discouraging than encouraging...


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok but what are the stats for eggs 15 and 16

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> I find this more discouraging than encouraging...



watch as nobody gets the golden egg this year


----------



## kaylagirl

This is making me feel incredibly stupid.


----------



## tamagotchi

i rated this thread terrible


----------



## DaCoSim

I'm baaaaaack  After a VERY eggxasperating night at work, I am back home and am egghausted, but ready to start these eggstremely eggsome challenges. I got to peak into the clues while I took a couple of quick breaks so at least I have slight eggkling as to where to start looking. I already found one


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Goodnight everyone, good luck finding the eggs you need.  I'm going to bed, I've been stressing a bit about the number of clues I couldn't find this set compared to last set, but I'm not in the running for the golden egg anyways, so I just need to let it go.

I do think I'm going to have nightmares about Waluigi, though. I listened to that song for far too long on repeat, sheesh.


----------



## Hettie

[size=-2]  My kingdom for an egg![/size]


----------



## Justin

DaCoSim said:


> I'm baaaaaack  After a VERY eggxasperating night at work, I am back home and am egghausted, but ready to start these eggstremely eggsome challenges. I got to peak into the clues while I took a couple of quick breaks so at least I have slight eggkling as to where to start looking. I already found one



Good luck!


----------



## Shirohibiki

kaylagirl said:


> This is making me feel incredibly stupid.



i feel this so hard


----------



## Heyden

I need *ONE* more for a Togepi, :<


----------



## LambdaDelta

well i figured out 16 but now while i know the basis for it i'm also confused by it


----------



## DaCoSim

Justin said:


> Good luck!



Thx Jubs! Just opened a beer to get this party started XD (It really was a BAD night at work!!! LOL)


----------



## Dulcettie

I found #11!
It's been forever since I found an egg. It feels so good ;3;


----------



## Kyuby

stupid red jays, I cant listen to their chirp , I don't even know where to find them =(


----------



## LambdaDelta

wait nevermind i think i figured it out 100%

now to bounce between 12 and 13 i guess


----------



## Alolan_Apples

DaCoSim said:


> Thx Jubs! Just opened a beer to get this party started XD (It really was a BAD night at work!!! LOL)



The girls in your sig are cute. They also have really good dresses.


----------



## DaCoSim

Apple2012 said:


> The girls in your sig are cute. They also have really good dresses.



Thx! That's Ruby, (Mayor) Midori and Gia! My 3 Birdsong characters!


----------



## Ragdoll

trying to hunt whilst having itchy eyes do not work well together


----------



## Heyden

3 red Jays chirping

I JUST DONT KNOW HERE I NEED 1 FOR TOGEPI CRY CRY CRY CRY


----------



## Naiad

Kyuby said:


> stupid red jays, I cant listen to their chirp , I don't even know where to find them =(








sometimes you just need some birds in your life


----------



## Aeryka

OMG....6 hours trying to figure out #8. No wonder I didn't *entirely* know what it was ;-;  Yay, on to the next!


----------



## Javocado

10 & 13 kill me


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> 10 & 13 kill me



Aren't you already a ghost? Your avatar explains it.

By the way, please don't die. We will miss you.


----------



## Astro Cake

Do we get a sympathy egg if we give ourselves a headache looking for eggs? jk


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Astro Cake said:


> Do we get a sympathy egg if we give ourselves a headache looking for eggs? jk



It's head-egg.


----------



## kassie

Finally, three more to go!


----------



## Skyfall

I finally got 6 eggs!  Wow, this is hard this year.


----------



## strawberrywine

Only got 2 eggs.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Only got 2 eggs.



Me too. And I like your avatar.


----------



## Ayaya

I FOUND ONE AFTER MUCH FRUSTRATION 

and now it's being weird by giving me 2 eggs from one clue...


----------



## Heyden

Silence has never been louder
I like it
The code after the music?

I'm so confused


----------



## pokedude729

I've only 5,6, and 8 so far.

Also, What do the egg graphics look like?


----------



## Kyuby

woah, #6 Description is literally what it says hahaha


----------



## kassie

Now just to tackle the last two.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

5 more!!! ;-;


----------



## LambdaDelta

i think i might have an idea for one of these, but...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*sobbing* Found my fifth egg by chance, and I have put in a million things for the picture one, and I feel like I know exactly what it is but no matter how I spell it or whatever it doesn't work. This hunt is distracting me from being able to set up my easter event. =[


----------



## Naiad

KaydeeKrunk said:


> *sobbing* Found my fifth egg by chance, and I have put in a million things for the picture one, and I feel like I know exactly what it is but no matter how I spell it or whatever it doesn't work. This hunt is distracting me from being able to set up my easter event. =[



Remember to type the Picture One's code in all Caps c:


----------



## Justin

N i c o said:


> Remember to type the Picture One's code in all Caps c:



Yup, make sure to follow the guidelines on the first post regarding the codes!


----------



## June

three more to a togepi egg ahhhh


----------



## MrPicklez

Someone buy me a Waluigi egg and I'll suck your ****.


----------



## Kyuby

6 to go!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

MrKisstoefur said:


> Someone buy me a Waluigi egg and I'll suck your ****.



I'll do it. Haha if I feel generous I will


----------



## Astro Cake

MrKisstoefur said:


> Someone buy me a Waluigi egg and I'll suck your ****.



You'll suck my eggs?


----------



## Kyuby

MrKisstoefur said:


> Someone buy me a Waluigi egg and I'll suck your ****.



that's an eggstremely interesting offer


----------



## LambdaDelta

MrKisstoefur said:


> Someone buy me a Waluigi egg and I'll suck your ****.



I'd like to see you try!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I keep seeing the "I like it" clue and all I can hear is Enrique Iglesias singing

BABY I LIKE IT
THE WAY YOU MOVE ON THA FLO


----------



## Kyuby

I hear rihanna instead hahaha


----------



## LambdaDelta

the I like it clue is utterly brilliant and might be among my favorites


also just noticed the egg mass restocking

are staff trying to completely scramble the egg market values?


----------



## Kyuby

is any of the mods active? figured out I would ask here first as they might be active here to prevent any leakings =), just got a question to ask


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

LambdaDelta said:


> the I like it clue is utterly brilliant and might be among my favorites



Luv you <3 after reading this it popped in my head and I found it <3

2 more!!


----------



## Vizionari

LambdaDelta said:


> the I like it clue is utterly brilliant and might be among my favorites
> 
> 
> also just noticed the egg mass restocking
> 
> are staff trying to completely scramble the egg market values?



Haha, ikr? 

I need to bang my head on that loud silence clue.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Luv you <3 after reading this it popped in my head and I found it <3
> 
> 2 more!!



Ahh good luck!


----------



## LambdaDelta

lel now I'm hoping i don't get in trouble since I didn't mean for that to be a hint at all


----------



## Justin

Kyuby said:


> is any of the mods active? figured out I would ask here first as they might be active here to prevent any leakings =), just got a question to ask



Feel free to shoot a PM at me.


----------



## SRS

The I like it clue is ridiculously vague and it's driving me crazy. But I found enough to buy a Waluigi egg and now I'm giving up.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

LambdaDelta said:


> lel now I'm hoping i don't get in trouble since I didn't mean for that to be a hint at all



Nahh it wasn't we probably both thought the clue was brilliant


----------



## Heyden

1 to Togepi 
cry


----------



## LambdaDelta

btw would it be asking to much to know if "hour glass" is meant to be "hourglass" or not?

basically if someone typod or if this spacing is intentional


----------



## Murray

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?279769-Location-of-first-12-eggs

oh well easter ruined gg guys


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Murray said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?279769-Location-of-first-12-eggs
> 
> oh well easter ruined gg guys



Wait whut?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Murray said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?279769-Location-of-first-12-eggs
> 
> oh well easter ruined gg guys



smells awfully fishy


----------



## Lancelot

LambdaDelta said:


> smells awfully fishy



It actually smells of cats...


----------



## Kyuby

that was an *eggscellent* joke


----------



## LambdaDelta

Monkey D Luffy said:


> It actually smells of cats...



and what do cats like to eat?


----------



## LyraVale

Murray said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?279769-Location-of-first-12-eggs
> 
> oh well easter ruined gg guys



actually, Easter just got even better cuz of that thread


----------



## zoetrope

I was really hoping the 'I like it' egg would be in the cat smell thread.


----------



## Thunder

Murray said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?279769-Location-of-first-12-eggs
> 
> oh well easter ruined gg guys



Tsk, there sure were a lot of you guys viewin' that thread.


----------



## kaylagirl

zoetrope said:


> I was really hoping the 'I like it' egg would be in the cat smell thread.



I AM HAVING SUCH A HARD TIME WITH THAT ONE it's so vague why


----------



## LambdaDelta

Thunder said:


> Tsk, there sure were a lot of you guys viewin' that thread.



you know what they say

curiosity killed the cat


----------



## Jake

Thunder said:


> Tsk, there sure were a lot of you guys viewin' that thread.



ban them all


----------



## zoetrope

kaylagirl said:


> I AM HAVING SUCH A HARD TIME WITH THAT ONE it's so vague why



Tina likes cats, right?  Surely she would like the _smell of cats_ too.  Right?  RIGHT!?!?

Plz credit me one more egg.  I think my solution is better than whatever the real one ends up being.


----------



## Lancelot

LambdaDelta said:


> and what do cats like to eat?



Birds... Rats... List goes on


----------



## LambdaDelta

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Birds... Rats... List goes on



but for the sake of the post, what fits best?


----------



## Justin

Eggpect the next colleggtion of eggs in a few hours!


----------



## LambdaDelta

no I will eggspect to be eggsleep

(I guess this means now the batches will be smaller?)


----------



## kaylagirl

Justin said:


> Eggpect the next colleggtion of eggs in a few hours!



... Now I have no choice but to stay awake. I hope you mean like 2 or 3 hours, it's 3 am. Cri


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Justin said:


> Eggpect the next colleggtion of eggs in a few hours!



Heeyy how many people have gotten egg 13? I won't sleep till I find it and if you don't tell me where it is I'm going to bring up



Spoiler: you asked for it



the bottle


Luv u


----------



## Lancelot

LambdaDelta said:


> but for the sake of the post, what fits best?



BIRDS!


----------



## kassie

Justin said:


> Eggpect the next colleggtion of eggs in a few hours!



And here I thought I'd get a decent night of sleep.

Kidding, I'm a night owl so I'll be up anyway


----------



## LyraVale

I've completely stopped looking for now...but can't tear myself away from TBT. 

What is happening to my life?


----------



## Icecrystel

im honestly debating if i should look for 4 more eggs to get the purple egg or not.... hmmm


----------



## Heyden

Justin said:


> Eggpect the next colleggtion of eggs in a few hours!



Like new collectable eggs? Of clue/puzzle eggs?


----------



## Justin

Haydenn said:


> Like new collectable eggs? Of clue/puzzle eggs?



More clues!


----------



## Chiisanacx

Does anyone just want my eggs I have 3? I can't be bothered anymore


----------



## Heyden

Chiisanacx said:


> Does anyone just want my eggs I have 3? I can't be bothered anymore



Just get 1 more and you can get a normal egg! Don't give up c:


----------



## Chiisanacx

HNNGH OMG :C


----------



## kasane

jfc the waluigi uptown funk video


----------



## P.K.

I finally solved number 4 while I just laid down and it hit me. My lead from last night was correct. Problem was I ruled out the other possibility of the thing happening and I didn't look further enough. Just need to find #3 and I can free myself from the first batch of eggs.


----------



## LyraVale

It's been HOURS since my last egg. 

...must find eggs... 




I said eggs, right? Not crack (-ed eggs)? Cuz I was thinking crack (-ed eggs).  




Dang, I chose to censor my own comment...and with a bad pun. It's been a long day.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

N i c o said:


> Remember to type the Picture One's code in all Caps c:



Totally was a doof and didn't read the directions! OMG yay!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

OHHHH **** JUST EGG #10!!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

After this is all said and done are you going to release all the answers? Cause even though I have accepted I wont get most of them, I still want to know the solutions to these clues.


----------



## LambdaDelta

man I'm disappointed

I just thought I got an idea for #10, but its not it


----------



## zoetrope

I've had a couple of brilliant ideas for number ten but no dice.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

zoetrope said:


> I've had a couple of brilliant ideas for number ten but no dice.



We've all had


----------



## Lancelot

You guys complaining you can't get number 10, Im sat here really confused as to where any of the new ones are...


----------



## Virals

I was about to fall asleep and I suddenly thought of the eggs and immediately figured out the answer to 16

lol my life


----------



## Kyuby

I wish I had a clue to where find the rest hahahah


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

About to give up and you pull me right back in, figured out #9 finally! So clear to me now! UHG. (Egg-cept I thought I looked there.. hmm...)


----------



## Lancelot

I got #9 and now I feel ver' smart. Gj Me


----------



## Heyden

Your deck? Is that your profile? And visitors stand for the visitor messages? I just need one 4 Togepi :c


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Jesus... I dont get any of these except the 3rd one


----------



## Kyuby

Haydenn said:


> Your deck? Is that your profile? And visitors stand for the visitor messages? I just need one 4 Togepi :c



don't confuse the word DECK with DOCK, that's a stupid mistake I made hahahaha


----------



## Caius

I hear it's almost time for my shift. How's it going.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I keep trying to leave, and give-up but I keep coming back and it's awful!


----------



## jfstalkertje

ZR388 said:


> I hear it's almost time for my shift. How's it going.



its going that good that i just noticed the search bar is back,
and we still cant use it hahaha XD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

ZR388 said:


> I hear it's almost time for my shift. How's it going.



Horrible. 10 is killing me


----------



## Lancelot

I swear I'm getting the Toadette one right but it wont work... it's genuinely the only place I could think of Toadette in Slumberland and it won't work .-.


----------



## kelsa

assuming search was disabled for this. I had to search thru pages and pages for a thread and my guess wasn't even right lmao


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I finally got Yoshi, after a late night epiphany about Toadette, but now I need to get others, because I want either Waluigi or a regular easter egg!


----------



## pippy1994

I've only found 1, 2, 5, 7 and 11 ;A;


----------



## Lancelot

Wtf is this Toadette one D: Ilm so confused about all of these...


----------



## Meliara

I hope my plan of clicking every single post on this site is effective...


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Wtf is this Toadette one D: Ilm so confused about all of these...



You will kick yourself when you get it... :/ (I've been told the same about the Picture though, and I still don't get that)


----------



## Mariah

3Dewdrops said:


> I hope my plan of clicking every single post on this site is effective...








Good luck with that.


----------



## kelsa

OH MY GOD I just got 1!! I thought I had it for so long and just couldn't find the egg but just had to broaden my horizons. Frick yeah now I can get one collectible at least lmao


----------



## Heyden

I'm on the tracks of toadette... Just need the right word


----------



## kelsa

#1 I mean~


----------



## Lancelot

Haydenn said:


> I'm on the tracks of toadette... Just need the right word



Ikr, I can't get the word right..


----------



## Kyuby

thoraofasgard said:


> You will kick yourself when you get it... :/ (I've been told the same about the Picture though, and I still don't get that)



we are all upside down hahaha, I know the answer for the 8th one but I got no clue about the 14th one


----------



## P.K.

I'm gonna punch myself in the face for not realizing number 9 sooner

ahaaa but that Toadette one...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I've got 1, 2, 5, 7, 8, 9, and 11 so far. The rest vex me... WHY HAVE YOU CURSED ME WITH THIS IMPOSSIBLE QUEST


----------



## RhinoK

Ooooo I got five!

I feel like an idiot


----------



## folium nouum

I only got the one you can buy... I'm so bad at this


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I still feel like 15 should have something to do with their Facebook and the picture something to do with Tetris...


----------



## Heyden

Kyuby said:


> we are all upside down hahaha, I know the answer for the 8th one but I got no clue about the 14th one



omg your signature is almost a hint


----------



## Caius

I wanted to thank you guys for helping to find people that are cheating. Remember, I'm not banning off the bat for 'cheating' per-se.. I'd like some honesty. You've all been pretty good sports about all this  You should all take a break and get some sleep!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ZR388 said:


> I wanted to thank you guys for helping to find people that are cheating. Remember, I'm not banning off the bat for 'cheating' per-se.. I'd like some honesty. You've all been pretty good sports about all this  You should all take a break and get some sleep!



I really wish sleeping was an option, but on a dead day of work this is all I have to look forward to... (My post amount is down so much because of this hunt omfg)


----------



## jfstalkertje

ZR388 said:


> I wanted to thank you guys for helping to find people that are cheating. Remember, I'm not banning off the bat for 'cheating' per-se.. I'd like some honesty. You've all been pretty good sports about all this  You should all take a break and get some sleep!



your right i am gonna eat some eggs i made
i made 24 eggs so feel free to join haha


----------



## Heyden

I found the 'I Like this' one!

Think outside the box xP


----------



## Lancelot

OMG I THINK I KNOW WHAT I LIKE THIS IS


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

You said you were releasing the clues in batches to make it fair for people to get the golden egg,  but the last batch is at 1/2AM for everyone is Europe! That's hardly fair at all....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenn said:


> I found the 'Like' one!
> 
> Think outside the box xP



I'm thinking outside of the website and I can't find it -.- aha


----------



## jfstalkertje

sleep at 8 wake up at 1  i have been up till 5 because wai not 

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok i am going to eat gooood luck all


----------



## Lancelot

I was wrong.. I dont have the like one


----------



## Kyuby

Im still missing 6 eggs , all from the second batch, Im not good at thinking outside the box that's why Im not good at this hahaha


----------



## Heyden

Deck? WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY DECK UGH


----------



## Kyuby

yup, deck, that's the word that will lead you to the egg, I confused deck for dock and that made me look for an hour for an egg that never existed hahaha


----------



## alesha

HOW DO U GET EGGS?!
(Not looking for clues/hints)


----------



## Heyden

Treehouse deck? Cellar deck? So many floors XD


----------



## alesha

Kyuby said:


> Im still missing 6 eggs , all from the second batch, Im not good at thinking outside the box that's why Im not good at this hahaha



I'm usually good but this is no place for someone like me to even be close to working it out

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenn said:


> Treehouse deck? Cellar deck? So many floors XD



Huh?


----------



## Kyuby

look for synonyms , that's all I can say, I won't leak any more clues to not get in trouble


----------



## Astro Cake

Zipper's face gets more and more unnerving the more I look at it.


----------



## p e p p e r

24 hours later & I still only have 5 eggs!  I feel brain dead


----------



## Heyden

I swear this is like looking for amiibo

1 and 5 represents Mario and Pikachu
10 and 12 represents Rosalina and Villager
Sand? Hourglass? =time? =beach? Beach party?


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

My brain is turning to mush over this damn picture! The other clues I just give up on....


----------



## RhinoK

Help I just found one but idk which one it was


----------



## Fizzii

I can't even find the freaking picture what


----------



## Kyuby

RhinoK said:


> Help I just found one but idk which one it was



http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php

that link should tell you which ones you've gotten so far


----------



## p e p p e r

thoraofasgard said:


> My brain is turning to mush over this damn picture! The other clues I just give up on....



that picture has been torturing me all day


----------



## Heyden

I know what I'm looking for I just can't find it


----------



## pippy1994

Just found another, made me choke from excitement XD


----------



## alesha

Wait! Ohhh....wrong answer. I give up....


----------



## Lancelot

That Toadette one.. far more effort than I intended to do but I got it .-.


----------



## Heyden

alesha said:


> Wait! Ohhh....wrong answer. I give up....



well uh good try

DECK DECK WHAT DO YPU MEAN DECK DECK D E C K


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Fizzii said:


> I can't even find the freaking picture what



Click on the clue xD It will open a link fot the damn picture! But you'll wish you never opened it... ._.


----------



## Aeryka

I think I'm done for today, got what I wanted but might try for 5 more eggs tomorrow! I got Egg 1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 15


----------



## Kyuby

will I not get the toadette's one if I haven't played that game before? I think it might have to do something with a game, but Im pretty sure I haven't played it if that's the one Im thinking


----------



## Lancelot

5 more to go...
10, 12, 13 ,15 ?nd 16


----------



## Alienfish

i need to get 2 more at least need dat yoshi egg


----------



## Caius

Jason just taught me something. There's a button on your keyboard called the "Context Menu".

THIS SHOULDNT EXIST


----------



## RhinoK

It's all making sense now...


----------



## Justin

Did you guys know that keyboards have context menu keys on them because I've been using this keyboard for 7 years and never seen it before

This is your tip of the day

edit: jamie jinx'd me


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I'm just waking up, looking at the clues I haven't achieved annnd I still can't get them &#55357;&#56834;  yay


----------



## Lancelot

Wtf is a context menu.. Imma google it


----------



## Alienfish

oh.. those. 

i love how i still dont get the puzzle but probably new or obscure game stuff as usual :] eggcellent


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Another countdown o.o


----------



## Heyden

4 more clues on the way soon!
Figured out the deck one!


----------



## Truffle

Still haven't finished the second batch. RIP


----------



## Alienfish

eggriffic, or not just need 2 more for the 9 eggs and cant find them for life, rip me


----------



## matt

I cant do it! Shame to let my 2 eggs go to waste


----------



## folium nouum

I feel really stupid XD
the only egg I found because of the clue is egg 1...
I only found 2, 9 and 11 because I was going through forums


----------



## Lancelot

4 moar. if I can't get these.. I'll have nope hope with batch 3


----------



## Alienfish

ShinyYoshi said:


> I keep seeing the "I like it" clue and all I can hear is Enrique Iglesias singing
> 
> BABY I LIKE IT
> THE WAY YOU MOVE ON THA FLO



lol i'm like.. tina turner xD but that'd be a bit too old i guess, haha.


----------



## Fizzii

thoraofasgard said:


> Click on the clue xD It will open a link fot the damn picture! But you'll wish you never opened it... ._.



you're right. What the *bleep* is that what oh my god


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I really hope there is at least a few I can get in the next batch, I just want a nice collectible. =[ I wanna be one of the cool kids.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Which countdown is right? Because they both show different times?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

thoraofasgard said:


> Which countdown is right? Because they both show different times?



This countdown is for a 3rd batch out of four, the one of the first page is for the final batch


----------



## Fizzii

I don't think running space turkey is the answer somehow


----------



## Alienfish

Fizzii said:


> I don't think running space turkey is the answer somehow



nope lol. i tried a few but they were all wrong, now i have no idea tbh.  darn eet.

the toadette one were oblivious to me as well.


----------



## NuttyS

I've had a lovely sleep, but all the ones I don't have still confuse me. Bring on the next onessssssssssss!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I wish everything was just ACNL trivia, then I would be a champ.


----------



## Lancelot

Noiru said:


> nope lol. i tried a few but they were all wrong, now i have no idea tbh.  darn eet.
> 
> the toadette one were oblivious to me as well.




It's so obvious once you get it D:
You'll punch yourself..


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> It's so obvious once you get it D:
> You'll punch yourself..



Gah, most likely. The scotland-ish colors doesn't exactly help lol


----------



## Frances-Simoun

AC:NL would be easy xD


----------



## Murray

ummmmmmmm where d eggs?


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Murray said:


> ummmmmmmm where d eggs?



Totally irrelevant, but I love your lineup xD


----------



## Ayaya

Found another one!  Still don't know what the other two are,  I've tried some possible answers but nada. Maybe I haven't looked far enough or it's not what I think it is.


----------



## Alienfish

Ayaya said:


> Found another one!  Still don't know what the other two are,  I've tried some possible answers but nada. Maybe I haven't looked far enough or it's not what I think it is.



gah, congrats still stuck at 7 lol


----------



## Fizzii

still stuck at 2 lol.
i cri


----------



## Lancelot

This is so hard.. I've been looking for the most recent 8 for the past 5 hours .0.


----------



## Hyoshido

Managed to snag #16! :>


----------



## p e p p e r

Noiru said:


> gah, congrats still stuck at 7 lol



me too!  lots of people saying it's an easy one too


----------



## Alienfish

p e p p e r said:


> me too!  lots of people saying it's an easy one too



No, I was meaning stuck at 7 in total. Hope I can get two easier from the last batch 

As for the actual clue 7 I have it lol :/


----------



## lalapyu

G'morning little eggheads <:
My brain is not ready for this .-.


----------



## Lancelot

Number 10 is gonna be the death of me...


----------



## Fizzii

I GOT ANOTHER! I GOT THE #9 I HAVE 3 NOW


----------



## NuttyS

lalapyu said:


> G'morning little eggheads <:
> My brain is not ready for this .-.


Brain? Ohhh that's what I'm missing! :'(


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Number 10 is gonna be the death of me...



same here. thought it was somewhat obvious at first but nuh


----------



## Caius

Morning to everyone just joining us! Good luck today  Remember the 10 TBT is still available to those who turn in anyone cheating


----------



## Alienfish

thanks, better make the last one scotland space turkeys as well lol :/


----------



## NuttyS

Noiru said:


> thanks, better make the last one scotland space turkeys as well lol :/


Scottish Space Turkeys - Just when you thought it was safe to pick up the bagpipes..


----------



## Alienfish

NuttyS said:


> Scottish Space Turkeys - Just when you thought it was safe to pick up the bagpipes..



i wanna blow that chicken image up with one loaded with dynamite lol.


----------



## Justin

Get ready to crack your brains in just a a few minutes!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Justin said:


> Get ready to crack your brains in just a a few minutes!



Thanks Justin, thanks haha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Justin said:


> Get ready to crack your brains in just a a few minutes!



My brain has been cracking all night, well more likely my skull, from my brain beating against it PULSATING. Thinking of what the answers are.


----------



## NuttyS

I just twigged what number 2 was!! HAHA! Take that, annoying clue!


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> My brain has been cracking all night, well more likely my skull, from my brain beating against it PULSATING. Thinking of what the answers are.



yeah. i figured out when i was falling asleep. thought i had another but it was wrong lol.


----------



## Justin

The new clues are live! Good luck.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

Good luck guys


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Do I win?


----------



## Murray

um i cant find them are they broken>


----------



## Frances-Simoun

&#55357;&#56834;  wtf are these cluessss omg

Jamie, your Ophra words about it getting easier, you lied D:


----------



## Alienfish

*slams head to laptop*

nope.


----------



## Fizzii

how do u even egg


----------



## oath2order

well 18 was easy


----------



## Caius

Frances-Simoun said:


> ��  wtf are these cluessss omg
> 
> Jamie, your Ophra words about it getting easier, you lied D:



 You're overthinking it


----------



## Alienfish

More like underthinking :/ ..is that even a word omg.

well hoping for the very last or ill just get a waluigi egg. drat i wanted yoshi :/


----------



## Heyden

Egg? uh what


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Spoiler: me r/n


----------



## FireNinja1

My mind is going numb.


----------



## Heyden

Its 9:40pm I'll sleep on it xP


----------



## oath2order

ZR388 said:


> You're overthinking it



Everyone should just step away for a short period of time. It'll prevent overthinking!!


----------



## Alienfish

Haydenn said:


> Egg? uh what



exactly do we even have maths thread on here


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I want to cry...


----------



## Fizzii

I just want enough to buy one collectible >.<


----------



## P.K.

I thought I knew number 20 but guess not OTL


----------



## Truffle

Found eggs 18 & 20!


----------



## Lancelot

Truffle said:


> Found eggs 18 & 20!



HOW .-.


----------



## Alienfish

Truffle said:


> Found eggs 18 & 20!


 ur a damn genious


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

This is easily the most stressful game ever. I got like nothing done tonight. >.< EGGS COME TO ME!


----------



## lalapyu

.-. ._. .-. ._.

the mods want to see the forum burn i tell ya


----------



## P.K.

I only got number 16 now
whyyyyy


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I got #20!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Frances-Simoun said:


> I got #20!



How?1 D;


----------



## Caius

oath2order said:


> Everyone should just step away for a short period of time. It'll prevent overthinking!!



This really is a valid option!


----------



## Alienfish

^been trying. helped me.. once maybe. well the waluigi egg is purple.


----------



## NuttyS

lalapyu said:


> .-. ._. .-. ._.
> 
> the mods want to see the forum burn i tell ya



Just gonna stand there and watch me burrrrnnn.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> ^been trying. helped me.. once maybe. well the waluigi egg is purple.



Literally yesterday I realized the answer to one right as I got comfortable, it was awful!


----------



## NuttyS

oath2order said:


> Everyone should just step away for a short period of time. It'll prevent overthinking!!


I went to sleep! Can't get much more away than that. Still they elude me.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

thoraofasgard said:


> How?1 D;



Do not over think it! Its pretty easy and makes alot of sense!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Frances-Simoun said:


> Do not over think it! Its pretty easy and makes alot of sense!



No seriously... XD None of these make sense to me!


----------



## Hyoshido

Time to waste my Monday finding eggs, Thanks based TBT.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Oh wow, 18 is easy. For a second I was blank and it hit me. I got my Waa.


----------



## Alienfish

thoraofasgard said:


> No seriously... XD None of these make sense to me!



aye my friend. ive been like going back and forth everywhere


----------



## kassie

I'm definitely overthinking #18. Time for a break.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

thoraofasgard said:


> No seriously... XD None of these make sense to me!



Calm down and think a bit as to what the words could mean.. I stumbled upon it like "Hm maybe its this" and it was xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



selcouth said:


> I'm definitely overthinking #18. Time for a break.



Same xD


----------



## CozyKitsune

I DID IT I GOT AN EGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS COST ME A HALF DAY LOLOLOL

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got #15


----------



## NuttyS

Just got #7! I totally brain-farted when I was trying to figure it out yesterday!!


----------



## P.K.

I thought I got number 20 but apparently i got 15
well
an egg's an egg


----------



## Mini Mario

Just got 18, lol. The only reason I got it is because I am really familiar with the thing(s?).


----------



## P.K.

I GOT 20 
BLESS


----------



## Alienfish

P.K. said:


> I GOT 20
> BLESS


hooow ._. damn you're good.


----------



## Lancelot

I think I know where number 20 is... I might be wrong, imma go check


----------



## P.K.

Noiru said:


> hooow ._. damn you're good.



sorry i meant i got egg number 20 .-.


----------



## Alienfish

P.K. said:


> sorry i meant i got egg number 20 .-.



i mean that lol

(not asking for hints but smh the rest of the eggs i give up really)


----------



## Lancelot

Haha, 20, I found you.

Dno't over think it guys xD


----------



## P.K.

Noiru said:


> i mean that lol



aaahhh well like others said you really shouldn't overthink it
when u take time to analyze the context of the clue you'll just get a sudden epiphany 
but thats just me


----------



## Heyden

I know it, but not the location uh (egg?)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I thought I found 15, turned out to be 20 lol.


----------



## Alienfish

P.K. said:


> aaahhh well like others said you really shouldn't overthink it
> when u take time to analyze the context of the clue you'll just get a sudden epiphany
> but thats just me



been trying to not overthink it, took a break etc. no epiphany here lol


----------



## P.K.

I have a hunch on what number 18 is but i dont know where to look for it


----------



## folium nouum

me neither


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I got a test in an hour. But I look at these riddles and they are messing with me D: Its like they are telling me "We're obvious answers so figure it out"


----------



## Mini Mario

I swear I thought I found out what the Jester and Mage one was, but alas, I was wrong


----------



## Heyden

I think they removed the 'Currently viewing' in peoples profiles..


----------



## Justin

[05:04:37] <~Jubs> for they came for the search bar
[05:04:42] <~Jubs> and i did not speak out
[05:04:46] <~Jubs> because i was not a search bar
[05:04:50] <~Jubs> then they came for the who's online
[05:04:53] <~Jubs> and i did not speak out
[05:05:00] <~Jubs> because i was not a who's online


----------



## Murray

Justin said:


> [05:04:37] <~Jubs> for they came for the search bar
> [05:04:42] <~Jubs> and i did not speak out
> [05:04:46] <~Jubs> because i was not a search bar
> [05:04:50] <~Jubs> then they came for the who's online
> [05:04:53] <~Jubs> and i did not speak out
> [05:05:00] <~Jubs> because i was not a who's online



tbt is falling apart over eggos what have u done


----------



## Justin

Murray said:


> tbt is falling apart over eggos what have u done



also tanking TBT's google ranking RIP


----------



## Heyden

Found an egg! Not sure which number though... I think 20


----------



## Caius

Go go go!


----------



## Hyoshido

TBT, give me those green eggs and ham 8(


----------



## Fizzii

Accidentally found #17 okay


----------



## P.K.

got number 17
that was very.... 
i seriously didn't think that would work...


----------



## Mini Mario

I love unintentional hints, hehe
Not helpful but still...


----------



## Fizzii

WHY IS THE BUNNY SO BIG THAT MADE ME JUMP OUT OF SKIN


----------



## P.K.

WHAT THE IN THE LITERAL---


----------



## Amyy

Fizzii said:


> WHY IS THE BUNNY SO BIG THAT MADE ME JUMP OUT OF SKIN



same ehre AHHAHAHA


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

That new header is the most horrifying thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

WTF WHY IS ZIPPER EVEN CLOSER NOW!?!?!?


----------



## Hyoshido

Zipper is going to get us all for looking at his back 8'(


----------



## Fizzii

He's gone back what is this


----------



## P.K.

which one of u mods was it
own up >:|


----------



## Lancelot

I BET IT WAS JUBS. HE IS DEVIL SPAWN


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Slender-bunny, here to scare you to death. Literally.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I JUST CAME BACK AFTER A WHILE


I am scared.
Should I be scared of that huge...bunny thing?.
I think yes.


----------



## Fizzii

Now i'm over that shock, back to thinking about 'egg cubed'


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Stop that!! D;


----------



## device

There was multiple of him for a few seconds. Certainly spooked me out.


----------



## Hyoshido

Five Nights At Zipper's, it's happening

stop


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I left but came back hoping I would magically look back and understand, but I do not, I am a fail. I just need two more so can has nice egger. I don't want to have that noob egger, I want the fancy egger with the thing on its.

(I am pretty much going dumb from this, I've egg-hausted all my brains)


----------



## Irarina

Wow I found an egg that I don't even know which one is the clue until I see the PM.


----------



## Mini Mario

How much is a Togepi egg worth?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Hyogo said:


> Five Nights At Zipper's, it's happening
> 
> stop



no
no no no pls no.

Five Nights At Zipper's: coming this Easter 2015.


----------



## r a t

thoraofasgard said:


> Stop that!! D;



When this happened to me it made me jump inrl lmao


----------



## P.K.

PUTANG---


----------



## Hyoshido

BAAAW, IT'S EVEN BIGGER

I'M NOT READY TO BE ZIPPED


----------



## Fizzii

PLS STOP


----------



## Mini Mario

#BellTreeProblems


----------



## kelsa

*looks at new clues* hahAHGAHAhaaHgahaaaa i'm getting the you-tried egg


----------



## Frances-Simoun

thoraofasgard said:


> Stop that!! D;


 omfg...


----------



## Fizzii

how is the egg cubed one easy omg


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fizzii said:


> View attachment 89303
> 
> PLS STOP



Oh my god.

_five nights at zippers is growing stronger_


----------



## Hyoshido

Justin, it's all his fault.
Justin is doing this, it's all his fault.
Justin is making Zipper x Bonnie a reality.

We need to punch Justin, guys.


----------



## lazuli

Antlers said:


> When this happened to me it made me jump inrl lmao



on that day humanity received a grim reminder


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Hyogo said:


> Justin, it's all his fault.
> Justin is doing this, it's all his fault.
> Justin is making Zipper x Bonnie a reality.
> 
> We need to punch Justin, guys.



Zipper x Bonnie?
Oh no.
We've gone too far.
or have we


----------



## lazuli

Hyogo said:


> Justin, it's all his fault.
> Justin is doing this, it's all his fault.
> Justin is making Zipper x Bonnie a reality.
> 
> We need to punch Justin, guys.



I AM ALL FOR THIS


----------



## Chris

Hyogo said:


> Justin, it's all his fault.
> Justin is doing this, it's all his fault.
> Justin is making Zipper x Bonnie a reality.
> 
> We need to punch Justin, guys.



If you punch my man I eat your Waluigi eggs.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Zipper x Bonnie hahaha omg. FNAF I amazing! AC:NL styled would be terrifying tho


----------



## Jake

Tina said:


> If you punch my man I eat your Waluigi.



fixed it for u


----------



## lazuli

Tina said:


> If you punch my man I eat your Waluigi eggs.



ill punch him instead its ok


----------



## Chris

computertrash said:


> ill punch him instead its ok



I'll eat your Waluigi egg too.


----------



## Mini Mario

When asking mods for asking others for help:


----------



## lazuli

Tina said:


> I'll eat your Waluigi egg too.



jokes on you, i have two waluigi eggs


----------



## Hyoshido

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Zipper x Bonnie?
> Oh no.
> We've gone too far.
> or have we


Waaaaay too far, blame Justin.



computertrash said:


> I AM ALL FOR THIS


( ͠? ͜ل ͡?)ᕤ we can do it, buddy!



Tina said:


> If you punch my man I eat your Waluigi eggs.


I'm willing to take this ri- Bruh, these eggs mean everything to me.


----------



## Chris

computertrash said:


> jokes on you, i have two waluigi eggs



I will eat them both then.


----------



## KainAronoele

I feel like it may also be harder for those who don't visit certain forums often, or that are new...

That. Or I'm just really dumb..


----------



## lazuli

Tina said:


> I will eat them both then.



reported and BLOCKED


----------



## NuttyS

Zipper.... I hate you.

Also, found #20! One more until a Togepi egg is miinnneee.


----------



## Irarina

Finally got a Togepi egg. Yayyyyy :3


----------



## NuttyS

YES! Got #15 and Togepi egg is hereeeeeeeee *pets it*


----------



## Irarina

NuttyS said:


> YES! Got #15 and Togepi egg is hereeeeeeeee *pets it*



Congrats! Now I am figuring out whether I want to continue to search other eggs or not.


----------



## Chris

Remember to be careful about how you're wording posts so as not to drop hints, thank you!


----------



## Hyoshido

Tina said:


> Remember to be careful about how you're wording posts so as not to drop hints, thank you!


Yes guys, if Tina has to say this again because some people are very silly, I'll have to punch Justin on your behalf.

Or Computertrash will, he's brave.


----------



## Lancelot

Why did my post get removed? It wasn't a hint o-o


----------



## Heyden

Togepi mine <3


----------



## NuttyS

Irarina said:


> Congrats! Now I am figuring out whether I want to continue to search other eggs or not.


Thanks! You too.

I sort of want to as I wouldn't mind the other egg you have, but I'm still stuck lol.


----------



## Irarina

NuttyS said:


> Thanks! You too.
> 
> I sort of want to as I wouldn't mind the other egg you have, but I'm still stuck lol.



Yep I am stuck too. But hey we got to 9 eggs. That is pretty good I think.


----------



## Casster

1 more till Yoshi TT.TT 

Why the shell is this so hard, my brain is going to be Hard boiled at the end of this.


----------



## Fizzii

I just want one blooming egg collectible oh my god


----------



## Hyoshido

Tina if u don't give us the codes for the eggs right now, we're going to punch Justin!!

We'll do it, we're fisting serious! ~By NOT Hyogo and NOT Computertrash.


----------



## lazuli

Hyogo said:


> Yes guys, if Tina has to say this again because some people are very silly, I'll have to punch Justin on your behalf.
> 
> Or Computertrash will, he's brave.



my fists are redy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Tina if u don't give us the codes for the eggs right now, we're going to punch Justin!!
> 
> We'll do it, we're fisting serious! ~By NOT Hyogo and NOT Computertrash.



i wonder who made this
its scary


----------



## mdchan

Togepi eggs are almost out of stock, so here I am, in the depths of insanity once more with a desperate attempt to find 2 more eggs before the collectable I want disappears.

...are there going to be restocks?  Please?  With my luck, I'll find my 9th egg just as the last Togepi egg sells out.


----------



## tsantsa

im so terrible at riddles gah.


----------



## Fizzii

I found the map one!!


----------



## Chris

mdchan said:


> Togepi eggs are almost out of stock, so here I am, in the depths of insanity once more with a desperate attempt to find 2 more eggs before the collectable I want disappears.
> 
> ...are there going to be restocks?  Please?  With my luck, I'll find my 9th egg just as the last Togepi egg sells out.



There are over 2,000 Togepi eggs still in stock.


----------



## Hyoshido

mdchan said:


> -snip-


Uh bro, there's 2001 Togepi eggs in stock. lmao.


----------



## device

To the moderators: I just tested to see if a code could be sent to someone else, and it's possible. Please fix this, and keep in mind that I was doing it as a test.


----------



## Heyden

mdchan said:


> Togepi eggs are almost out of stock, so here I am, in the depths of insanity once more with a desperate attempt to find 2 more eggs before the collectable I want disappears.
> 
> ...are there going to be restocks?  Please?  With my luck, I'll find my 9th egg just as the last Togepi egg sells out.



There's like 2000 left

ninja'd x2


----------



## mdchan

Okay, so my screen cut off one of the numbers when I checked...blame the screen!  It's the screen, I tell ya!  -_-


----------



## Chris

I've only two eggs. I'm an egg nub. 

Time to catch up!


----------



## LambdaDelta

I swear Egg #18 is either intentionally meant to throw me off, or it got thrown in another thread related to what I think it is that isn't the first 4-5 I've already found.


----------



## Heyden

Give us some updates/stats about how much have been found


----------



## Karminny

Jst woke up and im not prepared for this


----------



## mdchan

Out of curioisity, has anyone found egg #10 yet?

Also, I still have no clue what music puzzle #6 is referring to.  Was there supposed to be a link somewhere?


----------



## KainAronoele

LambdaDelta said:


> I swear Egg #18 is either intentionally meant to throw me off, or it got thrown in another thread related to what I think it is that isn't the first 4-5 I've already found.



HOW DO YOU HAVE SO MANY?!!?!?


----------



## snapdragon

Karminny said:


> Jst woke up and im not prepared for this



Haha me too. The newest 4...I have no clue! >.<


----------



## KainAronoele

mdchan said:


> Out of curioisity, has anyone found egg #10 yet?
> 
> Also, I still have no clue what music puzzle #6 is referring to.  Was there supposed to be a link somewhere?



Yeah seriously. I was like. WHAT SONG?? TBT HAS MUSIC?? D:
Wait a minute... brb
Nope. Thought I got something a second there. I'm still dumb xD


----------



## Chris

Sector said:


> To the moderators: I just tested to see if a code could be sent to someone else, and it's possible. Please fix this, and keep in mind that I was doing it as a test.



This has been fixed now.


----------



## debinoresu

tfw i dont have enough bells to buy the purchaseable egg


----------



## LambdaDelta

KainAronoele said:


> HOW DO YOU HAVE SO MANY?!!?!?



By spending way too much time on this site.

Still clearly not enough though.



Also last I saw from Justin's report hours ago, exactly one person found #10


----------



## Heyden

Going for Waluigis egg and I'll be happy

2 more eggs, hmm


----------



## Karminny

WHY DID ZIPPER GET BIG


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

Is there a reason why Zippers face got really big when I was on some other page?


----------



## Karminny

debinoresu said:


> tfw i dont have enough bells to buy the purchaseable egg



wait where are the purchaseable eggs?


----------



## KainAronoele

My Zipper isn't big ; ^;
That sounds weird...


----------



## P.K.

18 and 19 are throwing me off....


----------



## Amissapanda

I just got home from work a little while ago and I feel like I've walked into a _Five Nights at Freddy's_ game with an animatronic in my face. And there's no door to shut.


----------



## Karminny

mdchan said:


> Out of curioisity, has anyone found egg #10 yet?
> 
> Also, I still have no clue what music puzzle #6 is referring to.  Was there supposed to be a link somewhere?



I cant figure out whats being said and its killing me


----------



## LambdaDelta

Amissapanda said:


> I just got home from work a little while ago and I feel like I've walked into a _Five Nights at Freddy's_ game with an animatronic in my face. And there's no door to shut.



still looks normal on my end

but lel


----------



## KainAronoele

Amissapanda said:


> I just got home from work a little while ago and I feel like I've walked into a _Five Nights at Freddy's_ game with an animatronic in my face. And there's no door to shut.



I'm wondering if this is a clue D:


----------



## NuttyS

Tina said:


> I've only two eggs. I'm an egg nub.
> 
> Time to catch up!


Don't you mean, time to hatch up?

Ok ok that one was bad.


----------



## Karminny

KainAronoele said:


> I'm wondering if this is a clue D:



I think it is??? But idk??


----------



## snapdragon

The new Zipper background is slightly horrifying...


----------



## Karminny

NOW THERES LIKE 5 OF HIM


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok, its even greater for me now






zipper army


----------



## PandaNikita

Tried catching up on the comments but I've missed about 100 ish pages ;____; oh well


----------



## Caius

You know what's more horrifying? I'm watching my fiance play the last of us while watching zipper change. This is getting messed up.


----------



## PandaNikita

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, its even greater for me now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zipper army


0.0 that looks pretty cool


----------



## marzipanmermaid

I dreamt about eggs last night, lol. God, and the new clues are over my head too...
Must. Try. Harder.


----------



## Heyden

So uh, who's going for the Golden Egg? I'm certainly not, I'm gonna get a purple once I hit 6


----------



## LambdaDelta

so my progress now: missing #s 10, 12, 13, 17, 18, 19

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenn said:


> So uh, who's going for the Golden Egg? I'm certainly not, I'm gonna get a purple once I hit 6



I'm aiming to get as many eggs as I can, but I doubt I'll get all 24 first

if I do though, then I'm totally snatching up the prize


----------



## Taka

Sucre said:


> thats a bit *eggstreme* dont you think



Careful, *egging* them on might get you hacked while they're at it.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ooh. They made it harder! Might have to stick with Waluigi egg.


----------



## Fizzii

Found 1,5,9,11 and 17..


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> I just got home from work a little while ago and I feel like I've walked into a _Five Nights at Freddy's_ game with an animatronic in my face. And there's no door to shut.


-ahem-
Five Nights At Zipper's, get ur facts straight, Amissa B(


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, its even greater for me now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zipper army


Wow. I wanna see that!

Its the eggpocalypse! D:


----------



## LambdaDelta

also how the **** am I in the top posters?

I've basically been asleep all day


----------



## r a t

Just 3 more eggs then I'll be done I swear


----------



## LambdaDelta

Hyogo said:


> -ahem-
> Five Nights At Zipper's, get ur facts straight, Amissa B(



FNAZ

wow, that sounds weirdly dirty


----------



## Taka

My brain already hurts from finding three, I'm not sure I care enough about this event to try any harder than that. I've got better stuff to do, I think.

Ah, but I'll probably end up gravitating back over here to search for these virtual ovals of eggcellency.


----------



## Lancelot

I need 4 more till i have them all and I have a few ideas but i doubt any are right .-.


----------



## mdchan

Antlers said:


> Just 3 more eggs then I'll be done I swear



I just need 2 more...there are so many I haven't found, and I'm starting to feel like an idiot.  
Gonna say goodbye to my Monday right here and now.  -_-


----------



## Megan.

Found quite a few eggs, I'm pretty surprised, I usually suck at these things. I'm so stuck on #6 though. ; ^ ;


----------



## Aradai

I keep getting eggs for different clues that I'm not looking for. Oh well, I just need one more!


----------



## marzipanmermaid

mdchan said:


> I just need 2 more...there are so many I haven't found, and I'm starting to feel like an idiot.
> Gonna say goodbye to my Monday right here and now.  -_-



Same boat. :/


----------



## LambdaDelta

My favorite thing about this event so far has been getting overdue homework.


----------



## Bowie

All right, I'm back. What did I miss?


----------



## debinoresu

OK THANKS TO THE PEOPLE THAT SENT BELLS I BOUGHT THE EGg ill send back the extra bells lol


----------



## NuttyS

Aradai said:


> I keep getting eggs for different clues that I'm not looking for. Oh well, I just need one more!


The last 2 I got I thought were for other clues lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I believe this is all of us. Right?


----------



## Karminny

debinoresu said:


> OK THANKS TO THE PEOPLE THAT SENT BELLS I BOUGHT THE EGg ill send back the extra bells lol



wait howd you buy the eggs?


----------



## NuttyS

Karminny said:


> wait howd you buy the eggs?



There is one egg for sale on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Fizzii

Karminny said:


> wait howd you buy the eggs?



Read the clue for egg 5


----------



## Stevey Queen

I don't have a clue for the new clues.


----------



## Bowie

I considered the first set of clues hard, and I'm guessing the newer ones are supposed to be harder, but I think I'm happy with the collectible I got, so I don't think I'll be looking for more.


----------



## lars708

Ugh i feel so dumb i cannot even find 1 egg xD


----------



## Aradai

i decided to eat breakfast to clear my mind and my mother gave me eggs.
they're watching me everywhere.


----------



## Stevey Queen

NuttyS said:


> There is one egg for sale on the first page of this thread.



Pretty sure it was the second page but I don't remember.


----------



## lazuli

tfw probably never getting yoshi egg :'^(


----------



## Taka

Are we allowed to send the egg currency to others or just the collectibles?


----------



## Casster

I think i might just get the waluigi egg instead of going for togepi or yoshi

Don't believe just waaah


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Here's hoping that when I wake up later there will be two easy answers so I can get a friggin' cute egg.


----------



## Aradai

computertrash said:


> tfw probably never getting yoshi egg :'^(



same. if it takes me this long just to get 5 eggs, there's no way I'll get more in time lol.


----------



## Caius

Taka said:


> Are we allowed to send the egg currency to others or just the collectibles?



Just the collectables.


----------



## lazuli

Casster said:


> I think i might just get the waluigi egg instead of going for togepi or yoshi
> 
> Don't believe just waaah



but ur 1 egg away from it.


----------



## NuttyS

AHAHAH! I GOT THE PICTURE ONE! AHAHAHAHAHA.


I'm way too eggcited about this.


----------



## FireNinja1

Just got 2 more eggs. I think I'm done.


----------



## Casster

computertrash said:


> but ur 1 egg away from it.



XD i cant figure anymore out i've been stuck at 8 for like 6 hours


----------



## snapdragon

NuttyS said:


> AHAHAH! I GOT THE PICTURE ONE! AHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> 
> I'm way too eggcited about this.



I definitely gave-up on that one!


----------



## NuttyS

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Pretty sure it was the second page but I don't remember.


I have the post thingy set to maximum so it's the first for me. I forgot others don't change theirs!


----------



## Karminny

weeell thanks to you both ^.^


----------



## NuttyS

snapdragon said:


> I definitely gave-up on that one!


In the short time it took me to go from my laptop to my desktop last night, I knew I knew what it was, but it's taken me this long (10+ hours) to remember why I knew it lol.


----------



## Karminny

one egg closer to the Togepi egg!


----------



## Fizzii

NuttyS said:


> AHAHAH! I GOT THE PICTURE ONE! AHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> 
> I'm way too eggcited about this.



HOW WHAT IT'S ACTUALLY JUST A FREAKING TURKEY WELL DONE OMG


----------



## oath2order

P.K. said:


> View attachment 89301
> 
> WHAT THE IN THE LITERAL---



LOL.
WHAT THE **** IS THIS

ATTACK ON TITAN?


----------



## Lancelot

YUSSSSSSSSSS I FOUND 18 AYAYAYAYAYAYAAYYAYAYAYY


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just found 20!


----------



## Hyoshido

Attack on Zipper, Baby's first anime.

We're not safe from Zipper, he'll be everywhere, anytime.


----------



## NuttyS

Fizzii said:


> HOW WHAT IT'S ACTUALLY JUST A FREAKING TURKEY WELL DONE OMG


Thanks! Hahaha Scottish Space Turkey/Chicken 

It's not something I know well, but I knew of it. Just took me nearly a day to figure it out lol.


----------



## Casster

Fizzii said:


> HOW WHAT IT'S ACTUALLY JUST A FREAKING TURKEY WELL DONE OMG



Picture one was my first egg ^^ i'm surprised how much it's stumping people


----------



## BerryPop

Did you guys just give away the picture one...?


----------



## Caius

Zipper is looking lovely


----------



## Hyoshido

ZR388 said:


> Zipper is looking lovely


No, no he's not, get your 80085 and punch him.

Or Zipper will punch Justin.


----------



## oath2order

ZR388 said:


> Zipper is looking lovely



Attack on Bell Tree


----------



## Caius

Hyogo said:


> No, no he's not, get your 80085 and punch him.
> 
> Or Zipper will punch Justin.



I'm inclined to allow it.


----------



## Javocado

16/20 *** eggs


----------



## mdchan

oath2order said:


> LOL.
> WHAT THE **** IS THIS
> 
> ATTACK ON TITAN?



I'd take that one over the FNaF one staring at me on my screen...I hate that game and am sick of hearing about it, and now I've got this freak'n creepy Zipper staring at me.  Scared the crap outta me when I first looked up while trying to find eggs (and failing; I've been stuck at 7 eggs for way too long).



Casster said:


> Picture one was my first egg ^^ i'm surprised how much it's stumping people



After the trouble and frustration I went through with the House of Mirrors, I'm just not bothering with the picture.


----------



## Heyden

I am the picture


----------



## Truffle

Ugh, these last couple of eggs are killing me. :/


----------



## Caius

Truffle said:


> Ugh, these last couple of eggs are killing me. :/



You'll get em.


----------



## Hyoshido

ZR388 said:


> I'm inclined to allow it.


I just wanted to check on your devotion to lord justin, lord of getting punched by his minors.



Javocado said:


> 16/20 *** eggs


ur doing an eggcellent job, keep at it or I'll smash u.


----------



## Lancelot

3 more I thank


----------



## Dulcettie

I found Toadette in slumberland!
Wow, #14 is really clever.


----------



## Caius

Hyogo said:


> I just wanted to check on your devotion to lord justin, lord of getting punched by his minors.
> 
> 
> ur doing an eggcellent job, keep at it or I'll smash u.



He's my son. Sometimes he needs to be kept in line.


----------



## Karminny

Thse are confusing what


----------



## Zane

new eggs new eggs
i'm surprised #20 was actually where i thought it would be haha


----------



## Hyoshido

ZR388 said:


> He's my son. Sometimes he needs to be kept in line.


Yet you're not on Admin level, I think he needs to be punched more to realize that YOU are the definition of MVP.

It's what every mother deserves.


----------



## PlasmaPower

On that day, Bell Tree Forums received a grim reminder...

I saw for a moment four giant Zippers on the banner.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Dulcettie said:


> I found Toadette in slumberland!
> Wow, #14 is really clever.


Not to me its not.


----------



## Amissapanda

Ahhhh, I just need one more to get the eggs I want. My fingers are hurting from all this scrolling and clicking.


----------



## Dulcettie

Paperboy012305 said:


> Not to me its not.



You'll figure it out, it's pretty simple.


----------



## Javocado

#12 my favorite egg of the year


----------



## Bowie

Hey, I got another one! I'm finding these by luck and luck only.


----------



## mdchan

I like logic puzzles...I'm typically good at them.  The problem is that I don't know the forums well enough to really determine what it's all pointing to.  Whenever I come to the forums, I visit maybe 2-3 places, and that's all.

I wonder how many eggs I can find if I randomly click on threads...


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


> Hey, I got another one! I'm finding these by luck and luck only.



At least you're finding them! Congratulations


----------



## Bowie

ZR388 said:


> At least you're finding them! Congratulations



Thanks! I'm not sure if I should buy to sell or save up and buy a different collectible.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Come ooon brain! I need that Togepi egg!


----------



## Fearthecuteness

ZR388 said:


> At least you're finding them! Congratulations


I'm not even finding them by luck.


----------



## mdchan

Okay, seriously, can someone please get rid of the FNaF!Zipper?  This is frustrating enough without being reminded of a game I never want to hear of again every time I return to the home page.  Good idea in theory (as Zipper is kinda creepy on his own), but it's just piling on the annoyance.


----------



## Bowie

Yes! I've got enough! I'm gonna search for a little while longer and if I can't find more, I'll just buy the one I've already got and sell it once the event is over, 'cause I'm sneaky like that.


----------



## Caius

mdchan said:


> Okay, seriously, can someone please get rid of the FNaF!Zipper?  This is frustrating enough without being reminded of a game I never want to hear of again every time I return to the home page.  Good idea in theory (as Zipper is kinda creepy on his own), but it's just piling on the annoyance.









He's back to normal as far as I know.


----------



## PlasmaPower

PlasmaPower said:


> On that day, Bell Tree Forums received a grim reminder...
> 
> I saw for a moment four giant Zippers on the banner.





Spoiler







This is evidence that  I saw what I saw for a moment. I did not Photoshop this.


----------



## Bowie

Why do I never notice banner changes? I'm completely oblivious to them for some reason.


----------



## Amissapanda

I used a flashlight and Zipper didn't go away. : ( 

I'm gonna keep an eye on my room vents, just in case.


----------



## mdchan

...he's totally not back to normal!!!


----------



## Chris

Bowie said:


> Why do I never notice banner changes? I'm completely oblivious to them for some reason.



You're the only sane person left. Everyone else is cracking.


----------



## Bowie

Tina said:


> You're the only sane person left. Everyone else is cracking.



That makes sense.


----------



## Karminny

Thought the first one was referring to pokemon...


----------



## Stevey Queen

Are these banner changes real?


----------



## Ragdoll

goin to class now rip

wish i can hunt during class lmao


----------



## Caius

mdchan said:


> View attachment 89316
> 
> ...he's totally not back to normal!!!



very nice photoshop job!


----------



## mdchan

Karminny said:


> Thought the first one was referring to pokemon...



I wish it was...the pokemon section, villager trading, and brewster's cafe are pretty much the only places I typically visit.
...hence why I've been stuck at 7 eggs since last night.  -_-



Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Are these banner changes real?



YES.  I want it to go away!!  ;_;


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I'm pretty excited to see the reveal of the egg locations so I can be super mad at my stupid brain for not getting most of them!


----------



## Jeremy

ZR388 said:


> very nice photoshop job!



They probably just used inspect element.


----------



## Caius

Jeremy said:


> They probably just used inspect element.



Oh. I didn't know you could do that.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Tina said:


> You're the only sane person left. Everyone else is cracking.



Why does your signature change elephants constantly every time I refresh? What kind of technology is this?


----------



## jobby47

When can you not redeem your eggs for egg collectibles?


----------



## Fizzii

egg x egg x egg?? I DON'T GET THIS


----------



## Bowie

I know the real culprit.


----------



## Karminny

Fizzii said:


> egg x egg x egg?? I DON'T GET THIS



math is my worst subject


----------



## strawberrywine

These giant zippers are scaring me


----------



## Heyden

e?gx2?


----------



## Amissapanda

I exhausted all three ideas I had for Egg?. None of them were correct.


----------



## Trundle

whoever came up with #17 I applaud you but screw you for putting it wherever you put it because I know what it's about but I can't find it


----------



## jobby47

Haydenn said:


> e?gx2?



How does that work with eggs, you multiply their locations, and calculate where they are? Or is it in plain sight.


----------



## mdchan

Fizzii said:


> egg x egg x egg?? I DON'T GET THIS



I figured out what it means, but I don't know where to find it...along with about half of the other clues I haven't found.  That's more frustrating to me than not having a single idea.


----------



## Caius

Guys, I understand your frustrations but you can't ask for hints :/ Take a short break!


----------



## Temari

Ok something is going on with this site is it a sign


----------



## Bowie

What the heck is that on the banner?


----------



## Lancelot

3 more and I dunno .-. I'm so confused


----------



## Truffle

Up to 16 eggs. Have any of the eggs not been found by anyone?


----------



## Amissapanda

*JEEZUS CRIPES.*


----------



## Bowie

Amissapanda said:


> *JEEZUS CRIPES.*



There was more than one on the banner I seen.


----------



## BerryPop

I still havent gotten this weird glitch. Attack on Zipper tho


----------



## Paperboy012305

Something's up with Zipper.


----------



## folium nouum

mdchan said:


> I like logic puzzles...I'm typically good at them.  The problem is that I don't know the forums well enough to really determine what it's all pointing to.  Whenever I come to the forums, I visit maybe 2-3 places, and that's all.
> 
> I wonder how many eggs I can find if I randomly click on threads...



yes I've the same problem. I found like 3 eggs by randomly clicking on threads XD


----------



## lazuli

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Why does your signature change elephants constantly every time I refresh? What kind of technology is this?



a beautiful magical kind of technology.

=

zr388 just let me punch ur goddamn son already
if not
eggpect more egg puns


----------



## Caius

computertrash said:


> a beautiful magical kind of technology.
> 
> =
> 
> zr388 just let me punch ur goddamn son already
> if not
> eggpect more egg puns



Go ahead lol

In both situations, please, just go for it.


----------



## Hyoshido

Honestly Computertrash, Justin is the lord of being punched by his minors.

Be the biggest minor and punch that helluva god!


----------



## KainAronoele

Bowie said:


> Why do I never notice banner changes? I'm completely oblivious to them for some reason.



I haven't seen mine change either


----------



## NuttyS

Amissapanda said:


> *JEEZUS CRIPES.*


I'm actually ok with that version!


----------



## lazuli

ZR388 said:


> Go ahead lol
> 
> In both situations, please, just go for it.



eggcellent



Hyogo said:


> Honestly Computertrash, Justin is the lord of being punched by his minors.
> 
> Be the biggest minor and punch that helluva god!



we must fell him


----------



## Bowie

The frustration is worth it when you actually find one. Lucky me!


----------



## June

came back from scrambling some eggs and I was halfway into biting into it when the page refreshed and Zipper got... real close ._.


----------



## Caius

fukurodani said:


> came back from scrambling some eggs and I was halfway into biting into it when the page refreshed and Zipper got... real close ._.



Don't worry. He's very friendly.


----------



## Ragdoll

zopper go away pls this is creepy


----------



## Bowie

He is starting to really creep me out. Also, check out my new bling!


----------



## Aradai

Bowie said:


> He is starting to really creep me out. Also, check out my new bling!



congrats! nice eggs


----------



## isebrilia

just found two more and I thought I was going to stop considering I have my waluigi now...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> He is starting to really creep me out. Also, check out my new bling!



looking good, Bowie!


----------



## Bowie

I think I'm gonna wait for the last batch of clues before I go searching again, considering I'm having a real hard time with the rest of these. If I do get more, I'll just buy a random one to sell after the event is over.


----------



## jobby47

I need one more for Waluigi.


----------



## NuttyS

Bowie said:


> He is starting to really creep me out. Also, check out my new bling!


Well done! 
I'd like to get 3 more for the normal easter egg but my brain is starting to fry again.


----------



## mdchan

And suddenly, #20 just made sense to me and was actually where I expected it!

I got my Togepi egg!  *happy tears*


----------



## Caius

mdchan said:


> And suddenly, #20 just made sense to me and was actually where I expected it!
> 
> I got my Togepi egg!  *happy tears*



Congratulations!


----------



## Aradai

FINALLY I AM FREED FROM HELL
good luck to all, and I hope you get what you want!


----------



## Lancelot

This is getting on my nerves now. I'm so confused


----------



## Karminny

ohh i think I kinda understand 20


----------



## KainAronoele

OMG I THINK I JUST FOUND #20.... or maybe just a random one, but idc I FINALLY FOUND ANOTHER ONE.
5 more to Togepi ; ^; kill my soul now!!

Oh ok, it was 20, lol


----------



## Aradai

I got 20 by accident lol


----------



## lazuli

all these ppl like oH I UNDERSTAND #20 an im just like u wot
thought i had an idea for egg^3 but nop. rip me


----------



## Bowie

I still haven't found 20. I thought I knew, and I actually ended up finding a different one while looking, but it's not the one I'm after.


----------



## isebrilia

18 didn't make sense to me but I still found it... interesting


----------



## LambdaDelta

computertrash said:


> all these ppl like oH I UNDERSTAND #20 an im just like u wot
> thought i had an idea for egg^3 but nop. rip me



I'll admit it took me a while


but then I just got an idea and thought "oh, was it really that simple?"

checked, and it was


----------



## Paperboy012305

When I found #20, I thought I found #2. But nope.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I have an idea for 18 but idk where to look for it. Found 20 though


----------



## Fearthecuteness

Just found number 7 randomly and still don't understand how the clue makes any sense for that one. Can someone pm me and explain please?


----------



## Aradai

LambdaDelta said:


> I'll admit it took me a while
> 
> 
> but then I just got an idea and thought "oh, was it really that simple?"
> 
> checked, and it was


honestly it was in a place I didn't expect. I was just randomly looking through the forum and there it was.


----------



## Caius

Reminder. If you're caught cheating, you will be banned for the duration of the event. :/ I really don't like doing this or saying it over and over but I feel like I have to.


----------



## Blizzard

I'll never complain again about how I never get search to work for me!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm having so much trouble with #14 and many people are finding it!


----------



## Hypno KK

Fearthecuteness said:


> Just found number 7 randomly and still don't understand how the clue makes any sense for that one. Can someone pm me and explain please?



Can I do this or is it against the rules? And can we generally discuss the clues with others if both of us have found the eggs related to those clues?


----------



## Kyuby

someone hit my face with something really hard because I don't have a single clue of where the new ones are =(


----------



## KainAronoele

Hypno KK said:


> Can I do this or is it against the rules? And can we generally discuss the clues with others if both of us have found the eggs related to those clues?



I was wondering this too. We found it so it's not really cheating, just helping us understand the placement of that egg. It seems a lot of ppl find them randomly. Including me.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hypno KK said:


> Can I do this or is it against the rules? And can we generally discuss the clues with others if both of us have found the eggs related to those clues?



I wouldn't. For all we know people say they found it and when you explain it they'd know where to look


----------



## Amissapanda

Uuuuuugh. I just need to find one more. Come on, brain. _Work_.


----------



## Caius

Hypno KK said:


> Can I do this or is it against the rules? And can we generally discuss the clues with others if both of us have found the eggs related to those clues?



I'd rather you didn't.


----------



## KainAronoele

Omg, Zipper has started creeping on me now...


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Uuuuuugh. I just need to find one more. Come on, brain. _Work_.


You can do it, manda!


----------



## Fearthecuteness

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I wouldn't. For all we know people say they found it and when you explain it they'd know where to look



I suppose there is that. But urgh! I'm really not understanding how that one makes sense and it's driving me mad. Dx


----------



## Silversea

Creepy rabbit tortimer face.


----------



## Caius

Fearthecuteness said:


> I suppose there is that. But urgh! I'm really not understanding how that one makes sense and it's driving me mad. Dx



Wait til the end of the event


----------



## cheezyfries

i finally got 11 lol now that i think about it it's so easy! now only to get three more, togepi egg i choose you!


----------



## KainAronoele

cheezyfries said:


> i finally got 11 lol now that i think about it it's so easy! now only to get three more, togepi egg i choose you!



That is my goal as well. I don;t think any of the others are worth getting... Other than the golden egg, but uhhh.. never gonna get that xDD


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> You can do it, manda!



I think I'm just gonna have to hope that I can solve one of the last four. But I'll be streaming Mario Kart 8 during that time. lol


----------



## Zane

i just got 19 and WHO THOUGHT OF THAT YOU'RE EVIL LMAO


----------



## jobby47

mdchan said:


> And suddenly, #20 just made sense to me and was actually where I expected it!
> 
> I got my Togepi egg!  *happy tears*



Congrats! I just found it too, now I am deciding if I should get a Waluigi egg or save up for a Yoshi Egg.


----------



## Ayaya

This game fills the puzzle hole that Layton left in my heart when the Layton series ended. I know Level-5 announced a new Layton game but they already said Azran Legacy is the last game to star Layton..


----------



## Witch

Zane said:


> i just got 19 and WHO THOUGHT OF THAT YOU'RE EVIL LMAO



I thought it was absolutely .... LOL


----------



## Heyden

I need another one ugh, I need 18, apparently its easy soo


----------



## Coach

I've found 3 so far by clicking on random stuff. Yay for that!

But I still don't know what eggs I want. Stock isn't a problem now, so I'm wondering if I'll get enough for Waluigi and Togepi / Yoshi


----------



## Witch

I'm looking for lots of eggs, #1 seems easier and makes me look silly


----------



## pillow bunny

what just happened to the banner?!


----------



## Bowie

Waluigi's singing is easing my mind.


----------



## Alienfish

*deeddep breath*

been taking a breaks now raging at Kyogre in AS so I'll give those damn eggs a go now me thinks


----------



## f11

I like #20


----------



## Amilee

i just need one more. pleeeease. :c


----------



## jobby47

I need more eggs!


----------



## Heyden

Amilee said:


> i just need one more. pleeeease. :c



How I feel, I just need 1..


----------



## Alienfish

Going bad as usual, just gonna grab that waluigi whenever really :/


----------



## NuttyS

Zane said:


> i just got 19 and WHO THOUGHT OF THAT YOU'RE EVIL LMAO


Waaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh I just got it too and I agree!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> Waluigi's singing is easing my mind.



I fully admit I was chair dancing to it this morning.


----------



## Alienfish

Meh, the purple egg looks good next to my pinwheel.


----------



## Bowie

20 is driving me nuts. I know I said I wouldn't be searching for more until the final set is released, but it's another obvious one and it would come in handy for when I get started again.


----------



## Coach

Spoiler: My eggs



Found = Bolded
Egg 1: *Yes*/no
Egg 2: *Yes*/no
Egg 3: *Yes*/no
Egg 4: Yes/no
Egg 5: *Yes*/no
Egg 6: Yes/no
Egg 7: *Yes*/no
Egg 8: Yes/no
Egg 9: Yes/no
Egg 10: Yes/no
Egg 11: *Yes*/no
Egg 12: Yes/no
Egg 13: Yes/no
Egg 14: Yes/no
Egg 15: *Yes*/no
Egg 16: Yes/no
Egg 17: Yes/no
Egg 18: Yes/no
Egg 19: Yes/no
Egg 20: *Yes*/no





Spoiler: Anybody who wants to copy me



Found = Bolded
Egg 1: Yes/no
Egg 2: Yes/no
Egg 3: Yes/no
Egg 4: Yes/no
Egg 5: Yes/no
Egg 6: Yes/no
Egg 7: Yes/no
Egg 8: Yes/no
Egg 9: Yes/no
Egg 10: Yes/no
Egg 11: Yes/no
Egg 12: Yes/no
Egg 13: Yes/no
Egg 14: Yes/no
Egg 15: Yes/no
Egg 16: Yes/no
Egg 17: Yes/no
Egg 18: Yes/no
Egg 19: Yes/no
Egg 20: Yes/no



I had this random idea, so there we are.


----------



## RayOfHope

These feel harder than last year's... But I'm finally getting it now. Maybe trying to figure out annoyingly vague riddles at 2am isn't a good idea after all


----------



## jobby47

Yay, I got a Waluigi egg!  Just to make sure it isn't going away like the Valentine's Day rose, right?


----------



## DaCoSim

jobby47 said:


> Yay, I got a Waluigi egg!  Just to make sure it isn't going away like the Valentine's Day rose, right?



It won't go away


----------



## Toot

I must be an idiot or someone who just doesn't get any of these references. Lol I haven't gotten one of these yet.


----------



## LambdaDelta

jobby47 said:


> Yay, I got a Waluigi egg!  Just to make sure it isn't going away like the Valentine's Day rose, right?



it will go rotten

just like waluigi :^)


----------



## jobby47

DaCoSim said:


> It won't go away



Yes!!! Now, I need a Classic Egg.


----------



## P.K.

i'mma fight whoever thought the answer to number 19 was a good idea


----------



## Ayaya

There are still more new egg collectible(s), right? Or did I read that wrong and the staffs were actually talking about the egg currency...


----------



## Alienfish

GodToot said:


> I must be an idiot or someone who just doesn't get any of these references. Lol I haven't gotten one of these yet.



I feel the same way, it's like lucky I could figure out the ones I did. Some I could get by thinking a bit and some were luck but i hardly get the egg ^3 or the others, argh


----------



## Karminny

GodToot said:


> I must be an idiot or someone who just doesn't get any of these references. Lol I haven't gotten one of these yet.



i don't get any of them either, don't worry


----------



## DaCoSim

THX Coach!!! I think I'll use it too! 



Spoiler:  My Eggs



Found = Bolded
Egg 1: *Yes*/no
Egg 2: *Yes*/no
Egg 3: *Yes*/no
Egg 4: *Yes*/no
Egg 5: *Yes*/no
Egg 6: *Yes*/no
Egg 7: *Yes*/no
Egg 8: *Yes*/no
Egg 9: *Yes*/no
Egg 10: Yes/no
Egg 11: *Yes*/no
Egg 12: Yes/no
Egg 13: Yes/no
Egg 14: Yes/no
Egg 15: Yes/no
Egg 16: Yes/no
Egg 17: Yes/no
Egg 18: Yes/no
Egg 19: Yes/no
Egg 20: Yes/no


----------



## Vizionari

I feel dumb for not spotting anymore eggs since last night xD


----------



## Coach

Vizionari said:


> I feel dumb for not spotting anymore eggs since last night xD



But you've found 9 eggs! That's more than quite a lot of people! (Including me at the moment, lol)


----------



## Dulcettie

This is more stressful than it is fun...


----------



## jobby47

Vizionari said:


> I feel dumb for not spotting anymore eggs since last night xD



I have only found 6 eggs. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ayaya said:


> There are still more new egg collectible(s), right? Or did I read that wrong and the staffs were actually talking about the egg currency...



I think it is the last four clues for the eggs, if that is what you mean.


----------



## NuttyS

Coach said:


> Spoiler: My eggs
> 
> 
> 
> Found = Bolded
> Egg 1: *Yes*/no
> Egg 2: *Yes*/no
> Egg 3: *Yes*/no
> Egg 4: Yes/no
> Egg 5: *Yes*/no
> Egg 6: Yes/no
> Egg 7: *Yes*/no
> Egg 8: Yes/no
> Egg 9: Yes/no
> Egg 10: Yes/no
> Egg 11: *Yes*/no
> Egg 12: Yes/no
> Egg 13: Yes/no
> Egg 14: Yes/no
> Egg 15: *Yes*/no
> Egg 16: Yes/no
> Egg 17: Yes/no
> Egg 18: Yes/no
> Egg 19: Yes/no
> Egg 20: *Yes*/no
> 
> 
> I had this random idea, so there we are.


Nice 


Spoiler: Egggsss



Found = Bolded
Egg 1: *Yes*/no
Egg 2: *Yes*/no
Egg 3: *Yes*/no
Egg 4: Yes/no
Egg 5: *Yes*/no
Egg 6: Yes/no
Egg 7: *Yes*/no
Egg 8: *Yes*/no
Egg 9: *Yes*/no
Egg 10: Yes/no
Egg 11: *Yes*/no
Egg 12: Yes/no
Egg 13: Yes/no
Egg 14: Yes/no
Egg 15: *Yes*/no
Egg 16: Yes/no
Egg 17: Yes/no
Egg 18: Yes/no
Egg 19: *Yes*/no
Egg 20: *Yes*/no


----------



## Amilee

OMG i found it *-* i always knew what 16 is but i never found it until now. 
i have my togepi <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok i am gonna do it too 



Spoiler



Found = Bolded
Egg 1: *Yes*/no
Egg 2: *Yes*/no
Egg 3: Yes/no
Egg 4: Yes/no
Egg 5: *Yes*/no
Egg 6: Yes/no
Egg 7: *Yes*/no
Egg 8: *Yes*/no
Egg 9: *Yes*/no
Egg 10: Yes/no
Egg 11: *Yes*/no
Egg 12: Yes/no
Egg 13: Yes/no
Egg 14: Yes/no
Egg 15: *Yes*/no
Egg 16: *Yes*/no
Egg 17: Yes/no
Egg 18: Yes/no
Egg 19: Yes/no
Egg 20: Yes/no



still havent found any of the new ones ._.


----------



## Amissapanda

YES. I have finally reached my goal. /collapses


----------



## Caius

Come on guys. Almost the final stretch


----------



## NuttyS

Amilee said:


> OMG i found it *-* i always knew what 16 is but i never found it until now.
> i have my togepi <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ok i am gonna do it too
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Found = Bolded
> Egg 1: *Yes*/no
> Egg 2: *Yes*/no
> Egg 3: Yes/no
> Egg 4: Yes/no
> Egg 5: *Yes*/no
> Egg 6: Yes/no
> Egg 7: *Yes*/no
> Egg 8: *Yes*/no
> Egg 9: *Yes*/no
> Egg 10: Yes/no
> Egg 11: *Yes*/no
> Egg 12: Yes/no
> Egg 13: Yes/no
> Egg 14: Yes/no
> Egg 15: *Yes*/no
> Egg 16: *Yes*/no
> Egg 17: Yes/no
> Egg 18: Yes/no
> Egg 19: Yes/no
> Egg 20: Yes/no
> 
> 
> 
> still havent found any of the new ones ._.



I'm jealous. I'm sure I know #16 but it's just not popping into my head!


----------



## P.K.

everyone's saying number 18 is really easy but it's the only egg I haven't found yet from the latest batch so I must be overlooking/overthinking it...


----------



## Lancelot

Spoiler



Found = Bolded
Egg 1: *Yes*/no
Egg 2: *Yes*/no
Egg 3: *Yes*/no
Egg 4: *Yes*/no
Egg 5: *Yes*/no
Egg 6: *Yes*/no
Egg 7: *Yes*/no
Egg 8: *Yes*/no
Egg 9: *Yes*/no
Egg 10: Yes/*no*
Egg 11: *Yes*/no
Egg 12: *Yes*/no
Egg 13: *Yes*/no
Egg 14: *Yes*/no
Egg 15: *Yes*/no
Egg 16: *Yes*/no
Egg 17: *Yes*/*no*
Egg 18: *Yes*/no
Egg 19: Yes/*no*
Egg 20: *Yes*/no



I did it too


----------



## Vizionari

Coach said:


> Spoiler: My eggs
> 
> 
> 
> Found = Bolded
> Egg 1: *Yes*/no
> Egg 2: *Yes*/no
> Egg 3: *Yes*/no
> Egg 4: Yes/no
> Egg 5: *Yes*/no
> Egg 6: Yes/no
> Egg 7: *Yes*/no
> Egg 8: Yes/no
> Egg 9: Yes/no
> Egg 10: Yes/no
> Egg 11: *Yes*/no
> Egg 12: Yes/no
> Egg 13: Yes/no
> Egg 14: Yes/no
> Egg 15: *Yes*/no
> Egg 16: Yes/no
> Egg 17: Yes/no
> Egg 18: Yes/no
> Egg 19: Yes/no
> Egg 20: *Yes*/no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Anybody who wants to copy me
> 
> 
> 
> Found = Bolded
> Egg 1: Yes/no
> Egg 2: Yes/no
> Egg 3: Yes/no
> Egg 4: Yes/no
> Egg 5: Yes/no
> Egg 6: Yes/no
> Egg 7: Yes/no
> Egg 8: Yes/no
> Egg 9: Yes/no
> Egg 10: Yes/no
> Egg 11: Yes/no
> Egg 12: Yes/no
> Egg 13: Yes/no
> Egg 14: Yes/no
> Egg 15: Yes/no
> Egg 16: Yes/no
> Egg 17: Yes/no
> Egg 18: Yes/no
> Egg 19: Yes/no
> Egg 20: Yes/no
> 
> 
> 
> I had this random idea, so there we are.





Spoiler: eggs I've found



Found = Bolded
Egg 1: *Yes*/no
Egg 2: *Yes*/no
Egg 3: Yes/no
Egg 4: Yes/no
Egg 5: *Yes*/no
Egg 6: *Yes*/no
Egg 7: *Yes*/no
Egg 8: *Yes*/no
Egg 9: *Yes*/no
Egg 10: Yes/no
Egg 11: *Yes*/no
Egg 12: Yes/no
Egg 13: Yes/no
Egg 14: Yes/no
Egg 15: *Yes*/no
Egg 16: Yes/no
Egg 17: Yes/no
Egg 18: Yes/no
Egg 19: Yes/no
Egg 20: Yes/no


----------



## Holla

Trying to find at least 5 eggs (need two more!) for the Classic egg as I already have a regular from last year. My original goal was to go for the Togepi but I'm just not that great at finding these lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I may as well do this too



Spoiler: eggstracted



Found = Bolded
Egg 1: *Yes*/no
Egg 2: *Yes*/no
Egg 3: *Yes*/no
Egg 4: *Yes*/no
Egg 5: *Yes*/no
Egg 6: *Yes*/no
Egg 7: *Yes*/no
Egg 8: *Yes*/no
Egg 9: *Yes*/no
Egg 10: Yes/no
Egg 11: *Yes*/no
Egg 12: Yes/no
Egg 13: Yes/no
Egg 14: *Yes*/no
Egg 15: *Yes*/no
Egg 16: *Yes*/no
Egg 17: Yes/no
Egg 18: Yes/no
Egg 19: Yes/no
Egg 20: *Yes*/no


----------



## Dulcettie

Spoiler: my eggs



Found = Bolded
Egg 1: *Yes*/no
Egg 2: Yes/no
Egg 3: Yes/no
Egg 4: Yes/no
Egg 5: *Yes*/no
Egg 6: Yes/no
Egg 7: *Yes*/no
Egg 8: Yes/no
Egg 9: Yes/no
Egg 10: Yes/no
Egg 11: *Yes*/no
Egg 12: Yes/no
Egg 13: Yes/no
Egg 14: *Yes*/no
Egg 15: Yes/no
Egg 16: Yes/no
Egg 17: Yes/no
Egg 18: Yes/no
Egg 19: Yes/no
Egg 20: Yes/no



Did I find any of the hard ones?


----------



## P.K.

Why not


Spoiler



Found = Bolded
Egg 1: *Yes*/no
Egg 2: *Yes*/no
Egg 3: Yes/no
Egg 4: *Yes*/no
Egg 5: *Yes*/no
Egg 6: *Yes*/no
Egg 7: *Yes*/no
Egg 8: *Yes*/no
Egg 9: *Yes*/no
Egg 10: Yes/no
Egg 11: *Yes*/no
Egg 12: Yes/no
Egg 13: Yes/no
Egg 14: Yes/no
Egg 15: *Yes*/no
Egg 16: *Yes*/no
Egg 17: *Yes*/no
Egg 18: Yes/no
Egg 19: *Yes*/no
Egg 20: *Yes*/no


----------



## Amissapanda

The Zipper images are going to give me nightmares.

He just keeps getting _closer_.


----------



## Heyden

1 more until Waluigi, the struggle


----------



## Karminny

Vizionari said:


> I feel dumb for not spotting anymore eggs since last night xD



I haven't found any, but im trying to get the togepi egg

its jst not gonna happen


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm missing a lot of eggs.



Spoiler: Here's why



Found = Bolded
Egg 1: *Yes*/no
Egg 2: Yes/no
Egg 3: *Yes*/no
Egg 4: Yes/no
Egg 5: *Yes*/no
Egg 6: Yes/no
Egg 7: *Yes*/no
Egg 8: Yes/no
Egg 9: *Yes*/no
Egg 10: Yes/no
Egg 11: *Yes*/no
Egg 12: Yes/no
Egg 13: Yes/no
Egg 14: Yes/no
Egg 15: Yes/no
Egg 16: *Yes*/no
Egg 17: Yes/no
Egg 18: Yes/no
Egg 19: Yes/no
Egg 20: *Yes*/no



Its hard! And I don't think taking a break will help.


----------



## p e p p e r

omg! just need to find 7 more eggs so I can get togepi & waluigi!  these are so hard


----------



## inkling

So... I finally got my 5th egg: #19. I'm really bad at this apparently. I really want a yoshi egg but I might have to settle on something less expensive. At least I got another egg, I feel a little better about myself lol. ;p


----------



## desy

6 1/2 hours until the final eggs... I hope to find three more with their release, because these new clues haven't helped me find anything LOL

[sub][sub]i suck at riddles and i don't know my way around tbt as well as most participants why was participating in this a good idea?[/sub][/sub]


----------



## Karminny

desy said:


> 6 1/2 hours until the final eggs... I hope to find three more with their release, because these new clues haven't helped me find anything LOL
> 
> [sub][sub]i suck at riddles and i don't know my way around tbt as well as most participants why was participating in this a good idea?[/sub][/sub]



same, but you have 6 eggs! That's an accomplishment! Im jst going to give up and maybe ill come across an egg~


----------



## tumut

Me +waluigi egg is my OTP


----------



## Bowie

desy said:


> 6 1/2 hours until the final eggs... I hope to find three more with their release, because these new clues haven't helped me find anything LOL
> 
> [sub][sub]i suck at riddles and i don't know my way around tbt as well as most participants why was participating in this a good idea?[/sub][/sub]



I've been here since 2013 and I had to suffer for my eggs. I had to suffer for my eggs.


----------



## Fizzii

Just. One. More.


----------



## Lualdara

I just found #2 while clicking random stuff, and the thing is I had no way to guess the clue by myself so I'm happy!

now I can buy a yoshi or togepi egg, just gotta decide on which one


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I need 4 more if I ever want to reach a togepi or yoshi egg D:


----------



## Aradai

Ayaya said:


> This game fills the puzzle hole that Layton left in my heart when the Layton series ended. I know Level-5 announced a new Layton game but they already said Azran Legacy is the last game to star Layton..



this brought back the stress and the fun. sadly I didn't have a walkthrough to look up for this =(


----------



## Coach

7 eggs to go if I want to get two eggs I want

R.I.P. Coach - Death By Tina


----------



## Javocado

i was browsing the thread and them zipper banner changes are terrifying lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

tfw you find a b& user and want to see if you can figure out what the cause was, but can't search


----------



## oath2order

mdchan said:


> View attachment 89316
> 
> ...he's totally not back to normal!!!



Seid ihr das Essen?
Nein, wir sind der J?ger!


----------



## desy

Egg 17 is bugging me so much because I feel like I should know it, but it just... doesn't happen. I swear I've been through like, 23085720 threads and pages looking for these eggs. I've just been ignoring those freakin' puzzle eggs though. How about no.


----------



## NuttyS

Sorry if this has been answered, but the eggs will still be up for a while after the last clues are released wont they? As the countdown clock tells me I'll be asleep when they're put up.


----------



## Caius

Javocado said:


> i was browsing the thread and them zipper banner changes are terrifying lol



Thank you! (for at least one of them)



NuttyS said:


> Sorry if this has been answered, but the eggs will still be up for a while after the last clues are released wont they? As the countdown clock tells me I'll be asleep when they're put up.



I'm not sure how long they'll be up, but they'll certainly be up for some time.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I need at least one more to get the Yoshi Egg. (Or 7 more to get both Waluigi and Yoshi egg)


----------



## NuttyS

ZR388 said:


> I'm not sure how long they'll be up, but they'll certainly be up for some time.


Ok thanks!


----------



## desy

ZR388 said:


> Thank you! (for at least one of them)



Wait. Are the Zipper banner changes legit? I haven't experienced them and I totally thought it was all image editing and crap.


----------



## Caius

desy said:


> Wait. Are the Zipper banner changes legit? I haven't experienced them and I totally thought it was all image editing and crap.



Nope they're totally not real


----------



## p e p p e r

omg!  Zipper is taunting me with his stare!!!!


----------



## DaCoSim

DANG Jamie!!! No matter how many times I try, I can't get your avatar to turn into an egg from this hunt!!! LMAO!!!! I STILL click on it EVERY single time I see it, LOL!!!


----------



## Caius

DaCoSim said:


> DANG Jamie!!! No matter how many times I try, I can't get your avatar to turn into an egg from this hunt!!! LMAO!!!! I STILL click on it EVERY single time I see it, LOL!!!



I should have done this sooner.


----------



## lazuli

Spoiler: eggceptional



Found = Bolded
Egg 1: *Yes*/no
Egg 2: *Yes*/no
Egg 3: *Yes*/no
Egg 4: *Yes*/no
Egg 5: *Yes*/no
Egg 6: *Yes*/no
Egg 7: *Yes*/no
Egg 8: *Yes*/no
Egg 9: *Yes*/no
Egg 10: Yes/*no*
Egg 11: *Yes*/no
Egg 12: *Yes*/no
Egg 13: Yes/*no*
Egg 14: *Yes*/no
Egg 15: *Yes*/no
Egg 16: *Yes*/no
Egg 17: Yes/*no*
Egg 18: *Yes*/no
Egg 19: Yes/*no*
Egg 20: Yes/*no*



rip me


----------



## ShinyYoshi

DaCoSim said:


> DANG Jamie!!! No matter how many times I try, I can't get your avatar to turn into an egg from this hunt!!! LMAO!!!! I STILL click on it EVERY single time I see it, LOL!!!



I thought it was the "plain sight" egg at first. But I know it's not now


----------



## LeilaChan

I got a waluigi egg I'm gonna quit for a bit aha


----------



## Bowie

All right, I'm done. I'm gonna wait until the next lot get released, 'cause I'm having no luck with the others and don't even get me started on that image.


----------



## LambdaDelta

found Egg #18

as someone that's never touched its relation, I'm just wondering how the **** that clue even works

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait, I think I figured out that clue too

not sure if I should praise or scold


----------



## Mariah

LambdaDelta said:


> found Egg #18
> 
> as someone that's never touched its relation, I'm just wondering how the **** that clue even works
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> wait, I think I figured out that clue too
> 
> not sure if I should praise or scold


It's terrible.


----------



## Caius

For all of you having trouble with #18


----------



## Stevey Queen

ZR388 said:


> For all of you having trouble with #18



is that a hint?


----------



## Vizionari

ZR388 said:


> For all of you having trouble with #18



I just found #18 seconds ago, the clue makes no sense (probably because I'm not familiar with it)


----------



## Caius

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> is that a hint?



No. That's my response to y'all having difficulty with one of my clues.


----------



## Paperboy012305

#18. Egg3... I don't get it.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

ZR388 said:


> For all of you having trouble with #18



I have an idea about wereitis but idk


----------



## Frances-Simoun

DaCoSim said:


> DANG Jamie!!! No matter how many times I try, I can't get your avatar to turn into an egg from this hunt!!! LMAO!!!! I STILL click on it EVERY single time I see it, LOL!!!



I'm happy to know know not the only one who does it.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

Is the Egg^3 Half-Life 3? Lol


----------



## Hyoshido

Found #12 and #18, after only hours of work 8( they sneaky


----------



## Lancelot

2  more.. this just gets harder and harder as I go....

Only 10 and 17 left.. I'm annoyed cause only one person , I assume Oath2Order, has #10 and I cant find it D: I dont get it..

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just had an epiphany and I know what 17 means but I don't know where to look ;o


----------



## mdchan

I actually really liked #18; it was really clever.

And, eh...I'll go ahead and do the list, too.  Prepare for a very small list, as I've only found nine of them!



Spoiler: Eggsactly what I've found



Found = Bolded
Egg 1: *Yes*/no
Egg 2: *Yes*/no
Egg 3: Yes/no
Egg 4: Yes/no
Egg 5: *Yes*/no
Egg 6: Yes/no
Egg 7: *Yes*/no
Egg 8: Yes/no
Egg 9: *Yes*/no
Egg 10: Yes/no
Egg 11: *Yes*/no
Egg 12: Yes/no
Egg 13: Yes/no
Egg 14: Yes/no
Egg 15: *Yes*/no
Egg 16: Yes/no
Egg 17: Yes/no
Egg 18: *Yes*/no
Egg 19: Yes/no
Egg 20: *Yes*/no



I have no intentions of even trying for egg 8, and prolly the same for egg 6 and 14.
I think I've deciphered 3, 4, and 17, but I don't know where I need to look to find them.
I thought I knew where to look for 10 and 19, but it wasn't there, so...yea.

But, I got my Togepi egg, so I'm prolly done.


----------



## LambdaDelta

so I just went through every notable thread for the past year in one of the boards and found nothing


wooo


----------



## lars708

How do i recognise an egg? Are they found in posts by Zipper?


----------



## desy

Spoiler: that egg game tho



Found = Bolded
Egg 1: *Yes*/no
Egg 2: *Yes*/no
Egg 3: Yes/no
Egg 4: Yes/no
Egg 5: *Yes*/no
Egg 6: Yes/no
Egg 7: *Yes*/no
Egg 8: Yes/no
Egg 9: *Yes*/no
Egg 10: Yes/no
Egg 11: *Yes*/no
Egg 12: Yes/no
Egg 13: Yes/no
Egg 14: Yes/no
Egg 15: Yes/no
Egg 16: Yes/no
Egg 17: Yes/no
Egg 18: Yes/no
Egg 19: Yes/no
Egg 20: Yes/no


hashtag i give up


----------



## Vizionari

I don't get egg 17 :/


----------



## lazuli

egg #18 actually makes a lot of sense lmao


----------



## Zanessa

I've found eggs 1, 2, 5, 7, 9, 11, 15, 18, and 20... 
I know a lot of these answers, but finding them is what's killing me.


----------



## Javocado

1. ya
2. ya
3. ya
4. ya
5. ya
6. ya
7. ya
8. ya
9. ya
10. wtf
11. ya
12. ya
13. ya
14. ya
15. ya
16. ya
17. LOL BYE
18. ya
19. ya
20. ya


----------



## Virals

back again today and can't get any of the new batch even though i have pretty good ideas god DAMN


----------



## Chris

lars708 said:


> How do i recognise an egg? Are they found in posts by Zipper?



You'll know it when you see it.


----------



## Paperboy012305

So, I can't figure out #18. Does that make me dumb?


----------



## Karminny

Paperboy012305 said:


> So, I can't figure out #18. Does that make me dumb?



We're in this together


----------



## LilD

Happy for my new egg <3

I wonder who's gonna get that fab gold egg!!!


----------



## LethalLulu

New clues 8D
Excited to feel like an idiot again!
eggain?


----------



## Guero101

I found #18 by pure luck.


----------



## Fizzii

Guero101 said:


> I found #18 by pure luck.



I would like some of your pure luck pls


----------



## zoetrope

I had to do some deep digging in order to find 19.  This is tough without search being active!


----------



## LambdaDelta

and just went through another entire board with no luck

gonna have to break4class though so


have fun everyone!


----------



## tobi!

i know what number four means but i don't know where to search.


----------



## p e p p e r

Paperboy012305 said:


> So, I can't figure out #18. Does that make me dumb?



no.  I only found it by accident, I don't even know what it is


----------



## strawberrywine

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## p e p p e r

Guero101 said:


> I found #18 by pure luck.



same with me (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## Caius

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> View attachment 89332
> 
> ?\_(ツ)_/?



I guess you could say he'll be back.


----------



## tobi!

look at my dang a tang egg


----------



## Temari

Dangit, all I need it #10 and #13 now TT_TT...

I feel really dumb because I can get the really hard ones but not the super easy ones ;n;


----------



## lazuli

ZR388 said:


> I guess you could say he'll be back.



you must be eggecuted


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I'm back home to hunt eggs  I've only found 5 out of 20 eggs... Impressive I know.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I found egg#15! I thought it meant what Tina likes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The giant Zipper hasn't found me yet. (I'm safe for awhile)


----------



## Chris

Frances-Simoun said:


> I'm back home to hunt eggs  I've only found 5 out of 20 eggs... Impressive I know.



I'd advise getting yourself a drink and a snack. You might be at this for the entire day a while.


----------



## lazuli

Tina said:


> I'd advise getting yourself a drink and a snack. You might be at this for the entire day a while.



the whole weekend actually


----------



## Javocado

Trundle jav and oath coolin at 19
It'll be a hot finish 


but I'll be in class when the final batch drops rip


----------



## Chris

computertrash said:


> the whole weekend actually



Hehehe. It lasts longer _and_ is cheaper than other activities you could have spent weekend doing - e.g. cinema, gig, bowling, etc. 

Three users currently have 19/20 eggs! Well done oath2order, Javocado, and Trundle!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Tina said:


> Hehehe. It lasts longer _and_ is cheaper than other activities you could have spent weekend doing - e.g. cinema, gig, bowling, etc.
> 
> Three users currently have 19/20 eggs! Well done oath2order, Javocado, and Trundle!


They only found 19 eggs because #10!


----------



## Imbri

Tina said:


> Hehehe. It lasts longer _and_ is cheaper than other activities you could have spent weekend doing - e.g. cinema, gig, bowling, etc.



Before your oh-so-innocent examples, my mind went in a completely different direction. Straight to the gutter.


----------



## Javocado

Paperboy012305 said:


> They only found 19 eggs because #10!



Honestly don't have #10 my brain is fried on that one


----------



## Chris

Paperboy012305 said:


> They only found 19 eggs because #10!



I believe at least one of them has #10! 




Imbri said:


> Before your oh-so-innocent examples, my mind went in a completely different direction. Straight to the gutter.



Oh, yes, that too.


----------



## Lancelot

Paperboy012305 said:


> They only found 19 eggs because #10!



Someone has number 10. 1 person has found it!


----------



## Stacyfaith

Wow, congrats to everyone who is doing well. 

I keep searching to no avail. The last one I found was an accident.  I guess 4 eggs is decent enough. Haha.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Someone has number 10. 1 person has found it!


Whoever found it is a legend at this egg hunt! Why? It was the hardest egg ever to be found.


----------



## kaylagirl

If anyone actually cares. I finally got 9, so I can get the only egg I wanted! Togepi. 



Spoiler: my pathetic hunt (bolded were found)



*Egg 1*
*Egg 2*
Egg 3
Egg 4
*Egg 5*
Egg 6
*Egg 7*
*Egg 8*
*Egg 9*
Egg 10
*Egg 11*
Egg 12
Egg 13
Egg 14
*Egg 15*
Egg 16
Egg 17
Egg 18
Egg 19
*Egg 20*


----------



## Karminny

kaylagirl said:


> If anyone actually cares. I finally got 9, so I can get the only egg I wanted! Togepi.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my pathetic hunt (bolded were found)
> 
> 
> 
> *Egg 1*
> *Egg 2*
> Egg 3
> Egg 4
> *Egg 5*
> Egg 6
> *Egg 7*
> *Egg 8*
> *Egg 9*
> Egg 10
> *Egg 11*
> Egg 12
> Egg 13
> Egg 14
> *Egg 15*
> Egg 16
> Egg 17
> Egg 18
> Egg 19
> *Egg 20*



Congrats!


----------



## LyraVale

Oooh, I need to make sure to get back home for the last 4 eggs...

...so I can not find those too. XD

I have a lot of stare at the computer/stare at the wall/slam head against table to look forward to tonight.


----------



## Trundle

Paperboy012305 said:


> They only found 19 eggs because #10!



actually apparently oath has #10 and not #17


----------



## inkling

ugh found egg #2... 6/9 of my goal..


----------



## Lancelot

Wtf, I just found 17 completely accidently cause I was mucking around with something and omg was that stupid.... onoy10 left now I guess


----------



## Javocado

Trundle said:


> actually apparently oath has #10 and not #17



wot a nerd l0l

#EGGBOYZ2K15


----------



## Trundle

Tina said:


> Hehehe. It lasts longer _and_ is cheaper than other activities you could have spent weekend doing - e.g. cinema, gig, bowling, etc.
> 
> Three users currently have 19/20 eggs! Well done oath2order, Javocado, and Trundle!



i'm ticked atm


----------



## zoetrope

I've found 15 out of 20.  I'm pretty happy with that.   Bring on the last four clues!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Trundle said:


> actually apparently oath has #10 and not #17


That makes him a legend at this egg hunt right?


----------



## Torts McGorts

I'm going to be so annoyed if the puzzle for #8 turns out to be something I could've/should've gotten. ;P


----------



## toxapex

WHAT IN GODS NAME ISTHIS NEW BANNER


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I seem to be on the 'missing 17 and 10 and it's making me want to cry' train... xD


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Am I the only one who thinks egg #2 and 19 are sort of connected? o.o


----------



## Lancelot

WTF BANNER MAI GOD >_>


----------



## Trundle

OATH GOT 20 NOOOOO


----------



## Coach

Frances-Simoun said:


> Am I the only one who thinks egg #2 and 19 are sort of connected? o.o



I thought that, too!


----------



## estypest

I've got eggs but got no idea which clue some of them correspond to.. uh..


----------



## Lancelot

Trundle said:


> OATH GOT 20 NOOOOO



WITCHCRAFT BURN HIM! 

We need #10 in the next 4 hours ;o


----------



## Chris

Trundle said:


> OATH GOT 20 NOOOOO





Well done, oath2order! 

Remember everyone - the final batch of clues goes up in four hours and twenty minutes!


----------



## tumut

I want another waluigi egg wah.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

estypest said:


> I've got eggs but got no idea which clue some of them correspond to.. uh..



Click your eggs, there will appear "Transactions" there you will see which eggs you have found by number


----------



## piichinu

Is some stuff not animal crossing related?


----------



## lithiumlatte

Sad that I won't get enough for a waluigi egg :c Only one I wanted!


----------



## oath2order

Tina said:


> Well done, oath2order!
> 
> Remember everyone - the final batch of clues goes up in four hours and twenty minutes!



420

blaze it

ayy lmao


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

estypest said:


> I've got eggs but got no idea which clue some of them correspond to.. uh..



Try going here, should have a list of the eggs you got, and it will say eg EGG5, meaning it corresponds to clue 5


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Tina said:


> Well done, oath2order!
> 
> Remember everyone - the final batch of clues goes up in four hours and twenty minutes!



And how long will they still be available to find after that last batch? o:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Its official. Oath is a legend at this egg hunt!


----------



## oath2order

Me when i get the golden egg


----------



## Aizu

ONE MORE EGG UNTIL THAT YOSHI EGG, GOD DAMMIT IT'S DRIVING MEHH CRAZYY


----------



## Naiad

auctioning the egg is the way to go :^))


----------



## inkling

I need to stop playing games at the moment so I just purchased the waluigi egg on a whim instead of waiting for enough eggs for yoshi. Oh well. ima be back later! at least i got something neat out of this


----------



## LaBelleFleur

So close to the Waluigi egg... I think my dream of getting the Togepi egg as well has ended, though. ;-;


----------



## estypest

thoraofasgard said:


> Try going here, should have a list of the eggs you got, and it will say eg EGG5, meaning it corresponds to clue 5



Thanks so much, how did I miss that aha ! Duuuh..


----------



## Javocado

Tina said:


> Well done, oath2order!
> 
> Remember everyone - the final batch of clues goes up in four hours and twenty minutes!



4 hours
20 minutes

420 confirmed


----------



## LyraVale

oath2order said:


> Me when i get the golden egg



Can I have your ancient lantern? Thanks.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

estypest said:


> Thanks so much, how did I miss that aha ! Duuuh..



You're welcome! I got really confused for a while too ><


----------



## tinyfire

Darn maybe trying for 9 eggs was a little much xD These clues are pretty challenging!


----------



## mdchan

LaBelleFleur said:


> So close to the Waluigi egg... I think my dream of getting the Togepi egg as well has ended, though. ;-;



Don't give up until the end!  I thought I'd never get enough for a Togepi egg, and after fruitless searching for over two hours this morning, I found one by accident and another clue just suddenly made sense to me (which gave me the two more I needed).
Plus, new clues going up in four hours!


----------



## Vizionari

Am I the only one not seeing any banner changes? lol


----------



## Lancelot

Paperboy012305 said:


> Its official. Oath is a* leggend* at this egg hunt!



Fixed that for you!


----------



## oath2order

Vizionari said:


> Am I the only one not seeing any banner changes? lol



I'm not seeing them!!!


----------



## LaBelleFleur

mdchan said:


> Don't give up until the end!  I thought I'd never get enough for a Togepi egg, and after fruitless searching for over two hours this morning, I found one by accident and another clue just suddenly made sense to me (which gave me the two more I needed).
> Plus, new clues going up in four hours!



That's true... in order to get the Waluigi and the Togepi eggs, though, I'd have to get every single clue. Just going to keep trying, I got 3/4 of the new clues in about half an hour, so that's a good start to today's hunt. 

I keep hoping that six and fourteen will suddenly make sense to me, but nope... the puzzle ones seem to elude me.


----------



## BerryPop

egg cubed. EGG CUBED. WHAT DOES IT MEEEEAAANNNNN




So oath found all 20?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Vizionari said:


> Am I the only one not seeing any banner changes? lol



I don't see them either xD atleast not now, i saw them this morning


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Fixed that for you!


Whatever.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BerryPop said:


> egg cubed. EGG CUBED. WHAT DOES IT MEEEEAAANNNNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So oath found all 20?


There's still 4 more to go. He's smart enough to find them.


----------



## tamagotchi

give me wagui egg


----------



## Lancelot

Tina, if you don't give me anotherclue fr number 10 i'll punch Justin


----------



## Kyuby

I still don't get the 14th one , is it that obvious that I'm not really that smart to get it?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Kyuby said:


> I still don't get the 14th one , is it that obvious that I'm not really that smart to get it?



I haven't gotten it either. I'm really struggling with these code ones. From what others have said, I'm pretty sure I'm overthinking them.


----------



## spCrossing

I just got back from school and I still can't find a single egg.

Man, I suck.

Also, I miss the egg puns now


----------



## Lancelot

I have no ******* clue what 10 is...


----------



## Chris

Frances-Simoun said:


> And how long will they still be available to find after that last batch? o:



Currently undetermined. 




Monkey D Luffy said:


> Tina, if you don't give me anotherclue fr number 10 i'll punch Justin



Punch my boyfriend and I reset your egg count to zero.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I have no ******* clue what 10 is...



I feel the same about 17 xD (Well, and 10 but I've given up all hope of finding that...)


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Im probably gonna give up, im 13 and im pretty sure im just a little bit too young to understand what half of those clues answers are 

I have tried so much >.<


----------



## lalapyu

Eggscuse my wording but I can't be arsed anymore to find them. 
That waluigi egg isn't worth this eggscrutiating search .-.


----------



## Javocado

ok you can give a juicy hint for #10 now so the scramble for the gold egg isn't so one-sided thx


----------



## Lancelot

Javocado said:


> ok you can give a juicy hint for #10 now so the scramble for the gold egg isn't so one-sided thx




#Cut4Clues


----------



## Vizionari

Egg 17 is taunting me so much...it's hidden in plain sight and is proud??? 

I don't know if I can get 5 more eggs today >.<


----------



## kaylagirl

Togepi egg acquired!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Im probably gonna give up, im 13 and im pretty sure im just a little bit too young to understand what half of those clues answers are
> 
> I have tried so much >.<



I'm 18 and most of the ones I got were by sheer dumb luck/ determination, not because I really got the hints


----------



## device

I just lost 9 of my eggs, why is this and what the **** is going on? I haven't bought anything from the shop, and I don't understand why this has happened after I've spent so much time working hard to get the eggs. I'll just get the eggs again, because this is just completely unfair. I'm done.


----------



## Lancelot

kaylagirl said:


> Togepi egg acquired!



Congratulations


----------



## LambdaDelta

istfg if any eggs are in shops or introduction threads or anything


----------



## LethalLulu

OH GOD






- - - Post Merge - - -

Got an egg!  No idea which one xD


----------



## Lancelot

LambdaDelta said:


> istfg if any eggs are in shops or introduction threads or anything



Eggs are being sold in the shop...


----------



## LethalLulu

Got another egg!  Still no idea which one lol


----------



## CrazyCat42

Got my Yoshi egg. Still want to figure the rest of them out. I seriously have issues with unsolved puzzles.


----------



## oath2order

LethalLulu said:


> OH GOD



WOULD YOU LIKE TO BUY SOME EGGS


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Fun fact: if you close the Waluigi Funk! pop-up in the shop before pausing the video, it continues to play. I currently have two different Waluigis screaming over top of each other and it's hilarious.


----------



## jobby47

I have only found 6 eggs.  No chance of getting any more egg collectibles.


----------



## CrazyCat42

Also, I want to see the changing banners  I even tried using *gasp* Internet Explorer to see if that would help and no luck.


----------



## lithiumlatte

who is responsible for the banner changes o.o


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I want to see the fun evil banners.


----------



## jobby47

The banners haven't changed for me either.


----------



## LambdaDelta

lithiumlatte said:


> who is responsible for the banner changes o.o



http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?10179-Zipper-T-Bunny


----------



## DaCoSim

The changing banners are creepy as hell. I've seen 3 so far.


----------



## Trundle

rip


----------



## Campy

You don't eggtually want to see the banner changes, I can't even beggin to tell you how scary they are.

Finally managed to get enough for a Togepi egg! I can go to sleep peacefully now.


----------



## Amichann

how I feel about egg 10.


----------



## Pokemanz

I'm screenshotting all these banners.

Why has this happened.


----------



## piichinu

I feel like I know the music one? But after listening again I still don't hear it?


----------



## LethalLulu

oH No THE HORRORS


----------



## Lancelot

Amichann said:


> how I feel about egg 10.



This is the best thing I have seen all day and I am trying so hard not to burst out laughing with my mum in the room omg .-.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

LethalLulu said:


> oH No THE HORRORS



Is this what happens when u find a egg?...


----------



## LethalLulu

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Is this what happens when u find a egg?...



Naw, it changed to the eye one after those 2


----------



## oath2order

Spoiler: Epilepsy Warning






Spoiler: No seriously epilepsy warning


----------



## LaBelleFleur

LaBelleFleur said:


> I want to see the fun evil banners.



I spoke too soon. Refreshed and giant Zipper T. Bunny appeared, and I actually yelled, haha.


----------



## zoetrope

Aw man.  I've only gotten the huge Zipper head one.


----------



## lithiumlatte

LambdaDelta said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?10179-Zipper-T-Bunny



Zipper T Bunny... up to his old tricks again 

There's some mod messing with us, I'm betting it's Tina for all those threats made against justin


----------



## Naiad

solved #17
bless everything


----------



## CrazyCat42

Ahhh, I see the banners now on IE. Still no on Chrome though now that I've seen them maybe I'll go back to Chrome for the safety.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Eggs are being sold in the shop...



wrong shop and wrong eggs


----------



## Aterra

Wooaaa bunny close up!!


----------



## Lancelot

LambdaDelta said:


> wrong shop and wrong eggs



Ik xD I kid , I kid


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Oh my god 17 is so clever! I love it!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I want to cry, 17 y u elude me? D;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

LaBelleFleur said:


> Oh my god 17 is so clever! I love it!



Just got it and I agree.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Well, I solved all four clues from the last batch, and got the Yoshi egg and the Waluigi egg. Even if I don't get the other five I'm missing or the next four, I'm happy with what I've achieved. Hopefully next year, when I've been an active member for longer, I'll manage to get them all. I need to practice my code-breaking skills between now and then.


----------



## Guero101

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Just got it and I agree.



Haha yes! Read your comments and read the clue again and now I got it. So clever


----------



## Zane

got 17!! i was sooo off with my first guess LOL


----------



## Meliara

I can't believe I just found #4.  I need 1 more!!


----------



## penguins

i must be an idiot 
ive only gotten four and one of them was an accident


----------



## Astro Cake

Oh, I wasn't expecting to find #3 where I found it.


----------



## DaCoSim

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! I FINALLY found 16 after scrambling around forever to find the right place!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOO!!! Onto the next one


----------



## Lancelot

Guero101 said:


> Haha yes! Read your comments and read the clue again and now I got it. So clever



Whatcomments?


----------



## Kyuby

can someone give me the definition of slumberland ? English isn't my first language and I got a UD meaning of it, but I'm not pretty sure if I'm right D:


----------



## Bowie

Every participator:


----------



## kassie

I'd love some statistics on how many people have guessed #10 so far o:


----------



## Lancelot

Kyuby said:


> can someone give me the definition of slumberland ? English isn't my first language and I got a UD meaning of it, but I'm not pretty sure if I'm right D:



slumberland
noun
the state of being asleep.

^COPIED FROM GOOGLE DONT KILL ME TINA


----------



## Frances-Simoun

YES! so much searching but i found the Egg 16 irrelephant! T___T omg <3


----------



## Chris

*Three hours to go! *

We've one person with all 20 eggs released so far, and another seven people who have 19/20! The next batch of clues will be released in just three short hours. To give yourself the best chances of obtaining the golden egg I'd advise you use these next three hours to try and close the gap between yourself and frontrunner oath2order!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

selcouth said:


> I'd love some statistics on how many people have guessed #10 so far o:



Think 2 now


----------



## BerryPop

Bowie said:


> Every participator:



I want to reblog this but this isnt tumblr
Speaking of 10 has anyone but that one person found it?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Tina said:


> *Three hours to go! *
> I'd advise you use these next three hours to try and close the gap between yourself and frontrunner oath2order!



We need one more hint for 10!!


----------



## CrazyCat42

penguins said:


> i must be an idiot
> ive only gotten four and one of them was an accident



No, they are just very difficult. And people's brains work differently so ones that are easy for some are impossible for others.


----------



## Lancelot

^Ikr

10 is literal garbage :c


----------



## Mariah

Of course Oath is in the lead. I couldn't name anyone else more obsessed with TBT.


----------



## LyraVale

Tina said:


> *Three hours to go! *
> 
> We've one person with all 20 eggs released so far, and another seven people who have 19/20! The next batch of clues will be released in just three short hours. To give yourself the best chances of obtaining the golden egg I'd advise you use these next three hours to try and close the gap between yourself and frontrunner oath2order!



Ok, good. Cuz I was doing this all calmly and leisurely...

lol, jk, I'm not even trying for that golden egg, but good luck to all who are


----------



## piichinu

im just trying to get two yoshi eggs, dont care for that golden egg O: it's not looking so good since ive only gotten the two easiest ones >A>


----------



## olivetree123

I love #19 I love you guys

this round feels like it should be easier but it's still challenging, i've got a ton of ideas where they might be but nothing yet


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I hate this game. so hard and exhausting. I know I ain't getting that Golden Egg. xD


----------



## NSFW

god damn it i just need 10 to finish 2nd batch


----------



## Lancelot

NSFW said:


> god damn it i just need 10 to finish 2nd batch



Number 10's clue is complete garbage. :c


----------



## NSFW

i see oath viewing this thread
i bet in his mind he is saying "lol suckers u cant guess number 10"


----------



## RhinoK

Mariah said:


> Of course Oath is in the lead. I couldn't name anyone else more obsessed with TBT.



Omfg, speak the truth


----------



## Guero101

Gotcha #16


----------



## Temari

i should be practicing piano for solo and ensemble right now but NOPE IM LOOKING FOR EGGS RIP ME FOR #10


----------



## Lancelot

Atleast no ones peed in a bottle yet...


----------



## piichinu

Wish I was here for this event earlier, I started like a little over an hour ago.. so I only have three. Im scared Ill run out of time before getting enough for at least one yoshi egg


----------



## Zigzag991

That mutated filtered Zipper tho


----------



## Trundle

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Atleast no ones peed in a bottle yet...



that's what you think


----------



## Stevey Queen

ObeseMudkipz said:


> We need one more hint for 10!!


 We need a 1000 more hints for all of them.



Monkey D Luffy said:


> ^Ikr
> 
> 10 is literal garbage :c


 No they all are.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ok, that's it. I can't figure out the rest until new clues are revealed. (Looks like I wont be able to have both the Yoshi and the Waluigi egg after all )


----------



## cheezyfries

tfw you get 18 and are sorta familiar with the subject but have no clue how they're related *facepalm* only two left from getting the togepi though!


----------



## Trundle

extra hint or revolt


----------



## Lancelot

#Clue4 10

#Cut4Clues


----------



## Pokemanz

Why can't we pay for extra hints with TBT?


----------



## toxapex

Imagine being a brand new member and having that as the forum banner


----------



## Bunchi

Pokemanz said:


> Why can't we pay for extra hints with TBT?


This needs to be a thing


----------



## Kyuby

#14.... I wanna smack my face on my university desk right now... screw those hours I spent looking at captain toad's cutscenes!


----------



## oath2order

100k tbt bells per hint


----------



## Frances-Simoun

The agony of searching for eggs is incredible Dx


----------



## Eldin

Sorry if this has already been answered, but how long will the eggs be available? And will be have a bit afterwards to buy prizes, or..? 

I don't think I'll be around tonight to egg-hunt. ;c


----------



## Kyuby

Eldin said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered, but how long will the eggs be available? And will be have a bit afterwards to buy prizes, or..?
> 
> I don't think I'll be around tonight to egg-hunt. ;c



They said that they have yet to decide it, so maybe at most , 12 hours after someone has found the 24 eggs

Unnaeggstable!


----------



## Caius

HOLY JESUS CHRIST I DIDN'T MAKE THAT ONE


----------



## NuttyS

tokayseye said:


> Imagine being a brand new member and having that as the forum banner


"What the hell have I signed up for?!"


----------



## digikari4691

Just got my Togepi egg! So happy


----------



## Stevey Queen

ZR388 said:


> HOLY JESUS CHRIST I DIDN'T MAKE THAT ONE



Why do I keep missing these?


----------



## tumut

Ripping my hair out


----------



## Kyuby

NuttyS said:


> "What the hell have I signed up for?!"



A contract with hell for your yolk, get it? No? k I'm done


----------



## Mini Mario

*Help me... my sanity...*


----------



## Eldin

Kyuby said:


> They said that they have yet to decide it, so maybe at most , 12 hours after someone has found the 24 eggs
> 
> Unnaeggstable!



Cool, thank you! Hopefully I'll be able to get on tomorrow and try to find a few, haha. c:


----------



## NuttyS

Kyuby said:


> A contract with hell for your yolk, get it? No? k I'm done


Hahaha. You really scrambled for that one didn't you


----------



## Mini Mario

NuttyS said:


> Hahaha. You really scrambled for that one didn't you



I'm coming out of my shell to make bad puns!


----------



## Lancelot

10 is impossible. Oath found it accidently. WOT IS LIFE


----------



## DaCoSim

ZR388 said:


> HOLY JESUS CHRIST I DIDN'T MAKE THAT ONE



Geez Louise, that's horrible!!!


----------



## Imbri

Where are you finding those banners?


----------



## mdchan

Pokemanz said:


> Why can't we pay for extra hints with TBT?



I like this idea.
I'm not actively trying to solve anymore of the riddles, but I that's still a really good idea.


----------



## Caius

Imbri said:


> Where are you finding those banners?



Zipper-T-Hell apparently


----------



## Luna Moonbug

this is my first egg hunt...was interesting...maybe next year i'll do better...i prolly will never get that gold egg...no room anyways...

found the last egg i needed by clicking randomly  lol...
got my waluigi egg...i'm so happy
thanks...good luck to everyone who's still doing egg hunt


----------



## BerryPop

This is my reaction to 10, 12, 13, 8, and... actually all of the ones i havent found


----------



## piichinu

Will it be obvious if we get the puzzle codes right?


----------



## Javocado

hint for 10 or else confirmed racist against me and my kind


----------



## Zulehan

The closer you get to the end of the hunt, the more apparent it becomes that it was a trap set up by a madman dressed up as a rabbit. He read _Hansel and Gretel_, took it seriously, and is determined to avoid the mistakes made by the Witch (for one, got night vision goggles, apparently).


----------



## Naiad

piimisu said:


> Will it be obvious if we get the puzzle codes right?



"Puzzle: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols in place of "CODEHERE" at the end of this URL: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE "

If you get the Puzzle Code right, you should get an egg. So yes, I'd say it's fairly obvious whether or not you get the Puzzle Code's correct.


----------



## Prabha

Bowie said:


> Every participator:



oh my lord. That's literally me when new clues are released.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> hint for 10 or else confirmed racist against me and my kind



_*your kind*_


----------



## lau.

Kyuby said:


> #14.... I wanna smack my face on my university desk right now... screw those hours I spent looking at captain toad's cutscenes!



I feel your pain. I spent an hour looking at them.


----------



## Kyuby

Lol, found 12 by mistake


----------



## Paperboy012305

In EST, its 6pm. Does that mean new clues in the next hour?


----------



## tumut

I really want another waluigi egg but I am having no luck with these riddles


----------



## Lancelot

New cloo for 10 plz. This is stoopid


----------



## Javocado

i hope they *ten*d to our request for a little hint
; )


----------



## Trundle

Javocado said:


> i hope they *ten*d to our request for a little hint
> ; )



that would be pretty, as they say in france, *dix*


----------



## Dulcettie

I just found #2 on accident and I'm so angry that I didn't figure it out on my own.


----------



## oath2order

ZR388 said:


> HOLY JESUS CHRIST I DIDN'T MAKE THAT ONE



best one so far


----------



## Toot

Do we get the answers to these when the event is over? I think I'd die if not. Lol.


----------



## NuttyS

HAH! #16 eludes me no longer!


----------



## Javocado

GodToot said:


> Do we get the answers to these when the event is over? I think I'd die if not. Lol.



yeh bud


----------



## Kyuby

OMG! I knew I had the lead for clue 13!, I spent a ocuple of hours yesterday looking for that one and I nailed it! But just like clue 4 , I wasn't at the correct thread


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just LOVE IT on how most users are finding #2 on accident.


----------



## PandaNikita

Who here has an eggcelent dark lantern?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Idk how you guys/girls find eggs on accident! D: gah


----------



## Lancelot

Back to us though, new clue please. 10 is like Jubs when Tina is here.


----------



## piichinu

N i c o said:


> "Puzzle: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols in place of "CODEHERE" at the end of this URL: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE "
> 
> If you get the Puzzle Code right, you should get an egg. So yes, I'd say it's fairly obvious whether or not you get the Puzzle Code's correct.



Oh thanks, I thought it meant it redirected you to the page and you'd have to look. x_x


----------



## Paperboy012305

Frances-Simoun said:


> Idk how you guys/girls find eggs on accident! D: gah


Eggspecially #2.


----------



## kassie

I'm still stuck on #19.

And of course #10, lol.


----------



## Temari

Me going all out searching for #10 like


----------



## Kyuby

Frances-Simoun said:


> Idk how you guys/girls find eggs on accident! D: gah



I found most of the eggs by clicking random threads, after redeeming some of them I found a pattern that helped me with the rest


----------



## Dulcettie

Paperboy012305 said:


> I just LOVE IT on how most users are finding #2 on accident.



I saw where it was a MILLION times and I was like "NAAAAAAAAH, there's no way there's an egg there!"

I hate myself.


----------



## CozyKitsune

Well I hope there are some easy ones in the last batch!


----------



## Lancelot

I'm borderline crying... I need to find10 before I go to sleep but I can't find it..


----------



## Chris

*An hour and a half until the final eggs are released!
*


----------



## Finnian

Im too stupid for this sigh


----------



## Paperboy012305

I finally found #2! And it wasn't on accident either.


----------



## Heyden

I need one egg for Waluigi - _-


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> Im too stupid for this sigh



I feel u gurl


----------



## Paperboy012305

5 more to go, hope those next clues aren't hard!


----------



## Javocado

Tina said:


> *An hour and a half until the final eggs are released!
> *



pls stop


----------



## Blizzard

Trundle said:


> OATH GOT 20 NOOOOO



Don't give up!  Go for the gold!!!


----------



## Mini Mario

*THIS IS MY NEEWWW HOMMEMEEE :,,,(*


----------



## toxapex

Things are getting egglectic as we anticipate more clues and scrable to find the eggs that elude us


----------



## inkling

Dulcettie said:


> I saw where it was a MILLION times and I was like "NAAAAAAAAH, there's no way there's an egg there!"
> 
> I hate myself.



This also happened to me.


----------



## Javocado

this is honestly worse than that time i got food poisoning from that ham and cheese hot pocket


----------



## pokedude729

I'm so dumb. I've only gotten 5,6,8 so far and I can't find any others.


----------



## Chibiusa

I don't even get #1.


----------



## Lancelot

Can we actually have another clue. No joke I think I died a bit inside


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Temari said:


> Me going all out searching for #10 like



POCKY!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Frances-Simoun said:


> POCKY!


Its delicious!


----------



## Pokemanz

After this is over I don't want to know the answers because I'm gonna like have to stab myself and jump out a window.


----------



## Skyfall

I really hope the hunt goes on for a bit, even after the golden egg is claimed.  I feel like I'm close on some of them, and since today's Monday, well, can't spend all of my time at work on this!!!    (Actually, I am, but I feel guilty)


----------



## Lancelot

Pokemanz said:


> After this is over I don't want to know the answers because I'm gonna like have to stab myself and jump out a window.



I've already stabbed myself like TEN times..


----------



## NuttyS

I just want one more to get the easter egg. But if I manage two more I might be tempted by the classic instead..

Need new cluesssssss. But I'm already getting sleepy.


----------



## Mini Mario

I think if we were able to transfer egg currencies, the whole BTB economy will crash...


----------



## Chris

*An hour to go until the final four egg clues go up!!*


----------



## Ragdoll

welp goin back to werk. wont be on for the next few hours so i wont be here for the update. best of wishes 2 erryone once again


----------



## Lancelot

Tina said:


> *An hour to go until the final four egg clues go up!!*



Tina, guess who I hate


----------



## Heyden

I just need 1 and I'll ditch this place 10ever


----------



## olivetree123

I still wanna shoot for a yoshi first before the classic but it's there and i have enough eggs and it's oh so tempting :^(
and i'm still stuck on one of the first batch's clues


----------



## Javocado

waitin for the hint


----------



## Lancelot

Javocado said:


> waitin for the hint
> View attachment 89368



This has been me all day
wotislyf


----------



## Skyfall

What killed me during last year's hunt was that there were some pages where i was there!  I just didn't see the "egg".  Stupid.  I'm sure it will happen to me again when the answers are revealed.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Paperboy012305 said:


> Its delicious!



I haven't had the opportunity to taste it but it reminds me of so many animes haha


----------



## agscribble

Wow! Some of these are intense hard! Like, I checked one spot a bajillion times thinking nothing was there! I'm so impressed with how clever the clues are. I don't think I'm going to figure out anymore though, but this has been so fun! It's nice that the forum can put on events like this!


----------



## Lancelot

Has anyone found 10 except Oath?


----------



## NuttyS

Nice? Pffft. They're evil. EVIL I TELL YOU.

*Sobs in a corner*


----------



## Heyden

Give them a hint pls, I wanna see everyone on 20 rush to 24 xP


----------



## Chris

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Tina, guess who I hate



But. But. But. I was just informing you of the time the final clues will be revealed.


----------



## Chibiusa

Nevermind, found #1. I'm an idiot.


----------



## Javocado

maybe 10 is my kush because my kush silent but it loud as hell fam


----------



## Lancelot

Tina said:


> But. But. But. I was just informing you of the time the final clues will be revealed.



O, it's not you :-(


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

How long is this going until? I really want a Yoshi egg


----------



## Bowie

All I want is one more collectible so I can be rich in TBT Bells by the time this event is over.


----------



## Lancelot

All I want is a clue for #10


----------



## Zigzag991

Question for the staff: Would you consider te last Bach of eggs to be increggdibly hard, or did you just post them randomly and we've already seen the hardest? I'm kinda hoping it's not too easy or just a freebie and instead harder than #10 so there's still a chance to catch up and win. :S


----------



## Chris

Monkey D Luffy said:


> O, it's not you :-(



Oh, phew. 

Who do you hate?


----------



## toxapex

Javocado said:


> maybe 10 is my kush because my kush silent but it loud as hell fam



Hey giving away the answer is against the rules


----------



## Lancelot

Tina said:


> Oh, phew.
> 
> Who do you hate?



3gg no.10.

His cloo is garbage


----------



## Karminny

tokayseye said:


> Hey giving away the answer is against the rules



He doesn't know the answer yo


----------



## Mini Mario

Sooooo... is 3 supposed to be easy orrrrr...?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Zigzag991 said:


> Question for the staff: Would you consider te last Bach of eggs to be increggdibly hard, or did you just post them randomly and we've already seen the hardest? I'm kinda hoping it's not too easy or just a freebie and instead harder than #10 so there's still a chance to catch up and win. :S



>egg #10 found by probably only one person so far
>want some of the remaining clues to be harder than it

****ing why


----------



## Aradai

Zigzag991 said:


> Question for the staff: Would you consider te last Bach of eggs to be increggdibly hard, or did you just post them randomly and we've already seen the hardest? I'm kinda hoping it's not too easy or just a freebie and instead harder than #10 so there's still a chance to catch up and win. :S



zigzagoon why. why must you do this.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Mini Mario said:


> Sooooo... is 3 supposed to be easy orrrrr...?



mid-level imo


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Was feeling super anxious earlier, so I had a shower and went on a super long walk and feel way better. Didn't have any epiphanies about the ones I'm missing, but hyped for the last four clues to drop.  Please don't be puzzle ones, please don't be puzzle ones...


----------



## Justin

Zigzag991 said:


> Question for the staff: Would you consider te last Bach of eggs to be increggdibly hard, or did you just post them randomly and we've already seen the hardest? I'm kinda hoping it's not too easy or just a freebie and instead harder than #10 so there's still a chance to catch up and win. :S



I did re-order them around to some logical order, each set is supposed to have an easier one or two in it.  Looking at the upcoming set... one of them should be pretty damn easy, the rest are fairly difficult.


----------



## Chris

Zigzag991 said:


> Question for the staff: Would you consider te last Bach of eggs to be increggdibly hard, or did you just post them randomly and we've already seen the hardest? I'm kinda hoping it's not too easy or just a freebie and instead harder than #10 so there's still a chance to catch up and win. :S



All I'll say is that there was a lot of consideration put into the order these clues would be up in.


----------



## Mini Mario

LaBelleFleur said:


> Was feeling super anxious earlier, so I had a shower and went on a super long walk and feel way better. Didn't have any epiphanies about the ones I'm missing, but hyped for the last four clues to drop.  Please don't be puzzle ones, please don't be puzzle ones...



Puzzles are easy imo


----------



## Locket

THE ZIPPER GREW AGAIN NOOOOOOO (you are so mean >:{)


I don't know what any of these mean...


----------



## LambdaDelta

I do hope I can manage to obtain 3 more eggs at the very least before this is all over.

At minimum I'd like to be able to walk away with the yoshi and togepi eggs.


On that note, will we be told how long until the currency eggs get scrambled once the remaining clues go up?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> All I'll say is that there was a lot of consideration put into the order these clues would be up in.



so we can get two potential results out of this

1) staff ****ed up hard in ordering
2) the golden egg may very well go unsold


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Mini Mario said:


> Puzzles are easy imo



For me, the puzzle ones have been really difficult. With the clue ones, it's fairly obvious if you have the right idea or not. With the puzzle ones, I have no idea whether I'm on the right track but just have the wrong code, or if I'm completely off the mark.


----------



## Chris

*Half an hour until the final clues go up!*

oath2order is still the only member to have found all 20 eggs released so far!


----------



## Heyden

One to Waluigi, I'm stressingggg


----------



## Skyfall

Just a compliment to Tina/Jeremy and admins/mods.  Aesthetically this year's hunt is cuter then last year!  I like how the "eggs" is not just a statement like last year's "you found an egg!"  This year it's pretty obvious when you've hit it whereas last year, sometimes you missed it even if you were there since it was a statement.  Much more elegant this year.  

I wonder who will get the golden egg this year?  I hope you guys announce it on thread somewhere, I would be really curious.


----------



## Zigzag991

Well think of it this way: If hardly anyone can get it, that gives you a better chance at the eggy. Unless of course you're not going for the shiny egg in which case lolusuckseggs and you're out because of another hard one.


----------



## Javocado

Tina said:


> *Half an hour until the final clues go up!*
> 
> oath2order is still the only member to have found all 20 eggs released so far!



just give him the gold damnit


----------



## gnoixaim

WTB SEARCH BAR.


----------



## LambdaDelta

only puzzle that really gave me trouble was the picture

music one took a bit of time, but then i remembered it


and the toadette one uh

i can't wait for the potential butthurt is all i'm gonna say


----------



## Heyden

The 'picture' one I knew well  hint hint
The toadette one was very smart
And the music one was annoying to find, it was at the very end -_-


----------



## LambdaDelta

music one is kinda a wild card in difficulty I'd say

also on that note, I do like how for #10 that I think I have a general idea of its trappings as well as the "correct" mindset to think of it, but aren't sure at all where to look past getting the basic idea down


----------



## lau.

The Toadette one is still messing me up.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Haydenn said:


> The 'picture' one I knew well  hint hint
> The toadette one was very smart
> And the music one was annoying to find, it was at the very end -_-



I'm pretty sure I have the correct idea for the music one, but I've tried 100+ codes and none of them have worked. Pretty sure I'm way overthinking it. Pretty much given up on that one at this point.

The picture one was really easy for me - had a total 'lightbulb over head' moment LOL.

The Toadette one I still have hope - haven't tried a ton of stuff for that one yet.


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbh a part of me is hoping the remaining eggs are all puzzles


mostly because after going through probably 500+ pages I'm getting kind of sick of forum browsing lel


----------



## Heyden

LaBelleFleur said:


> I'm pretty sure I have the correct idea for the music one, but I've tried 100+ codes and none of them have worked. Pretty sure I'm way overthinking it. Pretty much given up on that one at this point.
> 
> The picture one was really easy for me - had a total 'lightbulb over head' moment LOL.
> 
> The Toadette one I still have hope - haven't tried a ton of stuff for that one yet.


Guessing the music one is almost impossible... You have to FIND it and hear it


----------



## LambdaDelta

nothing is impossible here

- - - Post Merge - - -

except oath losing currently


----------



## Paperboy012305

I hate the puzzles.

For #6. I CAN'T FIND THE MUSIC!
For #8. It looks like I know it but just don't want to figure it out.
For #14. I love Toadette but cannot find the answer.


----------



## olivetree123

I feel like I'm the right ballpark with Toadette but I'm still drawing a blank


----------



## Frances-Simoun

So annoying if the next ones are harder i won't be able to reach 9 eggs D:


----------



## MrPicklez

MrKisstoefur said:


> Someone buy me a Waluigi egg and I'll suck your ****.



My offer still stands. Just saying.


----------



## Chris

*Nine minutes until the final batch of eggs are released!*

The tables haven't changed at all in the past three hours. Our frontrunner is still oath2order, who has all of the eggs released so far. We still have seven people tied for second place: Temari, Trundle, Truffle, Javocado, Amichann, PandaNikita, and Monkey D Luffy. 

*Who will win? *


----------



## Bowie

I am ready to be doomed.


----------



## Guero101

Stupid #10


----------



## LambdaDelta

#teamoath


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I appreciate the encouragement... heading to a family dinner in a few, but I'll have to sneak off to the bathroom to check these last clues out.


----------



## BerryPop

I accept my fate of only getting waa


----------



## toxapex

Tina said:


> *Nine minutes until the final batch of eggs are released!*
> 
> The tables haven't changed at all in the front three hours. Our frontrunner is still oath2order, who has all of the eggs released so far. We still have seven people tied for second place: Temari, Trundle, Truffle, Javocado, Amichann, PandaNikita, and Monkey D Luffy.
> 
> *Who will win? *



Smart_Tech_Dragon will descend from the mystical Sage realm and top off his surprise return with an against-the-odds come-from-behind win.




...Or one of those people you said


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Good luck to everyone, can't wait to see who get's the golden egg! 5 more minutes till final clues go up. WOO!


----------



## Han Solo

I can't wait to get off work so I can look for more /sobs


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I'm on the edge of my seat.


----------



## Amissapanda

I know what the countdown is for, but sometimes just seeing it makes me think of the candy restock nightmares and I get super-antsy.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

It'll be interesting to see how long it takes oath someone to solve the final four clues.


----------



## Mini Mario

Oh meeeee geeead! I jus thot of an dea


----------



## toxapex

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm on the edge of my seat.



Don't u mean the eggdge of your seat


...is this my life now


----------



## mdchan

Four minutes 'till the server eggsplodes!


----------



## Bowie

This thread is gonna explode very, very soon.


----------



## piichinu

IM not sleeping today. That's how long it'll take for me to find 4 more. ;n;


----------



## LambdaDelta

a bit random, but man, I kind of wonder how much richer I'd be if I gained TBT from this area

- - - Post Merge - - -

>implying I'm even close to rich


----------



## Javocado

rip server tho


----------



## Chris

*One more minute until the final eggs are revealed! 

Are you ready for this?*


----------



## Paperboy012305

You know I am!


----------



## LambdaDelta

no **** lag


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Tina said:


> *One more minute until the final eggs are revealed!
> 
> Are you ready for this?*



I'M READY TO MEET MY DOOM...


----------



## Silversea

Ayaya said:


> This game fills the puzzle hole that Layton left in my heart when the Layton series ended. I know Level-5 announced a new Layton game but they already said Azran Legacy is the last game to star Layton..



Layton does not compare to this lol. Layton is actually fun. [size=-1]And damn it yes please we need more Layton.[/size]

Source: completed every puzzle in every game.


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> no **** lag


Plz no.


----------



## olivetree123

Bring on the lag and the clues here we go


----------



## Chris

*They're up! Go! Go! Go!*


----------



## BerryPop

IT'S TIME.


----------



## oath2order

HERE COMES THE LAG


----------



## Bowie

I'm doomed.


----------



## LambdaDelta

k I think I've already got a few ideas for all of these

hopefully some of them work out


----------



## Shirohibiki

ZOMG GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOGOGOGOGOGO GET THAT GOLDEN EGG WOOOO


----------



## toxapex

Some music to set the mood :')


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Le wtf clues! yay


----------



## olivetree123

I thought I had 3/4 of these and checked and I didn't 
darn >:


----------



## Astro0

all i want is a togepi egg and i can't even find more than 3 egggsssssssssss god i suck at this hahahaa


----------



## BerryPop

IT ISNT PHOTOSHOPPED


----------



## Moddie

This is too difficult.


----------



## LyraVale

My brain is fried...and defeated.

I got 10/24... :/ 

I feel like last years were much easier. Plus we had the search option last year.


----------



## Justin

Can I buy the gold egg now is that kosher with you guys


----------



## zoetrope

Oh my god my banner is Mariachi Zipper.

and I give up on the new eggs


----------



## Coach

I thought I had at least 2 of the new ones, but nope.


----------



## BungoTheElf

im finding eggs but none of them are the new ones lol


----------



## Chris

Justin said:


> Can I buy the gold egg now is that kosher with you guys



Hey, I'll race you for it! I was so close last year - goddamn the last clues going up while I was asleep!


----------



## NuttyS

Annddd I'm out. None of the new ones make sense either so I'm going to bed.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxTOWaJ67Pg

Yep *-*


----------



## Chris

Javocado and Truffle have taken the lead, tied at 21 eggs!


----------



## snapdragon

I wish you could give people your egg currency! I'm not planning on finding anymore, so it seems like a waste to have my 1 egg leftover...:<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Good luck on getting that golden egg all you smarties!!! ;>


----------



## toxapex

Justin said:


> Can I buy the gold egg now is that kosher with you guys



Hey man you're the admin, we literally can't stop you


----------



## Chibiusa

I'm content with my Waluigi egg and nothing is making sense to me, so I'm out.


----------



## LambdaDelta

but have they found #10

this is important


----------



## Silversea

Justin said:


> Can I buy the gold egg now is that kosher with you guys



You have my support.


----------



## brownboy102

I don't even get how these work and have no plans to join.


----------



## Heyden

How long will the eggs still be up in the Shop, idk if I buy a classic egg now or wait and find a clue then get Waluigi


----------



## Chris

*oath2order has once again taken the lead, with 22 eggs!*


----------



## mdchan

Read clue #23, and now have that Baha Men song stuck in my head.  >.>

Loving the tags on this thread, btw.  XD


----------



## MrPicklez

I'd like to thank ObeseMudkipz for their generous Waluigi Egg donation.

#bless


----------



## Shirohibiki

BerryPop said:


> IT ISNT PHOTOSHOPPED
> View attachment 89375



10/10 gg


----------



## Bowie

I wonder what would happen if this turned out to be too difficult for anyone, and nobody found every egg.


----------



## LambdaDelta

found egg #s 21 and 24

just one more until I can reach my desired minimum


----------



## BerryPop

Found 20. And I'm serious about 189648926489364912p8 of us have that banner


----------



## Silversea

Can we get a screenshot of what the egg graphic looks like? (Without spoiling a clue) I'm still not sure what to look for.

Oh god lag.


----------



## Naiad

i just need one more egg ff


----------



## Ayaya

OATH2FAST lol I need to get ready for classss T_T


----------



## Chris

Silversea said:


> Can we get a screenshot of what the egg graphic looks like? (Without spoiling a clue) I'm still not sure what to look for.



No, we'll not do this.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

How long will we have to spend our eggs? c: I can;t figure out the last four clues so I'll buy a Classic egg


----------



## Truffle

I found eggs 21 & 24. Still missing 10, 22, & 23. Good luck everyone!


----------



## SaffronJoy

Just had a heart attack. Which I needed I guess because I've gone numb from being on this site for 36 hours (minus sleep)


----------



## Vizionari

I just got back from practice to see the new clues 0-0 I'll get it them after I shower, haha.


----------



## cheezyfries

gave in and got a waluigi egg, but just bought the togepi egg from someone, i'm sure i'll be facepalming about a million times once they release the answers!


----------



## oath2order

SaffronJoy said:


> View attachment 89383
> 
> Just had a heart attack. Which I needed I guess because I've gone numb from being on this site for 36 hours (minus sleep)



this is getting out of hand


----------



## Heyden

someone please answer
When will the eggs leave the store?


----------



## Coach

I don't think I'll be getting enough for a yoshi egg


----------



## LethalLulu

I hope the eggs don't leave the shop soon, each webpage is taking about 3 minutes to load.  I can't look for them fast enough.


----------



## Heyden

How long will the eggs be left until?


----------



## oath2order

LethalLulu said:


> I hope the eggs don't leave the shop soon, each webpage is taking about 3 minutes to load.  I can't look for them fast enough.



I doubt they'll be leaving in the next 24 hours. Don't quote me on it, but I'm sure the mods will give people plenty of time to get their last eggs.


----------



## Naiad

holy

oath has 1 egg to go
we have a winner


----------



## Heyden

1 egg left
You're a genius


----------



## piichinu

I just found one by accident. Idk what clue it's for


----------



## Mini Mario

Haydenn said:


> 1 egg left
> You're a genius



Or a haxer.
Probably a hazer.


----------



## Chris

Frontrunner oath2order now has 23/24 eggs! Will he find the final egg before the others catch up? Stay tuned!


----------



## JellyDitto

Out of all 24 eggs I only have 1. Smh.


----------



## Cress

SaffronJoy said:


> View attachment 89383
> 
> Just had a heart attack. Which I needed I guess because I've gone numb from being on this site for 36 hours (minus sleep)



I have the same thing, except there's 4 Zippers and they're all blue...


----------



## Zigzag991

Quick it looks like Oath's giving us time by posting on the threads stop posting here and search. (Who bets he already found the last one and is just waiting to let people catch up.)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I really have a hard time finding the eggs. How can I get the extra chocolate cake now? I needed one of the rarer egg collectibles so I can sell for the TBT for a chocolate cake timestamp 10/19 or 9/8.


----------



## Cress

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I have the same thing, except there's 4 Zippers and they're all blue...



But it's normal on my phone...


----------



## Paperboy012305

I thought I'd just get a yoshi egg now. I can't figure out the new clues and the rest.


----------



## Bowie

Everyone when this is over:


----------



## oath2order

Bowie said:


> Everyone when this is over:



ya basically same here

my head hurts and


----------



## olivetree123

MAN my goal is to just finish my colleggtion aside from the golden but this year is really tough


----------



## EmmaFrost

I'm looking forward to seeing the answers. I quit after 11 eggs.


----------



## LyraVale

piimisu said:


> I just found one by accident. Idk what clue it's for



It tells you which egg # when you check your log http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=


----------



## LethalLulu

Got one more egg, I am all done~
I didn't realize #23 was a puzzle...
//looked in the forums too long D;


----------



## Naiad

oath2order said:


> ya basically same here
> 
> my head hurts and



but you're gonna have the golden egg
king egg


----------



## Silversea

Bowie said:


> Everyone when this is over:



I think the chemical processes going on in our brains as we try and work this out are probably undiscovered and the secret to time travel, curing cancer and interdimensional space travel all at the same time.


----------



## Bowie

I got two collectibles out of this, so I'm happy. I would've liked to have gotten one more just so I could sell it later, but I'm happy.


----------



## Chris

Bowie said:


> I got two collectibles out of this, so I'm happy. I would've liked to have gotten one more just so I could sell it later, but I'm happy.



I'm glad you've enjoyed it!


----------



## piichinu

LyraVale said:


> It tells you which egg # when you check your log http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=



Yeah i saw that, I meant when I found it I had no idea what one it was. Sorry I'm tired O:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

He has 24 eggs


----------



## Kyuby

Im back from the university, lets hope that 2 hours travel from there to here gives me enought strenght to find atleast a couple more eggs =)


----------



## oath2order

Hello, my baby
Hello, my honey
Hello, my ragtime gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oath will find the last egg! I just know it!


----------



## LethalLulu

I got really stressed in the beginning of this, but I'm glad I took a break and tried again.  I ended up on a roll c:
13 eggs is enough for a new member like me xD
//didn't really go on when I first joined


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tina said:


> I'm glad you've enjoyed it!



Looks like you got enough for the rarest egg.

At the same time, I don't have enough for an even lesser valuable egg. The only reason why I want at least a rare egg is so I can sell or trade for a choco cake just to gift a friend of mine.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

*SOLD OUT!!!!*


----------



## Guero101

Zipper is wearing a sombrero and holding a maraca! Now it's a fiesta! Arriba Arriba!! Jajaja!!


----------



## Coach

Oath got the golden ticket!


----------



## Zane

rip gold egg


----------



## Chris

*oath2order has found all twenty-four eggs, and has bought the exclusive golden egg collectible! *


----------



## cosmic-latte

When does this egg hunt end?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oath has the gold egg! I knew he was smart enough!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

@oath2order: do not sell it. You worked hard for the golden egg.


----------



## Naiad

bye golden egg


----------



## Han Solo

Congrats Oath!!


----------



## PandaNikita

Congratz oath!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz




----------



## spCrossing

Zipper's gonna kill me for not finding any eggs.

EM SOWEE BUT ITS TOO HARD AND STUFF NEHHHH


----------



## LyraVale

Congrat Oath


----------



## Astro Cake

Will oath eat the egg?


----------



## olivetree123

EH I'm tossin in the towel for tonight, if this is still goin on tomorrow i'll attempt at my last eggs
congrats oath!


----------



## Bowie

I just knew it.


----------



## LilD

Congrats Oath!

Very clever B)


----------



## AlexMarie18

Congrats!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oath got every rare collectible:

Golden egg
Ancient lantern
Green pinwheel
Rainbow feather
Red pinwheel
White feather


----------



## TortimerCrossing

Can we still find more eggs?


----------



## Vizionari

Congrats oath on the egg! I knew he was going to anyway


----------



## LyraVale

Is it just me, or does the banner not have an x (for dismissing it)?

Have I gone BLIND??!!?!!

srsly, what's going on? lol


----------



## Laudine

Saw it coming. Congrats Oath, well deserved!


----------



## LambdaDelta

I see oath won

congrats


----------



## Paperboy012305

Apple2012 said:


> Oath got every rare collectible:
> 
> Golden egg
> Ancient lantern
> Green pinwheel
> Rainbow feather
> Red pinwheel
> White feather


Its official, oath is a god at TBT!


----------



## spCrossing

Congrats Oath!

now please teach me your ways because i cant find any of this crap

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm going insane with these eggs, help


----------



## Chris

*You have twelve hours to find as many eggs as possible, and then we're revealing the answers!*


----------



## Bowie

Congratulations!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pfft. I found all I could!


----------



## Blizzard

Round of applause for all who were close to the finish line.  I'm getting back on my mule and will keep on searching.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Paperboy012305 said:


> Its official, oath is a god at TBT!



Better than Jennifer when it comes to gathering collectibles.


----------



## Vizionari

Tina said:


> *You have twelve hours to find as many eggs as possible, and then we're revealing the answers!*



Thanks for the heads-up, Tina!

Welp, I'm doomed


----------



## P.K.

congrats oath!
not even surprised he was the one that won the egg


----------



## June

caved and got myself a waluigi egg lol

congrats on the golden egg oath !!


----------



## Amyy

Congratulations oath!!!!


----------



## peachesandicecream

Congrats Oath! We will now all bow to you


----------



## Coach

This will probably be me


----------



## jlee102083

congrats oath on winning golden egg this year!!!


----------



## spCrossing

Tina said:


> *You have twelve hours to find as many eggs as possible, and then we're revealing the answers!*



Thanks for the notice!

Can't wait to smack myself in the face over the answers...im really really dumb and crap.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Just wait until we see the answer for #10. We all could be like (OMG! IT WAS RIGHT IN FRONT OF OUR NOSES THIS WHOLE TIME! I HATE MY LIFE!)


----------



## Zane

had a minor dilemma of whether to buy a classic easter egg or another waluigi but waluigi got a brother 
having 1 egg left over woulda drove me crazy. Very interested to see the answers to the riddles I couldn't get when they're revealed.


----------



## cheezyfries

congrats!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Congrats Oath!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> Just wait until we see the answer for #10. We all could be like (OMG! IT WAS RIGHT IN FRONT OF OUR NOSES THIS WHOLE TIME! I HATE MY LIFE!)



or alternatively, "**** WHOEVER MADE THAT ****"


----------



## Cress

Stop it.


----------



## spCrossing

Paperboy012305 said:


> Just wait until we see the answer for #10. We all could be like (OMG! IT WAS RIGHT IN FRONT OF OUR NOSES THIS WHOLE TIME! I HATE MY LIFE!)


Pretty much me for ALL of them.


----------



## Gracelia

Congrats Oath!


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> or alternatively, "**** WHOEVER MADE THAT ****"


Or that could work. (I'd say more eggfectively)


----------



## Blizzard

Paperboy012305 said:


> Its official, oath is a god at TBT!





Apple2012 said:


> Better than Jennifer when it comes to gathering collectibles.




Maybe my opinion isn't shared, but Jennifer was always very kind to me and was smart and mature.  If you didn't know her then you missed out.


----------



## Ayaya

Found an unexpected egg o_o I didn't expect to get Golden Egg but it's nice to be able to be at top of the list for once


----------



## pokedude729

I've only found 3, and I can't figure any more out. Will these eggs expire after the event is over, or can we use them next year?


----------



## Kyuby

can we now get a clue for the 10th one?

#Itsallogrenow


thumbs up if you got that reference


----------



## Ayaya

pokedude729 said:


> I've only found 3, and I can't figure any more out. Will these eggs expire after the event is over, or can we use them next year?



Seeing as no one started with more than 0 egg and how tickets works, it will probably be gone once the event is over.


----------



## isebrilia

congrats Oath!


----------



## Virals

Well I got my waluigi egg so yay personal victories.

Now I just want to know the answers to all of these


----------



## spCrossing

God help us all.


----------



## Blizzard

pokedude729 said:


> I've only found 3, and I can't figure any more out. Will these eggs expire after the event is over, or can we use them next year?



They will be trash when this is over.  You can look forward to doing this again!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

spCrossing said:


> God help us all.


I must get that banner!


----------



## LambdaDelta

the position of Zipper and the sunset here weirdly cracks me up


----------



## Blizzard

Tina said:


> *You have twelve hours to find as many eggs as possible, and then we're revealing the answers!*



Can you lift the "search" ban?   Pleeeeeze!!!


----------



## Javocado

congrats oarth 

might jav had it if egg 10 didn't do me in
that was the nail in the coffin
if it's something dumb or easy as fuc then I'm punching an infant

jk but thanks for holding this event staff
it's been wonderful and I hope this happens again next year


----------



## LambdaDelta

Ayaya said:


> Found an unexpected egg o_o I didn't expect to get Golden Egg but it's nice to be able to be at top of the list for once



tbh I'm pretty amazed I've managed to stay somewhere in the list throughout most all the event, considering this is my first time


----------



## Guero101

Well this was a blast! 2 Waluigi eggs for me! 

Congrats Oath!

Thanks for hosting the event staff. Looking forward to the next


----------



## Frances-Simoun

spCrossing said:


> Pretty much me for ALL of them.



You can get at least 6 of them pretty easily! Just click around lol


----------



## desy

I gave up. Got me a Waluigi egg. I'm done.


----------



## Paperboy012305

This hunt was fun! I might not get the Waluigi egg, but hey, I got an egg!


----------



## tomothy

Checked almost everywhere. I give up lmao so much for a yoshi egg


too lazy to check non-stickies


----------



## Holla

Stuck at 3 eggs ugh! Must get at least one more (two would be better though as I already have a regular egg... Not giving up yet.


----------



## Chris

Blizzard said:


> Can you lift the "search" ban?   Pleeeeeze!!!



We won't enable the search feature again until the event is over.


----------



## P.K.

Just when I caved and bought myself a yoshi egg I accidentally found egg 24


----------



## p e p p e r

another sleepless night for me!


----------



## isebrilia

woot found #24, two more till another waluigi egg, but i don't know if i can do it


----------



## spCrossing

Frances-Simoun said:


> You can get at least 6 of them pretty easily! Just click around lol


That's easy for you to say.

I clicked all over the place and still nothing.
It could be my low attention span or just...complete utter boredom.

I suck, I know.


----------



## Feloreena

Good luck to everyone still searching. I'm glad to have found enough eggs to buy the things I wanted this year. Thanks to the staff for the enjoyable event.


----------



## Bowie

I managed to find myself another egg, which is nice.


----------



## RangerTalion

am I too late to do anything with this event


----------



## Chris

Bowie said:


> I managed to find myself another egg, which is nice.



Well done, Bowie!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Blizzard said:


> Maybe my opinion isn't shared, but Jennifer was always very kind to me and was smart and mature.  If you didn't know her then you missed out.



I wished I was on the site when Jennifer was still here. She's the one inactive member I wanted to see.


----------



## Caius

Proud of you Bowie


----------



## Fhyn_K

Not enough time to participate in this event, but y'all wrong for that header! lol


----------



## spCrossing

Wonderful guys, wonderful.

EGGCELLENT if you will.


----------



## Caius

Fhyn_K said:


> Not enough time to participate in this event, but y'all wrong for that header.



There's a good amount of time left  Go ahead.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ZR388 said:


> There's a good amount of time left  Go ahead.



I remembered that you were the orange girl when I first joined.


----------



## Dork

i need one more egg for a togepi egg im in tears


----------



## zelorm

I'll just sit here until all this has PASSedOVER


----------



## oath2order

oath2order said:


> Me when i get the golden egg



GOOD BYE GOLDEN EGG.


----------



## JellyDitto

I was really looking vorward to getting a waluigi egg.. :c


----------



## Alolan_Apples

oath2order said:


> GOOD BYE GOLDEN EGG.



Why would you delete it? It's your prize.


----------



## Dork

@oath plz tell me ur joking


----------



## oath2order

Dork said:


> @oath plz tell me ur joking








Nope. I'm not.


----------



## Vizionari

oath2order said:


> GOOD BYE GOLDEN EGG.



I hope you're kidding.


----------



## Paperboy012305

oath2order said:


> GOOD BYE GOLDEN EGG.


So, you found all the eggs, and got the golden egg for nothing!?


----------



## Trundle

RIP GOLDEN EGG


----------



## oath2order

Vizionari said:


> I hope you're kidding.



See the video


----------



## spCrossing

oath2order said:


> Nope. I'm not.



Well done, solider.


----------



## Vizionari

oath2order said:


> See the video



I did.


WASTED.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'll never forget that you won the golden egg.

You may have discarded it. But in my heart i'll remember you still won it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Mods, it's time to restock another golden egg since he trashed it.


----------



## Chris

Apple2012 said:


> Mods, it's time to restock another golden egg since he trashed it.



One gold egg per year is the lot!


----------



## tomothy

OHMYGOD THIS IS HILARIOUS


----------



## Paperboy012305

If he wins the golden egg again next year he will do it again.


----------



## Dork

im actually crying
the golden egg is not even giftable?? even if ppl begged u for it they'd be dumb to do so

r.i.p egg of the gods


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tina said:


> One gold egg per year is the lot!



I don't understand why he would delete it then. That's a waste.


----------



## oath2order

Paperboy012305 said:


> If he wins the golden egg again next year he will do it again.



THAT'S A REALLY GOOD IDEA.


----------



## Paperboy012305

oath2order said:


> THAT'S A REALLY GOOD IDEA.


oath2order. The user that deletes golden eggs.


----------



## LethalLulu

That's garbage-y
Really disappointed actually


----------



## Aradai

Dork said:


> im actually crying
> the golden egg is not even giftable?? even if ppl begged u for it they'd be dumb to do so
> 
> r.i.p egg of the gods


it is giftable if I can remember


----------



## Amilee

are u kidding me?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

And for a future reference, for every extremely rare collectible like the golden egg, rainbow feather, and green pinwheel, please disable its ability to be discarded. We should also make the chocolate cakes unable to dispose.


----------



## spCrossing

Good job, Oath!

You saved Easter!


----------



## LethalLulu

Like at least have a giveaway, or do something fun, don't be like "haha I won, now it's gone ^^"
That's kinda selfish imo.


----------



## Vizionari

Dork said:


> im actually crying
> the golden egg is not even giftable?? even if ppl begged u for it they'd be dumb to do so
> 
> r.i.p egg of the gods



It is giftable, last year Tom gifted Jennifer with the golden egg.


----------



## zoetrope

Well, this is all kind of a let down.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Apple2012 said:


> And for a future reference, for every extremely rare collectible like the golden egg, rainbow feather, and green pinwheel, please disable its ability to be discarded. We should also make the chocolate cakes unable to dispose.


I'm still surprised I got a chocolate cake the minute the shop was restocked.


----------



## Amyy

Apple2012 said:


> And for a future reference, for every extremely rare collectible like the golden egg, rainbow feather, and green pinwheel, please disable its ability to be discarded. We should also make the chocolate cakes unable to dispose.



they do what they want with them


----------



## spCrossing

LethalLulu said:


> Like at least have a giveaway, or do something fun, don't be like "haha I won, now it's gone ^^"
> That's kinda selfish imo.



Well it is good ol Oath, he always does these types of things.

And I love him for it.


----------



## Murray

um wtf he deleted the GOLDEN EGG???? um can he get like perma banned for that im pretty sure its illegal

but srsly not funny -.-


----------



## tomothy

everyone with a waluigi egg is selling it lmao

well almost everyone xD


----------



## spCrossing

Well, this is just *EGGSCRUCIATING.*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Murray said:


> um wtf he deleted the GOLDEN EGG???? um can he get like perma banned for that im pretty sure its illegal
> 
> but srsly not funny -.-



Do not discard the following collectibles:

Chocolate cake
Golden egg
Red pinwheel
Green pinwheel
Rainbow feather
White feather
Purple feather
Pink feather
Pok?ball
Trophies
Ancient lanterns
Apples
Peaches


----------



## Dork

Vizionari said:


> It is giftable, last year Tom gifted Jennifer with the golden egg.



oh okay sorry o: in the shop it says it's not giftable
good to know tho now its an even bigger waste sigh


----------



## LethalLulu

Ahhh, not giftable?  I guess that's not AS bad then.


----------



## Caius

Apple2012 said:


> Do not discard the following collectibles:
> 
> Chocolate cake
> Golden egg
> Red pinwheel
> Green pinwheel
> Rainbow feather
> White feather
> Purple feather
> Pink feather
> Pok?ball
> Trophies
> Ancient lanterns
> Apples
> Peaches



It's not your call to make. People can do what they want with their stuff.


----------



## Astro Cake

At least it wasn't a golden pan.


----------



## tumut

If he wants to rub it in peopes faces by discarding it let him.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ZR388 said:


> It's not your call to make. People can do what they want with their stuff.



Yeah, but this is a recommendation.

Also, you ignored my post about the orange.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Apple2012 said:


> Do not discard the following collectibles:
> 
> Chocolate cake
> Golden egg
> Red pinwheel
> Green pinwheel
> Rainbow feather
> White feather
> Purple feather
> Pink feather
> Pok?ball
> Trophies
> Ancient lanterns
> Apples
> Peaches


And the apple collectible hasn't been released yet!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

LethalLulu said:


> Ahhh, not giftable?  I guess that's not AS bad then.



Guess my Golden egg is even more special. The only one in existence AND IT WAS TRADABLE AYYYYYYY


----------



## Kammeh

Apple2012 said:


> Do not discard the following collectibles:
> 
> Chocolate cake
> Golden egg
> Red pinwheel
> Green pinwheel
> Rainbow feather
> White feather
> Purple feather
> Pink feather
> Pok?ball
> Trophies
> Ancient lanterns
> Apples
> Peaches



But... why not? 
Is it really that big of a deal?
Let people do what they want. xD


----------



## Vizionari

OMG I got one of the banner changes


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kammeh said:


> But... why not?
> Is it really that big of a deal?
> Let people do what they want. xD



They can go ahead and delete the rare collectibles, but that just ruins the site's economy.


----------



## KainAronoele

Omg, idk the new ones at all... I'm seriously just gonna go through every thread on the site again, lol...
3 MORE, COME ON!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oath wanted to do it, so get used to it!


----------



## Kammeh

Egg 21 was the easiest one for me, omg.


----------



## Astro Cake

I mean it's not like the golden egg had any real-world value.


----------



## zoetrope

Apple2012 said:


> They can go ahead and delete the rare collectibles, but that just ruins the site's economy.



This sites economy really doesn't matter.  They're pixels.

Still, it's disappointing that it got deleted.  I wasnt going for it and didn't really want it but it was fun seeing who was able to win it.  It's just sad that there are people who would've really enjoyed winning and having it but instead it got trashed.

That being said it was absolutely oath's right to delete.

//shrug


----------



## Prabha

oath2order said:


> Nope. I'm not.



If that's real, you deserve a trophy. Even if you did it for _no absolute reason._


----------



## Shirohibiki

im alughign so ****ing hard oath youre my favorite person god bless


----------



## Imbri

To try and find a couple more clues or cash in what I have now... that is the question.

And oath, nicely done.


----------



## oath2order

Prabha said:


> If that's real, you deserve a trophy. Even if you did it for _no absolute reason._



did it for the trolololo



Dork said:


> oh okay sorry o: in the shop it says it's not giftable
> good to know tho now its an even bigger waste sigh
> View attachment 89391



Weird, it was last year


----------



## mdchan

Browse the forums, find random egg.  XD
I'm not doing the egg hunt anymore, Zipper.


----------



## Vizionari

I can't concentrate on finding any more eggs, guess I won't be getting the Waluigi egg.


----------



## Paperboy012305

oath2order said:


> did it for the trolololo


It was SO worth it!


----------



## Jake

lol rip golden egg


----------



## piichinu

I actually don't understand what "slyest of my pride" means? Like the sentence together doesn't make sense. How can you be the slyest of your pride? I've never heard anything like it


----------



## spCrossing

Conglaturation Oath!!!

You official won the TBT Easter Egg Hunt, and prooved the justice of our culture!

Now go and rest, our hero!


----------



## Chris

piimisu said:


> I actually don't understand what "slyest of my pride" means? Like the sentence together doesn't make sense. How can you be the slyest of your pride? I've never heard anything like it



If you can't work it out then you'll need to wait until the answers go up in 11 hours.


----------



## Javocado

oath2order said:


> Nope. I'm not.



Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.


----------



## Ayaya

Added with the eggs I got as gifts from my amazing friends and the ones I bought from the shop, my egg collection is complete!  Minus the golden egg, obviously. I never thought I could get a Yoshi egg... Thank you staffs but for another fun but mostly frustrating event!!!


----------



## piichinu

Tina said:


> If you can't work it out then you'll need to wait until the answers go up in 11 hours.



Oh man, that's clever, I just got it. My favorite so far


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.


Omg ur an adult this is sad What's wrong with u Then use use ppl like Toilet paper (like when u whipe)
And then the toilet paper become s used And the u put the used toilet paper in the toilet That's how u used us at tbt


----------



## Prabha

I think the point of Oath trashing the egg was to show everyone that what counts was the spirit of this event! It was everyone coming together, and having a fun Easter solving riddles. *The point* is not the prize, but the fun you had!

or that it'd be fun to see everyone's reactions


----------



## Javocado

okay i thought number 12 would be best egg
but 24 is god tier egg wowowowowow

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> I think the point of Oath trashing the egg was to show everyone that what counts was the spirit of this event! It was everyone coming together, and having a fun Easter solving riddles. *The point* is not the prize, but the fun you had!
> 
> or that it'd be fun to see everyone's reactions



no he just did it for shts and giggles


----------



## Kyuby

just got #17th too. how did you guys make that? D:


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Omg he wasted the Golden Egg... x.x


----------



## Shirohibiki

i love how mad people are, it gives me life


----------



## spCrossing

Shirohibiki said:


> i love how mad people are, it gives me life



Me too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This has been a fun thread.


----------



## Javocado

Jake. said:


> Omg ur an adult this is sad What's wrong with u Then use use ppl like Toilet paper (like when u whipe)
> And then the toilet paper become s used And the u put the used toilet paper in the toilet That's how u used us at tbt



Yes I do and I have an idea what I'm arguing about. I am 12.


----------



## tobi!

one egg away from waaaaaa


----------



## SaffronJoy

holy heck I got a little second wind. now do I buy a waluigi egg or save my eggs in case I find more ??


----------



## Stevey Queen

Yay Oathy-poo <3


----------



## Kyuby

I hate how everyone's crying at a little pixeled image, He/she had a reason to do that and I respect that, you deserve a medal soldier


----------



## L. Lawliet

the salt here is amazing


these were well hidden this year. good job mods.


----------



## Imbri

That's what I was pondering earlier. Decided to get the waluigi and maybe I can find 3 more tomorrow to get a pretty-colored basic egg.


----------



## Chibiusa

What difference would it make if oath tossed the egg or kept it? You're still not getting it. It isn't messing up any "economy."

I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## KainAronoele

I can understand why ppl would be upset. For many reasons.
I do get the more Thoughtful answer saying to prove it's more about the fun of finding the eggs, and the prize you get at the end, or whatever.. but at the same time, some ppl did all the hard work to get the eggs to KEEP. So throwing it out just to see ppl's reactions... is such a waste.
Even more so that some others could have been really striving to get the egg to keep and feel accomplished over what they went through to finally get that egg, and now it was completely wasted. And over what? To see ppl go crazy and despise you?

To me it just looked like a "Oh, I'm smarter and better than anyone on here, it was so easy for me to get all these eggs, this thing is like nothing to me." **** move.

Luckily, I wasn't going for the Golden egg, even if I want to, or else that would have really ruined this whole thing for me.
That's when it becomes _undeserved_.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Stevey Queen

And the last four clues are just as cryptic as the others. Bye eggs!


----------



## tumut

SaffronJoy said:


> holy heck I got a little second wind. now do I buy a waluigi egg or save my eggs in case I find more ??



go with the wah


----------



## LyraVale

Thanks for a great event! 

It was tough but very fun, and I'm sure the staff worked hard on it.


----------



## SaffronJoy

Skyhook said:


> go with the wah



went with the wah


----------



## MrPicklez

Waluigi Egg is best egg.

Gold egg is for nobs.


----------



## kassie

Thanks for the event, staff! I think I'm going to pass on solving the rest, got what I wanted. : )


----------



## pippy1994

I give up


----------



## Vizionari

I found egg 21

4 more for Wahh :')


----------



## Caius

I am still issuing suspensions and account wipes for anyone caught cheating. Please be aware of this.


----------



## Justin

ZR388 said:


> I am still issuing suspensions and account wipes for anyone caught cheating. Please be aware of this.



Yep. To be clear, nothing changes just because the gold egg has been purchased. For all purposes, everything is still the same until the answers are posted by us tomorrow.


----------



## Prabha

there's literally two sides
those who are for the destruction of the golden epitome of eggs 
and those who are like


Spoiler: bruh


----------



## SaffronJoy

About to head to bed but I would like to take a moment to thank the staff for this stupid event that made me pull my hair out very well-organized event that got a ton of people participating and having a good time. I joined over a year ago but soon after I joined my 3DS was stolen with ACNL in it so I have been inactive on TBT until a month ago. This was my first event and it was pretty cool! So thanks


----------



## Vizionari

I found egg 20 right after :O


----------



## Gandalf

Tom said:


> Guess my Golden egg is even more special. The only one in existence AND IT WAS TRADABLE AYYYYYYY



I was there, Tom. I was there three thousand years ago. Jen took the egg. 

I was there the day the strength of men failed. I led Jen into the heart of mount doom where the egg was forged, the one place it could be destroyed. It should have ended that day, but evil was allowed to endure. Jen kept the egg, and the line of kings was broken. There is no strength left in the world of men.

Until you came along, oath2baggins.


----------



## matcha

i finally got the egg i wanted, this was pretty fun.


----------



## KainAronoele

ZR388 said:


> I am still issuing suspensions and account wipes for anyone caught cheating. Please be aware of this.



Is there really a bunch of ppl still trying to cheat? o -o
I understand ppl caving, but also, I'm curious if ppl have tried to trap others.
I've seen some serious hate on this thread ; ^;


----------



## Javocado

lol when u done taking notes and visit the shop while you in class and uptown waluigi plays loud af


----------



## oath2order

Javocado said:


> lol when u done taking notes and visit the shop while you in class and uptown waluigi plays loud af



oh my god rip


----------



## Dirty Dan

Love the event


----------



## inkling

Just found eggs 21 & 15!


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> Yes I do and I have an idea what I'm arguing about. I am 12.



Guys, all of you drop it. Every comment I've seen only made the argument longer. They haven't helped at all. The mods will not be influenced by your comments.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I found #24. 4 more for the "Wah!" egg!


----------



## Caius

KainAronoele said:


> Is there really a bunch of ppl still trying to cheat? o -o
> I understand ppl caving, but also, I'm curious if ppl have tried to trap others.
> I've seen some serious hate on this thread ; ^;


----------



## spCrossing

I'm going to try and find one egg before I head off to bed.

If I can't find any, then oh well, this has been a fun event guys! ^ v ^

Hope next year's event will be_ *EGGCITING*_ than this years.


----------



## toxapex

Remember when this was a happy event and we were all sitting around making egg puns

Feels like ages eggo.


----------



## LethalLulu

Jake. said:


> Guys, all of you drop it. Every comment I've seen only made the argument longer. They haven't helped at all. The mods will not be influenced by your comments.



Feels like the mods care more about their friend than the community :U


----------



## Caius

LethalLulu said:


> Feels like the mods care more about their friend than the community :U



That's why I've been up for three days monitoring, adjusting, working, and doing stuff JUST for the forum. Oh, and I also worked 48 hours this week JUST at my job. So, honestly that's a bit infuriating you think so. No one's attacking you so thanks for the retaliation.


----------



## Astro Cake

I'm going to die if egg #18 has nothing to do with what I think it does.


----------



## Ragdoll

tokayseye said:


> Remember when this was a happy event and we were all sitting around making egg puns
> 
> Feels like ages eggo.



nostalgic egg puns.

thank you, staff!! all of you are great for putting this event together!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Now I found #18.


----------



## jobby47

I need 2 more eggs, but these are so hard, I have only found 8 eggs.


----------



## LethalLulu

ZR388 said:


> That's why I've been up for three days monitoring, adjusting, working, and doing stuff JUST for the forum. Oh, and I also worked 48 hours this week JUST at my job. So, honestly that's a bit infuriating you think so. No one's attacking you so thanks for the retaliation.



Of course, a lot of new members were doomed because they didn't know the site as well.  Don't get me wrong, I loved the event.  It just bothered me too much.  I'll stop man, sorry.   I am much too salty ; A ;


----------



## spCrossing

Sir Integra said:


> nostalgic egg puns.
> 
> thank you, staff!! all of you are great for putting this event together!



This has been a very eggful journey.

But hopefully we'll all be egger by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Javocado said:


> lol when u done taking notes and visit the shop while you in class and uptown waluigi plays loud af



holy **** rip in pieces jav

thank you so much for this, mods!!!! great  event like always <3


----------



## LambdaDelta

oath2order said:


> Nope. I'm not.



Wow, and here I was thinking of daring you to do just that.

Thanks!


Also, because I feel we need audio...

http://www.youdubber.com/index.php?video=tzvRiRHhl-U&video_start=0&audio=G7PExifl-eo&audio_start=0


----------



## M O L K O

ZR388 said:


> That's why I've been up for three days monitoring, adjusting, working, and doing stuff JUST for the forum. Oh, and I also worked 48 hours this week JUST at my job. So, honestly that's a bit infuriating you think so. No one's attacking you so thanks for the retaliation.


So much suffering for eggs


----------



## spCrossing

LambdaDelta said:


> Wow, and here I was thinking of daring you to do just that.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Also, because I feel we need audio here.
> 
> http://www.youdubber.com/index.php?video=tzvRiRHhl-U&video_start=0&audio=G7PExifl-eo&audio_start=0



That jingle from Persona 1 fits so much.

So much better than the sad piano.


----------



## M O L K O

wait he deleted? Thats so eggdy, I wish i was as cool as him  such a free range chicken he is


----------



## Astro Cake

Being megguca is suffering.


----------



## LambdaDelta

spCrossing said:


> That jingle from Persona 1 fits so much.
> 
> So much better than the sad piano.



Yeah, I tried it on a whim and it really surprised me how perfectly it syncs up to everything.

Its like it was made specifically for this occasion.


----------



## spCrossing

Astro Cake said:


> Being megguca is suffering.









I was waiting for that.


----------



## Caius

Still offering ten bells for anyone turning in other people who are offering hints


----------



## spCrossing

LambdaDelta said:


> Yeah, I tried it on a whim and it really surprises me how perfectly it syncs up to everything.
> 
> Its like it was made specifically for this occasion.



It's like its destiny was made when Oath deleted the egg.


----------



## tobi!

IDIDIT

YEHYEHYEH


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro Cake said:


> Being megguca is suffering.



only the best memes in this thread, thank god


----------



## Holla

Ugh... Just need 1 more egg! Come on Holla think! ._.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Just got home to find out oath won and subsequently deleted the golden egg, congratulations oath! 

Thank you to the admins and mods for putting on this event, it's been really fun. Hopefully I can find another egg or two before the answers go up (though I have to sleep at some point, so we'll see).

Question: Do we have until 6 a.m. to just find the eggs, or to find _and_ spend the eggs? Just want to know if I have until the last second to find the eggs and then make my spending decision later or not. 

I really hope I get a chance to see all of the banners - only seen two of them so far.


----------



## LyraVale

ZR388 said:


> Still offering ten bells for anyone turning in other people who are offering hints



mwahaha, this is how I'm going to make ALL THE TBT! *evil face*

or not, no one's offered me help TT 
srsly, I know nothing...don't ban me


----------



## spCrossing

Shirohibiki said:


> only the best memes in this thread, thank god







The best meme in thread history.


----------



## BlaketheToon

MEME.


----------



## digikari4691

;_; I redeemed 4 eggs for the Easter Egg, thinking I was done with the event
But I ended up finding 2 more and now I regret not saving for the Waluigi egg...

WHY


----------



## LethalLulu

Excited to see the answers tomorrow.  I am eggsausted and my emotions are rampant.  Good luck everyone


----------



## Prabha

ZR388 said:


> Still offering ten bells for anyone turning in other people who are offering hints



I thought that one guy in your sig was Jimmy Fallon.


----------



## spCrossing

BlaketheToon said:


> MEME.









Blake, that's now how you do it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OK, I'm done with this.


----------



## jobby47

If you have extra Easter eggs, can you turn them in for TBT like last year? Or do they just go away?


----------



## Amyy

gonna try for togepi/yoshi egg :')


----------



## KainAronoele

ONE MORE TIL I CAN GET MY TOGEPI EGG.... Must. Find. Last. Egg. Last egg for me anyway ~


----------



## tobi!

I like looking at the *Currently Active Users* and seeing all the banned/disabled accounts.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ZR388 said:


> I am still issuing suspensions and account wipes for anyone caught cheating. Please be aware of this.



We are. I don't see a good point in posting hints either.

So people do get their eggs taken away for posting hints, but their other currency hits 0 if they sell duped items for it. I will not do either one of these.


----------



## jobby47

I need 2 more and then I am done, but as of now, no Easter Egg.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Waluigi Funk! is gone from the shop. ;-; Motivational music gone.


----------



## spCrossing

I found Egg #5.

Probably the only one I'm going to find.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LaBelleFleur said:


> Waluigi Funk! is gone from the shop. ;-; Motivational music gone.



Waluigi sad.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

spCrossing said:


> I found Egg #5.
> 
> Probably the only one I'm going to find.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi sad.



I YouTubed it. Dance party commence!


----------



## spCrossing

LaBelleFleur said:


> I YouTubed it. Dance party commence!



Hooray!

Now the Waluigi dance shall continue!


----------



## Shimmer

I feel so dumb. I've only found one and it was by eggccident.


----------



## Pokemanz

Someone needs to make another picture for this year's egg hunt.


----------



## Prabha

Shimmer said:


> I feel so dumb. I've only found one and it was by eggccident.



You're not dumb! You're just extremely lucky. I haven't found ANY of my eggs yet by luck xD


----------



## Caius

Pokemanz said:


> Someone needs to make another picture for this year's egg hunt.



I'm fairly sure I made half the damn banners.


----------



## piichinu

One more... I refuse to sleep *-*


----------



## LaBelleFleur

ZR388 said:


> I'm fairly sure I made half the damn banners.



Will you post them all after? I'd love to see them all (I've only seen two so far). Unless you're going to re-use them next year.


----------



## Justin

jobby47 said:


> If you have extra Easter eggs, can you turn them in for TBT like last year? Or do they just go away?



We'll probably have something similar to last year.



LaBelleFleur said:


> Question: Do we have until 6 a.m. to just find the eggs, or to find _and_ spend the eggs? Just want to know if I have until the last second to find the eggs and then make my spending decision later or not.



Just to find them. I imagine the shop will stick around for an extra day or so.



LaBelleFleur said:


> Will you post them all after? I'd love to see them all (I've only seen two so far). Unless you're going to re-use them next year.



Sure.


----------



## Pokemanz

ZR388 said:


> I'm fairly sure I made half the damn banners.



I meant like that one from last year xD
But those banners were great. Really captured the feel of the hunt.
Peed my pants a little.


----------



## Bowie

I'm kinda disappointed in myself, to be honest. I mean, I did get two collectibles, but I didn't understand many of the clues and for the most part I literally dug through threads hoping to find the precious eggs, and it was pure luck that I found any at all. Either way, I had a lot of fun, and though it would've been nice to have a spare collectible to sell later, I'm satisfied.


----------



## pippy1994

LaBelleFleur said:


> Will you post them all after? I'd love to see them all (I've only seen two so far). Unless you're going to re-use them next year.



Just keep refreshing the page, it changes every time. Keeps me amused.


----------



## Adventure9

Finally found the one last egg I needed for the Waluigi egg ;u; (I have no idea how I stumbled across it lol) I can finally sleep now OTL

Thank you mods for putting this all together! Was stressful at times, but a lot of fun


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hmm. I might have to sacrifice my 2.5 TBT for that Waluigi egg if I don't find 3 more eggs.


----------



## pokedude729

I just got the greatest banner yet.


----------



## Asterisk*

This is my first day on this forum but the first thing I see is a creepy bunny on top of my screen hahaha
Looking forward to checking out this event! Hope I have enough time


----------



## Alolan_Apples

pokedude729 said:


> I just got the greatest banner yet.
> View attachment 89406



Zipper is creepy.


----------



## Oblivia

lol@Egg?.  Totally not where I thought it would be.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

When Waluigi Funk stopped playing, this started on autoplay and I'm dying a little.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I refuse to stop looking for now until I find one more egg


----------



## brookecrossing

I literally have no idea where to start. I came into this hunt late and clueless. The only egg I have so far is the one you can buy T-T


----------



## jobby47

Justin said:


> We'll probably have something similar to last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to find them. I imagine the shop will stick around for an extra day or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.



So if we can turn them in for TBT, will we have until 6:00 AM EDT or will we have longer to do that?


----------



## pippy1994

pokedude729 said:


> I just got the greatest banner yet.
> View attachment 89406



I woke up to that one this morning XD


----------



## LaBelleFleur

pippy1994 said:


> Just keep refreshing the page, it changes every time. Keeps me amused.




For me, it doesn't change every time. I keep getting the same one over and over. The only time a got a different one was when I pulled up the site on my phone for a sec.


----------



## spCrossing

LaBelleFleur said:


> When Waluigi Funk stopped playing, this started on autoplay and I'm dying a little.



This is still my favorite video of all time.


----------



## pokedude729

why is everyone saying that Waluigi Funk is gone? I just checked the shop, and it's still there.


----------



## M O L K O

LaBelleFleur said:


> When Waluigi Funk stopped playing, this started on autoplay and I'm dying a little.



Walaugi takes over TBT, Here for it


----------



## spCrossing

This banner right here is still my favorite.





- - - Post Merge - - -



M O L K O said:


> Walaugi takes over TBT, Here for it



WAAA HA HA

WALUIGI NUMBER ONE!


----------



## Holla

ZR388 said:


> I'm fairly sure I made half the damn banners.



Wow that's crazy! Did you make some of the more terrifying ones that I'm seeing right now? xD


----------



## Shimmer

never mind


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Usually this new YouTube autoplay feature drives me crazy, but when it comes to Waluigi videos it is seriously the greatest thing ever.


----------



## piichinu

I think zipper is cute.. My mayor wears a dress modeled after his outfit >:
I'm starting to see weird shapes and shadows in my room, I usually go to sleep early


----------



## LyraVale

LaBelleFleur said:


> Usually this new YouTube autoplay feature drives me crazy, but when it comes to Waluigi videos it is seriously the greatest thing ever.



now you got me looking at them on YT lol thanks a lot!


----------



## brookecrossing

LaBelleFleur said:


> Usually this new YouTube autoplay feature drives me crazy, but when it comes to Waluigi videos it is seriously the greatest thing ever.



I'M CRYING THESE VIDEOS ARE TOO MUCH FOR ME


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The egg hunt wasn't really that fun to me. I liked the TBT Fair better.


----------



## pippy1994

piimisu said:


> I think zipper is cute.. My mayor wears a dress modeled after his outfit >:
> I'm starting to see weird shapes and shadows in my room, I usually go to sleep early






Still cute?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

brookecrossing said:


> I'M CRYING THESE VIDEOS ARE TOO MUCH FOR ME



WALUIGI VIDEOS ARE THE BEST VIDEOS.


----------



## vbunny

gotta admit, this event kind of humbled me with how it turned out I am literally the WORST at riddles!


----------



## Asterisk*

If I'm new to the forum, can I just comb through each thread to find these eggs? I'm reading through some of the posts and it seems like that's what people have been doing


----------



## HoennMaster

I've never done this before, but are shops items purchasable with TBT later? I want both the Yoshi and Togepi eggs but I'm not good at these kinds of things lol


----------



## Lancelot

oath2order said:


> Nope. I'm not.



Ok, Tbh I think this is a really **** move. I understand that some of you are finding it hilarious but it is a kick in the balls to those of us who have spent most of the past 2 days looking for eggs to then have the prize we were aiming for thrown away for ****s and giggles.


----------



## Holla

vbunny said:


> gotta admit, this event kind of humbled me with how it turned out I am literally the WORST at riddles!



Haha same here! I'm surprised I managed to find 3 though to be honest wished I could have found about 9, but oh well it was still fun finding the 3 I did find. But I too am horrible at riddles.


----------



## Caius

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Ok, Tbh I think this is a really **** move. I understand that some of you are finding it hilarious but it is a kick in the balls to those of us who have spent most of the past 2 days looking for eggs to then have the prize we were aiming for thrown away for ****s and giggles.



He spent just as long looking for it. It's his choice.


----------



## spCrossing

LaBelleFleur said:


> WALUIGI VIDEOS ARE THE BEST VIDEOS.



Yes they are.

There needs to be a day called Waluigi Day.

Where there's Waluigi everywhere...
It'll be the best day EVER!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just found #21!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Fact, I enjoy talking about this site off-site (but I'm not posting hints anywhere).


----------



## TortimerCrossing

i refuse to sleep until I get one more egg and I can buy the togepi collectible :c
im still fairly new to this forum so these clues are hard!!! *screams*


----------



## Paperboy012305

spCrossing said:


> Yes they are.
> 
> There needs to be a day called Waluigi Day.
> 
> Where there's Waluigi everywhere...
> It'll be the best day EVER!


Yeah, the site will change to "The Waluigi Fourms" with Waluigi on the banner. And everyone must worship and speak like Waluigi.


----------



## pippy1994

I hope the eggs are still available when I get back from work. I'll only be gone for a few hours, not sure what time it ends in my region.


----------



## brookecrossing

My Snapchat story has been blown up with Waluigi. Praise.


----------



## LambdaDelta

HoennMaster said:


> I've never done this before, but are shops items purchasable with TBT later? I want both the Yoshi and Togepi eggs but I'm not good at these kinds of things lol



The eggs aren't unless you go buy from another user in the TBT Marketplace


----------



## piichinu

pippy1994 said:


> View attachment 89407
> 
> Still cute?



Look at his cheeks and face. They're so cute ;v;


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah, the site will change to "The Waluigi Fourms" with Waluigi on the banner. And everyone must worship and speak like Waluigi.



Oh my god if there are any admins or mods in here right now, please please PLEASE make this a thing.


----------



## Kyuby

Im only missin 7 eggs, but I got no idea where they are =(


----------



## spCrossing

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah, the site will change to "The Waluigi Fourms" with Waluigi on the banner. And everyone must worship and speak like Waluigi.



Exactly what I have in mind.


----------



## Astro Cake

Petition for a rotten egg collectible in 2016.


----------



## piichinu

I love the closeups, wish he would stay forever http://imgur.com/yQibTbp


----------



## KainAronoele

TortimerCrossing said:


> i refuse to sleep until I get one more egg and I can buy the togepi collectible :c
> im still fairly new to this forum so these clues are hard!!! *screams*



SAME!
WE CAN DO IT!!


----------



## Murray

gold egg gets deleted all the peeps be like





wah


----------



## LambdaDelta

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Ok, Tbh I think this is a really **** move. I understand that some of you are finding it hilarious but it is a kick in the balls to those of us who have spent most of the past 2 days looking for eggs to then have the prize we were aiming for thrown away for ****s and giggles.



Hey, don't lump me in with you. I would've been gunning for it too if I didn't hit my massive roadblock that idk if I'll recover from, and this might be my single favorite thing to come of the forums.


----------



## Amissapanda

selcouth said:


> Thanks for the event, staff! I think I'm going to pass on solving the rest, got what I wanted. : )



Same boat that I'm in. Thanks for the event! As frustrating as it was at times, it was also incredibly rewarding to finally discover an egg that you were searching for for hours. This was my first time taking part in the Easter event since I joined last September, but it was definitely fun. Thank you for your hard work and your clever riddles!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Found #8! Now I need 1 more for "Wahh!"


----------



## Ragdoll

MY FAVE ONE LOL


----------



## Lancelot

ZR388 said:


> He spent just as long looking for it. It's his choice.



I didn't say it wasn't his choice but in my opinion it's a complete **** think to do and a waste of time for those people who would have actually kept it.


----------



## Murray

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I didn't say it wasn't his choice but in my opinion it's a complete **** think to do and a waste of time for those people who would have actually kept it.



it would be no different if he just kept it in his inventory hidden, except it gets a bigger reaction out of people like you


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I didn't say it wasn't his choice but in my opinion it's a complete **** think to do and a waste of time for those people who would have actually kept it.



I talked to people in real life about what he did. Whoever I told thought it was crazy. I'm not saying that he should've not done it, but I said that it's crazy.


----------



## Amissapanda

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I didn't say it wasn't his choice but in my opinion it's a complete **** think to do and a waste of time for those people who would have actually kept it.



Honestly, while I agree that it's their choice what to do with the egg, I think it was pretty ridiculous of them to make a video about it. That's calling attention to it like they want to make people upset on purpose instead of just being quiet about what they did. That just seems needlessly troll-like.

And this is speaking as someone who doesn't honestly care about it one way or the other. I had fun with the event and got what I came for. That's all that matters in the end for me.


----------



## Stacyfaith

Ahh this was fun, but now I'm done.  I've had enough hair pulling for today. Woohoo!


----------



## M O L K O

Amissapanda said:


> Honestly, while I agree that it's their choice what to do with the egg, I think it was pretty ridiculous of them to make a video about it. That's calling attention to it like they want to make people upset on purpose instead of just being quiet about what they did. That just seems needlessly troll-like.
> 
> And this is speaking as someone who doesn't honestly care about it one way or the other. I had fun with the event and got what I came for. That's all that matters in the end for me.


But we're giving said person attention like they want, and not focusing our attention where it should .....
walaugi. I think its best to just ignore it and focus on the fun that was the scavenger hunt


----------



## Amissapanda

M O L K O said:


> But we're giving said person attention like they want, and not focusing our attention where it should .....
> walaugi. I think its best to just ignore it and focus on the fun that was the scavenger hunt



Don't believe me just WAH.


----------



## piichinu

I keep having ideas but to no avail, I have to post to stay awake ; ^ ;


----------



## Lancelot

Murray said:


> it would be no different if he just kept it in his inventory hidden, except it gets a bigger reaction out of people like you



Yes but needlessly making a video about it to rub it in our faces was completely unnecessary.
Once again I'm not saying I don't respect his option to delete it by in MY opinion doing so and then going on to make a video about it was just spiteful.


----------



## Heyden

I just need one more, sob :c


----------



## Amissapanda

...Also. Just when I think that Zipper image couldn't get any closer, YOU PROVE ME WRONG.

: ( He's so terrifying. Just... watching... me...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Yes but needlessly making a video about it to rub it in our faces was completely unnecessary.
> Once again I'm not saying I don't respect his option to delete it by in MY opinion doing so and then going on to make a video about it was just spiteful.



Let's just leave him alone. We should be done talking about this.

I won't post anything about the egg hunt on my site, but I did post some helpful advice.


----------



## Prabha

I personally think Zipper is a little adorable.(waits for eggs to roll in)


----------



## Murray

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Yes but needlessly making a video about it to rub it in our faces was completely unnecessary.
> Once again I'm not saying I don't respect his option to delete it by in MY opinion doing so and then going on to make a video about it was just spiteful.





Apple2012 said:


> Let's just leave him alone. We should be done talking about this.
> 
> I won't post anything about the egg hunt on my site, but I did post some helpful advice.



it was pretty funny though...

next we should delete apple collectibles


----------



## M O L K O

Prabha said:


> I personally think Zipper is a little adorable.(waits for eggs to roll in)



he hates his job, hopping against his will with a smile on his face
whats not to love?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Murray said:


> it was pretty funny though...
> 
> next we should delete apple collectibles



That would be hilarious if we actually hAD ANY


----------



## Stacyfaith

Amissapanda said:


> Don't believe me just WAH.



I don't know how long it's going to take to get that glorious song out of my head.


----------



## Pokemanz

I actually find it funny that the gold egg got deleted. He worked so hard only to get rid of the grand prize. Two days of his life wasted. That's like hilarious. And for those of you who are utterly heartbroken about it... it's a virtual collectible on a forum. Online. As in it's not real? That's why I didn't obsess over the egg hunt and instead took my time, found what I could, and stopped when things got rough.

This was my first egg hunt on TBT and I loved it a lot. The riddles were a pain but there's something about everyone struggling alongside you that makes things way more fun. Would've liked to grab a Waluigi Egg to sell later on, but I got the Easter Egg I wanted and now I couldn't be happier.
Looking forward to TBT Egg Hunt 2016!


----------



## Amissapanda

Stacyfaith said:


> I don't know how long it's going to take to get that glorious song out of my head.



Same for me, to be honest.

Confession: I put that on repeat while I was searching for eggs this morning through this afternoon.


----------



## Holla

Man, I just figured out what #4 means. Now if I could just figure out where it is. Hmmmm....


----------



## piichinu

I thought I was onto something when hourglass was two words. I spent like 20 mins researching it. I suck
I guess it's time to go for a different clue


----------



## Amissapanda

Holla said:


> Man, I just figured out what #4 means. Now if I could just figure out where it is. Hmmmm....



You can do it, Holly! : ) Keep at it! (Though sometimes taking a break helps clear the mind.)


----------



## KainAronoele

Holla said:


> Man, I just figured out what #4 means. Now if I could just figure out where it is. Hmmmm....



I figured it out hours ago, still can't find it...


----------



## Bowie

Him doing that wasn't very nice, in my opinion. There are people here who would have loved to get it, and to get rid of it like that in such a careless way, just to get a reaction out of people, seems very disrespectful, especially considering how hard some people have worked to get it and just not been fast enough. That being said, it is (or was) his, so I can't really say much, can I?


----------



## Starmanfan

Wait, so who got the golden egg? Oath?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Amissapanda said:


> Same for me, to be honest.
> 
> Confession: I put that on repeat while I was searching for eggs this morning through this afternoon.



I did the same thing last night. I never liked Uptown Funk, but when Waluigi sings it I can't help but dance.


----------



## Ragdoll

oath deleted it because yolo


----------



## LambdaDelta

Starmanfan said:


> Wait, so who got the golden egg? Oath?



got and trashed for the sake of lulz


----------



## Starmanfan

Sir Integra said:


> oath deleted it because yolo



wow he's so bold. I'll give him props. But that makes jennifer's a one of a kind once again. 

I probably would have rubbed it in someone's face


----------



## Amissapanda

LaBelleFleur said:


> I did the same thing last night. I never liked Uptown Funk, but when Waluigi sings it I can't help but dance.



I've never even heard the song before. I don't think I'd like it at all if wasn't for Waluigi. Haha. I especially love all the Mario Party voice effects from getting hit by fire when they're mentioning "hot". I laughed so hard the first time.


----------



## Caius

Found this video of the tbt egg hunt


----------



## DaCoSim

LMAO Jamie!!!!!!! I need to stop catching up and go look for eggs. I think I need like 2 more to get my yoshi egg.


----------



## Ragdoll

ZR388 said:


> Found this video of the tbt egg hunt



tru tbh haha


----------



## spCrossing

ZR388 said:


> Found this video of the tbt egg hunt


This is so accurate, it's hilarious.


----------



## M O L K O

ZR388 said:


> Found this video of the tbt egg hunt



2 minutes in and no walaugi? 
Just alot of people grunting and yellin....o I ge it


----------



## Stevey Queen

Sir Integra said:


> oath deleted it because yolo



That's kinda stupid of him but at the end of the day it's just a piece of data and pixels.


----------



## Holla

Amissapanda said:


> You can do it, Holly! : ) Keep at it! (Though sometimes taking a break helps clear the mind.)



Thanks! ^.^ Maybe I'll watch some anime for a short while and then come back. Now that I know what #4 means it's going to drive me crazy until I can find it haha.


----------



## zoetrope

I can't wait to see the answer for number 15.  There are some that I skipped over because I had no idea but this one seemed so obvious.  Hours later and I still haven't found it.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I give up, I guess the Waluigi egg will never be mine. Oh well, I tried.


----------



## Prabha

ZR388 said:


> Found this video of the tbt egg hunt



The Bell Tree Forums: A friendly environment, where you can interact with other acnl players, join events, and make new friends!


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Out of curiosity, how many people have found ten now?


----------



## Heyden

Paperboy012305 said:


> I give up, I guess the Waluigi egg will never be mine. Oh well, I tried.



I'm in your spot too :/ 1 more..

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm missing 10,12,13 and 17 to 24 >_> I just want Waluigi :c


----------



## Pokemanz

Are those Waluigi Eggs really going to go for 2k+ each? I've already seen a bunch of selling threads. Key word being _bunch_. As in, everybody has them.


----------



## Starmanfan

I've only found 3 eggs. that's pretty pathetic :/ I won't even have earned anything to commemorate the event ;-; not even a boring ol' regular one or traditional.


----------



## Astro Cake

I think I know what some eggs are talking about, I just don't know where to look. Or I'm looking in all the wrong places. Welp.


----------



## Bowie

My plan is just to become rich in TBT Bells and bribe unsuspecting members into giving me their eggs. Yep, I'm all set.

I'm drowning in tears.


----------



## M O L K O

Prabha said:


> The Bell Tree Forums: A friendly environment, where you can interact with other acnl players, join events, and make new friends!



I just spat out my water ihysm for this post omfgg


----------



## P.K.

kind've curious on what are the current stats for the eggs now
especially for number 10


----------



## KainAronoele

Haydenn said:


> I'm in your spot too :/ 1 more..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm missing 10,12,13 and 17 to 24 >_> I just want Waluigi :c



I'll trade you Togepi for Waluigi ;D
Jk, I'm sorry ; ^;


I'm done for the day. Off to bed! Hopefully I can wake up early enough to give some more of them a try.
Either way, despite the super frustratingness, this was fun and can't wait for more events to come ~


----------



## piichinu

One more still im going to crAck like an egg ugh WHAT IS EGG CUBED


----------



## inkling

a light bulb just lit up in my head and I figured out 24! I can't believe I didnt get it sooner. I just need one more before I quit so I don't waste my eggs...


----------



## kelsa

I just wanna see the gd answers


----------



## inkling

ugh if I wouldve waited I could have gotten the yoshi egg...oh well


----------



## M O L K O

Bowie said:


> My plan is just to become rich in TBT Bells and bribe unsuspecting members into giving me their eggs. Yep, I'm all set.
> 
> I'm drowning in tears.



in that case I guess we could call oath '_The man who sold the world_'


----------



## Starmanfan

Zipper T. is at a close-up... with sunglasses... and a mustache.... I must take a picture but I can't. my computer is too old.


----------



## Bowie

M O L K O said:


> in that case I guess we could call oath 'The man who sold the world'



Don't you dare.


----------



## Finnian

at least i found 7.
Dang.
This is way too hard.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Going to spend another hour searching before I go to bed. My dream of solving all of the riddles and getting a Togepi, Yoshi, and Waluigi Easter Egg has been crushed, but I'm hoping I can at least earn enough for an Easter Egg or a Classic Easter Egg (unlikely, but I still have hope).

Definitely going to get up early so I can read the answers before I go to work, though. I'm sure some of them will be super obvious and I'll be kicking myself, but there's always next year.


----------



## piichinu

I found something that makes sense for 24, but I already looked there. Hmm


----------



## Lancelot

I'm giving up on this now. Not much point seeing as theres my target got trashed carelessly.


----------



## TortimerCrossing

1:05 am and finally got my togepi egg c:

now to sleep.....ZzzZ


----------



## Kyuby

6 eggs =(


----------



## Zanessa

This was fun. I got 2 eggs out of this. Thanks for the event! I enjoyed it.


----------



## Starmanfan

This was awesome, it's just I could hardly figure out five ;-; But hey, I'm just glad I get SOMETHING, I'm just not sure whether I should cash in now, or continue searching to get a better one.


----------



## Ragdoll

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH







who is responsible for this


----------



## Starmanfan

look at this. Zipper better not be a Tripper


----------



## DarkOnyx

I can't believe I have posted several times in this thread without making an egg pun! Well, I hope everyone has a nice EGGY night! That was good!


----------



## nammie

totally missed the starting of this this year but I managed to find enough eggs in the last hour or so to get a togepi egg so I'm pretty satisfied
this was a lot more difficult than last year's imo, I can't wait to see all the answers! O:


----------



## Javocado

the worst part of this is i tried so hard and got so far but in the end it doesn't even matter


----------



## inkling

Javocado said:


> the worst part of this is i tried so hard and got so far but in the end it doesn't even matter



:*(


----------



## Arabelle

Zipper in the banner is scaring me... it's like he's looking into my soul.. XD

anyways, it was fun to participate c:  tho it made me feel so stupid at one point >.<  well, I got a togepi egg now so I'm pretty happy with it..


----------



## Ragdoll

Javocado said:


> the worst part of this is i tried so hard and got so far but in the end it doesn't even matter


----------



## Finnian

Javocado said:


> the worst part of this is i tried so hard and got so far but in the end it doesn't even matter



i literally just laughed so hard it echoed through my house.


----------



## DaCoSim

I had to fall
To lose it all
But in the end
It doesn't even matter 
 XD


----------



## Thunder

Sir Integra said:


> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who is responsible for this



Justin and ZR are pretty dangerous when sleep-deprived.


----------



## DaCoSim

UUUUUUUUgggggggghhhhhhh, I just need 2 more....

- - - Post Merge - - -

HI Thunder!!!!! Jubs and Jamie are trying to put us all in the nut house...


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Javocado said:


> the worst part of this is i tried so hard and got so far but in the end it doesn't even matter



Let me sum it up for you in song form (if only Waluigi were included)...


----------



## zoetrope

LaBelleFleur said:


> Let me sum it up for you in song form (if only Waluigi were included)...



The WAAAAHLUIGI Takes All.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

zoetrope said:


> The WAAAAHLUIGI Takes All.



The loser has to WAH.


----------



## Ragdoll

Thunder said:


> Justin and ZR are pretty dangerous when sleep-deprived.



i am digging these zipper banners.

totes use them for my sig 24/7

daytime





night time


----------



## Vizionari

still need 3 more for Waluigi egg >.<


----------



## Cadbberry

I have all the eggs yet I want another of the 9ers but only got 5.... should I try or nah... maybe just get another wa-egg


----------



## Prabha

Pokemanz said:


> Are those Waluigi Eggs really going to go for 2k+ each? I've already seen a bunch of selling threads. Key word being _bunch_. As in, everybody has them.



Pretty expensive, I know. But ey, those waluigi eggs are pretty snazzy.


----------



## lithiumlatte

I'm wondering, do you get the golden egg automatically when you get 24, or do you have to buy it like the normal ones?


----------



## LambdaDelta

lithiumlatte said:


> I'm wondering, do you get the golden egg automatically when you get 24, or do you have to buy it like the normal ones?



you don't get it

oath bought it

its sold out

oath also trashed it

rip


----------



## Vizionari

lithiumlatte said:


> I'm wondering, do you get the golden egg automatically when you get 24, or do you have to buy it like the normal ones?



You have to buy it.


----------



## lithiumlatte

Vizionari said:


> You have to buy it.



I'm sorry, but it's such a d*** move for oath to have bought it and trashed it in that case. Should've left it for the next person if he didn't want it


----------



## LambdaDelta

lithiumlatte said:


> I'm sorry, but it's such a d*** move for oath to have bought it and trashed it in that case. Should've left it for the next person if he didn't want it



no he wanted it

he wanted tears


----------



## inkling

lithiumlatte said:


> I'm sorry, but it's such a d*** move for oath to have bought it and trashed it in that case. Should've left it for the next person if he didn't want it



Its prob a joke


----------



## Finnian

I found two more so that's pretty cool.


----------



## Starmanfan

inkling said:


> Its prob a joke



joking that he trashed it? It's not there in his profile, under his shop tab. he _could have_ gifted it to a mod, or someone, there's a possiblity.



ALSO: Zipper is going crazy.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Starmanfan said:


> joking that he trashed it? It's not there in his profile, under his shop tab. he _could have_ gifted it to a mod, or someone, there's a possiblity.



Look back in the thread a bit, he posted a video of himself deleting it.


----------



## Astro Cake

He literally posted a video of him deleting it. He wanted the attention.


----------



## piichinu

I didn't find it upsetting or funny so meh
Anyway still no luck D:


----------



## LambdaDelta

also if you check, its not giftable


----------



## inkling

Astro Cake said:


> He literally posted a video of him deleting it. He wanted the attention.



oops, well im not gonna watch it i believe you guys. its just...hard to believe...


----------



## Cadbberry

Astro Cake said:


> He literally posted a video of him deleting it. He wanted the attention.



what page? I must applaud this man


----------



## inkling

piimisu said:


> I didn't find it upsetting or funny so meh
> Anyway still no luck D:



i feel the same.


----------



## Starmanfan

oh lel how far back? like a few hours or something?

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> also if you check, its not giftable



it is. jennifer has one and it IS gifted.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Starmanfan said:


> oh lel how far back? like a few hours or something?



have it with audio
http://www.youdubber.com/index.php?video=tzvRiRHhl-U&video_start=0&audio=G7PExifl-eo&audio_start=0



Starmanfan said:


> it is. jennifer has one and it IS gifted.



that one was, this one wasn't

check the shop


----------



## Vizionari

I found egg 24, very clever, not something I expected.


----------



## Starmanfan

oath2order said:


> Nope. I'm not.



rip goledn egg

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> have it with audio
> http://www.youdubber.com/index.php?video=tzvRiRHhl-U&video_start=0&audio=G7PExifl-eo&audio_start=0
> 
> 
> 
> that one was, this one wasn't
> 
> check the shop



yep ur right.


----------



## Cadbberry

Starmanfan said:


> rip goledn egg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> yep ur right.



Meh, was hoping for audio


----------



## Thunder

DaCoSim said:


> HI Thunder!!!!! Jubs and Jamie are trying to put us all in the nut house...



They were probably getting lonely in there.


----------



## Javocado

Starmanfan said:


> joking that he trashed it? It's not there in his profile, under his shop tab. he _could have_ gifted it to a mod, or someone, there's a possiblity.
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO: Zipper is going crazy.



yo this one is hell sweet haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



lithiumlatte said:


> Should've left it for the next person if he didn't want it



thanks fam always nice to meet a fan


----------



## inkling

okay i watched it lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

Cadbberry said:


> Meh, was hoping for audio



http://www.youdubber.com/index.php?video=tzvRiRHhl-U&video_start=0&audio=G7PExifl-eo&audio_start=0

I will just keep advertising this because its perfect


----------



## DaCoSim

Thunder said:


> They were probably getting lonely in there.



HA!!!!! So true so true!! I'm sure Kaiaa put them in there for a reason, though.


----------



## Vizionari

oath2order said:


> Nope. I'm not.



I like how the banner saying "Congrats to oath2order for finding the golden egg" is in the background while he rids of the prize


----------



## Silversea

Well oath was always the one to make fun of collectibles eh? I'm not sure why that video was funny but it was for some reason.

It doesn't bother me because I didn't get the golden egg, it could have not existed in the first place makes no difference to me. 
The waluigi egg however...


----------



## Justin

To confirm: The Golden Egg was giftable last year. It wasn't this year.

Also those banners... I honestly jumped a little myself when I was making the inverted ones.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Well, I'm heading to bed, so my hunt is officially over (unless I have a sudden burst of insight, LOL). I found 16/24 eggs, which is over half (66.67%, to be exact), so I'm pretty happy with my efforts.

The only thing that's bothering me is that I only managed to solve 1/4 of the puzzles (and the only one I got was eight). I'm embarrassed by my lack of code-breaking skills.

Hopefully I'll do even better next year.  Good luck and happy hunting to those still chasing down eggs! I'm eggcited to read the answers while I eat breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Finnian

I feel like it was a huge slap in the face to the mods.
They put a ton of work into this event and I guess it shows a lot of blatant disrespect and immaturity.


----------



## Silversea

"The most amazing, the most fantastic, the most extraordinary gamble you have ever taken."

I'm sorry but oath has done something even greater than this. Nothing can beat the gamble he took.


----------



## piichinu

I'm starting to get a cold I think. It's not time to give up yet though


----------



## Finnian

I think I've found like 10 or 11???


----------



## Javocado

I think I'll end on 21/24
I'm totally drained from this madness haha


----------



## Vizionari

I need 2 more... D:


----------



## Cadbberry

found 10, need 1 more to get a second wala-eggie... i think I am gonna do that maybe


----------



## Javocado

also me when they drop the answer to egg #10 tomorrow


----------



## Finnian

Freak these eggs


----------



## Dulcettie

I'm so sad. I'm not ready for this event to end yet


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Dulcettie said:


> I'm so sad. I'm not ready for this event to end yet



I'm undecided. On the one hand, I want it to go on forever, because I know eventually I'd find them all. On the other hand, I'll be happy when it's over so I CAN STOP OBSESSING OVER VIRTUAL EGGS. xD


----------



## Dulcettie

I'm gonna stay up all night to find more eggs. I just found #20 so there's still hope for me.



LaBelleFleur said:


> I'm undecided. On the one hand, I want it to go on forever, because I know eventually I'd find them all. On the other hand, I'll be happy when it's over so I CAN STOP OBSESSING OVER VIRTUAL EGGS. xD



Exactly. I'm having so much fun but I'm sick of looking at these dumb, nonsensical clues!


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Dulcettie said:


> I'm gonna stay up all night to find more eggs. I just found #20 so there's still hope for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. I'm having so much fun but I'm sick of looking at these dumb, nonsensical clues!



Exactly. I've had a super fun albeit extremely frustrating weekend searching for the eggs, but I'm glad it'll be over before I go to work tomorrow, or else I would've been completely useless just thinking about the clues haha.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

IDK if I should go for another 4 for another waa.


----------



## Finnian

hahahaha
i need to get a better hold over my emotions.
Im legit getting angry at an online egg hunt.


----------



## Cadbberry

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> IDK if I should go for another 4 for another waa.



We should work TOGETHER to get another Wala-eggie (jk we would get in trouble)


----------



## inkling

whoop, got 20!


----------



## Tokage

I just noticed that Zipper looks like... the terminator? That's not creepy at all. 

I think I need to go to bed now. This event has been hilarious all the way and I'm glad I was able to participate and get one egg lol. XD


----------



## Prime

Well, I think I'm good after finding 11 of them. No more egging me on.


----------



## Finnian

ah well i give up i think.
i say that but you know ill keep looking because im a ****ing obsessive person.
sorry hyogo doesnt get a waluigi egg. i tried bruh.


----------



## Astro Cake

Found #17. Unsure if I want to try to find another egg or just cash in.


----------



## Cadbberry

1 more.... I can't get one more, I think I am gonna go nuts


----------



## Dulcettie

If anyone needs one more egg I'd recommend going for #14. I think it's the easiest one that isn't the most obvious.


----------



## inkling

i dont know if i should end this...i cant sleep anyways but this is just becoming ridiculous


----------



## Vizionari

I've searched through almost every thread I can and haven't found anymore eggs ;-; Maybe I should go for the two puzzle ones...


----------



## Cadbberry

Dulcettie said:


> If anyone needs one more egg I'd recommend going for #14. I think it's the easiest one that isn't the most obvious.



its so harrdddd you must be supa smart to get it


----------



## Astro Cake

What. I found another, #2. Suddenly I'm not blind.


----------



## Dulcettie

Cadbberry said:


> its so harrdddd you must be supa smart to get it



It's SUPER easy if you don't think too hard about it.


----------



## Cadbberry

Dulcettie said:


> It's SUPER easy if you don't think too hard about it.



I must be thinking real hard then


----------



## inkling

so I caved and got the plain old easter egg and I'm satisfied. 10/24. Thats good enough for me. I'm ready to move on lol. This was fun though! Congrats to everyone! I'm happy that I participated.


----------



## DaCoSim

I give up!!! have fun guys!!! I bought another waluigi egg and traded for a Yoshi egg to gift to a friend. I'm good now


----------



## Dulcettie

I just found #21 and I'm sick of website. I can't believe the places you people hide these eggs.



Cadbberry said:


> I must be thinking real hard then



If and/or when you figure it out you're gonna think it's very clever. Good luck!


----------



## Finnian

im too tired~! It was fun though! Thank you!


----------



## Dulcettie

I just figured out what red jay means. Now I just need to find it.


----------



## Laudine

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> IDK if I should go for another 4 for another waa.



Go go go Chibi! I'll be cheering for you if you decided to go for the eggs again xD


----------



## Kyuby

I haven't found a single one from the second batch yet, I'm maybe overthinking it... I just need 3 more eggs to get another wah egg and a yoshi egg D:


----------



## Farobi

I found Egg #21. Just wanted to drop by and say RIP.


----------



## Cadbberry

Farobi said:


> I found Egg #21. Just wanted to drop by and say RIP.


Why can everyone find it auuuu :I


----------



## DLGR

I still can't figure out any clues for this year's hunt. Really jelly because the purple egg is really cool and would look neat next to my eggs from last year. Oh well. And I really tried and I just don't have an answer for any of the eggs.


----------



## Farobi

Cadbberry said:


> Why can everyone find it auuuu :I



Ayy at least you found 11~  I only got 6 eggs (probably because I crammed this event...).


----------



## Cadbberry

Farobi said:


> Ayy at least you found 11~  I only got 6 eggs (probably because I crammed this event...).



only 10 XD but I wanna get one more wala-eggie


----------



## zoetrope

Well, it's been fun.  I want to thank the staff for doing this.  I know it took a lot of work!  And I love my Yoshi egg.

Can't wait until the solutions get posted tomorrow!


----------



## Witch

I need one more


----------



## Cadbberry

Witch said:


> I need one more



me and you both XD


----------



## peppy villager

I legitimately think I must just be dumb or something. I've only got 2 eggs. I just can't figure any of these out.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Crunchy said:


> I legitimately think I must just be dumb or something. I've only got 2 eggs. I just can't figure any of these out.



same here, last years was a lot easier hahaha


----------



## Cadbberry

Idfldnsndt said:


> same here, last years was a lot easier hahaha



I must concur, this year is far harder, I got 13 or 14 last year, stuck on 10 this year... gRRRR


----------



## Kyuby

they aren't as hard as long as you know what you're looking for, if you have #1 then you have a huuuge hint of where to find the rest


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Kyuby said:


> they aren't as hard as long as you know what you're looking for, if you have #1 then you have a huuuge hint of where to find the rest



i dont even know what the first one is


----------



## Cadbberry

Kyuby said:


> they aren't as hard as long as you know what you're looking for, if you have #1 then you have a huuuge hint of where to find the rest



I got that one but still lost XD


----------



## Kyuby

Which ones were you missing? =), I'm missing 10, 19, 21, 22, 23, 24 and I just need 3 more so I can get a 2nd WAA and a yoshi egg D:


----------



## Vizionari

I caved and bought the Easter egg, since I feel that there's no way I'm going to get two more clues right, plus I have to sleep and when I wake up the answers will already be up. I really wanted a Waluigi egg, but I guess not this year. Either way, finding the eggs was pretty fun, I got a kick out of this year's event, haha.


----------



## Astro Cake

I'm missing 4, 6, 10, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 19, 21, 22, 23, and 24.


----------



## Javocado

i'm so zipper t. dunny with this event


----------



## Cadbberry

I got 1-8, 11, 20, 16 XD, so I need 9,10,12,13,14,15,17,18,19,21,22,23,24


----------



## Astro Cake

Javocado said:


> i'm so zipper t. dunny with this event



Go directly to jail.


----------



## oath2order

Javocado said:


> i'm so zipper t. dunny with this event



GOD DAMMIT JAV.


----------



## penguins

i only need two more pls
my eyes are about to die im so tired
thank god for autocorrect or else no one would be able to read this


----------



## Heyden

Gave up on Waluigi
Just got a classic egg c:


----------



## penguins

Javocado said:


> i'm so zipper t. dunny with this event



absolutely amazing


----------



## Cadbberry

Must get 2nd Wala-eggie!


----------



## Javocado

Astro Cake said:


> Go directly to jail.



aight fam but someone gotta bail me out with that zipper t. munny


----------



## Witch

I found some at random, and I'm not sure what I need 

Sure, #8..... What the hell is that?


----------



## Thunder

Javocado said:


> i'm so zipper t. dunny with this event



you don't have to wait long, it'll be over when it's zipper t. sunny


----------



## Heyden

#8 #8 #8
hint hint


----------



## Cadbberry

Witch said:


> I found some at random, and I'm not sure what I need
> 
> Sure, #8..... What the hell is that?



trust me.... that was the DEVIL


----------



## Javocado

Thunder said:


> you don't have to wait long, it'll be over when it's zipper t. sunny



wonderful 
thx babe
now would you mind getting me a tissue?
my nose is a little zipper t. runny


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Javocado said:


> wonderful
> thx babe
> now would you mind getting me a tissue?
> my nose is a little zipper t. runny



pls stahp
its not Zipper T. funny anymore


----------



## Kyuby

I wish we could give away hints, But you will know the answer for all of them pretty soon =)


----------



## Cadbberry

Kyuby said:


> I wish we could give away hints, But you will know the answer for all of them pretty soon =)



;3; I wish too, I just wanna give in and ask everyone but noooo, no break it


----------



## peppy villager

lmao i just need 1 more egg to get the super basic egg collectible

tbt gods i'm praying to you


----------



## Javocado

Idfldnsndt said:


> pls stahp
> its not Zipper T. funny anymore



way to edit your post zipper t. hunny
don't worry though there's more
i got a zipper t. tunny


----------



## Dulcettie

I wanted to stay up all night to find eggs but I'm starting to get sick of this.


----------



## Cadbberry

Dulcettie said:


> I wanted to stay up all night to find eggs but I'm starting to get sick of this.



got a migrane an hour ago but must fine 1 more!


----------



## Dulcettie

Cadbberry said:


> got a migrane an hour ago but must fine 1 more!



Which ones haven't you gotten? Maybe I can recommend an easy one to find.


----------



## Kyuby

is 21 that obvious? I seriously got no clue even though people say it was the easiest one


----------



## Dulcettie

Kyuby said:


> is 21 that obvious? I seriously got no clue even though people say it was the easiest one



I found it by snooping around. I wouldn't have found it otherwise.


----------



## Fearthecuteness

When will be over and when will the answers be up? I've had enough and given up on this and just want to know the answers now.


----------



## Cadbberry

Dulcettie said:


> Which ones haven't you gotten? Maybe I can recommend an easy one to find.



 9,10,12,13,14,15,17,18,19,21,22,23,24 are my needed ones


----------



## Kyuby

Fearthecuteness said:


> When will be over and when will the answers be up? I've had enough and given up on this and just want to know the answers now.



yup, we will know the answers in 7 hours


----------



## Cadbberry

Kyuby said:


> yup, we will know the answers in 7 hours



NOOOO I need like 80 more hours


----------



## Dulcettie

Cadbberry said:


> 9,10,12,13,14,15,17,18,19,21,22,23,24 are my needed ones



14 is very easy if you don't think too hard about it. And 21 was easy for me to find.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't want to do this anymore ;3;


----------



## Cadbberry

Dulcettie said:


> 14 is very easy if you don't think too hard about it. And 21 was easy for me to find.



dang..... those are hard


----------



## Witch

I think I'll look 21 and if not ... I refrain ... oh, I lose eyes to find an egg lol!


----------



## Lancelot

24was genius Gj Mods.


----------



## Dulcettie

I just want a Togepi egg 

I also just want to go to sleep.


----------



## Witch

I'm not sure if changing banner tries to provoke a heart attack ...


----------



## Dulcettie

Finally found #3! I knew exactly where it would be, it just took me a while to find it.


----------



## Heyden

Now that I think of it I'm glad I got a Classic egg instead of a Waluigi one, I like its design better
Only if it had a W on the purple egg :c


----------



## pokedude729

#8 was one of the first ones that I got. Then again, I play the game it's from religiously.


----------



## Heyden

#8 hint


----------



## fruitloop

oh boy im totally late to the party ;-; ill try to get as many eggs i can before 9!


----------



## pokedude729

Haydenn said:


> #8 hint



Sorry, I don't want to get in trouble with the mods.


----------



## Dulcettie

4 hours to find 6 more eggs. I'm gonna go cry now.


----------



## PandaNikita

I gotta find 3 moar .-. but chemistry homework is more important :c


----------



## Dulcettie

Holy mother of god I finally got #8.


----------



## Cadbberry

Dulcettie said:


> Holy mother of god I finally got #8.



Yay :3 still haven't found a SINGLE one.... grrr


----------



## Dulcettie

Cadbberry said:


> Yay :3 still haven't found a SINGLE one.... grrr



I believe in you! I'm just clicking around and hoping for the best at this point.


----------



## Cadbberry

Dulcettie said:


> I believe in you! I'm just clicking around and hoping for the best at this point.



same but it is 2 am so I barly know what my hand is


----------



## Dulcettie

Cadbberry said:


> same but it is 2 am so I barly know what my hand is



It's 5:30 am here. If I can do it then I know you can.


----------



## Cadbberry

Dulcettie said:


> It's 5:30 am here. If I can do it then I know you can.



lol I am usually up later but I feel sick, I gotta get ONE MORE, JUST 1


----------



## Campy

I just want to see all the solutions and be like "fuuu why didn't I get this".


----------



## Cadbberry

Campy said:


> I just want to see all the solutions and be like "fuuu why didn't I get this".


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
how I am gonna be tomorrow


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

Geez 
Zipper.t bunny scares me


----------



## Dulcettie

Got #16~


----------



## Cadbberry

Dulcettie said:


> Got #16~



All the luck you are having right now <3


----------



## Dulcettie

Cadbberry said:


> All the luck you are having right now <3



I want to tell you where they are so bad ;3;


----------



## Cadbberry

Dulcettie said:


> I want to tell you where they are so bad ;3;



noooooooo all the trouble you will get innnnnnnn


----------



## Lancelot

2 more left .-. I would have 3 more but I'm not counting number 10


----------



## fruitloop

im totally stumped ahhh so determined to get as many as i can though!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

...I just noticed the tags.


----------



## Dulcettie

Coach said:


> Spoiler: My eggs
> 
> 
> 
> Found = Bolded
> Egg 1: *Yes*/no
> Egg 2: *Yes*/no
> Egg 3: *Yes*/no
> Egg 4: Yes/no
> Egg 5: *Yes*/no
> Egg 6: Yes/no
> Egg 7: *Yes*/no
> Egg 8: Yes/no
> Egg 9: Yes/no
> Egg 10: Yes/no
> Egg 11: *Yes*/no
> Egg 12: Yes/no
> Egg 13: Yes/no
> Egg 14: Yes/no
> Egg 15: *Yes*/no
> Egg 16: Yes/no
> Egg 17: Yes/no
> Egg 18: Yes/no
> Egg 19: Yes/no
> Egg 20: *Yes*/no
> 
> 
> 
> I had this random idea, so there we are.






Spoiler: My eggs so far



Found = *Bolded*
*Egg 1
Egg 2
Egg 3*
Egg 4
*Egg 5*
Egg 6
*Egg 7*
*Egg 8*
Egg 9
Egg 10
*Egg 11*
Egg 12
Egg 13
*Egg 14*
Egg 15
*Egg 16*
Egg 17
Egg 18
Egg 19
*Egg 20
Egg 21*
Egg 22
Egg 23
Egg 24


----------



## kassie

I keep coming back to this thread thinking maybe I'll try to find the last 6 I still need (well 5, not finding #10) but I dunno. So much work ;w;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

How much time have we got left from this moment? Time zones.


----------



## Dulcettie

Cadbberry said:


> noooooooo all the trouble you will get innnnnnnn



I know! These rules emotionally and physically hurt me :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> How much time have we got left from this moment? Time zones.



3 hours I think?

- - - Post Merge - - -

At the rate I'm going at I should be able to get 4 more eggs in time.


----------



## kassie

It'll be 3 hours in about 15 minutes.

I'll be asleep since it's 6AM my time.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Dulcettie said:


> 3 hours I think?





selcouth said:


> It'll be 3 hours in about 15 minutes.


Thank you both.

How am I meant to get 4 eggs in that time lol. I suck this year.


----------



## Heyden

Aww, wish I could help 
I've already gotten in trouble helping lol


----------



## Fizzii

I've been looking for one more freaking egg for ages now. Agh >.< Starting to panic I won't get it in time :c


----------



## Dulcettie

Oh no the sun is rising 
I got an inverted one. 



Spoiler


----------



## NuttyS

Arghhh I only need one more!

P.S I actually liked the Spanish Zipper.


----------



## Dulcettie

Found #24!

I hate anyone and everyone who wrote these clues.


----------



## rosabelle

I took so many breaks from this. Idk if I'll still look for 4 more cause my brain got fried.


----------



## Fizzii

I got my 6! I'll keep looking but i'm happy I got enough.


----------



## NuttyS

AHA! Just got #18.  And that's it, classic egg is also mine. I'm done.

Bring on next year! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Famous last words, I just found #24 by accident hahaha.


----------



## Astro Cake

I have yet to see any of the "special" Zipper banners. I still think the one with the eye looks more like HAL 9000 than Terminator.


----------



## kasane

Aughhh one egg off of the Easter Egg :c
I could try and see if anyone is willing to sell one, and anyways I got a Togepi and Waluigi egg <3 also won a classic easter egg from a giveaway ahhh

Many tears were shed throughout this whole eggvent. Many, _many_ tears.





P.S: Zipper T. Bunny


----------



## NuttyS

Astro Cake said:


> I have yet to see any of the "special" Zipper banners. I still think the one with the eye looks more like HAL 9000 than Terminator.


You are a very lucky person.


----------



## RhinoK

Are the only thing the eggs are good for are collectibles?


----------



## Astro Cake

RhinoK said:


> Are the only thing the eggs are good for are collectibles?



Have you considered eating them?


----------



## RhinoK

Astro Cake said:


> Have you considered eating them?



I'm allergic


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I want another waa but IDK if I will be able to get there in time.


----------



## Astro Cake

RhinoK said:


> I'm allergic



Well in that case yeah, the eggs are only good for collectibles.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Astro Cake said:


> I have yet to see any of the "special" Zipper banners. I still think the one with the eye looks more like HAL 9000 than Terminator.


I haven't seen any of them either and I want to lol.


----------



## NuttyS

Ok, now I'm done haha, would love another 3 but have to go out (ughh real life lol).

Good luck to everyone still searching. And a belated well done to you Oath, good to see the egg puns didn't drive you mad


----------



## Dulcettie

Found #15!

Very clever. I don't know how anyone is supposed to find it, but whatever. Now I just need 2 more!


----------



## PitaMaster

This thing egg hunt is so frustrating. Time is winding down.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Just a few more hours until we all have tantrums about the answers of the egg clues! Woooo so excited (I really am excited to know where they were xD)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

We got one more hour correct?


----------



## Dulcettie

Guys I'm in a rut :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> We got one more hour correct?



2 hours


----------



## Astro Cake

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> We got one more hour correct?



Two, actually.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Dulcettie said:


> 2 hours





Astro Cake said:


> Two, actually.


Thank goodness you too.
Still got time.


----------



## Aizu

Is it just me, or does the banner make it seem as though this whole thing is like Majora's Mask, three days to find the eggs before Zipper the bunny crashes xD


----------



## tinyfire

Uh ohh....I need 1 more egg ;______; We'll have to see if I end up with the togepi after all pfff


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I wish I could find 4 more to get a Easter egg :V or if anyone is selling one for TBT I'd buy it (2015 one tho)


----------



## Jarrad

great its over

can we have the new posts tab back now pls


----------



## Dulcettie

Jarrad said:


> great its over
> 
> can we have the new posts tab back now pls



It's not over yet.


----------



## Jarrad

Dulcettie said:


> It's not over yet.



groan

when will it be over

I like tbt events, but not when they consume the entire forum...


----------



## Dulcettie

Jarrad said:


> groan
> 
> when will it be over
> 
> I like tbt events, but not when they consume the entire forum...



It'll be over in about an hour and 40 minutes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm going to stab myself if I don't find 2 more eggs.


----------



## fruitloop

i give up, cant find a single one and im p much out of time
waluigi egg i have failed you


----------



## Heyden

good luck to everyone getting those last minute eggs!


----------



## Lancelot

I can't find the last 3.... Gj #10, you continue to elude me...

21/24, Happy with that if I do say so myself


----------



## Dulcettie

Can someone recommend an easy egg to find? I still need 4, 6, 9, 10, 12, 13, 17, 18, 19, 22 and 23.


----------



## PandaNikita

GG Eggs # 10, 23, 24. You got me stumped and I have class in 5 hours. I should sleep ;-; I'm gonna be kicking myself when I see the answers.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Correction - # 10, 22, 23 ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Gandalf* are you the egg master? I see you have 25 eggs m8


----------



## rosabelle

Dulcettie said:


> Can someone recommend an easy egg to find? I still need 4, 6, 9, 10, 12, 13, 17, 18, 19, 22 and 23.



Try 9, 18, 19! Those are easy to find


----------



## Gandalf

PandaNikita said:


> GG Eggs # 10, 23, 24. You got me stumped and I have class in 5 hours. I should sleep ;-; I'm gonna be kicking myself when I see the answers.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Correction - # 10, 22, 23 ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *Gandalf* are you the egg master? I see you have 25 eggs m8



Why yes, yes I am. I got those eggs in a perfectly legitimate manner and don't want to hear anyone say otherwise.


----------



## Dulcettie

rosabelle said:


> Try 9, 18, 19! Those are easy to find



Thank you! I'll start looking for these now c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I've done 1, 2, 5, 7, 11, 18, 19, 20, and 21. I want another Waluigi egg but I doubt I will get it. Not sure what riddle to go for next, or whats easy.


----------



## PandaNikita

Gandalf said:


> Why yes, yes I am. I got those eggs in a perfectly legitimate manner and don't want to hear anyone say otherwise.


just like Jamie... 80085


----------



## Heyden

Is it just me or were there never graphics


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Will we still be able to buy eggs from the shop, after the locations have been revealed?


----------



## Dulcettie

I can't find these eggs for the life of me )':


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I've done 1, 2, 5, 7, 11, 18, 19, 20, and 21. I want another Waluigi egg but I doubt I will get it. Not sure what riddle to go for next, or whats easy.



Try egg 15 and 16. 16 is tricky BUT if you want your waluigi egg those two are the easiest.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Frances-Simoun said:


> Try egg 15 and 16. 16 is tricky BUT if you want your waluigi egg those two are the easiest.


Everyone says they are but I still don't get them haha. I'll try. Thank you!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I found 1,5,11,15,16,20 so I'm sure you can find 15 and 16 if you found so many already haha


----------



## Dulcettie

Found #22! That clue makes no sense whatsoever!

One more to go~!


----------



## rosabelle

Dulcettie said:


> I can't find these eggs for the life of me )':


Same ;A; still haven't got 3, 8, 10, 12, 13, 14, 22, 23



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Everyone says they are but I still don't get them haha. I'll try. Thank you!


They are! I'm sure you know them once you figure out what they are


----------



## Lancelot

HOW LONG LEFT?


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

How long til it ends? 7 minutes or an hour and 7 mins?


----------



## rosabelle

Monkey D Luffy said:


> HOW LONG LEFT?





thoraofasgard said:


> How long til it ends? 7 minutes or an hour and 7 mins?



Around 1 hr and 5 mins... I think


----------



## Chris

Dulcettie said:


> Found #24!
> 
> I hate anyone and everyone who wrote these clues.



Um. Um. I totally didn't write any of them. Promise.


*One more hour until the egg hunt ends! *


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Tina said:


> Um. Um. I totally didn't write any of them. Promise.
> 
> 
> *One more hour until the egg hunt ends! *



Thanks for making us panic about it ending before telling us we have another hour xD


----------



## fruitloop

i found an egg so my sprits are back up, i just want a waluigi egg ahh!! which ones are easiest? i found 5 (which i didnt count before) and 16


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I just found 4, my goodness. I looked all over for that one. I knew what it was when I first saw the riddle, however I couldn't find it.


----------



## Dulcettie

I found #18!

I did it, guys! I found 9 eggs in under 5 hours! ;3;
Togepi egg here I come!


----------



## r a t

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I just found 4, my goodness. I looked all over for that one. I knew what it was when I first saw the riddle, however I couldn't find it.



You can do it Chibi~ Just two more until another WAHH egg!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Gah! only need 1 more for the Easter egg ot 2 more for the classic!! D;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Antlers said:


> You can do it Chibi~ Just two more until another WAHH egg!


Thank you Antlers. Just two more. ><;



Dulcettie said:


> I found #18!
> 
> I did it, guys! I found 9 eggs in under 5 hours! ;3;
> Togepi egg here I come!


Congratsss!


----------



## Justin

You can feel the final hour pressure crunch in the air right now.

As a reminder, we will be posting a fully complete answers table with information on the explanation behind the clues and more so please wait for that to go up until you start discussing answers in the thread here. Thank you!

And yes, the Egg shop will remain open later.


----------



## Zuko

I'm here with 1 hour left and  I won't be peeing in a bottle this time


----------



## Dulcettie

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you Antlers. Just two more. ><;
> 
> 
> Congratsss!



Thank you <3 Good luck with getting your WAAAAH egg~


----------



## KainAronoele

Frances-Simoun said:


> Try egg 15 and 16. 16 is tricky BUT if you want your waluigi egg those two are the easiest.



I think I understand 16, I just have no idea where to find it!!


I've found 1, 2, 5, 7, 11, 15, 20 & 21


----------



## Holla

If only I could just figure out one more I could get that Classic Egg! Man time crunch.


----------



## Imbri

Crunch time. Maybe I can find a few more. Or, after it's all over, maybe I could interest someone in trading my waluigi egg for a classic. :/

*ETA:* Someone's taken me up on it.


----------



## Holla

Omg yay just found one and I didn't think I would... Lol. I am so happy I at least got the Classic. Classic and Togepi were my goals but I'll just try to buy a Togepi from someone. ^.^ I'm grateful I managed to get one of the eggs I wanted. Thanks so much staff! Now I'm off for a driving lesson. Good luck finding those eggs in the last few mins guys!


----------



## KainAronoele

I thought I finally understood #18, checked, apparently not ; ^;


----------



## Mini Mario

Noooooo! I needed 3 more eggs for a classic egg that I could sell for a Togepi egg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piichinu

I don't know why I just can't seem to get one more egg O:


----------



## VioletPrincess

out of #10, 22 or 23 which is the easiest? I just want to get an Easter egg so my 3 little eggs don't go to waste.


----------



## Dulcettie

SakuraPrimrose said:


> out of #10, 22 or 23 which is the easiest? I just want to get an Easter egg so my 3 little eggs don't go to waste.



I'd say 22, since I couldn't find 10 or 23, but the clue for 22 wasn't very good imo.


----------



## fruitloop

*panics internally*


----------



## piichinu

I got 9 EGGS IM sCREAMING I can be at peace now! 24 is sweet


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

SakuraPrimrose said:


> out of #10, 22 or 23 which is the easiest? I just want to get an Easter egg so my 3 little eggs don't go to waste.



Exact same place as you :'(


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I got 24! *is on the edge of her seat*


----------



## Zuko

I got enough for a yoshi egg just by going through each sections first page of threads ;o

Now I have no idea what eggs I have and what ones I have left but I'm really confused.

I might have to relieve my stress into a bottle. If ya know what I mean ;-)


----------



## piichinu

I'm dying to know what egg cubed is


----------



## Zuko

OMG I KNOW WHAT 12 IS FROM! Now to find the egg >_>


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I'm dying to know what 10 is especially! But I don't want it to end yet- I don't want my 3 little eggs to go to waste! I need only 1 more D;;;


----------



## Justin

Informational post before time is up:


All egg links and codes will become non functional immediately, but may not be removed from pages yet as that takes some manual work and time to do.
The Egg Shop will remain open to purchase collectibles until later tonight or tomorrow.
A full detailed answers table will be posted. Do not discuss or post answers until you see it go up.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I got 24! *is on the edge of her seat*



Go Chibi.Hoshi one more egg for another Walugi 

I give up. Good event this year. I got a row of purple eggs  I am eggstatic. Good luck to those still hunting.


----------



## Zuko

Yaha got 12!


----------



## Astro Cake

I bet Gandalf laid egg #25.


----------



## DaCoSim

Patiently waiting to see answers to these clues that scrambled my brain!!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Go Chibi.Hoshi one more egg for another Walugi


Waaa me egg.
Did a little trade with Imbri, we both got what we wanted. 

That timer man.


----------



## SaffronJoy

Dreading feeling like an idiot 18 times D: I did not find as many as I hoped.


----------



## Imbri

I had fun, even if I was more stumped than clever. But I got a pretty egg to show for it, and am looking forward to seeing the answers now.


----------



## piichinu

And it's over ;v;


----------



## Astro Cake

I finally got one of the special Zipper banners. Dog bless America.


----------



## Amyy

weee, ty for the event c:


----------



## Cadbberry

never got another, to get the 5er egg


----------



## DaCoSim

I just got soooo convinced that I knew WHAT a couple were that I spent a hours searching to find one. I shoulda quit in those and attempted the last 4. Grrr. Lol!!!


----------



## Aradai

rest in peace


----------



## Chris

*Answers are up!*


----------



## P.K.

and it's over
well I definitely had fun. my first egg hunt at tbt and I at least managed to find more than half the eggs c:


----------



## rosabelle

The answers are up omg


----------



## Paperboy012305

I may not have gotten that Waluigi egg, but at least I got an egg.


----------



## fruitloop

yES i managed to get 6 eggs in time for a waluigi egg!! oh im so happy!


----------



## Astro Cake

I can't believe egg cubed had nothing to do with E3.


----------



## Lancelot

Number 10... I dont even know. I didnt even know that was a thread


----------



## Amyy

when you went to listen to the end of the podcast but it wasnt the right one and just gave up. lolol


----------



## Heyden

I KNEW PIERROT WAS SOMEWHERE


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Welp I'm glad the ones I didn't get were stupid clues that were practically impossible to work out and impossible to find unless you stalk the forum


----------



## piichinu

I was looking at the podcasts but couldn't listen because my mom was there. Anyway I had the right answer for most of these I just didn't know where to look


----------



## P.K.

oh my god most of the eggs i couldn't find were because of my absolute carelessness.... i checked those threads but it seems i was too careless to not check thoroughly....


----------



## Imbri

A lot of those were things I'd never have been able to answer, being a more casual gamer/poster; they had some very specific applications. Clever clues could have been used for threads that are more common/universal, but it was fun to participate.

Congrats to those of you who were able to figure them out.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Finally I get a Gigantic Zipper Banner lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Some of the answers looks like i'm a total idiot, I couldn't find them when they were so simple!

This hunt has been fun, can't wait for next year!


----------



## Astro Cake

When will the search function return from the war?


----------



## Cadbberry

Some of the easy awnsers


----------



## fruitloop

i was so confident that 8 was timmy turner


----------



## SaffronJoy

What the heck @ number 8? What even is that? 

Everything else I had the right idea I just didn't know where to look. Especially the smash one D:


----------



## Coach

If you had put the egg in the other minecraft thread I would have seen it! 

I demand compensation! Also the twitter one was evil because I checked that but couldn't see the egg graphic so I left


----------



## Witch

BULBORG...

Thanks to all staff by this event, special thanks for Tina c:


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

What happens to out spare eggs?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Can we still get TBT transferred from the eggs?


----------



## Dulcettie

I'm pissed that I visited the soundtrack thread a million times and never got #10.


----------



## Cadbberry

Dulcettie said:


> I'm pissed that I visited the soundtrack thread a million times and never got #10.



same man, fun event though


----------



## Paperboy012305

Its not always on the 1st page, sometimes its hidden inside the forum. Remember to do that next year.


----------



## Debra

You guys [staff] really know how to keep us TBT peasants busy.

Thanks for the event, was fun!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

lol I love this. Thanks for the Event again you lovely staff.

I just have one question. One riddle 6, I put in that answer 3 times. I was certain that was the answer.
I'm really confused by that one...


----------



## Heyden

I visited the soundtrack page so many times ugh, and checked like every Bulliten post EXCEPT the Oompa Loompa one because it looked dumb XC 
Thanks for the event though, sort of enjoyed it lol


----------



## Bowie

Well, that was fun!


----------



## Heyden

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol I love this. Thanks for the Event again you lovely staff.
> 
> I just have one question. One riddle 6, I put in that answer 3 times. I was certain that was the answer.
> I'm really confused by that one...



Yeah some people had trouble typing it in even though it was right,  sucks for you when you were panicking to get one last egg XD


----------



## DaCoSim

Ha!!!! The hour glass sands one, I went searching for the oldest post on the site. The egg cubed one I was convinced had to do with the game cube. The jester one I thought had to do with the member hardyharhar and his hiatus but as the search engine was off I didn't think I'd find it. Also thought the amateur artist one was ME from the art contest from the fair since I only got 1 vote OR the losers club that they made up later but after hours of searching for the op, I never found it. And the plain site one I thought I would find on a mod's page. Dang! I went to the Oompa Loompa thread before the last 4 went up. Oh well, the egg hunt was a blast anyway!!! Thx mods for all your fun clues to keep us busy and scrambling around the forum for 3 days!!!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Haydenn said:


> Yeah some people had trouble typing it in even though it was right,  sucks for you when you were panicking to get one last egg XD


What do you mean? I know Jubs said before people were having problems with that one? But I figured it out long after he posted that I think (I can't remember what he exactly said, I will have to go check).

I might have to check my history as well.


----------



## P.K.

Ahhh I could've done better if I weren't so careless (I'm looking at at you egg cubed and and artist egg)
But I had so much fun (and stress) from my first egg hunt!
I'll definitely get it again next year! c: Thanks so much to the staff for this cool egg hunt!


----------



## Fearthecuteness

Wait what? For number 13 I went on that a LOAD of times and had a good look there. It was never there for me.


----------



## Han Solo

Dang! These make sense now but I never would have thought of some of them haha. I got the egg I wanted though, looking forward to next year.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I knew #22 had to do with amiibos, but I didn't look hard enough! >.<


----------



## mdchan

Thankies to the mods for the event!



Spoiler: Reactions to the eggs I never found



#3 - I had it right!  I just didn't know which SSB thread to look in (I kept scouring the ones on the first couple pages)
#4 - I swear, I looked there and found nothing...maybe I shouldn't have looked when I was tired.  >.>
#6 - Argh...I kept wondering if there was something in the podcasts!  I don't associate "podcasts" with "music", so I never played any of them
#8 - I'm glad I didn't spend time on this one...I don't even know what a "bulborb" is
#10 - I'll admit, this one stumped me.  I thought it had something to do with the forums in general, since it's technically "quiet" even though everyone is "talking"
#12 - Never heard the song, never saw the movie...so I don't really get it.  I thought this one might have been in the Zelda thread, though (due to the Phantom Hourglass title, as well as time travel in Majora's Mask)
#13 - I knew it had to do with signatures!  Like egg 3, I just didn't look far enough back to find the correct thread
#14 - Knew it had something to do with Tina, since her avatar was of Toadette, but couldn't figure out/didn't spend time on the rest.  I shoulda known; very clever
#16 - I wasn't even aware of such an event...
#17 - I actually thought this one had something to do with lions (due to the use of "pride")...and I didn't know I could change the skin  ^^;  I don't quite understand what it has to do with the second half of the clue "slyest of my pride", I'll admit
#19 - I try to stay away from the internet as much as possible on 4/1...also have no clue who those people/characters are, so I wouldn't have gotten it, anyway.  I thought it might have had something to do with the D&D thread or one of the RP threads.
#21 - OMG, I checked that thread...why did I not find this!?
#22 - Knew it had to do with the amiibo...but wasn't familiar enough with the released pieces to completely solve the riddle
#23 - Yep, knew it was about Mario Kart.  But I haven't played it since the SNES days, let alone have any of the new titles or DLC



Well played, well played.

Edit:  #18 is still my favorite.


----------



## Paperboy012305

#16 is my favorite. You know why? Tina's signature explains everything!


----------



## VioletPrincess

I thought 22 might have been about the new ac game referring to moving the pieces. I try not to look at the amiibos because of my collector's instinct D:


----------



## Dulcettie

I liked #14 the most because I felt like a detective. I was looking around and noticed the dream address thread and I was like "Tina's avatar is Toadette. Maybe she has a dream address" and lo and behold I found it in her dream town.


----------



## Jake

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I thought 22 might have been about the new ac game referring to moving the pieces. I try not to look at the amiibos because of my collector's instinct D:



yea its unfortunate you couldn't use painted toys to win this event


----------



## Paperboy012305

I knew what #9 was right away. Because I think you can use cards for a deck, and the deck is talking about the amiibo cards. And if you use the amiibo card more villagers will come to another villager's house.


----------



## Murray

Paperboy012305 said:


> I knew what #9 was right away. Because I think you can use cards for a deck, and the deck is talking about the amiibo cards. And if you use the amiibo card more villagers will come to another villager's house.



yes congrats that's literally the reasoning for the clue


----------



## Paperboy012305

I thought #14 was about an image of Toadette sleeping on a bench.


----------



## SaffronJoy

I'm super anxious to see how many people found each egg. Number 10 was widely recognized as one of the toughest eggs to crack (ha) as well as 8 and the rest of the Puzzles. At first glance I thought 15 was going to be insane but then it turned out to be super easy. 

Anyone else have a tough time not giving hints?! I felt so bad cause I knew what everyone else was going through. The frustration was high in this thread D:

Also those ****ing  banners were giving me serious anxiety attacks I had to step away so many times :/ 

Overall it was a great event and I'm glad to see so many users participated! Happy with my lil wah egg


----------



## Imbri

Dulcettie said:


> I liked #14 the most because I felt like a detective. I was looking around and noticed the dream address thread and I was like "Tina's avatar is Toadette. Maybe she has a dream address" and lo and behold I found it in her dream town.



Not everyone is able to dream, so I don't feel that was quite a fair clue. But I'm likely in the minority there.


----------



## oath2order

hey guys did you know I didn't really delete the egg


----------



## Cadbberry

oath2order said:


> hey guys did you know I didn't really delete the egg



hahahaha how did I know


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> hey guys did you know I didn't really delete the egg



Can confirm this.

I think he won having us play along with his joke by winning the egg.


----------



## Paperboy012305

oath2order said:


> hey guys did you know I didn't really delete the egg


You trickster! Well, at least you still have it.

What a great late April Fools Joke, most fell for it!


----------



## SaffronJoy

oath2order said:


> hey guys did you know I didn't really delete the egg



You buttface lol.


----------



## Murray

oath2order said:


> hey guys did you know I didn't really delete the egg


yea k


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wait, if you didn't delete the egg. Then on the video, what did you REALLY delete?


----------



## oath2order

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait, if you didn't delete the egg. Then on the video, what did you REALLY delete?



A cake.


----------



## Dulcettie

Imbri said:


> Not everyone is able to dream, so I don't feel that was quite a fair clue. But I'm likely in the minority there.



I think most of these clues weren't fair. I still liked #14 the most.


----------



## Bowie

oath2order said:


> hey guys did you know I didn't really delete the egg


----------



## Paperboy012305

oath2order said:


> A cake.


I know what you did to the egg now, you hid the golden egg and bought a regular cake so y'all could trick us!

Best prank you took on me. (And maybe all of us)


----------



## mdchan

I gotta admit, I solved #20 a little differently than given (my brain works differently...maybe that's why XD ).  
The way I went about it was:
-Two thumbs-up means a job well done, or something worthy of celebrating.
-Coming far meant the site has come a long way.
-So, the thing worth celebrating in relation to the second part of the clue had to be the 10th B-day Fair (though, I only knew this because I was around the forums for that event, and participated in it).



oath2order said:


> hey guys did you know I didn't really delete the egg



Ohh...is that why everyone was going agro back there?  
*missed quite a lot of pages and wondered about that*


----------



## inkling

I'm upset I didn't get 3, 4 and 9 bc I knew what the clues meant and looked in those breads multiple times. I don't understand!!!


----------



## Murray

mdchan said:


> I gotta admit, I solved #20 a little differently than given (my brain works differently...maybe that's why XD ).
> The way I went about it was:
> -Two thumbs-up means a job well done, or something worthy of celebrating.
> -Coming far meant the site has come a long way.
> -So, the thing worth celebrating in relation to the second part of the clue had to be the 10th B-day Fair (though, I only knew this because I was around the forums for that event, and participated in it).



yea the given reasoning is a bit dodge tbh


----------



## Holla

Man I figured out what #4 meant and I was on the Twitter account several times... Oh well lol at least I got one of the eggs I wanted when I figured I would come up short.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Imbri said:


> Not everyone is able to dream, so I don't feel that was quite a fair clue. But I'm likely in the minority there.



I agree with you! I don't have a copy of AC anymore. It was a really hard clue given the circumstances. >.<


----------



## Paperboy012305

I looked on the video, and I know you used Sony Vegas Pro to edit the video for others to think you actually did delete the golden egg.


----------



## SaffronJoy

mdchan said:


> I gotta admit, I solved #20 a little differently than given (my brain works differently...maybe that's why XD ).
> The way I went about it was:
> -Two thumbs-up means a job well done, or something worthy of celebrating.
> -Coming far meant the site has come a long way.
> -So, the thing worth celebrating in relation to the second part of the clue had to be the 10th B-day Fair (though, I only knew this because I was around the forums for that event, and participated in it).



That's how I solved it too. Also on number 7 I just saw list and went to the villager tier thread lol when I saw Groucho in the answer I was like ??????????


----------



## inkling

oath2order said:


> A cake.



Lol that's awesome. 

Anyways I called it.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Holla said:


> Man I figured out what #4 meant and I was on the Twitter account several times... Oh well


This was me lol. I checked anything that add The Bell Tree on it. It's twitter, youtube, google plus, facebook, etc. I'm so lucky I had a second thought to have another go at that riddle and saw it on the side. Of course it was put there. Derp.


----------



## Irarina

I don't really have the ideas for the eggs that I don't find. Lol. Hahaha I think I did well in this event.


----------



## oath2order

Paperboy012305 said:


> I looked on the video, and I know you used Sony Vegas Pro to edit the video for others to think you actually did delete the golden egg.



no i used windows movie maker.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Omg I went to the #2 #4 andd never saw the eggs Dx  the rest where never even though of


----------



## Paperboy012305

oath2order said:


> no i used windows movie maker.


Then you must of edited a lot of pictures you took, I wonder how long it did take.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Imbri said:


> Not everyone is able to dream, so I don't feel that was quite a fair clue. But I'm likely in the minority there.


I thought it was something to do with Captain Toad Treasure Tracker and I was confused. Checking any thread relating to the game. Perhaps if it said _far_ like 4, but eh. It's clever! I should of put more thought into that one. But I thought all riddles were on site, not including the twitter one. Didn't know it would go that far.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

So what do we do with out left over eggs? Some kind of raffle will happen or can we cash them in?


----------



## KainAronoele

Omg, a lot of these I feel stupid for not realizing or deciding to check just in case (like the skins, I seriously almost clicked on them to check)

Egg 22 I see a problem with though. It would be king and knight then, which makes it even more off setting I think.
Why king?
Forgot about *King Dedede* . _.


----------



## Murray

some of these answers though im just like


----------



## KainAronoele

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I thought it was something to do with Captain Toad Treasure Tracker and I was confused. Checking any thread relating to the game. Perhaps if it said _far_ like 4, but eh. It's clever! I should of put more thought into that one. But I thought all riddles were on site, not including the twitter one. Didn't know it would go that far.



Same. Except I though the Twitter one was on site. Why I checked the thread a billion times.
I now regret not clicking on it just in case though.


----------



## Fearthecuteness

I have a couple of issues with some of these. 2 of them being the way the clues were worded. 
First one is number 7 for the fact that the clue said YOU'RE at the bottom of the list. Using the word you're makes it sound like it's talking about members of the forum. Should of used the word "they're" or something like that. 
Next one was number 17. This one would of made sense if it wasn't for the fact they used the word "pride". Saying "slyest of my pride" sounds like a term for an animal. So the slighest of the pride makes it sound like a fox because foxes are usually the sly creatures. Words should not be used unnecessarily like this because it gives a whole different meaning to the sentence. 

I also had an issue with this for the fact that one of the eggs was in the twitter account even though it was stated on here "Over today and tomorrow eggs are going to be popping up around The Bell Tree" which is clearly another thing that was worded wrong too since they never said about any of this being involved outside of the forums.

Another one I had an issue with is number 13. I had a really good look through this forum a good few times and never saw the egg once. Apparently it wasn't showing up for me.


----------



## Gracelia

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I thought it was something to do with Captain Toad Treasure Tracker and I was confused. Checking any thread relating to the game. Perhaps if it said _far_ like 4, but eh. It's clever! I should of put more thought into that one. But I thought all riddles were on site, not including the twitter one. Didn't know it would go that far.



Oyy!! I thought the same.. Little did I know.


----------



## Justin

*I've updated the first post with the egg counts. That took way too long.*


----------



## Paperboy012305

Look at that. Oath is the only one to find #10. Can you believe it?

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH! I GET IT NOW!

The famous F-Zero course is called "Mute City" hence the name "Mute" in other words "Silence". And when you play on the course the music is "LOUD!" Does that shed some light on y'all?


----------



## oath2order

Paperboy012305 said:


> Look at that. Oath is the only one to find #10. Can you believe it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OH! I GET IT NOW!
> 
> The famous F-Zero course is called "Mute City" hence the name "Mute" in other words "Silence". And when you play on the course the music is "LOUD!" Does that shed some light on y'all?



And I only got lucky because I just so happened to play MK8 recently in that cup with the Mute City course.


----------



## Paperboy012305

oath2order said:


> And I only got lucky because I just so happened to play MK8 recently in that cup with the Mute City course.


Why didn't I (Wait, I?) Excuse me, ALL OF US think of that?


----------



## Justin

Martial law has ended.

Order restored.

Search restored.

Who's Online restored.

Banner nightmares removed.

!!!!!


----------



## Kyuby

Yup, the last batch was nearly imposible for me to solve , well the splatoon one was the easiest one though I didn't think about it that much


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> Martial law has ended.
> 
> Order restored.
> 
> Search restored.
> 
> Who's Online restored.
> 
> Banner nightmares removed.
> 
> !!!!!


Thanks, now the non-egg hunting participants won't get annoyed anymore!


----------



## Holla

Justin said:


> Martial law has ended.
> 
> Order restored.
> 
> Search restored.
> 
> Who's Online restored.
> 
> Banner nightmares removed.
> 
> !!!!!



Thank you Justin! (Great job on the event by the way, but I'm glad to have some order back).


----------



## KainAronoele

Fearthecuteness said:


> Another one I had an issue with is number 13. I had a really good look through this forum a good few times and never saw the egg once. Apparently it wasn't showing up for me.



I actually went to that thread several times too, and never saw it.


----------



## Javocado

oath2order said:


> And I only got lucky because I just so happened to play MK8 recently in that cup with the Mute City course.



I see you still have the Golden Egg.
I knew you didn't have the huevos.


----------



## Stevey Queen

These aren't riddles. The majority of this is trivia. How was anyone, besides Oath, suppose to figure out 19?

And  I was so right about 14 but I didn't have a town at the time so I couldn't visit her dream. 20 & 22 don't make sense still.

I thought 18 was gonna be in the ac gamecube boards because eggcubed sounded like gamecube. lol

And I knew 3 was about smash bros but I didn't know where the thread was.

And yeah the rest weren't even riddles.


----------



## Finnian

Hmmm. I did more than half of those and they didn't work for me.
my fault for having like 1,000,000 plugins telling my computer to stop doing whatever it's thinking of doing.

Well, it was still a ton of fun! Thank you guys!


----------



## Javocado

egg #10


----------



## Jake

I'm bored when's the next event so I can see ppl complain more


----------



## Fearthecuteness

KainAronoele said:


> I actually went to that thread several times too, and never saw it.



Ok glad it wasn't just me.


----------



## Gandalf

Well played oath. I hope everyone had fun this year, and happy Easter.


----------



## Fearthecuteness

Javocado said:


> egg #10



If we change that from a computer to whoever made that stupid clue then yes I agree. xD


----------



## Javocado

Fearthecuteness said:


> If we change that from a computer to whoever made that stupid clue then yes I agree. xD



wow you are taking this too far
this is an egg hunt and you are a bully
i'm reporting you


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> egg #10


#Anger Issues or #Ragequit.


----------



## Farobi

I am very happy that I did not continue looking for more eggs. I would have died.

Number 10 though. ayy lmao

Edit: I knew I had an idea with #14... but #2lazy2openACNL


----------



## Fearthecuteness

Javocado said:


> wow you are taking this too far
> this is an egg hunt and you are a bully
> i'm reporting you



It was a joke. Hence why I put the xD face at the end. Don't take things so seriously.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm still a little sad I didn't get enough time to get that "Wahh!"


----------



## Javocado

Fearthecuteness said:


> It was a joke. Hence why I put the xD face at the end. Don't take things so seriously.



Ooops sorry xD
I will make sure to read your xD next time
Did not see it xDDDDDD


----------



## Fearthecuteness

Javocado said:


> Ooops sorry xD
> I will make sure to read your xD next time
> Did not see it xDDDDDD



It's ok. I'm terrible for misreading things too. Lol


----------



## NuttyS

I've just got home and read the answers... and all I have to say is ARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH I WAS SO CLOSE WITH SOME OF THEM! :'(

Specifically 4, 6, 13, 14 and 23! I'd looked in the right places for 4, 6 and 13 but somehow missed them, 14 I thought about but then thought nah it wouldn't be that!! And 23 I was totally on the right track (pun intended) but just couldn't get the right answer.


----------



## DaCoSim

Ha! Oath, I was prob one of the VERY few who thought when you "deleted" the egg, it was funny. (And i personally, thought the mods would get a kick out of it rather than be pissed.) congrats on finding them all!!! I did way better this year than last year at least. Last year I think I only got 7 or 8.


----------



## Fearthecuteness

NuttyS said:


> I've just got home and read the answers... and all I have to say is ARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH I WAS SO CLOSE WITH SOME OF THEM! :'(
> 
> Specifically 4, 6, 13, 14 and 23! I'd looked in the right places for 4, 6 and 13 but somehow missed them, 14 I thought about but then thought nah it wouldn't be that!! And 23 I was totally on the right track (pun intended) but just couldn't get the right answer.



Me and someone else are convinced 13 wasn't even visible for us. Maybe it was the same for you.


----------



## NuttyS

Fearthecuteness said:


> Me and someone else are convinced 13 wasn't even visible for us. Maybe it was the same for you.


I just noticed those posts. Not sure if that makes it less, or more annoying though lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Fearthecuteness said:


> It's ok. I'm terrible for misreading things too. Lol


Same. :/


----------



## Fearthecuteness

NuttyS said:


> I just noticed those posts. Not sure if that makes it less, or more annoying though lol.



I'm more annoyed about that.


----------



## NuttyS

Fearthecuteness said:


> I'm more annoyed about that.


I'm probably the same, but too busy kicking myself for 14 and 23 at the moment. SO CLOSE.


----------



## Fearthecuteness

NuttyS said:


> I'm probably the same, but too busy kicking myself for 14 and 23 at the moment. SO CLOSE.



Yes but I think 14 was a bit unfair considering they never mentioned anything about any of this being involved outside of this forum which is why I never figured it out.


----------



## oath2order

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> These aren't riddles. The majority of this is trivia. How was anyone, besides Oath, suppose to figure out 19?
> 
> And  I was so right about 14 but I didn't have a town at the time so I couldn't visit her dream. 20 & 22 don't make sense still.
> 
> I thought 18 was gonna be in the ac gamecube boards because eggcubed sounded like gamecube. lol
> 
> And I knew 3 was about smash bros but I didn't know where the thread was.
> 
> And yeah the rest weren't even riddles.



#19 was an event that happened involving Pierrot the clown a few days ago.


----------



## NuttyS

#19 was just pure evil.


----------



## Peisinoe

I had a great time. Thank you admins and mods who helped with this event!


----------



## Blizzard

Upon reading the answers a lot of "well duh" was said by me. I stared right at several. Before this closes thanks to everyone who worked hard to put on this event and see it through. I love the eggs and had fun hunting them. Next year could you add some chocolate!  Grats to all.


----------



## jobby47

So can you turn your extra eggs in for TBT?


----------



## Prabha

I'm facepalming myself 10x right now.
Better get a higher iq for next year's hunt.


----------



## DaCoSim

I absolutely HATE that I didn't think of going to Tina's dream addy. I feel like a dumb@$$ for that one. 

Truthfully though, I luv the egg hunt. It makes you think outside of the box. I did way better in the beginning though before zipper scrambled my brain. I think I went TOO far outside of the box once the rest of the clues started coming out. 

#4 was still my fav though. Although prob easy to most. I knew, I knew that one. I just had to work it out. Kinda funny that it came to me when I was finally going to bed the first night. It was one of those AHA! Moments and I jumped out of bed to go see if I was right, lol! 

I feel like a complete dumb butt for not figuring out #24 but in all honesty, I really didn't go looking for the last 4 since I was completely crazy mad searching for the previous ones. Lol! So much fun!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

jobby47 said:


> So can you turn your extra eggs in for TBT?


That's what i'm wondering too.


----------



## jobby47

Paperboy012305 said:


> That's what i'm wondering too.



Yeah, you could last year, and I think we can, but it I don't know when.


----------



## DaCoSim

Ooh yeah! 1000 TBT per egg would be great!!! J/k jubs, don't want to cause you guys heart failure


----------



## mdchan

Fearthecuteness said:


> Next one was number 17. This one would of made sense if it wasn't for the fact they used the word "pride". Saying "slyest of my pride" sounds like a term for an animal. So the slighest of the pride makes it sound like a fox because foxes are usually the sly creatures. Words should not be used unnecessarily like this because it gives a whole different meaning to the sentence.



I have the same issue/gripe with that one.  The word "pride" often refers to a group of lions, which made me think that the wording referred to animals; That would mean "sly" had something to do with either foxes or snakes.  So I kept looking for a thread which had something to do with lions and snakes (or foxes).
I also briefly considered tanuki/raccoons due to Sly Cooper.

It's a basic rule for word puzzles that something in the clue/riddle is a keyword which allows you to identify and solve it.

Even now, I still don't see how "slyest of my pride" could possibly refer to skins...can someone explain that one?

Also, and many people have asked this, what happens to the left over eggs (the currency ones)?


----------



## Silversea

Well I switched to the undercover skin multiple times to see if it made the egg graphics easier to find, but I guess I missed that one.

And I've been on 2 of those threads...ah well, fun event anyway. Gave me something to do.


----------



## Amissapanda

Awwwww man. Seeing the answers, I was actually looking in the right place for multiple ones I didn't manage to find. Especially #13 and #16.

Ah well. All in all, much fun! Great job with the clues, guys!


----------



## ssvv227

I'm happy with the tokepi egg I got  wouldn't have got about half of the eggs anyways since I don't play enough games >.> thought about the twitter but couldn't locate it (I should have just googled)...thought about Toadette being Tina and Slumberland refers to dreamtown but somehow it never crosses my mind that mods play Animal Crossing too (I feel dumb)


----------



## Fearthecuteness

mdchan said:


> I have the same issue/gripe with that one.  The word "pride" often refers to a group of lions, which made me think that the wording referred to animals; That would mean "sly" had something to do with either foxes or snakes.  So I kept looking for a thread which had something to do with lions and snakes (or foxes).
> I also briefly considered tanuki/raccoons due to Sly Cooper.
> 
> It's a basic rule for word puzzles that something in the clue/riddle is a keyword which allows you to identify and solve it.
> 
> Even now, I still don't see how "slyest of my pride" could possibly refer to skins...can someone explain that one?
> 
> Also, and many people have asked this, what happens to the left over eggs (the currency ones)?



Exactly. The word "pride" should not have been there because with that word being there, it all makes no sense the slightest.


----------



## DaCoSim

mdchan said:


> I have the same issue/gripe with that one.  The word "pride" often refers to a group of lions, which made me think that the wording referred to animals; That would mean "sly" had something to do with either foxes or snakes.  So I kept looking for a thread which had something to do with lions and snakes (or foxes).
> I also briefly considered tanuki/raccoons due to Sly Cooper.
> 
> Even now, I still don't see how "slyest of my pride" could possibly refer to skins.
> 
> Also, and many people have asked this, what happens to the left over eggs (the currency ones)?



Here was my theory on that one. I honestly thought pride was termed as our group of mods as they are our leaders here, and the sly term I associated with jubs, due to his "who is jubs" sticker making him sly. Soooo as it said hiding in plain sight, first I clicked on the ball in his siggy (I was on mobile site so it could have been an egg!!! Lol as it's so small on my phone and hard to see) and then I tried clicking on the eggs showing under his avatar, and THEN went to his profile page and checked everything!! When I found nothing, I went and tried the same thing with a the mods. I was soooo off base but it made so much sense to me at the time!!!


----------



## oath2order

Slyest of my pride: The egg that is the "sneakiest" of all the eggs.

Hidden in plain sight: Speaks for itself.


----------



## Fearthecuteness

oath2order said:


> Slyest of my pride: The egg that is the "sneakiest" of all the eggs.
> 
> Hidden in plain sight: Speaks for itself.



But a bunch of eggs is not a "pride". and neither are a group of mods.


----------



## Paperboy012305

A group of prides are lions.


----------



## matt

Wont bother next year never get anything out of it  10tbt from the thread wont magically reappear lol


----------



## oath2order

Fearthecuteness said:


> But a bunch of eggs is not a "pride". and neither are a group of mods.



I guess that they thought people would think "group" instead of "lion" considering how there's nothing lion-related on the site?


----------



## Fearthecuteness

Paperboy012305 said:


> A group of prides are lions.



Yep. Made me think it's something animal related. I think that one was the worst one out of all of them and makes the least sense.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> I guess that they thought people would think "group" instead of "lion" considering how there's nothing lion-related on the site?



Which is why they shouldn't of used that word.


----------



## Skyfall

Oath, the golden egg looks beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Paperboy012305

_"verb
1.
be especially proud of a particular quality or skill."_

Anyone?


----------



## Jake

Fearthecuteness said:


> But a bunch of eggs is not a "pride". and neither are a group of mods.



omg literally who cares?

No one ok bye


----------



## DaCoSim

I still like my theory!!!! Even if it was wrong! HAHAHA!!!! I think the clue makes sense now though as well


----------



## Fearthecuteness

Jake. said:


> omg literally who cares?
> 
> No one ok bye



Just because you don't care doesn't mean no one else does. No need to be so rude either.


----------



## Blizzard

Skyfall said:


> Oath, the golden egg looks beautiful, congratulations!



I don't want to dig through threads. So discarding the golden egg was a joke?  Or was it replaced?


----------



## Mercedes

Sigh :/ I just need 4 more eggs..


----------



## Paperboy012305

Luckypinch said:


> Sigh :/ I just need 4 more eggs..


I needed one more for "Wahh" 

I knew what #8 was. I was afraid it was gonna be wrong, but it wasn't! I knew it was a bulborb because the mirror made it look like one.


----------



## mdchan

Paperboy012305 said:


> _"verb
> 1.
> be especially proud of a particular quality or skill."_
> 
> Anyone?



I did consider that definition of the word in the literal sense, but then the wording "slyest of my pride" would translate to "slyest of my best skill", which would just goes back to the first part of "hiding in plain sight" as being the best skill, and really didn't give me anything to solve the riddle with.

Though, if I'd known I could change the skin on the forum, I might have found it since I did think that "hiding in plain sight" meant that it had something to do with the forum skin.  I just didn't know there were other skins.  >.<

Eh, I'm happy with my Togepi egg...I just would really like to know the reasoning behind that wording.



Jake. said:


> omg literally who cares?
> 
> No one ok bye



Because we're trying to figure out how the wording of the riddle led to mean for us to change the skin of the forum.  Obviously, we care, or we wouldn't be discussing it.  It's not like we're getting out of hand (as others are even explaining their thought process on that clue); we're merely discussing it and trying to figure out why the wording meant what it did.  
So, like Fearthecuteness said, there's no need to be rude.  I'm actually having fun reading some of the thought processes others have had with these clues, and relief that others had the same thought process as I did in approaching the riddle (and now wonder why it was worded as it was).


----------



## Fearthecuteness

Thanks mdchan. Yes this is a pretty civil debate we've got going on here.


----------



## Irarina

Honestly even after I read the answers, some of the answers are still making no sense to me. Hahahaha I feel so dumb now.


----------



## Fearthecuteness

Irarina said:


> Honestly even after I read the answers, some of the answers are still making no sense to me. Hahahaha I feel so dumb now.



Don't worry. You're not the only one.


----------



## cheezyfries

kinda feel dumb lol i got number 3- knew it had to do with super smash bros but couldn't find the right thread! i got most of the "easy" ones, but still happy i got my purple egg 
edit: looking back, i knew that #13 had to do with SOTW, but i didn't look back, instead i kept on stalking the current one  also after typing #12 into google, i saw that it had to do with FOB's immortals, but didn't know where it went lol, how do we redeem our eggs for bells?


----------



## Chris

Paperboy012305 said:


> _"verb
> 1.
> be especially proud of a particular quality or skill."_
> 
> Anyone?



This is what "pride" meant in the clue, yes. It had nothing to do with groups or lions. 

I didn't write this clue, and I will not respond to any follow-up comments so do not ask me, but I'll do my best to explain what I assume was Gandalf's method thinking when he wrote it.

_Pride_ is the main reason why users need to be _sly_ and use the TBT Undercover skin, so people won't know they are viewing an Animal Crossing forum. Hence it's name. Anyone who made the connection between sly and undercover, would even have found an additional little hint in the thread regarding it's announcement (located here in the Bulletin Board) where it even states that Jeremy made the TBT Undercover skin for the purpose of browsing the forum at work. 




Fearthecuteness said:


> Me and someone else are convinced 13 wasn't even visible for us. Maybe it was the same for you.



This egg was very easy to miss even if you were looking at the right thread. It was positioned mid-way down a post and located on the right-hand side of the post at the end of a line of text, so even you were in the right location you still had to look carefully to catch it!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Guys stfu about the meaning of pride. 

I feel like a doofus reading them answers x] I was so close with a few. Alas~ there's always next year!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I knew I would feel stupid reading the answers... But dang. I feel pretty stupid.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Tina said:


> This is what "pride" meant in the clue, yes. It had nothing to do with groups or lions.
> 
> I didn't write this clue, and I will not respond to any follow-up comments so do not ask me, but I'll do my best to explain what I assume was Gandalf's method thinking when he wrote it.
> 
> _Pride_ is the main reason why users need to be _sly_ and use the TBT Undercover skin, so people won't know they are viewing an Animal Crossing forum. Hence it's name. Anyone who made the connection between sly and undercover, would even have found an additional little hint in the thread regarding it's announcement (located here in the Bulletin Board) where it even states that Jeremy made the TBT Undercover skin for the purpose of browsing the forum at work.


Exactly! But I wasn't smart enough to think that through. Whatev's


----------



## Campy

In the right place so many times, but didn't look well enough for them. Fail.


----------



## Zane

Yessss the big reveal. 8) I was too tired when the last clues were announced to look anymore otherwise I think I could've got the oompa loompa and splatoon ones. I was in the wrong thread for 22. 23 I knew was Mario Kart related but couldn't figure out the code lol right idea wrong thread again for egg 9. I was soo close on 13, I even saw the first SOTW thread but didn't bother clicking on it wahhh

the other ones I was missing were 10, 12, and 16 and I feel like I made the right choice givin up on those ones, I was even playing in the Mute Cuty stage in MK8 yesterday and my mind never made the connection hahah

ANYWAY this was a very interesting and well-organized event and I had fun participating, so kudos and thank-you's to the staff.  Making all the eggs (besides gold ofc) unlimited took the pressure off for a lot of people too so I think that was a good decision. 

And the Waluigi egg is awesome.


----------



## Stevey Queen

oath2order said:


> #19 was an event that happened involving Pierrot the clown a few days ago.



Yeah but I don't know these people.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> This is what "pride" meant in the clue, yes. It had nothing to do with groups or* lions*.



Next time make it about lions. I love lions.


----------



## mdchan

Tina said:


> This is what "pride" meant in the clue, yes. It had nothing to do with groups or lions.
> 
> I didn't write this clue, and I will not respond to any follow-up comments so do not ask me, but I'll do my best to explain what I assume was Gandalf's method thinking when he wrote it.
> 
> _Pride_ is the main reason why users need to be _sly_ and use the TBT Undercover skin, so people won't know they are viewing an Animal Crossing forum. Hence it's name. Anyone who made the connection between sly and undercover, would even have found an additional little hint in the thread regarding it's announcement (located here in the Bulletin Board) where it even states that Jeremy made the TBT Undercover skin for the purpose of browsing the forum at work.



Thank you for explaining it!
Despite confusion over the wording, I figured it was something undercover but still in plain sight...I just wish I'd known I could change the forum skin.  XD


----------



## Vizionari

Gah, I feel so stupid reading the answers. Ah, well, I had fun. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> This is what "pride" meant in the clue, yes. It had nothing to do with groups or lions.
> 
> I didn't write this clue, and I will not respond to any follow-up comments so do not ask me, but I'll do my best to explain what I assume was Gandalf's method thinking when he wrote it.
> 
> _Pride_ is the main reason why users need to be _sly_ and use the TBT Undercover skin, so people won't know they are viewing an Animal Crossing forum. Hence it's name. Anyone who made the connection between sly and undercover, would even have found an additional little hint in the thread regarding it's announcement (located here in the Bulletin Board) where it even states that Jeremy made the TBT Undercover skin for the purpose of browsing the forum at work.



Aww, I knew it had something to do with the Undercover, but I looked at the announcement instead of actually switching :c


----------



## oath2order

Blizzard said:


> I don't want to dig through threads. So discarding the golden egg was a joke?  Or was it replaced?



fake video 

Video one is 7 seven seconds. It's where I take show the egg in inventory, and click and hold the confirmation of deletion button for the golden egg. I leave it there for a few seconds, and move away so it doesn't submit. I hit cancel. Stop recording, cut a few seconds off. Start recording again right after I'm holding the "ok" button for confirmation of deletion on the hidden cake on the top of the list of collectibles.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Man, I was so close to getting tons of these and reading the answers makes me feel proud that I at least knew/was on the right track, but dumb that I couldn't find what I needed to despite stalking the threads, lol. Oh well.  It was fun! Now I can stop dreaming about eggs...


----------



## Vizionari

oath2order said:


> fake video
> 
> Video one is 7 seven seconds. It's where I take show the egg in inventory, and click and hold the confirmation of deletion button for the golden egg. I leave it there for a few seconds, and move away so it doesn't submit. I hit cancel. Stop recording, cut a few seconds off. Start recording again right after I'm holding the "ok" button for confirmation of deletion on the hidden cake on the top of the list of collectibles.



Wow, it was a joke the whole time...nice, Oath  Well congrats anyways on the golden egg.


----------



## Hettie

Late to the party, but congrats oath in getting the golden egg!


----------



## Blizzard

oath2order said:


> fake video
> 
> Video one is 7 seven seconds. It's where I take show the egg in inventory, and click and hold the confirmation of deletion button for the golden egg. I leave it there for a few seconds, and move away so it doesn't submit. I hit cancel. Stop recording, cut a few seconds off. Start recording again right after I'm holding the "ok" button for confirmation of deletion on the hidden cake on the top of the list of collectibles.



Very clever.  Added some more eggcitement to this year's hunt.  Congrats on obtaining the egg and thank you for the reply.


----------



## f11

Paperboy012305 said:


> I needed one more for "Wahh"
> 
> I knew what #8 was. I was afraid it was gonna be wrong, but it wasn't! I knew it was a bulborb because the mirror made it look like one.


I only got it bc someone in the thread posted what it was and I saw it b4 it was deleted


----------



## strawberrywine

Random question out of nowhere, how do people arrange their collectibles so neatly? I want to arrange my eggs in a specific way but I don't know how.


----------



## Paperboy012305

oath2order said:


> fake video
> 
> Video one is 7 seven seconds. It's where I take show the egg in inventory, and click and hold the confirmation of deletion button for the golden egg. I leave it there for a few seconds, and move away so it doesn't submit. I hit cancel. Stop recording, cut a few seconds off. Start recording again right after I'm holding the "ok" button for confirmation of deletion on the hidden cake on the top of the list of collectibles.


Ooh, clever! I still love that prank you pulled.


----------



## tomothy

new posts is back god bless

well this egg hunt was fun, I got 2.5k tbt for basically nothing cx


----------



## Vizionari

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Random question out of nowhere, how do people arrange their collectibles so neatly? I want to arrange my eggs in a specific way but I don't know how.



You'll have to trade them for dates other people have. Your collectibles are arranged by order of which they were bought.


----------



## Starmanfan

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Random question out of nowhere, how do people arrange their collectibles so neatly? I want to arrange my eggs in a specific way but I don't know how.



either swap them around with people for a better time date, or buy them in the order you wanted them. Unless there is a super secret 3rd magical way, then please don't refrain from letting the said knowledge spread.


----------



## Gandalf

Fearthecuteness said:


> Yep. Made me think it's something animal related. I think that one was the worst one out of all of them and makes the least sense.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why they shouldn't of used that word.









The explanation is honestly as trivial as the frustration. Pride rhymes with hide, and can be vaguely interpreted as a group. lol..

It was just pulled out from a big brainstorm of different clues. I was reading through an old textbook about identity when we were planning the event which kept referring to a cast as a 'pride of actors', so I threw it in there for fun. Now you know that it doesn't just refer to lions and animals, no matter how poorly I used the word! It's just a generally bad riddle with a double meaning and i'll be the first to admit that if it will cheer you up.


----------



## Zanessa

I'm pretty satisfied. Most of these I would've never gotten so that's good for my sanity. Although I went to the twitter page and didn't see anything so that annoyed me but I should've clicked on that darn link. Oh well. I got my two eggs, so I'll survive. 

Thanks for this fun event, staff. 

And good joke, Oath. It looked pretty strange when I watched it but I believed it.


----------



## Zane

Gandalf said:


> The explanation is honestly as trivial as the frustration. Pride rhymes with hide, and can be vaguely interpreted as a group. lol..
> 
> It was just pulled out from a big brainstorm of different clues. I was reading through an old textbook about identity when we were planning the event which kept referring to a cast as a 'pride of actors', so I threw it in there for fun. Now you know that it doesn't just refer to lions and animals, no matter how poorly I used the word! It's just a generally bad riddle with a double meaning and i'll be the first to admit that if it will cheer you up.



the first place I looked for this clue was the LGBTQA thread tbh LOL
but once i finally accepted it had nothing to do with lions the "plain sight" thing was what solved it for me. plain sight, plain site.


----------



## Fearthecuteness

Gandalf said:


> The explanation is honestly as trivial as the frustration. Pride rhymes with hide, and can be vaguely interpreted as a group. lol..
> 
> It was just pulled out from a big brainstorm of different clues. I was reading through an old textbook about identity when we were planning the event which kept referring to a cast as a 'pride of actors', so I threw it in there for fun. Now you know that it doesn't just refer to lions and animals, no matter how poorly I used the word! It's just a generally bad riddle with a double meaning and i'll be the first to admit that if it will cheer you up.



Ah ok. Never heard of the term being used for that. Thanks for making it clearer.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I'm just gonna say, I thought the "ametuer artist" egg was going to be hidden in the thread that member made asking for "help" with her art then other members found she had just stolen all the art and it turned into a huge argument. 

But the actual answer makes sense, too...


----------



## Hypno KK

Weird, I checked the right threads for #20 and #4 (especially #20, I went to the TBT birthday ones a couple of times) and didn't find those eggs. Oh well.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also the SOTW one.


----------



## PandaNikita

I was way off track with #10 and thought of QUILTBAG and the Day of Silence. I googled the clue and Anzac Day came up ;-;


----------



## LambdaDelta

welp, power outage and wifi issues made it so I couldn't continue looking

oh well, a WAH is fine too


now to check which eggs I missed, and see which I'd of never found without blind stumbling, which I could've found if I figured out the hint, and which (if any) I actually did find the location but missed the egg


----------



## isebrilia

I checked the thread for #13 and #21 numerous of times during the search :/ 
thanks for the great event staff!


----------



## LambdaDelta

welp, power outage and wifi issues made it so I couldn't continue looking

oh well, a WAH is fine too


now to check which eggs I missed, and see which I'd of never found without blind stumbling, which I could've found if I figured out the hint, and which (if any) I actually did find the location but missed the egg


----------



## isebrilia

I checked the thread for #13 and #21 numerous of times during the search :/ 
thanks for the great event staff!


----------



## Vizionari

I knew #23 had something to do with Mario Kart, but I was thinking Mario Kart Monday and not the DLC ;-;


----------



## zoetrope

Arg, I knew what I was looking for with the 'I like it' riddle but had no idea it was introduced during a direct!  I should've continued snooping.

The Pierrot riddle was my favorite.  Or maybe the dream suite one.


----------



## SRS

Grr. I knew the Toadette one had something to do with Tina. But I never would have dreamed (haha) to leave the forum to look for an egg. That's why I also failed to find the Twitter one, because though I was like 99% sure it had something to do with twitter, I didn't think of leaving the actual Bell Tree site.

I visited the Podcast threads several times but never listened to the actual podcast. Sigh.

Kicking myself over the Bulborb. I knew it looked familiar. It drove me absolutely up the wall. Ironically, I played the Pikmin leveel in Nintendo Land over the weekend.

I'm pretty sure I checked all the SOTW threads multiple times. Never found anything. I also visited several Mario Kart threads, not sure if I ever visited the exact one. Pretty much everything else I didn't get was just too dependent on knowing the forum really, really well. Or clicking on every single thread until you get lucky, which I tried to do at times but kept losing focus. It didn't help that I did a lot of this at work and constantly had to stop and come back and be like, "Where was I?"

The ones I did find, #1, #2, #5, #7, #9, #11.

*pets purple egg* At least I have you, Waluigi....


----------



## Kendai

Wow. There's no way I could have cracked most of these riddles, still being a newbie myself. You'd have to be a long-time veteran to know where to find some of these eggs. Still, this was totally fun to do! Thank you for doing this, even if it scrambled my brains!


----------



## spCrossing

These answers are really clever.

I'm surprised that only one person got Egg #10...and it was my post...
Woah.. o ^ o

Welp, time to get some more TBT and waste all of them on Eggs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SRS said:


> Kicking myself over the Bulborb. I knew it looked familiar. It drove me absolutely up the wall. Ironically, I played the Pikmin leveel in Nintendo Land over the weekend.


Trust me, I did that too.

And what's even funnier is that I was in a mood to play Pikmin 3 during that time.


----------



## PandaNikita

Vizionari said:


> I knew #23 had something to do with Mario Kart, but I was thinking Mario Kart Monday and not the DLC ;-;


SAME ;_________;



Kendai said:


> Wow. There's no way I could have cracked most of these riddles, still being a newbie myself. You'd have to be a long-time veteran to know where to find some of these eggs. Still, this was totally fun to do! Thank you for doing this, even if it scrambled my brains!


Some of them you just had to be up to date with "new" events. Amiibo cards I only knew because last week Jav told me to watch the newest Nintendo direct XD 

A lot of these were fairly recent events


----------



## roroselle

LOL dang i knew what most meant just didn't know where to look /shot

but it was super fun tryna be sherlock holmes :3
im happy i was able to get my purple shiny waluigi egg~


----------



## Paperboy012305

Vizionari said:


> I knew #23 had something to do with Mario Kart, but I was thinking Mario Kart Monday and not the DLC ;-;


Same as I. Well, a little on the DLC.


----------



## Pokemanz

These are so clever! I'm positive I could have found more if I would have put more effort into it.

Can't wait for next year's hunt!


----------



## Lancelot

On to halloween amiright


----------



## Imbri

I'll just be happy when Creepy Zipper is booted from the banner (not the weird tweaked ones, just the regular one). He's the one character who gives me the willies! lol


----------



## toxapex

Monkey D Luffy said:


> On to halloween amiright



What kind of event is there on Halloween? I missed it. 

Is it spoopy riddles

Tbh they could reuse some of these banners for halloween


----------



## Dulcettie

Dulcettie said:


> Found #22! That clue makes no sense whatsoever!
> 
> One more to go~!



Was I the only other person to find #22? Holy crap.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I wrote out a whole long post on my phone, but accidentally refreshed before I could post it. -.- I'll post when I get on an actual computer, haha. Though nice joke with the whole deleting the Golden Easter Egg, oath.


----------



## BerryPop

IT WAS A BULBORB
POTATO D:<

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't get 10. 
I KNEW 12 WAS A FALL OUT BOY REFERENCE
If 13 was referring to me (I tried my best but it looked really bad XD)
And the amiibo that i'm gonna buy for 35 bucks. Stupid best buy.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I wrote this up in my phone notes, so please excuse any dumb mistakes.
Reading the answers has been really eye-opening. 0.0
The puzzle ones still kill me. I was close to all of the answers, but didn't quite get there.


Spoiler: Six



I was convinced it had something to do with Totaka's Song. Totally, utterly certain. I tried 100+ codes related to Totaka's Song. I was so obsessed, it played in my head all weekend, and I couldn't see past it to the right answer. I considered the podcast, but I was so obsessed with Totaka's song that I immediately dismissed it and didn't listen to it.





Spoiler: Ten



I wouldn't have gotten this unless I stumbled across it. That's very needle-in-a-haystack, holy cow. I spent at least an hour picking through the "Quick, before the mods come!" thread, thinking that it meant silence of the mods, loudness of the members, and that it would be where the members managed to post the highest. xD





Spoiler: Twelve



Again, wouldn't have gotten it unless I'd stumbled across it. I haven't seen Big Hero 6 or heard the song before.





Spoiler: Thirteen



I'm 50/50 on whether I would've found this one or not. I thought it might have something to do with the SOTW thread, but I only checked the stickied one. I don't know if I would've thought to check the rest. To be honest, I thought it had to do with Jeremy's drawings on the back of the TBTF prize pack letters... Please don't ban me.





Spoiler: Fourteen



This is probably the one clue I was closest to solving. I tried Tina's DA and town name as the code, but my thought process didn't quite make it to dreaming of her town. That picture of Toadette sleeping on a bench in a Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker level tripped me up for a while.





Spoiler: Twenty-one



Don't think I would've gotten this one. I haven't watched Charlie and the Chocolate Factory in years. I did check the thread multiple times though and didn't see it, LOL.





Spoiler: Twenty-two



50/50 on this one. I thought it had something to do with amiibo, and checked the thread, but since I'm not buying amiibo and have never played a Kirby game I didn't look any further.





Spoiler: Twenty-three



This one bugs me. I KNEW it had something to do with Mario Kart. But by this point I was super tired mentally, so I didn't try many codes.


So three I could've gotten, three I would've probably never gotten, and two 50/50 ones. Not too bad.
Note to self for next year - if it's not working, it's probably wrong. Move on. Don't obsess. That was totally my downfall.

Whew. All done. If you read those, have a cookie. :3


----------



## Foxxie

Awww silly timezone differences and adult responsibilities meant I didn't see the last few clues 

I still have no idea what a bulborb is, so am happy that I wasn't overlooking something totally obvious...

I wanted a togepi egg... but will be happy with my Waluigi egg instead


----------



## Vizionari

LaBelleFleur said:


> I wrote this up in my phone notes, so please excuse any dumb mistakes.
> Reading the answers has been really eye-opening. 0.0
> The puzzle ones still kill me. I was close to all of the answers, but didn't quite get there.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Six
> 
> 
> 
> I was convinced it had something to do with Totaka's Song. Totally, utterly certain. I tried 100+ codes related to Totaka's Song. I was so obsessed, it played in my head all weekend, and I couldn't see past it to the right answer. I considered the podcast, but I was so obsessed with Totaka's song that I immediately dismissed it and didn't listen to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ten
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have gotten this unless I stumbled across it. That's very needle-in-a-haystack, holy cow. I spent at least an hour picking through the "Quick, before the mods come!" thread, thinking that it meant silence of the mods, loudness of the members, and that it would be where the members managed to post the highest. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Twelve
> 
> 
> 
> Again, wouldn't have gotten it unless I'd stumbled across it. I haven't seen Big Hero 6 or heard the song before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Thirteen
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 50/50 on whether I would've found this one or not. I thought it might have something to do with the SOTW thread, but I only checked the stickied one. I don't know if I would've thought to check the rest. To be honest, I thought it had to do with Jeremy's drawings on the back of the TBTF prize pack letters... Please don't ban me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fourteen
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably the one clue I was closest to solving. I tried Tina's DA and town name as the code, but my thought process didn't quite make it to dreaming of her town. That picture of Toadette sleeping on a bench in a Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker level tripped me up for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Twenty-one
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think I would've gotten this one. I haven't watched Charlie and the Chocolate Factory in years. I did check the thread multiple times though and didn't see it, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Twenty-two
> 
> 
> 
> 50/50 on this one. I thought it had something to do with amiibo, and checked the thread, but since I'm not buying amiibo and have never played a Kirby game I didn't look any further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Twenty-three
> 
> 
> 
> This one bugs me. I KNEW it had something to do with Mario Kart. But by this point I was super tired mentally, so I didn't try many codes.
> 
> 
> So three I could've gotten, three I would've probably never gotten, and two 50/50 ones. Not too bad.
> Note to self for next year - if it's not working, it's probably wrong. Move on. Don't obsess. That was totally my downfall.
> 
> Whew. All done. If you read those, have a cookie. :3


I'm with you at #14, I kept thinking it had something to do with Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker ;w;


----------



## KainAronoele

NuttyS said:


> I'm probably the same, but too busy kicking myself for 14 and 23 at the moment. SO CLOSE.





Fearthecuteness said:


> Yes but I think 14 was a bit unfair considering they never mentioned anything about any of this being involved outside of this forum which is why I never figured it out.



i was really close to 14 too, but because of me not thinking it would be off site, I missed it.

Another one I thought was off was egg 22. The explanation as least. They said 'aside from queen and king' and mention Meta *Knight* for the amiibos being released in Wave 3. But it bugs me cuz they didn't mention *King *Dedede. So it would have been a better clue to say "but it's not rooks, bishops, pawns or queens."
I doubt i would have gotten it even then, but it just would have made more sense xD


----------



## Paperboy012305

Vizionari said:


> I'm with you at #14, I kept thinking it had something to do with Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker ;w;


Same. And I knew what #22 and #23 was. I just didn't look hard enough.


----------



## KainAronoele

oath2order said:


> fake video
> 
> Video one is 7 seven seconds. It's where I take show the egg in inventory, and click and hold the confirmation of deletion button for the golden egg. I leave it there for a few seconds, and move away so it doesn't submit. I hit cancel. Stop recording, cut a few seconds off. Start recording again right after I'm holding the "ok" button for confirmation of deletion on the hidden cake on the top of the list of collectibles.



I'll give it to you. That was clever, and I'm glad you kept it. I know I posted my opinion on what you did, but it's only cuz though this is just pixels, ppl did spend a lot of time looking for eggs to have fun and achieve a goal they have. Same with video games, it's just pixels yet we spend all this time getting our towns and homes and villagers just right!
Anyway, sneaky joke! But congrats to winning and glad it was not wasted ~


----------



## LyraVale

Wow, I no longer feel dumb for not getting most of these. I'm actually quite proud I got 11/24. It was a minor miracle.

I know you guys worked hard on them, but some of them were a little/a lot unfair to most users. 

Oh well, it was still fun. Thanks for the event.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Congrats to everyone who achieved a egg this year! I wish I could have too but these questions where tricky for me.  I hope I have better luck next year (Or maybe I'll just by a egg for TBT...idk)


----------



## vbunny

W̶A̶H̶!̶ ̶E̶V̶E̶R̶Y̶O̶N̶E̶'̶S̶ ̶C̶H̶E̶A̶T̶E̶R̶ ̶B̶U̶T̶ ̶W̶A̶L̶U̶I̶G̶I̶!̶ all kidding aside, I managed to get three eggs, and my kudos to the mods for pouring their hearts into this year's challenge! that said I have to admit you've bested me this time!

also special kudos to Oath2Order for coming up with a creative use for his egg reward, I hope to follow his example!

(it's not SO bad, I mean the eggs can be fed to local wildlife!)


----------



## FireNinja1

I remember checking the Twitter and I was like "Oh nothing here". Really? Just...

I got close on a few of them, but this was great. Good job to the mods.


----------



## LyraVale

Admins/Mods, can you guys please put up a list of people's guesses for the puzzle ones? If you have access to such a thing...

I know I tried some crazy af stupid things, I want to see what everyone else was trying. XD


----------



## CrazyCat42

FireNinja1 said:


> I remember checking the Twitter and I was like "Oh nothing here". Really? Just...
> 
> I got close on a few of them, but this was great. Good job to the mods.



Yeah, there were a lot of them that ended up in places I had already checked multiple times but I must have thought "Oh, I've already looked there" when going over the clues and not realizing I hadn't looked since the new clues were released. Still, I had fun and got my Yoshi egg. I'd actually never understood why people like the collectibles so much but now that I've actually EARNED one it's all clear. Plus, you know, YOSHI!


----------



## tobi!

LyraVale said:


> Admins/Mods, can you guys please put up a list of people's guesses for the puzzle ones? If you have access to such a thing...
> 
> I know I tried some crazy af stupid things, I want to see what everyone else was trying. XD



Holy crap, mine were stupid.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> I remember checking the Twitter and I was like "Oh nothing here". Really? Just...
> 
> I got close on a few of them, but this was great. Good job to the mods.



I checked the Twitter twice


----------



## CrazyCat42

Paperboy012305 said:


> #16 is my favorite. You know why? Tina's signature explains everything!



That actually drive me nuts because I saw her signature and figured it must have to do with that but I never found the thread it was related to. I think I kept getting distracted by other threads for other clues while I was looking.

Also, what shall become of our leftover eggs? (and don't say egg salad)


----------



## Dulcettie

CrazyCat42 said:


> That actually drive me nuts because I saw her signature and figured it must have to do with that but I never found the thread it was related to. I think I kept getting distracted by other threads for other clues while I was looking.
> 
> Also, what shall become of our leftover eggs? (and don't say egg salad)



I just googled "Bell Tree People's Choice Awards".


----------



## Paperboy012305

CrazyCat42 said:


> That actually drive me nuts because I saw her signature and figured it must have to do with that but I never found the thread it was related to. I think I kept getting distracted by other threads for other clues while I was looking.
> 
> Also, what shall become of our leftover eggs? (and don't say egg salad)


They'll become egg omelettes.


----------



## CrazyCat42

Paperboy012305 said:


> They'll become egg omelettes.



Oh, I assumed they were already hard boiled.


----------



## DaCoSim

Dulcettie said:


> I just googled "Bell Tree People's Choice Awards".



Me too!!! After looking for it forever, that made it alot quicker!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

CrazyCat42 said:


> Oh, I assumed they were already hard boiled.


Then everyone will eat the hard boiled eggs.


----------



## toxapex

Dang, I'm pretty sure I did better in last year's hunt. 

This year I was...

mediyolkre *drops mic*


----------



## DaCoSim

Great. Now I want egg salad!!!


----------



## NuttyS

So when is Zipper going away? I hope it's before I end up using brain bleach to try and get rid of him. 
He's not creeping and changing anymore, but he's still there. I'm not alone.... right.... guys?!


----------



## DaCoSim

tokayseye said:


> Dang, I'm pretty sure I did better in last year's hunt.
> 
> This year I was...
> 
> mediyolkre *drops mic*



^ he'll be here all week XD ^


----------



## Paperboy012305

DaCoSim said:


> ^ he'll be here all week XD ^


Oops, wrong post.


----------



## snapdragon

I was really close on some of these but most of them I would never have guessed! xD


----------



## CrazyCat42

DaCoSim said:


> Great. Now I want egg salad!!!



Yeah, me too, sorry. Sadly I didn't have money to dye eggs this year (and I have no kids so no worries there) so there is no leftover abundance of hard boiled eggs for me to find a purpose for. I'm hungry.


----------



## DaCoSim

CrazyCat42 said:


> Yeah, me too, sorry. Sadly I didn't have money to dye eggs this year (and I have no kids so no worries there) so there is no leftover abundance of hard boiled eggs for me to find a purpose for. I'm hungry.



Bummer!!!! I'm gonna make some tonight! I'll share!!!


----------



## RhinoK

I was checking the 4th and 5th smash tournaments smh
I couldn't find the like button announcement either
I couldnt find SOTW#1 either i only looked for 5 and 4

smh i lose


----------



## Mioki

I'm a bit of a salty egg because I "solved" some of these, but never found the eggs and figured I just had it wrong, thus moving on. I totally checked their Twitter page AND changed the site layout, for instance. Dang. :c


----------



## Coach

I've decided that egg 19 was my favourite! Well done, Tina. c:


----------



## LaBelleFleur

LyraVale said:


> Admins/Mods, can you guys please put up a list of people's guesses for the puzzle ones? If you have access to such a thing...
> 
> I know I tried some crazy af stupid things, I want to see what everyone else was trying. XD



Trust me, you don't want to know some of the stuff I tried it's so dumb, LOL.

Am I the only one that bought a TBT lottery ticket thinking it would unlock 21? xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think my favourite eggs were 14 (which I didn't find) 17 (which I found).


----------



## Hettie

[size=-2]Have to admit, one of my first guesses for the picture puzzle was Wingo from Treasure Tracker. For some reason it immediately reminded me of him. [/size]


----------



## Paperboy012305

Thanks to Coach, I got myself a "Wahh" egg!!!


----------



## sailorerika

Mioki said:


> I'm a bit of a salty egg because I "solved" some of these, but never found the eggs and figured I just had it wrong, thus moving on. I totally checked their Twitter page AND changed the site layout, for instance. Dang. :c



Same here! I totally knew what some of them were but I couldn't find the egg. I just ended up rage quitting.


----------



## LyraVale

tokayseye said:


> Dang, I'm pretty sure I did better in last year's hunt.
> 
> This year I was...
> 
> mediyolkre *drops mic*



I feel like last year's clues weren't trying to be tricky...also we had the search engine.


----------



## Silversea

There has been a definite trend in difficulty rising, both with the mirrors and the "riddles".

Not sure the search engine would help unless you had certain keywords I guess.


----------



## Cam1

Im a bit salty about the Toadette in Slumberland egg. Im not complaining, cause I didn't even think about it, but what happened with those that didn't have accessto the dream suite but figured it out? Just curiousZ


----------



## Idfldnsndt

The only one i found was 11


----------



## Heyden

I got my Wah egg from a friend! Happy now


----------



## Stevey Queen

Gotta start dedicating my life to TBT now so I can win next year~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cam said:


> Im a bit salty about the Toadette in Slumberland egg. Im not complaining, cause I didn't even think about it, but what happened with those that didn't have accessto the dream suite but figured it out? Just curiousZ



All my salt.  I didn't have a town. I thought about making a thread in the Train Station asking someone to go to her town and tell me what her mayor says but I was sure the mods would delete it. And I didn't want to waste someone's time if I was wrong xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



LaBelleFleur said:


> Trust me, you don't want to know some of the stuff I tried it's so dumb, LOL.
> 
> Am I the only one that bought a TBT lottery ticket thinking it would unlock 21? xD



I thought about but then I remembered that nobody even knows we have a TBT lottery here.


----------



## HoennMaster

Really upset because I kind of solved 6 of these. I was in the right area, just didn't click in the right threads.


----------



## zoetrope

LaBelleFleur said:


> I was convinced it had something to do with Totaka's Song. Totally, utterly certain. I tried 100+ codes related to Totaka's Song. I was so obsessed, it played in my head all weekend, and I couldn't see past it to the right answer. I considered the podcast, but I was so obsessed with Totaka's song that I immediately dismissed it and didn't listen to it.



I wanted so bad to give you a hint on this one!  I could tell you were barking up the wrong tree and you seemed so determined.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

zoetrope said:


> I wanted so bad to give you a hint on this one!  I could tell you were barking up the wrong tree and you seemed so determined.



It was totally my fault. I was so convinced I was on the right path, even though I knew in my gut after about 20 or so codes it couldn't be. Some of my tries were totally ridiculous, haha. I was doing like "KAZUMITOTAKATOTAKASSONG" and the like over and over. xD I've learned my lesson for next year to not obsess. I did pretty much the same thing (to a lesser extent) with 10 and 14.


----------



## zoetrope

LaBelleFleur said:


> It was totally my fault. I was so convinced I was on the right path, even though I knew in my gut after about 20 or so codes it couldn't be. Some of my tries were totally ridiculous, haha. I was doing like "KAZUMITOTAKATOTAKASSONG" and the like over and over. xD I've learned my lesson for next year to not obsess. I did pretty much the same thing (to a lesser extent) with 10 and 14.



I was the same way about the 'I like it' clue.  At first I was SURE it was a reference to Facebook.  It took me about an hour of searching to realize I was wrong.  I finally figured out that it was referring to the like button here but couldn't find he right thread.  Oh well.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

zoetrope said:


> I was the same way about the 'I like it' clue.  At first I was SURE it was a reference to Facebook.  It took me about an hour of searching to realize I was wrong.  I finally figured out that it was referring to the like button here but couldn't find he right thread.  Oh well.



Goes to show that our biggest enemies are ourselves.

I'm really looking forward to next year - as of this Easter Hunt, I've only been an active member for about 2 1/2, 3 months? So next year, I'll have been around all year, and hopefully will be more up to speed on the little memorable things that make good riddles.


----------



## Silversea

So many people were mad about oath "deleting the egg". Good job oath, you always know where the drama can be found


----------



## Paperboy012305

Silversea said:


> So many people were mad about oath "deleting the egg". Good job oath, you always know where the drama can be found


True that! I love that prank he pulled!

This egg hunt was so much fun! Can't wait for next year!


----------



## LyraVale

LaBelleFleur said:


> It was totally my fault. I was so convinced I was on the right path, even though I knew in my gut after about 20 or so codes it couldn't be. Some of my tries were totally ridiculous, haha. I was doing like "KAZUMITOTAKATOTAKASSONG" and the like over and over. xD I've learned my lesson for next year to not obsess. I did pretty much the same thing (to a lesser extent) with 10 and 14.



Hehe, I was stuck on 8 being a penguin...so I was trying CLUBPENGUIN, MADAGASCAR, BREWSTER...lol, all kinds of craziness. And I still don't know what BLOMBUMBARBNDFLDSKF is... :/  (I missed out on all the fair events)

I'm gonna start studying for next years exam ASAP! I am re-dedicating myself to this site...


----------



## Paperboy012305

LyraVale said:


> Hehe, I was stuck on 8 being a penguin...so I was trying CLUBPENGUIN, MADAGASCAR, BREWSTER...lol, all kinds of craziness. And I still don't know what BLOMBUMBARBNDFLDSKF is... :/  (I missed out on all the fair events)
> 
> I'm gonna start studying for next years exam ASAP! I am re-dedicating myself to this site...


I don't get why #8 made you think of a Penguin...


----------



## LyraVale

Paperboy012305 said:


> I don't get why #8 made you think of a Penguin...



Cuz I'm hard-of-seeing I guess. 

It looks like a penguin looking over his shoulder and laughing.

I STILL see it...


----------



## LaBelleFleur

LyraVale said:


> Hehe, I was stuck on 8 being a penguin...so I was trying CLUBPENGUIN, MADAGASCAR, BREWSTER...lol, all kinds of craziness. And I still don't know what BLOMBUMBARBNDFLDSKF is... :/  (I missed out on all the fair events)
> 
> I'm gonna start studying for next years exam ASAP! I am re-dedicating myself to this site...



Same here. TBT school starts now, LOL, to prepare for next year's riddles. Eight was the only puzzle one I got, and only because I'm a huge Pikmin fan and knew what a bulborb was beforehand. I probably stared at it on and off for an hour or so, then literally had a "lightbulb" moment. I gasped, screamed "BULBORB!", and ran for my computer. Pretty sure my parents think I'm insane now, that combined with whistling Totaka's Song all weekend...



Paperboy012305 said:


> I don't get why #8 made you think of a Penguin...



I can see how eight would look like any number of things if you didn't know what a bulborb was. People were saying it looked like a hurricane earlier.


----------



## LyraVale

LaBelleFleur said:


> Same here. TBT school starts now, LOL, to prepare for next year's riddles. Eight was the only puzzle one I got, and only because I'm a huge Pikmin fan and knew what a bulborb was beforehand. I probably stared at it on and off for an hour or so, then literally had a "lightbulb" moment. I gasped, screamed "BULBORB!", and ran for my computer. Pretty sure my parents think I'm insane now, that combined with whistling Totaka's Song all weekend...



I only have a 3DS so I never played Pikmin...that's my excuse. I watched and ENTIRE Pikmin gameplay series on YT though a couple of months ago, so I should have known it maybe. I think the guy never mentioned what they were called. They're the ones that came out at night and grabbed the stray Pikmin, right? 

Aw, I wish they'd make it for 3DS...


----------



## LaBelleFleur

LyraVale said:


> I only have a 3DS so I never played Pikmin...that's my excuse. I watched and ENTIRE Pikmin gameplay series on YT though a couple of months ago, so I should have known it maybe. I think the guy never mentioned what they were called. They're the ones that came out at night and grabbed the stray Pikmin, right?
> 
> Aw, I wish they'd make it for 3DS...



They're one of many creatures that like to eat Pikmin, haha.  I can see how they wouldn't be that memorable if you hadn't played the game and experienced first-hand a bulborb eating your entire Pikmin army. xP

I highly recommend the series if you ever pick up a Nintendo console. It's the only RTS game I've ever played that I actually enjoyed, usually they're not my speed. Pikmin & Pikmin 2 are both available as "New Play Control!" Wii games, and Pikmin 3 is for Wii U. :3


----------



## Heyden

I typed in so many cyclone, hurricane and typhoon names for #8... at least i got it lol


----------



## Zulehan

Just made it for the Easter egg hunt. Cannot wait to get started.

Woo!


----------



## LyraVale

LaBelleFleur said:


> They're one of many creatures that like to eat Pikmin, haha.  I can see how they wouldn't be that memorable if you hadn't played the game and experienced first-hand a bulborb eating your entire Pikmin army. xP
> 
> I highly recommend the series if you ever pick up a Nintendo console. It's the only RTS game I've ever played that I actually enjoyed, usually they're not my speed. Pikmin & Pikmin 2 are both available as "New Play Control!" Wii games, and Pikmin 3 is for Wii U. :3




Aw, I know, I'd get attached to my little army and if they died I'd probably shed a few tears, not gonna lie.

I probably will eventually, since wii u seems to have the better games.


----------



## Zulehan

Wait, who is this bunny standing next to me with a knife?


----------



## LyraVale

Zulehan said:


> Wait, who is this bunny standing next to me with a knife?



That's even creepier when I looked up and noticed he wasn't by the tree anymore...


----------



## strawberrywine

I went to the SOTW #1 topic while the hunt was still going on and didn't see any egg??


----------



## Heyden

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> I went to the SOTW #1 topic while the hunt was still going on and didn't see any egg??



It was hidden in one of the posts... Yes, one of the many posts...


----------



## Lancelot

It wasn't in one of the posts.

The SOTW has three diffferent threads each week. Entries, Voting and Winners ([e], [v] and [w])

The egg was in the first psot of the [E] thread


----------



## KainAronoele

LaBelleFleur said:


> Trust me, you don't want to know some of the stuff I tried it's so dumb, LOL.
> 
> Am I the only one that bought a TBT lottery ticket thinking it would unlock 21? xD


I... may or may not have done this..


----------



## Lassy

Just looked at the answers, and I would have never found most of them. This year's level has gone really up!
I managed to found all of them last year, this year only 6. 
Good thing i didn't waste my time searching for them because I would've have never found them!
(and had to study for my exam hehe)


----------



## Fearthecuteness

So does anyone know what's going on with the leftover eggs yet?


----------



## jobby47

Fearthecuteness said:


> So does anyone know what's going on with the leftover eggs yet?



I am not sure, you could turn them in for TBT last year, and I think we can do something similar to that this year. 
I finally got the line up I wanted!


----------



## Flyffel

Maybe make it next year a bit easier so I can get more than just that one egg that was for sale? -___-


----------



## Javocado

"Egg #10: Silence has never sounded so loud."

I was seriously gonna go lurk on Jer's VM's and find his conversations with GamerCat because he would never reply and his silence spoke 1,000 words I <censored> you not.


----------



## Aradai

still pissed that number ten was in my thread and I was gonna look through it but I dismissed it entirely


----------



## Javocado

Aradai said:


> still pissed that number ten was in my thread and I was gonna look through it but I dismissed it entirely



also pissed that i revived that thread not too long ago and maybe egg #10 wouldn't exist had i not revived the thread lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

I thought eggs were only found on the first post of each thread.


----------



## Classygirl

This ran for such a short time being gone over the holiday I assume I missed it entirely, that's sad. I saw the shop now get why both were totally locked to look at anything and eggs were listed...I wish it had run through this break week.


----------



## Temari

This egg hunt has taught me two things—
1. Always look through the entire thread. Not the first 17 pages (yes #10, I was 2 pages away from you).
2. You can change your display settings to view more than 10 posts per page (rip I wish I would have know that earlier).


----------



## LyraVale

Javocado said:


> "Egg #10: Silence has never sounded so loud."
> 
> I was seriously gonna go lurk on Jer's VM's and find his conversations with GamerCat because he would never reply and his silence spoke 1,000 words I <censored> you not.



I was convinced that had to do with the IRC or Mumble, since people have been complaining about how no one ever talks on there...


----------



## Paperboy012305

I remember how this used to be a chatting central about this event. Now since its over, its more of a ghost town.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Those were some good (And brain-melting) times.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Temari said:


> You can change your display settings to view more than 10 posts per page (rip I wish I would have know that earlier).



I actually learned this in the middle of the egg hunt! Jamie posted about it a ways back in this thread. It's actually so handy, I don't know how I survived without it before. 



Paperboy012305 said:


> I remember how this used to be a chatting central about this event. Now since its over, its more of a ghost town.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Those were some good (And brain-melting) times.



You make it sound like it was eons ago.  This thread was crazy while the hunt was going on, I had to refresh every minute or so and there'd be at least three or four posts each time.


----------



## Justin

You can now transfer your Eggs to Bells at a rate of 1 Egg to 10 Bells!

The Egg Shop will close tomorrow night.


Click your Bells
Select Transfer
Select Eggs
Enter the number of Eggs you have leftover to transfer
Press Submit
Profit ???


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> You can now transfer your Eggs to Bells at a rate of 1 Egg to 10 Bells!
> 
> The Egg Shop will close tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> Click your Bells
> Select Transfer
> Select Eggs
> Enter the number of Eggs you have leftover to transfer
> Press Submit
> Profit ???



How come we could never do this with tickets like at the TBT Fair?


----------



## Prabha

Wait egg currency is now transferable? I'm confused since people are buying it on the tbt forum.


----------



## Campy

Prabha said:


> Wait egg currency is now transferable? I'm confused since people are buying it on the tbt forum.


Yeah, I'm wondering the exact same thing. Anyone who can clear this up?


----------



## Vizionari

Prabha said:


> Wait egg currency is now transferable? I'm confused since people are buying it on the tbt forum.



No, you can only cash it in for bells. I just think a lot of people misunderstood Justin's announcement and thought it could be transferable. But if you check by clicking the number of eggs, you can only change it to bells (even though it says transfer). That's why I closed my thread.

It's a shame, I really thought I would have another chance to get a Waluigi egg. But I see how it could be unfair, especially to those who spent a lot of time trying to find the eggs in the hunt in the first place.


----------



## honeyaura

Lars said:


> F*** this, I'm going to get my friend...
> 
> I tried nicely...
> But nooooo.
> No one would lend a hand in a hint that would extually help me.



LOL chill?


----------



## Lancelot

honeyaura said:


> LOL chill?



What was the point in replying to that?

1- The hunt is over
2- I'm pretty sure he got banned for the duration of the hunt
3- That was like 150 pages ago .-.


----------



## Gracelia

Javocado said:


> "Egg #10: Silence has never sounded so loud."
> 
> I was seriously gonna go lurk on Jer's VM's and find his conversations with GamerCat because he would never reply and his silence spoke 1,000 words I <censored> you not.



LMAO

++ i can exchange 1 egg for 10tbt, huzzah!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> You can now transfer your Eggs to Bells at a rate of 1 Egg to 10 Bells!
> 
> The Egg Shop will close tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> Click your Bells
> Select Transfer
> Select Eggs
> Enter the number of Eggs you have leftover to transfer
> Press Submit
> Profit ???


Great! Thanks!


----------



## ssvv227

just wondering...does Justina mean Justin + Tina, or that Justin is officially Justina now??


----------



## Stevey Queen

ssvv227 said:


> just wondering...does Justina mean Justin + Tina, or that Justin is officially Justina now??



It would be Jubstina if he was trans now.


----------



## Justin

Attention! One hour until the Egg Shop closes!


----------



## LambdaDelta

So I guess I should post my details/thoughts etc before this thread gets closed

Egg 1: Found it with little trouble. though I will admit at first I thought the clue was referring to the post your town map thread, but once I figured out that wasn't the case it didn't take long for me to figure out the true answer. Pretty simple, but we need some of these for balance. 7/10

egg 2: Found this one, though it took me a bit of time. I was just grasping at straws and remembering Fantasy Life had different classes, so decided to try it. The rest of the hint was lost on me due to not having touched the game. Hint gave leeway even to those that haven't played the game, and it was in a stickied thread, so even just browsing threads one should be able to come across this. But hints revolving around stuff that people may not even have an interest in kinda irks me, so I'm giving it a 6/10.

Egg 3: How was this one hard to people? It was pretty obvious right away to me that this was referring to a tournament or something. Despite being game related, it doesn't require much knowledge of the game to get the answer. Plus with the fact that Pokemon and Smash are kinda the main things this board could have notable tournies for, it also reduces the available options drastically. Egg was kind of buried at the bottom of the Smash subforum, but the hint pretty clearly tells you the egg will be buried anyways. So this one gets an 8/10

Egg 4: This was one of my last ones to get on the first day, but mostly due to trying to figure out the location. I already knew the "red jays" hint was talking about the site admins due to having checked last year's Easter event answers, but it took me a decent while to remember that this site has a twitter. Hint's clever enough while not being too revealing, and the location isn't too terribly hard to find. Though from what I can recall, a distinctive lack of twitter advertising can make things a bit problematic. 7/10

Egg 5: If you didn't get this one, you really suck at this. I paid Zipper twice and only got one egg out of it. 0/10

Egg 6: I genuinely feel sorry for those that weren't around when this podcast was posted, or that didn't pay attention to that there was a password at the end of it. The egg was one of my last day 1 eggs due to not having listened to the podcast, but I did somehow end up remembering about the password existing and decided to check it. It being hidden away in the podcast doesn't much bother me, but the amount of extensive knowledge it requires (Especially for a day 1 egg) kinda does. Also, even for a puzzle hint this one feels kind of lazy. So this one gets a 6/10.

Egg 7: I didn't even make the Groucho connection. I just went to the first notable "list" thread I could think of and found the egg. Stupidly simple to the point where even new members should be able to easily find, but like Egg 1 these are kinda needed. 7/10

Egg 8: **** no classification to what this was. I figured it out after hours of guessing, but this one is still complete bull**** to me. 4/10

Egg 9: There is literally only one thing related to "cards" i could think of being discussed around here. I just popped into every thread in the specific forum until I found the egg. Sort of requires you to of kept up with recent Nintendo news, but is also pretty simple to find due to being on the first page. 7/10

Egg 10: OF COURSE I DIDN'T FIND THIS ONE. That said though, I did at least have the right idea of how I was supposed to think in regards to the hint and where the trappings were. But I'd of never guessed it'd be hidden in the game soundtracks thread. Partially due to just not really going there much anymore, and partially due to my own fault in gaining a false sense of security in thinking all thread eggs would be in the first post. But I'm not completely unknown to F-Zero, so if I had made that connection its possible I may of checked. All in all though, despite the fact that nobody other than oath2order found the egg, that hint is utterly brilliant, so its getting a 10/10.

Egg 11: Another stupidly simple one, though I can't comment on the validness of the hint, due to never touching the thread for reasons summed up as basically "I'd feel like a creep". Another really simple one that anyone should be able to easily find. 7/10

Egg 12: I SWEAR I WAS IN THIS THREAD. Well, whatever. I've never seen nor have any interest in seeing Big Hero 6 anytime soon, so the hint was lost on me. Though in hindsight, this does make me wish I had used Google a bit more. Hint I suppose isn't too cryptic if its lyrics, but it again requiring decent knowledge for something people may not care about knocks it down for me. 6/10

Egg 13: I never found this one, but I did have the right idea of it being in the Museum at least. Though I just didn't bother with that egg due to 2muchloading. Also, as a side note, at first I thought this hint was talking about the TBT Fair art contests. Hint makes it clear enough of the general location, while not being obvious. But it not giving any indication to being buried, combined with a SoTW thread not containing the egg already being stickied just lead to really poor methods of throwing one off imo. 5/10

Egg 14: Best egg? Best egg. at first I thought this was Justin obsessing over Captain Toad, but after about an hour of researching that and not finding any surefire answer, I gave up on that. Then after making the Tina=Toadette connection, I decided to check her profile and found a dream address. Contacted Justin about if any hints would require you owning a game, and he basically indirectly said "yup". Went to Tina's dream town the next day (Was chilling in アイカ for all of Bunny Day), and after checking the bulletin board and seeing that it was recently updated was just all "yup, I just have to talk to Tina for the answer". By far the best egg of all of these, 20/10. This is exactly how hints should be.

Egg 15: I love hints that let me indirectly nudge people in the general direction while not breaking any of the rules. By which I mean that every time someone posted about having trouble with the hint, I went and liked that post. Hint itself isn't too bad, but not too notable either. Knowledge required is pretty minimal, and Bulletin Board eggs are typically pretty simple to find, just due to how few threads are in here. 7/10

Egg 16: I didn't even make the elephant connection until after I found the egg. Though I did remember the awards, which prompted me to go digging in the the Bell Tree HQ. Hint isn't too bad, even though I doubt many new users would've been able to find it. But considering a part of this is kind of "yearly history ****", I'm gonna let that pass. 8/10

Egg 17: I forgot about the alternate skin, and even if I hadn't I'd of never thought that a different skin could hide an egg. I wonder how many people found this egg via already using the skin, and how many switched. This one kind of really bugs me though for reasons I can't quite pinpoint, so I'm giving it a 5/10.

Egg 18: At first I thought this was referring to the E3 event, but ended up stumbling onto the egg sometime later. After thinking of the clue though and figuring it out, I have to say I really love this for its cleverness and subtlety. Plus Minecraft is so well known that this basic knowledge needed is basically nothing. 10/10

Egg 19: I'm pretty surprised I forgot about this thing happening considering how recent it was. At first I thought it was something to do with Gandalf and Justin/Jeremy. Though I suppose I also fell victim here to not thinking eggs would be buried in threads, so again, my own fault. Overall though, I really like this one. 9/10

Egg 20: This hint is ridiculous to me, but the answer is still super obvious with just how few alternate option there are. 7/10

Egg 21: I honestly didn't make the quote connection, but it clearly referring to a raffle or something cut down options. Doesn't need knowledge of the connection to figure out the hint, but knowing the connection gives even more benefits, even to those that are new. 8/10

Egg 22: I SWEAR I WAS IN THIS THREAD TOO. Well, I can't say much about this one. Its even more cryptic now, but considering this is the final batch, I think it should be expected. Overall I don't consider it to be bad, but nothing too decent either. 6/10

Egg 23: I got the Mario Kart connection, at least. But never thought that it could be DLC related or even thought of the possibility of DLC containing new cups. Its at least obvious enough in its general relation, but hints that require knowledge on stuff people may not care for is still utterly dumb and just feels like a lazy way of making stuff harder for people. so 4/10.

Egg 24: THESE RESULTS ARE DISAPPOINTING. I'll admit though that at first I thought this was referring to TBT's summer collectibles. But after coming up empty for that and rereading the hint, I noticed it was talking in future tense, as opposed to past tense that I was first thinking of the hint in terms of. After that it was just a quick rundown of thinking of things that have had notable discussion here that will happen in summer and be colorful. Hint is kind of really simple and requires a small bit of knowledge for stuff people may not care for, but I feel like creativity in the hint and number of ways it can be tackled more than makes up for it. 8/10

my final Egg tally: 17/24, which I'd say is pretty great considering this is my first time doing the event

#Justina: 6/10
Gandalf: 5/10
Jeremy: 6/10 (2 hints averaged, rounded up, 5.5 without rounding)
Justin: 4/10 (1 hint)
Tina: 10/10 (14 hints averaged, rounded up, 9.6 without rounding)
Zipper: 0/10
ZR388: 8/10 (4 hints averaged, rounded up, 7.75 without rounding)


As a side note, looking for these eggs just really makes one realize just how many duplicate threads this site has for even things you wouldn't expect. Not to mention the number of duplicate threads for single related things are pretty crazy as well. Also, for Egg 8, my first real guess was "KALOS".


But anyways, this event, despite frustrations and etc., was was super fun and might be my favorite of the events so far. It only helped that the thread itself was super entertaining to the point where I was constantly tabbing between this thread thread to check for new posts, and my other tabs used for browsing to find eggs. Though the only other notable one I can think of is the TBT fair, and that has kind of bad timing in it mostly happening when I'm visiting family. So, as such wouldn't be on the internet much, if at all. Also, riddles and such are just kind of more my thing. I like stuff that forces you to think from multiple viewpoints, even if the riddles themselves can be super hit or miss for it.

So a huge thanks to the staff for setting this up and managing it all. Extra shout-outs to Tina whom seemed to of gotten the most of the work in setting up the hints, and to ZR388 whom had to deal with the full brunt of our constant complaining and terribly eggsessive eggsellent egg puns and yolks. It takes real skill to keep a sunny side up attitude throughout all of this while still remaining hard boiled to ones duties. Plus you being extra lenient towards post quality rules for the sake of the general fun of the event was extra nice. So thanks for being cool. 

Now there's only one other person I shell tell thanks to, and that's oath2rder. I don't care what anyone says, and as someone that if they didn't get stuck would've been working toward the golden egg, what you did was bar none the highest high point of this entire event. Which after the Lars situation earlier, I feel this is saying quite a lot. You are by far one of my favorite members, and this is exactly why. You deserved that egg 100%, and not just because you were the only one to solve every hint. Simply put, thanks for the entertainment. The second golden egg may be gone, but it will not be forgotten.


Now to go turn in my remaining 2 eggs for 20TBT to break even with what I paid Zipper. I hope he's fried by next year.


Also, as a closing question, will we know how many casualties there were, even if names aren't published? Or are staff keeping that info withheld for privacy?

*EDIT:* So it turns out oath didn't delete the egg. This masterful troll just further proves his deservedness of it is all I really have to say.


----------



## tumut

LambdaDelta said:


> So I guess I should post my details/thoughts etc before this thread gets closed
> 
> Egg 1: Found it with little trouble. though I will admit at first I thought the clue was referring to the post your town map thread, but once I figured out that wasn't the case it didn't take long for me to figure out the true answer. Pretty simple, but we need some of these for balance. 7/10
> 
> egg 2: Found this one, though it took me a bit of time. I was just graspign at straws and remembering Fantasy Life had different classes, so decided to try it. The rest of the hint was lost on me due to not having touched the game. Hint gave leeway even to those that haven't played the game, and it was in a stickied thread, so even just browsing threads one should be able to come across this. But hints revolving around stuff that people may not even have an interest in kinda irks me, so I'm giving it a 6/10.
> 
> Egg 3: How was this one hard to people? It was pretty obvious right away to me that this was referring to a tournament or something. Despite beign game related, it doesn't require much knowledge of the game to get the answer. Plus with the fact that Pokemon and Smash are kinda the main things this board could have notable tournies for, it also reduces the available options drastically. Egg was kind of buried at the bottom of the Smash subforum, but the hint pretty clearly tells you the egg will be buried anyways. So this one gets an 8/10
> 
> Egg 4: This was one of my last ones to get on the first day, but mostly due to trying to figure out the location. I already knew the "red jays" hint was talking about the site admins due to having checked last year's Easter event answers, but it took me a decent while to remember that this site has a twitter. Hint's clever enough while not being too revealing, and the location isn't too terribly hard to find. Though from what I can recall, a distinctive lack of twitter advertising can make thigns a bit problematic. 7/10
> 
> Egg 5: If you didn't get this one, you really suck at this. I paid Zipper twice and only got one egg out of it. 0/10
> 
> Egg 6: I genunely feel sorry for those that weren't around when this podcast was posted, or that didn't pay attention to that there was a password at the end of it. The egg was one of my last day 1 eggs due to not having listened to the podcast, but I did somehow end up remembering about the password existing and decided to check it. It being hidden away in the podcast doesn't much bother me, but the amount of extensive knowledge it requires (Especially for a day 1 egg) kinda does. Also, even for a puzzle hint this one feels kind of lazy. So this one gets a 6/10.
> 
> Egg 7: I didn't even make the Groucho connection. I just went to the first notable "list" thread I could think of and found the egg. Stupidly simple to the point where even new members should be able to easily find, but like Egg 1 these are kinda needed. 7/10
> 
> Egg 8: **** no classification to what this was. I figured it out after hours of guessing, but this one is still complete bull**** to me. 4/10
> 
> Egg 9: There is literally only one thing related to "cards" i could think of being discussed around here. I just popped into every thread in the specific forum until I found the egg. Sort of requires you to of kept up with recent Nintendo news, but is also pretty simple to find due to being on the first page. 7/10
> 
> Egg 10: OF COURSE I DIDN'T FIND THIS ONE. That said though, i did at least have the right idea of how I was supposed to think in regards to the hint and where the trappings were. But I'd of never guessed it'd be hidden in the game soundtrack's thread. Partially due to just not really going there much anymore, and partially due to my own fault in gaining a false sense of security in thinking all thread eggs would be in the first post. But I'm not completely unknown to F-Zero, so if I had made that connection its possible I may of checked. All in all though, despite the fact that nobody other than oath2order found the egg, that hint is utterly brilliant, so its getting a 10/10.
> 
> Egg 11: Another stupidly simple one, though I can't comment on the validness of the hint, due to never touching the thread for reasons summed up as basically "I'd feel like a creep". Another really simple one that anyone should be able to easily find. 7/10
> 
> Egg 12: I SWEAR I WAS IN THIS THREAD. Well, whatever. I've never seen nor have any interest in seeing Big Hero 6 anytime soon, so the hint was lost on me. Though in hindsight, this does make me wish I had used Google a bit more. Hint I suppose isn't too cryptic if its lyrics, but it again requiring decent knowledge for something people may not care about knocks it down for me. 6/10
> 
> Egg 13: I never found this one, but I did have the right idea of it being in the Museum at least. Though I just didn't bother with that egg due to 2muchloading. Also, as a side note, at first I thought this hint was talking about the TBT Fair art contests. Hint makes it clear enough of the general location, while not being obvious. But it not giving any indication to being buried combined with a SoTW thread not containing the egg already being stickied just lead to really poor methods of throwing one off imo. 5/10
> 
> Egg 14: Best egg? Best egg. at first I thought this was Justin obsessing over Captain Toad, but after about an hour of researching that and not finding any surefire answer, I gave up on that. Then after making the Tina=Toadette connection, I decided to check her profile and found a dream address. Contacted Justin about if any hints would require you owning a game, and he basically indirectly said "yup". Went to Tina's dream town the next day (Was chilling in アイカ for all of Bunny Day), and after checking the bulletin board and seeing that it was recently updated was just all "yup, I just have to talk to Tina for the answer". By far the best egg of all of these, 20/10. This is exactly how hints should be.
> 
> Egg 15: I love hints that let me indirectly nudge people in the general direction while not breaking any of the rules. By which I mean that every time someone posted about having trouble with the hint, I went and liked that post. Hint itself isn't too bad, but not too notable either. Knowledge required is pretty minimal, and Bulletin Board eggs are typically pretty simple to find, just due to how few threads are in here. 7/10
> 
> Egg 16: I didn't even make the elephant connection until after I found the egg. Though i did remember the awards, which prompted me to go digging in the the Bell Tree HQ. Hint isn't too bad, even though I doubt many new users would've been able to find it. But considering a part of this is kind of "yearly history ****", I'm gonna let that pass. 8/10
> 
> Egg 17: i forgot about the alternate skin, and even if i hadn't I'd of never thought that a different skin could hide an egg. I wonder how many people found this egg via already using the skin, and how many switched. This one kind of really bugs me though for reasons I can't quite pinpoint, so I'm giving it a 5/10.
> 
> Egg 18: At first I thought this was referring to the E3 event, but ended up stumbling onto the egg sometime later. After thinking of the clue though and figuring it out, I have to say I really love this for its cleverness and subtlety. Plus Minecraft is so well known that this basic knowledge needed is basically nothing. 10/10
> 
> Egg 19: I'm pretty surprised I forgot about this thing happening considering how recent it was. At first I thought it was something to do with Gandalf and Justin/Jeremy. Though I suppose I also fell victim here to not thinking eggs would be buried in threads, so again, my own fault. Overall though, I really like this one. 9/10
> 
> Egg 20: This hint is ridiculous to me, but the answer is still super obvious with just how few alternate option there are. 7/10
> 
> Egg 21: I honestly didn't make the quote connection, but it clearly referring to a raffle or something cut down options. Doesn't need knowledge of the connection to figure out the hint, but knowing the connection gives even more benefits, even to those that are new. 8/10
> 
> Egg 22: I SWEAR I WAS IN THIS THREAD TOO. Well, I can't say much about this one. Its even more cryptic now, but considering this is the final batch, I think it should be expected. Overall I don't consider it to be bad, but nothing too decent either. 6/10
> 
> Egg 23: I got the Mario Kart connection, at least. But never thought that it could be DLC related or even thought of the possibility of DLC containing new cups. Its at least obvious enough in its general relation, but hints that require knowledge on stuff people may not care for is still utterly dumb and just feels like a lazy way out of making stuff harder for people. so 4/10.
> 
> Egg 24: THESE RESULTS ARE DISAPPOINTING. I'll admit though that at first I thought this was referring to TBT's summer collectibles. But after coming up empty for that and rereading the hint, I noticed it was talking in future tense, as opposed to past tense that I was first thinking of the hint in terms of. After that it was just a quick rundown of thinking of things that have had notable discussion here that will happen in summer and be colorful. Hint is kind of really simple and requires a small bit of knowledge for stuff people may not care for, but I feel like creativity in the hint and number of ways it can be tackled more than makes up for it. 8/10
> 
> my final Egg tally: 17/24, which I'd say is pretty great considering this is my first time doign the event
> 
> #Justina: 6/10
> Gandalf: 5/10
> Jeremy: 6/10 (2 hints averaged, rounded up, 5.5 without rounding)
> Justin: 4/10 (1 hint)
> Tina: 10/10 (14 hints averaged, rounded up, 9.6 without rounding)
> Zipper: 0/10
> ZR388: 8/10 (4 hints averaged, rounded up, 7.75 without rounding)
> 
> 
> As a side note, looking for these eggs just really makes one realize just how many duplicate threads this site has for even things you wouldn't expect. Not to mention the number of duplicate threads for single related things are pretty crazy as well. Also, for Egg 8, my first real guess was "KALOS".
> 
> 
> But anyways, this event, despite frustrations and etc., was was super fun and might be my favorite of the events so far. It only helped that the thread itself was super entertaining to the point where I was constantly tabbing between this thread thread to check for new posts, and my other tabs used for browsing to find eggs. Though the only other notable one I can think of is the TBT fair, and that has kind of bad timing in it mostly happening when I'm visiting family. So, as such wouldn't be on the internet much, if at all. Also, riddles and such are just kind of more my thing. I like stuff that forces you to think from multiple viewpoints, even if the riddles themselves can be super hit or miss or it.
> 
> So a huge thanks to the staff for setting this up and managing it all. Extra shout-outs to Tina whom seemed to of gotten the most of the work in setting up the hints, and to ZR388 whom had to deal with the full brunt of our constant complaining and terribly eggsessive eggsellent egg puns and yolks. It takes real skill to keep a sunny side up attitude throughout all of this while still remaining hard boiled to ones duties. Plus you being extra lenient towards post quality rules for the sake of the general fun of the event was extra nice. So thanks for being cool.
> 
> Now there's only one other person I shell tell thanks to, and that's oath2rder. I don't care what anyone says, and as someone that if they didn't get stuck would've been working toward the golden egg, what you did was bar none the highest high point of this entire event. Which after the Lars situation earlier, I feel this is saying quite a lot. You are by far one of my favorite members, and this is exactly why. You deserved that egg 100%, and not just because you were the only one to solve every hint. Simply put, thanks for the entertainment. The second golden egg may be gone, but it will not be forgotten.
> 
> 
> Now to go turn in my remaining 2 eggs for 20TBT to break even with what I paid Zipper. I hope he's fried by next year.
> 
> 
> Also, as a closing question, will we know how many casualties there were, even if names aren't published? Or are staff keeping that info withheld for privacy?


omfg tldr


----------



## Vizionari

LambdaDelta said:


> -snip-



But you know, oath never deleted the egg, it was all a prank.


----------



## Kyuby

I wanted a 2nd wah egg =(, but oh well, to each its own =)


----------



## Vizionari

Kyuby said:


> I wanted a 2nd wah egg =(, but oh well, to each its own =)



At least you have one. ;u;


----------



## LyraVale

Skyhook said:


> omfg tldr



Actually that was pretty awesome! I thought I wrote long posts...wow

Although, tbh, tldr either :/


----------



## tumut

LyraVale said:


> Actually that was pretty awesome! I thought I wrote long posts...wow
> 
> Although, tbh, tldr either :/



lmao thats like 35 tbt right there in that post


----------



## Paperboy012305

How many hours (Or minutes) did that take?


----------



## Alienfish

You did well with #3 I never found that strength one yet I crapped my ass in that forum lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Oh my god, I was on the right track for like FOUR of the ones I couldn't find, I just didn't dig deep enough... =[


----------



## Lancelot

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Oh my god, I was on the right track for like FOUR of the ones I couldn't find, *I just didn't dig deep enough...* =[



That's what she said :X

SORRYNOTSORRY


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Monkey D Luffy said:


> That's what she said :X
> 
> SORRYNOTSORRY



You have no need to apologize, I was clearly begging for it.


----------



## toxapex

KaydeeKrunk said:


> You have no need to apologize, *I was clearly begging for it.*



Should I...? Nahh


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I thought oath deleted the egg


----------



## Prabha

tokayseye said:


> Should I...? Nahh



You really should've.


----------

